# Nintendo Wii U



## Naruto (Mar 10, 2014)

*Notable Exclusives:*





Devil's Third
Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water




New Super Luigi U
New Super Mario Bros. U








The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2014)

Why the fuck do you people just check these obvious clickbait articles made only to generate more shallow traffic?

That's exactly what they want, for you to be "outraged" and spread that shit in forums like this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2014)

Can someone tldr that article?


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Can someone tldr that article?



Basically it was another article saying that Nintendo should go third party and that their Quality of Life Platform will silently kill the Wii U . That after stuff like Smash, Bayonetta 2, Yoshi's Epic Yarn, and MK8 no other games will come out for the Wii U this year


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

This gets me hyped for Zelda ( And I only get hyped by 3 things, redefining the gameplay in Smash, X and Bayonetta 2 XD)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz5dWkuY0TU#t=345[/youtube]

Oh and Im so fucking ready for this game 

The rest of the promo pics


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2014)

Took him awhile but after LBW and these constant "Turns out Zelda is pretty linear lately" interviews, I'm looking forward for Zelda U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Took him awhile but after LBW and these constant "Turns out Zelda is pretty linear lately" interviews, I'm looking forward for Zelda U.



Yeah you'd think that but then we got people from sega saying shit like this


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Took him awhile but after LBW and these constant "Turns out Zelda is pretty linear lately" interviews, I'm looking forward for Zelda U.



At least it seems like he's holding himself and his team to higher standards while developing Zelda U by acknowledging that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 13, 2014)

Just makes me a little concerned for the development timeframe for this game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> At least it seems like he's holding himself and his team to higher standards while developing Zelda U by acknowledging that.



The biggest turnpoint for me is him saying that he "thought people didn't like getting lost" here compared to that one interview where he said he got lost so much on the original game that he never even beaten it before. Guess he finally stopped projecting his own casualness.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 13, 2014)

E3 has me really excited for two reasons. First one being the new Zelda being shown. Now, they almost revealed at last years E3 but decided not to at the last minute, I wonder what state the game is in now, if we're lucky, it might even have a demo at E3. Unlikely I know, but maybe. Plus all this talk of a huge open world Zelda game, in which you choose your own adventure, that shits just cool man

The second reason is Miyamoto's mystery IP. I read an article I think last year? Where Miyamoto expressed interest in making a first person shooter, not sure how I feel about it, but it would be interesting to see from him no doubt, whatever it is, as long as its not wii music I'm sure I'll enjoy it

I've been playing the shit out of Tropical Freeze lately. Honestly? I hope they make a third DK game. BUT, I want Retro to be able to work on two games at once, really I think they should expand their team size


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 16, 2014)

You know NIntendo gets a lot of shit about their account system's user services when it comes to accessing your  game's licenses, but the way I see it, they'll be added sooner or later, I mean they have to do it some time before the 9th gen so Its better to just invest in the content now. Imo that's what I think. Gotta get that Cross play with WiiU and 3DS up and running yo. Oh and their Eshop store front past the consoles along with their mobile initiative

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niTtasbY-Lo[/youtube]


----------



## Wan (Mar 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You know NIntendo gets a lot of shit about their account system's user services when it comes to accessing your  game's licenses, but the way I see it, they'll be added sooner or later, I mean they have to do it some time before the 9th gen so Its better to just invest in the content now. Imo that's what I think. Gotta get that Cross play with WiiU and 3DS up and running yo. Oh and their Eshop store front past the consoles along with their mobile initiative
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niTtasbY-Lo[/youtube]



So basically the reason for the Wii U being the "best console" is the huge back catalogue of Wii and Virtual Console games.

If I want to play retro SNES/GBA/NES games, I can load up Virtual Boy or Snes9x on my laptop.  If I want to play Gamecube or Wii games, I can load up the Dolphin emulator on my beefier desktop PC.  The back catalogue is certainly not a convincing reason for me to get a Wii U.  Honestly though, backwards compatibility _is_ a fair point for the Wii U over the Xbox One and PS4.  (I've heard rumors though that Sony is developing a PSX and PS2 emulator for the PS4 that can run the games from the original discs and even ups the native resolution to HD.)  Is it enough to make it the best console? Well, two consoles are going to have:  

Dragon Age Inquisition
Kingdom Hearts 3
Battlefront
Final Fantasy XV
Elder Scrolls Online
Alien: Isolation
Destiny
Mirror's Edge 2
Thief
The Witcher 3
The Division
Metal Gear Solid V

and one isn't.  I just don't see how the Wii U can be considered the best console if it doesn't have all those games.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2014)

Why's Thief in your list?


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Why's Thief in your list?



Because it's a AAA multiplat game not on the Wii U?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh okay. You confused me because of the qualifier "best". But it was simply a small misnomer. Carry on.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Oh okay. You confused me because of the qualifier "best". But it was simply a small misnomer. Carry on.



Even if it's a mediocre game, it still illustrates the point the the Wii U is suffering from a lack of multiplatform games.  It won't be the best if that remains true.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Even if it's a mediocre game, it still illustrates the point the the Wii U is suffering from a lack of multiplatform games.  It won't be the best if that remains true.



A lack?  It's almost like a drought.


In all honesty Nintendo doesn't need every third party but just a select few.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 17, 2014)

really all they need is to get the third party japanese developers on their side. Square completely snuffing them is disgusting to me. All this, the wii U cant handle our games shit from 3rd parties is tired and exposed as fuck. nintendo needs to bend the knee a little, and at least fondle some balls.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nintendo should grab a head guy from a third party by the hair and slam their head into the Nintendo knee until they agree to make games exclusively for the Wii U.

Best advice i can give.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Because it's a AAA multiplat game not on the Wii U?



You do realize all of those games you listed arent even out yet(I guarantee you half of those wont even be out till 2015) and they will be on the PC correct?

SNES/Genesis era was the best. The amount of game diversity between those two consoles and the PC has never been matched. 

People have a certain obsession with having all their games on one console, something I personally find disgusting. I dont think its healthy overall. I mean just look at the long term effects the PS2 had on gaming. Quite the difference from the DS and the PSP( which reminds me of  the SNES/Genesis era actually)

At this point the WiiU's not getting support because there are some people who just dont want to do it. They dont want to take the time and money to port it. 

Murdered Soul Suspect is a pretty  glaring obvious reason to that

PS3/360 ports are cheap as shit. They cost under 1 million in porting expenses 

Nevermind the fact that they're coding makes the console's strengths woefully underutilized(and as you can see, their up ports to the Xbone and the PS4 arent anything special whatsoever)

At the end of the day, they dont have any reason to bring it there. Money isnt on their mind because "it doesnt fit" ( its a new IP you dont know if it fits or not, and the more you keep away potential consumers the more they dont give a shit about you) 

Same thing with Kojima and the same thing with Dark Souls 2.


And you know why everyone's on the AAA multiplat trip? Frankly we've been groomed on that. People saw the massive success of Grand Theft Auto and they've been aping that game ever since.




At the end of the day, unless you really like Sony's games, or Microsoft keeps deciding to get more exclusives than sony ( lol) Nintendo's the best option around when it comes to quality and diversity.  And due to their relationship with Indies, you'll definitely always have something fantastic to play on that console.

And Having the Wii's backlog is nothing to snuff at. That console has  150 games worth playing and the majority of those are "core" games if you like gaming to begin with. Silent Hill Shattered Memories is the shit man,


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You do realize all of those games you listed arent even out yet(I guarantee you half of those wont even be out till 2015) and they will be on the PC correct?



Yes I do.  I did say they "are _going_ to have" those games.  And so what if they're going to be on the PC?  (not all of them are, in the first place -- Final Fantasy XV, Kingdom Hearts 3, Metal Gear Solid V, and Destiny have all not been announced for the PC)  It's not a point in the Wii U's favor.  It just means that the Xbox One, PS4, and the PC will be better game platforms this console generation than the Wii U.



> SNES/Genesis era was the best. The amount of game diversity between those two consoles and the PC has never been matched.



I think you've got a little ruby tint in your glasses.



> People have a certain obsession with having all their games on one console, something I personally find disgusting. I dont think its healthy overall. I mean just look at the long term effects the PS2 had on gaming. Quite the difference from the DS and the PSP( which reminds me of  the SNES/Genesis era actually)



It's disgusting that people who only want to pay for one console would like as many games as possible to be on that console?  That sounds elitist.



> At the end of the day, unless you really like Sony's games, or Microsoft keeps deciding to get more exclusives than sony ( lol) Nintendo's the best option around when it comes to quality and diversity.  And due to their relationship with Indies, you'll definitely always have something fantastic to play on that console.



Do I need to post that list again?  If you want to play the popular AAA multiplatform games, Nintendo is the _worst_ option around.  It's not like you won't have anything _to_ play on the Wii U, but chances are what you _want_ to play will not be on the Wii U.



> And Having the Wii's backlog is nothing to snuff at. That console has  150 games worth playing and the majority of those are "core" games if you like gaming to begin with. Silent Hill Shattered Memories is the shit man,



If people wanted to play Wii games, chances are _they already have a Wii_.  If they don't have a Wii, then those games obviously aren't reason enough to buy a Wii U either.  People want _new_ games, and for the most part, the Wii U is not going to be the platform to play new games on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Yes I do.  I did say they "are _going_ to have" those games.  And so what if they're going to be on the PC?  (not all of them are, in the first place -- Final Fantasy XV, Kingdom Hearts 3, Metal Gear Solid V, and Destiny have all not been announced for the PC)  It's not a point in the Wii U's favor.  It just means that the Xbox One, PS4, and the PC will be better game platforms this console generation than the Wii U.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The point of having backwards compatibility is so you can get rid of your old stuff or keep up with the new stuff coming out with the old stuff.

Some people can only afford a new console because they get rid of the old one.

Sure people want new stuff, as they always do, but you're taking for granted of the fact that the WiiU already has a lot of content out on it already. In many genres.  And more in the pipeline. If something doesnt appeal to you then it doesnt, move on, there will be more software that you want somewhere.



Doesnt even have the swathes of indie content  on here
People are holding out on it. But its a great console
Monster Hunter All day Erry day for me XD

Here's a PS4 and a Xbone list for reference 





And yes, wanting one console that has everything IS disgusting. Its something a child would dream about in their youth, lol.

Its Consolidation. Consolidation is not good for the gaming industry long term. Consolidation leads to homogenization. You want diversity of content.

In a world of consolidation, Tearaway wouldnt exist. I fucking love tearaway.


And the dude already addressed your " AAA" points in the video. That isnt the point of things here. You get a WiiU if you want fantastic games to play. Doesnt matter what kind they are.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The point of having backwards compatibility is so you can get rid of your old stuff or keep up with the new stuff coming out with the old stuff.
> 
> Some people can only afford a new console because they get rid of the old one.
> 
> ...



Ok, sure, the Wii can be seen as less expensive.  That certainly doesn't make it the "best" console, it just makes it the cheapest.  But in the end you're getting less for your money, because more new games will be on the XB1/PS4/PC.  If Wii games are really that important to you along with money, buy a Wii or just keep the Wii you already have and save hundreds of dollars.  Either way -- whether you want new games, or you want the Wii's back catalogue of games -- the Wii U is the worst option.

Why are you talking about indie games as if that's a unique advantage for the Wii U?  The PS4 has plenty of indie games.

The bottom line is that if you get a Wii U rather than an Xbox One or PS4, you will miss out on more fantastic games than if you got a XB1 or PS4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Ok, sure, the Wii can be seen as less expensive.  That certainly doesn't make it the "best" console, it just makes it the cheapest.  But in the end you're getting less for your money, because more new games will be on the XB1/PS4/PC.  If Wii games are really that important to you along with money, buy a Wii or just keep the Wii you already have and save hundreds of dollars.  Either way -- whether you want new games, or you want the Wii's back catalogue of games -- the Wii U is the worst option.
> 
> Why are you talking about indie games as if that's a unique advantage for the Wii U?  The PS4 has plenty of indie games.
> 
> The bottom line is that if you get a Wii U rather than an Xbox One or PS4, you will miss out on more fantastic games than if you got a XB1 or PS4.



You really dont get the point of the video do you? You get lots of titles not on the PS4 or the Xbox One buying a Nintendo console too. Lol. Nintendo's not by themselves either.

Frankly if you wanted a console now you'd best get a WiiU. There are games to play and there are more on the way.

Paying 400$ for a console with no games of interest on it is ridiculous. No matter how you slice it.

And if you have a PC you dont even need one of these consoles 



Call me when Lily Bergamo comes out.

Games and the end user experience are what make the console the "best" and right now the Wii U's doing the best in that department.

You're games are going to have a shitload of screentearing on that one

PS3 and Xbox 360 have more features/content coming out for them than the PS4 and Xbox One do right now. You cant dispute that.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You really dont get the point of the video do you? You get lots of titles not on the PS4 or the Xbox One buying a Nintendo console too. Lol. Nintendo's not by themselves either.
> 
> Frankly if you wanted a console now you'd best get a WiiU. There are games to play and there are more on the way.
> 
> ...



Why buy a Wii U?  If you want to play Wii games, just get a Wii.  If you want to play indie games, get a PS4 or a gaming PC.  If you want to play all the upcoming third-party multiplatform games, buy a PS4, Xbox One, or a PC.

The _only_ solid reason to buy a Wii U over an Xbox One, PS4, or gaming PC is if you want to play Nintendo first party games.  And frankly, that doesn't outweigh the third-party multiplatform games that the Wii U is going to miss out on.  If you already own an Xbone, PS4, or a gaming PC, then yes, the Wii U makes sense as a second system over any of those, but not everyone wants or can afford a second system.



> Games and the end user experience are what make the console the "best" and right now the Wii U's doing the best in that department.



No, it isn't.



> You're games are going to have a shitload of screentearing on that one



What?  Xbone and PS4 are no more liable to screentearing than the Wii U.



> PS3 and Xbox 360 have more features/content coming out for them than the PS4 and Xbox One do right now. You cant dispute that.



Ok?  They'll be phased out eventually, and this still doesn't help the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Why the hell would you buy a Wii? WiiU does what the wii does and more. Not to mention its going to have more support.

At the end of the day you only need to ask yourself this question

Who makes your favorite games

What do you want out of your primary gaming device

That's different for everyone.

And as of this moment. From a pure value perspective. WiiU is the way to go. If you like quality first and third party exclusives and the odd third party title here and there with a shit ton of indie games to fill the gaps with( WiiU has a lot of these, Like 7 or 8 exclusives coming out next few months as well due to this)


Games on the WiiU are running mandatory video sync. So practically all games have no screen tearing (darksiders 2 and its shitty coding being the exception(

Titanfall has screentearing on the Xbone


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't we just play games we like and get along?


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Why the hell would you buy a Wii? WiiU does what the wii does and more. Not to mention its going to have more support.
> 
> At the end of the day you only need to ask yourself this question
> 
> ...



Because the Wii is less expensive.  If playing Wii games is not worth buying a Wii, then it's not worth buying a Wii U, either.

For me, and most people out there, the answers to those questions do not lie with the Wii U.



> And as of this moment. From a pure value perspective. WiiU is the way to go. If you like quality first and third party exclusives and the odd third party title here and there with a shit ton of indie games to fill the gaps with( WiiU has a lot of these, Like 7 or 8 exclusives coming out next few months as well due to this)



"As of this moment", sure, but a game console is an investment.  You're hoping to play games on it for 5 years or more.  The way things are going, you'll get more value out of the PS4, Xbox One, or a gaming PC over the next 5 years than the Wii U.  Definitely the next 2 years.



> Games on the WiiU are running mandatory video sync. So practically all games have no screen tearing (darksiders 2 and its shitty coding being the exception(
> 
> Titanfall has screentearing on the Xbone



That sounds stupid and restrictive to game devs.  If game devs think that the best game experience would be provided by a higher, unlocked frame rate rather than a low locked frame rate, they should be allowed to do that.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> Can't we just play games we like and get along?



What and risk someone on the internet not knowing you're right about a medium that's hugely susceptible to subjective preference?

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> The _only_ solid reason to buy a Wii U over an Xbox One, PS4, or gaming PC is if you want to play Nintendo first party games.  And frankly, that doesn't outweigh the third-party multiplatform games that the Wii U is going to miss out on.



And who the hell are you to decide that again? 

Maybe for YOU it isn't, but that's not the case for everyone

You can show me a big ass list of 3rd party and even 1st party games coming to the PS4 for this year and the next and I already know they won't have shit on Smash bros. 4, FOR ME, and that's what's important here. People's game preferences and how much they value games, it's all subjective, so I really don't understand how you can just flat out state something like that, pretty pompous I have to say


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Same "investment" logic applies to the WiiU here buddy.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> And who the hell are you to decide that again?
> 
> Maybe for YOU it isn't, but that's not the case for everyone
> 
> You can show me a big ass list of 3rd party and even 1st party games coming to the PS4 for this year and the next and I already know they won't have shit on Smash bros. 4, FOR ME, and that's what's important here. People's game preferences and how much they value games, it's all subjective, so I really don't understand how you can just flat out state something like that, pretty pompous I have to say



I was responding to the video posted where someone was already pompous enough to claim that the Wii U was the best console available.  If it is all subjective, then there's no point in making the claim that any console is the best.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

And in his exact same video he says that if you want ALL the new third party stuff immediately when it comes out then the WiiU is not for you mainly. 

Did you even watch the video?

You cant seem to reconcile things to yourself so Im just gonna post this here 

This guy has a good point too


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> I was responding to the video posted where someone was already pompous enough to claim that the Wii U was the best console available.  If it is all subjective, *then there's no point in making the claim that any console is the best*.



Well, I agree with you there, to be honest I didn't even watch the video that sparked this whole discussion, but yeah if that's what he was saying in the video, then that guy was pretty ignorant.

Even though I love Smash Bros. to death, there's no denying the Wii U is going to be missing some great games over the course of this generation, and so will the PS4, X1, and PC, if they weren't you wouldn't see the owners of said platforms calling for Nintendo to go third party


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> And in his exact same video he says that if you want ALL the new third party stuff immediately when it comes out then the WiiU is not for you mainly.
> 
> Did you even watch the video?
> 
> ...



Yes I did watch the video, all the way through.  With those admissions, he should have titled the video "Why the Wii U is my favorite console".  Saying "best" implies that it can be evaluated in an objective fashion.  If the Wii U is your favorite console, good for you.  If you say it's the best console, you're wrong, either because it is impossible to evaluate consoles objectively or because there are many objective measures in favor of the PS4 and Xbox One over the Wii U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

Not backwards compatible atm.
ps4 get those ps2 emulators running yet?
It'll only be worth it then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

Shirker said:


> What and risk someone on the internet not knowing you're right about a medium that's hugely susceptible to subjective preference?
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Shion, is that you?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Shion, is that you?



I miss that dude..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Yes I did watch the video, all the way through.  With those admissions, he should have titled the video "Why the Wii U is my favorite console".  Saying "best" implies that it can be evaluated in an objective fashion.  If the Wii U is your favorite console, good for you.  If you say it's the best console, you're wrong, either because it is impossible to evaluate consoles objectively or because there are many objective measures in favor of the PS4 and Xbox One over the Wii U.



Well number one the guy who talks in the video is not the one who titled it that, secondly if you value _gaming_  the WiiU gives you the best value in that.

Its a video about why its the best console right now. later on if you prefer third party games then the PS4 should be the console for that. But the WiiU is quite the alternative.

That's the point and thats why its objectively the "best" right now.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nintendo should grab a head guy from a third party by the hair and slam their head into the Nintendo knee until they agree to make games exclusively for the Wii U.
> 
> Best advice i can give.



Nah just take up the strawys and dying companies and become a first party guru.

Capcom and square are going to die this generation.  Perfect time to acquire the talents.  Platinum games needs a home  that's their problem right now.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 17, 2014)

Nintendo buying up Platinum wouldn't be a bad thing. Regardless of all the rage and butthurt it would cause


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Well number one the guy who talks in the video is not the one who titled it that,




What, is it not his channel?  Of course he titled it that, and he says it again in the video.

Edit: Ok, he doesn't say it again in the video.  If he didn't title the video, then whoever did was wrong to title it that way.


> secondly if you value _Nintendo gaming_  the WiiU gives you the best value in that.



Fixed that for you.



> Its a video about why its the best console right now. later on if you prefer third party games then the PS4 should be the console for that. But the WiiU is quite the alternative.
> 
> That's the point and thats why its objectively the "best" right now.



No, it isn't.  Stritctly speaking right now, in this moment, the Xbox 360 and the PS3 still have better multiplatform support and have a large back catalogue to match the Wii catalogue.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Nintendo buying up Platinum wouldn't be a bad thing. Regardless of all the rage and butthurt it would cause



Don't think there would be THAT much rage and butthurt because platinum games don't really have a foundation.  And that's their problem, they don't really have an identity they are very talented but their games are really scattered.

Example when you look on Rockstar you think king of open world
Ubisoft - King of stealth, EA - king of sports, Square - King of RPG's, Capcom - King of action and fighting Nintendo - King of  plat formers.

You see most of these companies have an angle to work with in terms of game types and has created their own games in the process,  Platinum has gone from bayonetta, to MGS rising which is a koonami franchise to wonderful 101.  The gap just seems too wide,  as a small company you can't do everything or spread so far.

Need to think about your niche and work with it, why do you think companies atlus has managed to do so well?  And why square and capcom has been in the shitter they have been moving too far from their identity.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> What, is it not his channel?  Of course he titled it that, and he says it again in the video.
> 
> Edit: Ok, he doesn't say it again in the video.  If he didn't title the video, then whoever did was wrong to title it that way.
> 
> ...



Yeah no, Nintendo makes too many fantastic game in too many genres, gamers who care about gaming like damn fine games. Nintendo makes those. I play their main stuff sparsely but Im a big fan of their more niche stuff.

You do realize when people say Nintendo gaming they immediately think Platformers and Zelda right?

Yeah I like those about as much as I like shooters lol.

At the end of the day when you buy a WiiU you get to play shit like this





In addition to whatever Nintendo and third parties provide. (Who's gonna turn down MK8 and Watch Dogs Deus Ex Edition?) (Who'd say no to Smash and X?) (Zelda and Bayonetta 2?)

(I've only played 3 Mario kart games. N64, Double Dash and MKDS)

For 300$ that's a steal in my book. And you can find a WiiU for 200$ now.

I lived through the N64 and that is my most disliked console from Nintendo. Cancelling western developed games left and right, 5 rpgs of note on that console lol. Two of them arent even considered rpg's since one of them was Mass Effect before Mass Effect existed and the other is called Hybrid Heaven. 

Iwata saved Nintendo in my book. From the GCN to the WiiU, Nintendo's game output has never been better.

GCN sold much worse due to divisive Zelda/Mario titles, Rare being pussies and the PS2 eating everything, Microsoft taking their FPS/Sports market 

But when it came to the games that mattered to me? The console kicked ass. I had more 3rd party titles than first party but the first party titles were god damn amazing. I have 50 GCN games. I have 150 Wii games. 3rd parties delivered  AA "core" focus games on the Wii that I absolutely adored and NIntendo made genre defining hits on the Wii all day every day.

Not a single piece of shovelware in my library either.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah no, Nintendo makes too many fantastic game in too many genres, gamers who care about gaming like damn fine games. Nintendo makes those. I play their main stuff sparsely but Im a big fan of their more niche stuff.
> 
> You do realize when people say Nintendo gaming they immediately think Platformers and Zelda right?
> 
> Yeah I like those about as much as I like shooters lol.



Nintendo's lineup of first party games, coming from an objective viewpoint, does not outweigh the quantity, quality, and variety of the multiplatform games that the Wii U is going to miss out on.  If you want to be objective, that's the reality.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Nintendo's lineup of first party games, coming from an objective viewpoint, does not outweigh the quantity, quality, and variety of the multiplatform games that the Wii U is going to miss out on.  If you want to be objective, that's the reality.



And if we're talking about port costs, demographics and what not, the console really shouldnt be missing out on them but it is.

Doesnt change the fact that its still the console with the most unique library independent of whether its your main console or not. 

You chose what you want.

Whats the point of having 4 platforms with the exact same shit? 

Someone will get crowded out. 

PC and the competition will make it obsolete


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Nintendo's lineup of first party games, coming from an objective viewpoint, does not outweigh the quantity, quality, and variety of the multiplatform games that the Wii U is going to miss out on.  If you want to be objective, that's the reality.



Their first party use to be that way.   But then again nintendo has only been pushing a few select ones through the years while the other franchises suffer.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> And if we're talking about port costs, demographics and what not, the console really shouldnt be missing out on them but it is.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact that its still the console with the most unique library independent of whether its your main console or not.
> 
> ...



There's a difference between the 3 consoles having the same exact shit and one console getting left out,  what normally happens is that the console that gets left out is not normally considered.

This no competition craze that nintendo has had needs to die.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> And if we're talking about port costs, demographics and what not, the console really shouldnt be missing out on them but it is.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact that its still the console with the most unique library independent of whether its your main console or not.
> 
> ...



Most unique?  Sure, that works as a euphemism for the smallest game library.

PCs haven't made consoles obsolete for the last 25 years, they aren't about to start now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Most unique?  Sure, that works as a euphemism for the smallest game library.
> 
> PCs haven't made consoles obsolete for the last 25 years, they aren't about to start now.



Consoles didnt use to be mediocre stripped down PC's either.

Nor was their content available to 75 million people on Steam on the cheap either at higher fidelities.

Consoles were valued for being simple. 

Now they arent so simple.

So now its about the content and the perceived values of the machine.

PS4 has a lot of hype going for it. But no content till like the end of the year. Indie games to justify the people who bought it already.

And no, The DS and the PSP had a shit ton of games.

Both were unique.

Same deal with SNES and Genesis

Nintendo's console has 60 something exclusives already.
PS4 has 20 
Xbone has 15.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> There's a difference between the 3 consoles having the same exact shit and one console getting left out,  what normally happens is that the console that gets left out is not normally considered.
> 
> This no competition craze that nintendo has had needs to die.



You should read those links I gave you, that guy defined Nintendo's competition situation. 

Honestly I think the last time Nintendo felt they were in actual competition was the gamecube and before that was Sega when they were actively trying to ape their consumer base. I dont think they even took Microsoft with Kinect seriously

If games like Rayman Legends are multiplatform these days, other games should be as well. Not missing out on Nintendo's console. But that isnt the case it seems. Lol.

The WiiU version outsold every other version combined after all.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Most unique?  Sure, that works as a euphemism for the smallest game library.
> 
> PCs haven't made consoles obsolete for the last 25 years, *they aren't about to start now.*



Don't know about that.   Back then the PC market was a lot different compared to the console market both in design and content.

These days consoles are being built more like PC's  and most developers are not leaving out the PC version.  AND it's being made even more obvious how superior the PC is in terms of capabilities.

Maybe the problem with PC's is the size and cost.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Consoles didnt use to be mediocre stripped down PC's either.
> 
> Nor was their content available to 75 million people on Steam on the cheap either at higher fidelities.
> 
> ...



Consoles have become more like PCs, but they're still simpler.  You don't have to worry about installing new hardware, software compatibility, malware, updating drivers, etc.

Thanks to indie games, ports of old games, and coming out a year early, yes, the Wii U has more exclusives right now.  Heck if I want to play even 10 of them, though.  Give it a year and the PS4 will be all caught up.  And if all you care about is "RIGHT NOW", then the PS3 and 360 are still "better".


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Consoles have become more like PCs, but they're still simpler.  *You don't have to worry about installing new hardware, software compatibility, malware, updating drivers, etc.*
> 
> Thanks to indie games, ports of old games, and coming out a year early, yes, the Wii U has more exclusives right now.  Heck if I want to play even 10 of them, though.  Give it a year and the PS4 will be all caught up.  And if all you care about is "RIGHT NOW", then the PS3 and 360 are still "better".



Consoles have a hard drive and an OS,  How can they NOT get viruses?

And quite often you see the companies sending out updates to their consoles.  Hell you have to install a game before being able to play it on the PS3

Hell there's even quick access to HD porn on those consoles

Sounds like a PC to me. 

Aren't indie games on PC's too?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Still you dont have to worry about software drivers^

But less options. PC's have more if you're willing to put up with a little more inconvenience than you get on consoles

If the Steambox launched with a full PC library however consoles would have been done on the spot till they came out with an exclusive

Wan you dont get it do? PS3 and Xbox 360 arent next gen consoles. And Sony/MS are slower at making games than Nintendo is.

Most people already have a PS3 and an Xbox360. Now is the time to buy a WiiU it offers you more and it will offer you more till 2015 is done and over.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Wan you dont get it do? PS3 and Xbox 360 arent next gen consoles. And *Sony/MS are slower at making games than Nintendo is.
> *



Sony is more used to the technology so i doubt that.  And Sony's games are normally of a higher complexity , Nintendo focuses more on simplicity.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Wan you dont get it do? PS3 and Xbox 360 arent next gen consoles. And Sony/MS are slower at making games than Nintendo is.
> 
> Most people already have a PS3 and an Xbox360. Now is the time to buy a WiiU it offers you more and it will offer you more till 2015 is done and over.



They aren't next gen consoles, but that only matters if you're looking forward to games that will be released in the next few years. And if you are looking forward to games in the next few years, the PS4 and Xbox One are the best choice.  I shouldn't have to repost the list of all the games the Wii U is going to miss out on.  Sony and MS are slow?  How long have we been waiting for Super Smash Bros to come out? Miyamoto himself admitted that Nintendo underestimated the time and effort it takes to develop HD games.



If you already have a PS3 or 360, then there's no reason to buy a Wii U right now other than, again, Nintendo first party games.  The PS3 and the 360 offer you more right now.  The PS4 and the Xbox One will offer you more in the future.  There is no scenario where purchasing a Wii U over a gaming PC or current or last gen consoles makes sense, other than simply wanting to play Nintendo first party games.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Don't think there would be THAT much rage and butthurt



Actually...imagine the Bayonetta "_fans_", that literally cried over Bayonetta 2 being exclusive and wouldn't accept the fact that Nintendo was the only one that cared enough to help Bayo 2, coming back with more force.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> They aren't next gen consoles, but that only matters if you're looking forward to games that will be released in the next few years. And if you are looking forward to games in the next few years, the PS4 and Xbox One are the best choice.  I shouldn't have to repost the list of all the games the Wii U is going to miss out on.  Sony and MS are slow?  How long have we been waiting for Super Smash Bros to come out? Miyamoto himself admitted that Nintendo underestimated the time and effort it takes to develop HD games.
> 
> 
> 
> If you already have a PS3 or 360, then there's no reason to buy a Wii U right now other than, again, Nintendo first party games.  The PS3 and the 360 offer you more right now.  The PS4 and the Xbox One will offer you more in the future.  There is no scenario where purchasing a Wii U over a gaming PC or current or last gen consoles makes sense, other than simply wanting to play Nintendo first party games.



Sony and Co have been working on these games aiming for 2015 release for 3-4 odd years now.

In general, yes they do take longer to make these games.

And you buy the WiiU if you want content.  Said content will be different then whats on other platforms with some overlap here and there. But Nintendo launched their console first so its less of how much content and what type of content you want.

Some folks might really wanna play the witcher 3 badly. Will have bunch of indie games to play and some other stuff while they wait. for whatever else they want.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Actually...imagine the Bayonetta "_fans_", that literally cried over Bayonetta 2 being exclusive and wouldn't accept the fact that Nintendo was the only one that cared enough to help Bayo 2, coming back with more force.



Actually, the fact that Bayonetta 2 could only exist with the help of Nintendo was only said weeks after the initial reveal which made it sound pretty bullshit. MEDIOCRE SELLING MUTIPLAT IS NOW EXCLUSIVE ON A STRUGGLING CONSOLE FOR SOME REASON.

They should have said the actual important information from the get go.

And Platinum Games is console agnostic, sticking to one console/company would just limit them as a developer.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, the fact that Bayonetta 2 could only exist with the help of Nintendo was only said weeks after the initial reveal which made it sound pretty bullshit. MEDIOCRE SELLING MUTIPLAT IS NOW EXCLUSIVE ON A STRUGGLING CONSOLE FOR SOME REASON.
> 
> They should have said the actual important information from the get go.
> 
> And Platinum Games is console agnostic, sticking to one console/company would just limit them as a developer.





No .

Bayonetta 2 was announced before the Wii U came out, so the Wii U was not a struggling console at the time. On top of that, it was pretty much known that Nintendo was responsible for saving the game even then 

Strong and Strike from Naruto's original soundtrack


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2014)

IGARASHI WANTS TO MAKE PANDORA'S TOWER

ALL HAIL ZELDAVANIA


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, the fact that Bayonetta 2 could only exist with the help of Nintendo was only said weeks after the initial reveal which made it sound pretty bullshit. MEDIOCRE SELLING MUTIPLAT IS NOW EXCLUSIVE ON A STRUGGLING CONSOLE FOR SOME REASON.
> 
> They should have said the actual important information from the get go.
> 
> And Platinum Games is console agnostic, sticking to one console/company would just limit them as a developer.



They are not doing all that great despite the  amazing talent they have  Not all the time is a company suited to support  all consoles/companies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

When it comes to sales, PG deserves more for their genius 

They're the best japanese-based dev right now.. Come at me 

They took a much bigger risk than Respawn when it came to revolutionizing gameplay, and it worked but we never hear anything about it..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Bayonetta 2 was announced before the Wii U came out, so the Wii U was not a struggling console at the time. On top of that, it was pretty much known that Nintendo was responsible for saving the game even then
> 
> Link removed



This is the part where you realize that you just posted  an article about PG replying to criticism to the exclusivity reveal by explaining the actual situation which they didn't at the actual reveal. Yeah. It was "pretty much known" only at that point.



Canute87 said:


> They are not doing all that great despite the  amazing talent they have  Not all the time is a company suited to support  all consoles/companies.



Considering their best selling game is multiplat and their worst selling games are all Nintendo exclusive (Madworld, 101 and Infinite Space), it's naive to assume that they'll start selling certain types of game just because they're owned by a specific company. They need the different demographics and console fanbases to see what works and what doesn't. And anyway, both Minami, the CEO, and Kamiya already said they don't want to be owned by Nintendo or any other company on twitter. That's the entire fucking point of Platinum Games, the independence to do what they want.



St NightRazr said:


> IGARASHI WANTS TO MAKE PANDORA'S TOWER
> 
> ALL HAIL ZELDAVANIA



*"When I left Konami, they told me I couldn't use the name Castlevania when talking about my plans. So it was actually really handy that the word 'Metroidvania' existed!"*

Fucking beautiful.

Hilarious how he apparently base Symphony on that other very well known adventure Nintendo franchise. But SotN is pretty much a Metroid clone at the end of the day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> IGARASHI WANTS TO MAKE PANDORA'S TOWER
> 
> ALL HAIL ZELDAVANIA



Heh... Something actually good came from Lords of Shadow..


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is the part where you realize that you just posted  an article about PG replying to criticism to the exclusivity reveal by explaining the actual situation which they didn't at the actual reveal. Yeah. It was "pretty much known" only at that point.



IGN comments that it was likely the case that Nintendo had saved the game in that article, I wasn't linking it to you because of what the devs had to say about the criticism, hence the "pretty much known" part. Also if you look at reports from earlier in 2012 on the status of Bayonetta's sequel, which any real Bayonetta fan should have been watching like a hawk, you would see that Sega had cancelled the game



"They should have said the actual important information from the get go."

I really don't see why Nintendo has to come out and fucking explain themselves for acquiring an exclusive game. Even if they did it wasn't going to calm anyone down, you still see the pedantic port beggers today, in fact it was so bad you have the producer of the damn game coming and basically telling them to shut the fuck up.

Also this: "MEDIOCRE SELLING MUTIPLAT IS NOW EXCLUSIVE ON A STRUGGLING CONSOLE FOR SOME REASON." Okay let's ignore the fact that you were just wrong on this, because the console hadn't even come out yet. What's so wrong with Nintendo acquiring games? Isn't that what people are bitching at them so much for, for lacking right fucking now?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Considering their best selling game is multiplat a*nd their worst selling games are all Nintendo exclusive (Madworld, 101 and Infinite Space), it's naive to assume that they'll start selling certain types of game just because they're owned by a specific company. They need the different demographics and console fanbases to see what works and what doesn't. And anyway, both Minami, the CEO, and Kamiya already said they don't want to be owned by Nintendo or any other company on twitter. That's the entire fucking point of Platinum Games, the independence to do what they want.
> .



You mean their best selling game is easily one of the best games they made?

Who would have thought. 

Apparently  it still wasn't good enough hence bayonetta 2 existing on nintendo in the first place.  Looks like a million isn't enough to generate profit these days.  I wonder how they plan to pull that miracle in a gen that's even more expensive.

Despite what they have said about not wanting to work exclusively they might need to change their model.  

The whole point is,  are they successful?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

In making games they are.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)

Platinum has yet to carve out their niche and I think their games are way too busy for Japanese folk


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)

NIntendo had a good week


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 19, 2014)

I like how people missed the point of my post. oh well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Canute87 (Mar 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> In making games they are.



They are good at that.  But they need a focus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


>



Dammit Razr I was wearing my good pants


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)

Khris, Bringer, I got fantastic news.



Igarashi is coming to town!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2014)

It's not by posting bullshit articles with fake information and super credible sources known as "source" that you're going to change my mind. Sega didn't cancel shit because Sega didn't even started production on Bayonetta 2, it always said no to PG about funding a sequel but they were open to other publishers doing it. This is shit said by the people at Platinum Games, dude. 



> I really don't see why Nintendo has to come out and fucking explain themselves for acquiring an exclusive game.



Aside from context of the situation, the game history and fan reception?

Sure, why put everything in the table, soften the blow and make people realize from the start that there's a reason why this former multiplatform game is now exclusive on a completely new console? That's just fucking bogus.




> Even if they did it wasn't going to calm anyone down



Except it did. Me included.




> Also this: "MEDIOCRE SELLING MUTIPLAT IS NOW EXCLUSIVE ON A STRUGGLING CONSOLE FOR SOME REASON." Okay let's ignore the fact that you were just wrong on this, because the console hadn't even come out yet.



Scratch the struggling and it's still on the mark. And I'm not saying it's a problem, man. I'm saying the way they presented the whole situation could have been better. It's pretty fucking cool that they saved the game.




Canute87 said:


> You mean their best selling game is easily one of the best games they made?



It's actually Revengeance. Brand power.



St NightRazr said:


> Platinum has yet to carve out their niche



It's action games. They only make action games. That's pretty much it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)

Waiting for the Japanese Indie movement to take hold in the storm!!!


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Waiting for the Japanese Indie movement to take hold in the storm!!!




More metroidvania and megaman games, fuck yes. Speaking of Indie games, I've been taking a look at some of the games on that 120+ indie game list you posted a while back, thanks for that, because otherwise I'm not gonna lie I was gonna pretty much ignore them

@DeathBringerPT: I seriously didn't know that Platinum said that about the Bayo 2 situation. Alright, maybe you're right about the way it was presented to everyone, could have been a bit better, it was out of nowhere and on top of that yeah, I can see how people would think Nintendo just snatched the game away from them to promote their new system. I misunderstood you, sorry for coming off a bit belligerent


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2014)

No biggie, Bayo 2 looks fucking amazing and that's all that matters, really. Liking almost everything I see for it so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)

Btw there's a First Person Adventure game coming to the WiiU exclusively 

Its like Prime in terms of exploration with the world, but its a very different breed 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HM_wbSrntw[/youtube]

Also there is an rpg coming to the Sony systems called Dragon Fin Soup that you should check out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2014)

So guys because of personal reasons, I am not playing video games lately. WiiU,3DS,PSP & PS3. I am so damn busy and got bad news two days ago. So I dunno when I am going to play video games again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Koji Igarashi wants to work on Metroid o__o


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2014)

It could work. I dunno tho.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Link removed

Inafune wants to gather the dragon balls


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Koji Igarashi wants to work on Metroid o__o



IGA would sure as hell do a better job at Metroid than Sakamoto is right now, that's for fucking sure.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Everybody wants to work on metroid


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2014)

But do they want to gather the dragonballs for inafune?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> IGA would sure as hell do a better job at Metroid than Sakamoto is right now, that's for fucking sure.



Do you think, Nintendo should do it with IGA?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Link removed



How much did MadWorld sell? It was fun as hell and like No More Heroes it seems like one of those games that sold better outside of Japan if it was released there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 21, 2014)

You can buy it for 79 cents on Amazon.

I think that answers the sales question..


OH SHIT THIS GAME LOOKS TIGHT

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iVECKCnB4Y&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 21, 2014)

I have one question today. 

Why the flying fuck is gamepad only mode an option in archam city BUT THERES NO FUCKING TV ONLY OPTION?!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2014)

Got Wonderful 101 today, really enjoying it thus far.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> IGARASHI WANTS TO MAKE PANDORA'S TOWER
> 
> ALL HAIL ZELDAVANIA



OH. OHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 22, 2014)

time to start arkahm origins. why isn't arkahm knight going to be on the wii u?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 22, 2014)

Rocksteady doesnt feel like porting it I think


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 22, 2014)

This thread needs more X 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXBzXbVQRRw[/youtube]

Iron Man


The combat has so many new things added to it .___.

Seriously looks like its going to take the real time turnbase action from Xenoblade and up the ante quite a bit

So much that Im chomping at the bit to get it in my veins


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 23, 2014)

god i love  this system. that is all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2014)

^Wish the rest of the mass market did....

*crawls back to W101*

Oh wait wuts your NNID again?


----------



## Wan (Mar 24, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> time to start arkahm origins. why isn't arkahm knight going to be on the wii u?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2014)

I haven't touched my WiiU in forever, I've been trying to catch up on my Steam backlog.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 24, 2014)

i dread getting a rig solely because my backlog is already outrageous without steam.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2014)

Not dusting off my WiiU until Mario Kart 8 comes out. Until then, I'm fine with the 3DS only. Bravely Default and Conception II will keep me company. As for the PS4, I use it nearly everyday but haven't played a game in ages. Just streaming anime through Crunchy roll and allowing siblings to play Need for Speed and NBA 2K14 on the weekends.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 24, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Not dusting off my WiiU until Mario Kart 8 comes out. Until then, I'm fine with the 3DS only. Bravely Default and Conception II will keep me company. As for the PS4, I use it nearly everyday but haven't played a game in ages. Just streaming anime through Crunchy roll and allowing siblings to play Need for Speed and NBA 2K14 on the weekends.



I use my WiiU to do that XD.

Got all the indie games you want to play?

Busy playing TitanFall and DK with some TW101 on the side. 
Replaying Bastion on my PC. 

Nintendo's doing something interesting in april


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *I use my WiiU to do that* XD.
> 
> Got all the indie games you want to play?
> 
> ...




Crunchy Roll released an app for the WiiU? When did that happen?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2014)

Nintendo of America reveals the GBA WiiU VC lineup and gives release dates for all. They also include a date for Super Mario Bros. 3 (finally). I believe these games and dates are for everywhere in the world, actually, but I'm not sure. 

_- Advance Wars (confirmed for April 3, 2014)
- Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (confirmed for April 3, 2014)
- Metroid Fusion (confirmed for April 3, 2014)
- Kirby & the Amazing Mirror (confirmed for April 10, 2014)
- WarioWare Inc (confirmed for April 10, 2014)
- F-Zero Maximum Velocity (confirmed for April 17, 2014)
- Golden Sun (confirmed for April 17, 2014)
- Super Mario Bros. 3 (confirmed for April 17, 2014)
- Yoshi’s Island: Super Mario Advance 3 (confirmed for April 24, 2014)_


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 26, 2014)

WiiU on the Rise!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 26, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmsiYUoDA4A[/youtube]


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 26, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmsiYUoDA4A[/youtube]



Grabbed a PS4 with Infamous Second Son over the weekend
Got a Zelda Edition WiiU with Wind Waker code all for free
Picking up Sonic and Mario later this week.
This comes out


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 27, 2014)

On another note I've seen SF fans that think that SF64 was the best and that everything after it is what killed the series. Command hurt the series but Assault was kinda the right direction to take it  in my opinion Especially now when you can't justify making a game with SF64's length and selling it for $40-$60 dollars


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 27, 2014)

Everything they did after the original was not like the original one and more like any other of their franchises only not as good and just half assed in some way.They don't know what the fuck to do since they don't want to do a rail shooter anymore for some reason.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> _- Advance Wars (confirmed for April 3, 2014)
> - Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (confirmed for April 3, 2014)
> - Metroid Fusion (confirmed for April 3, 2014)
> *- Kirby & the Amazing Mirror (confirmed for April 10, 2014)*
> ...



FUCKIN' SOLD.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2014)

>no mention of Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga

Are you real, m8?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2014)

O-oh and dat one too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo of America reveals the GBA WiiU VC lineup and gives release dates for all. They also include a date for Super Mario Bros. 3 (finally). I believe these games and dates are for everywhere in the world, actually, but I'm not sure.
> 
> _-* Advance Wars* (confirmed for April 3, 2014)
> - *Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga* (confirmed for April 3, 2014)
> ...




I need money in my account asap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2014)

FEA is za shit


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Batman: Arkham Knight - 'Wii U Could Not Meet Gameplay Objectives'
> Paul Walker
> 
> Rocksteady explains why Batman: Arkham Knight could only work on PS4, Xbox One and PC and is giving Wii U, Xbox 360 and PS3 a pass.
> ...



Can't really be profit if they aren't making it for the 360 and ps3 that has larger install bases than any of the consoles out now.

This could simply be a case of the console not being powerful enough to manage which is something we could have predicted the minute we heard of the PS4's power.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 27, 2014)

I cant believe you still believe that mess^

WiiU's just as capable as the XBox One. Shit people have seen how the ports preform have they not?

Lol.

The console is PPC while the others are X86. 

That said, come on man look at the excuse he gave. Fucking Car physics. Really? Come on man. 

Freaking Project Cars is being released on the WiiU.

The real reason this game isnt on the WiiU is because EPIC has yet to port Unreal 4 to the WiiU.

It'd take Rocksteady too much extra time to do that fir a lower sales threshold than on the Xbone/PS4


----------



## Wan (Mar 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I cant believe you still believe that mess^
> 
> WiiU's just as capable as the XBox One. Shit people have seen how the ports preform have they not?
> 
> Lol.



You're being a willfully blind fanboy if you honestly think that.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 28, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I cant believe you still believe that mess^
> 
> WiiU's just as capable as the XBox One. Shit people have seen how the ports preform have they not?
> 
> ...



They might be doing more with the bat mobile than simple car physics.


I mean why isn't the game coming out for PS3 at least? Seeing that PS3 has such high sales.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2014)

How is this surprising that the WiiU isn't getting this? This is simply going down the path of the Wii where all the high profile multiplats didn't had a native version (Or got a really dumbed down port, graphic wise) since it doesn't have the graphical power for it.

This is just the first one in this generation but it's going to be the most common way for these non-exclusive triple A games that don't want to latch on to the last generation for sales.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2014)

Wan said:


> You're being a willfully blind fanboy if you honestly think that.



Too much of the Xbone is focused on non gaming features.

WiiU at least can spend all its parts focused on gaming. 

But knowing some folks I bet they're still using the CPU for sound instead of the dedicated DSP.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> They might be doing more with the bat mobile than simple car physics.
> 
> 
> I mean why isn't the game coming out for PS3 at least? Seeing that PS3 has such high sales.



Unreal 4 isnt supporting the PS3 or the Xbox 360.

If anyone is surprised its because other next gen only games are coming to the WIiU @Deathbringer


----------



## Wan (Mar 28, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> They might be doing more with the bat mobile than simple car physics.
> 
> 
> I mean why isn't the game coming out for PS3 at least? Seeing that PS3 has such high sales.



As far as the Batmobile goes, I can see them relying on higher horsepower in order to make the transitions around the city seamless.  Have the whole area loaded, with dynamic events going on, in high detail, all while speeding around in the Batmobile.  That can easily demand more horsepower than the Wii U is capable of.

Now the thing is, if the Wii U was selling as good as the PS4 and Xbox One, had the same player base as the PS4 and Xbox One, I _guarantee_ you that Rocksteady would find a way to get the game on the Wii U.  They would optimize, cut features to make it fit on the Wii U, anything, if money was where the Wii U was.  And Unreal Engine 4 would be on the Wii U to begin with.  But the money isn't there, and neither is the Unreal engine, so there's no need for them to do that.



St NightRazr said:


> Too much of the Xbone is focused on non gaming features.
> 
> WiiU at least can spend all its parts focused on gaming.
> 
> But knowing some folks I bet they're still using the CPU for sound instead of the dedicated DSP.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2014)

Grimace all you like lol, Facts are facts.

As are the multiplats


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2014)

The Xbox One could allocate 50% of its resources to "non-gaming crap" and it'd still be over twice as powerful as the WiiU. The WiiU doesn't have the power to run Arkham Knight without being severely watered down. It's as simple as that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2014)

*shakes head*

Come on guys.

Do I really need to do a breakdown?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Does the breakdown really matter?

Devs themselves know the system better.  If the technology that they are going to use doesn't work why exactly is it some conspiracy to destroy nintendo?

Yes the wii is not powerful enough to manage the games on the ps4.  It would have to be watered down and i have to ask why the hell would anyone want watered down versions of those AA games when there is a much more superior version on other consoles?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Does the breakdown really matter?
> 
> Devs themselves know the system better.  If the technology that they are going to use doesn't work why exactly is it some conspiracy to destroy nintendo?
> 
> Yes the wii is not powerful enough to manage the games on the ps4.  It would have to be watered down and i have to ask why the hell would anyone want watered down versions of those AA games when there is a much more superior version on other consoles?



Because there's as much evidence to the subject that they are indeed bullshitting you.

Come on its always a matter of money, time and resources when it comes to these things. And a WiiU port wouldnt be automatically watered down as you seemingly think. 

But man Im getting tired of power arguments and people's short memories. 

Ah well, at least I know my shit.

Honestly though we wouldnt be having this conversation had Crytek's and LA's game's not been cancelled. All that work wasted for nothing...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2014)

The fact that you can't accept that the WiiU is only marginally better than the PS3 is just mind boggling, it's like you're in a permanent state of denial.

The WiiU is severely outclassed by the XBone and PS4. Stop letting it get to you so much and just enjoy the games it _does_ have.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2014)

Now you're just exaggerating.

Either way I've script to write. So I'll just leave this for you 

This person speaks le truth. 

This argument will soon look silly within not but a year's time.

repeat something enough times and people will start to believe its true


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2014)

> the imagination of the experience of driving the Batmobile that people have is that it’s fast, that it’s destructive, it’s kind of a tank in Gotham City, but it’s also highly technical – all of those things can only be done on next-gen


Oh that's a funny statement


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

Lol seriously.

If you want to talk about concession in a system's design, power's one of the lamest subjects to discuss. 
 System design is far more important. You're not a PC trying to emulate something or run shoddy code.

And most games that are ill fitted for the WiiU are up and running very quickly 

Even more- so for games that use Cryengine for instance ( which fits the hardware well)

The WiiU has zero bottlenecks in its design. Tecmo Koei dumped the Code for WU38 released it then patched it post launch to fix the framerate.

That'd be an interesting feat for something "barely stronger than the PS3"  Lol. 
'
WiiU gets easy PS3 and 360 ports because its cheap as shit, doesnt require a lot of people either. So its profitable. 

PS3 and 360 themselves have decent optimizations on them that push the CPU's at breakneck speed to even keep up with these next gen consoles ( WiiU included )

The PS4 behaves exactly like a PC in this case, it will handle the games like you'd expect a 400$ PC too
Cept it has 8 Core Tablet CPU's. Which barely offer any performance over the WiiU's 3 Core CPU.

The WiiU like Earthbound is a sum greater than the equivalent of its individual parts.

If you want to complain about it then I suggest you pick at NIntendo's usage of flash memory over an SSD ( for durability,less heat) or straight ethernet solutions ( since you have to use one of the extra USB ports they added) instead of a direct ethernet port


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't even know who you're trying to convince anymore, we or you. The WiiU can be the most optimized fucking console in existence, it still doesn't change the fact that it's weaker than the PS4 and Xbox. It's just that simple.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2014)

It's not a matter of if they can gte their games to work on the console.

But judging from the specs it's not possible to so without making sacrifices.  So what is the point?  The games on the wii u would always be significantly inferior to the ps4 and bone counterparts so why bother?

ESPECIALLY when they start to take on more of the PS4's power.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't even know who you're trying to convince anymore, we or you. The WiiU can be the most optimized fucking console in existence, it still doesn't change the fact that it's weaker than the PS4 and Xbox. It's just that simple.



Just don't bother, mang.


----------



## Wan (Mar 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol seriously.
> 
> If you want to talk about concession in a system's design, power's one of the lamest subjects to discuss.
> System design is far more important. You're not a PC trying to emulate something or run shoddy code.



Who cares about system design?  However refined, optimized, and elegant the Wii U's design is, the bottom line is that it does not have the power to keep up with the PS4 and Xbox One.  That's all that matters in practice.



> The WiiU has zero bottlenecks in its design. Tecmo Koei dumped the Code for WU38 released it then patched it post launch to fix the framerate.



"Zero bottlenecks"?  There's no such thing.  Bottleneck is just computer jargon for a specific limitation of a computing device.  If you don't have enough graphics power, it's a graphics bottleneck.  If you don't have enough CPU power, it's a CPU bottleneck.



> That'd be an interesting feat for something "barely stronger than the PS3"  Lol.
> '
> WiiU gets easy PS3 and 360 ports because its cheap as shit, doesnt require a lot of people either. So its profitable.
> 
> PS3 and 360 themselves have decent optimizations on them that push the CPU's at breakneck speed to even keep up with these next gen consoles ( WiiU included )



In practice, the Wii U is probably better than the 360/PS3 when you actually optimize and design games for it.  It's still not a _whole_ lot better, and it's still way behind the PS4/XB1.



> The PS4 behaves exactly like a PC in this case, it will handle the games like you'd expect a 400$ PC too
> Cept it has 8 Core Tablet CPU's. Which barely offer any performance over the WiiU's 3 Core CPU.



Now who has short term memory loss?  You brought up this exact same point about the PS4 having a "tablet CPU" before.  You're omitting that the Wii U has a _smaller_ CPU per core, and it might as well be a tablet CPU because it's targeting an even lower cost and power point than the PS4 and Xbox One CPU does.  It's also using an old PowerPC architecture with roots still back in the Gamecube, while the PS4/XB1 at least use AMD's latest x86 architecture improvements.  Xbox One's CPU frequency is 1.75 GHz, PS4's is 1.6 GHz (the XB1 is just a slight bit better than the PS4 with the CPU, believe it or not).  The Wii U is something like 1.26 GHz.  The Xbox One and PS4's CPUs are nothing special, but the Wii U's CPU is pathetic even compared to them.



> The WiiU like Earthbound is a sum greater than the equivalent of its individual parts.



Sure.  That sum still isn't able to keep up with the PS4/XB1.  And that is _Nintendo's_ fault for not designing the Wii U with more horsepower, not some conspiracy by developers to keep games off the system.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2014)

Nintendo violated the runs of next gen.

ALWAYS be a clear cut above the current generation.  At no point should the console be even comparable to the current offering from it's competitors.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

Sigh. 

The GameCube was always stronger than the PS2 was it not?

Which came out first? The PS2 right?

This is exactly what the PS2 did to the Dreamcast. And y'all are content to let it happen again.

Was the Dreamcast ever that much weaker than the PS2? No it was specifically designed to run arcade ports damn well and that's what it did. ( the reviewers were in on it too back then, lol) 

Same thing with the WiiU.  People like to say its a 7.5 gen console when that's bullshit. The Major difference here is the RAM. And you know how that's divided on all next gen systems. (PC like hardware requires much more RAM than a game console afterall)

If you're using an X86 machine you're always gonna need more to get the equivalent gains with a PPC console. 

WiiU's PPC. The others are X86. That directly will skew any spec's comparisons because they're not even 

Even the guy from Eurogamer who was talking shit said it, the system pushes 

But then like always he proceeds to call it weak for bullshit reasons.

The WiiU should be able to run everything that these systems can, its not even at the point where they're pushing things so far out of what the realm that the WiiU is even capable of handling.  The only major difference would be certain effects/resolution.  Which is exactly like the PS2 and the GCN. Same gen anyway.  ( Exactly like Xbone and PS4 too, surprise surprise)

NIntendo came out first. Only thing I'd have said is add 2 more GB's of RAM to the WiiU.

At the end of the day, Sony made it easier to create graphics quickly with their machine , but you tap it out far quicker when it comes to performance.

But fine dont believe me? Not hearing what Im saying? We'll talk about it again when this game comes out



And whatever Shin'en puts out next


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Sigh.
> 
> The GameCube was always stronger than the PS2 was it not?
> 
> ...



Many people would have been content if the wii u had a ps2 to gamecube difference with the PS4  As the ps2 was still capable of producing stunning games even in the face of the gamecube.  But judging from what people said over the months that apparently isn't the case. 

The gap is apparently the level of wii and 360. 

And as for that pic you showed up you just showed me a pretty looking car.  What about all the other things. And let's take into consideration that rockteady is planning a lot more with the batmoble that it just being a custom skin to a gran turismo vechicle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2014)

Thinking that shit with the batmobile can't be done in the ps2 era


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Many people would have been content if the wii u had a ps2 to gamecube difference with the PS4  As the ps2 was still capable of producing stunning games even in the face of the gamecube.  But judging from what people said over the months that apparently isn't the case.
> 
> The gap is apparently the level of wii and 360.
> 
> ...



Its not anywhere NEAR Wii -> 360 difference.

Seriously. Is there any game on the WIiU vs the Xbone or the PS4 that feels like Wii Black Ops compared to Xbox 360 black ops? Lol man.

Shit Ghosts on the Xbone looks like the WiiU version.

But its no wonder people think the WiiU's overpriced if they believe that to be the case lol..

There are some people who seriously think its the gamepad's fault too.

Lol. Canute do yourself a favor and dont go on fucking Neogaf (or VGChartz for that matter.)

Jesus.

The Car is from Project Cars by the way. ( PC version)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 29, 2014)

>Batmobile


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thinking that shit with the batmobile can't be done in the ps2 era


Its probably real time physics + deferred rendering 
Stuff that eats up resources.

But I'll be amazed if they make the City bigger than SKyrim. Lol. That shit'd be empty.

Meanwhile games like the Witcher 3 are tapping out the PS4 and the Xbone completely. 
And Cd Project Red doesnt play when it comes to PC optimization.

Graphics fidelity these days depends less and less on a systems capabilities and more on how much money and time you have.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> >Batmobile


----------



## Wan (Mar 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Same thing with the WiiU.  People like to say its a 7.5 gen console when that's bullshit. The Major difference here is the RAM. And you know how that's divided on all next gen systems. (PC like hardware requires much more RAM than a game console afterall)



Major difference is RAM, CPU, and GPU.



> If you're using an X86 machine you're always gonna need more to get the equivalent gains with a PPC console.
> 
> WiiU's PPC. The others are X86. That directly will skew any spec's comparisons because they're not even



Source?  And even if it's "skewed", it's a pretty sure bet that 8 low power x86 cores will beat out 3 even _lower_ power PPC cores.



> The WiiU should be able to run everything that these systems can, its not even at the point where they're pushing things so far out of what the realm that the WiiU is even capable of handling.  The only major difference would be certain effects/resolution.  Which is exactly like the PS2 and the GCN. Same gen anyway.  ( Exactly like Xbone and PS4 too, surprise surprise


The actual game developers disagree, man.



> At the end of the day, Sony made it easier to create graphics quickly with their machine , but you tap it out far quicker when it comes to performance.



What does that even mean, and how does that make a difference?



> Shit Ghosts on the Xbone looks like the WiiU version.



This claim intrigues me.  Source?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2014)

Wtf happened while i was gone?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

Lololololol Link removed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

Wan said:


> Major difference is RAM, CPU, and GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright bro you and I really need to do a system breakdown since it seems you're misinformed 

1 of the WiiU's cores will outperform 2/3 of the cpu's cores since its better at handling instruction set. Not to mention the data bus is smaller so the WiiU's far more efficient per clock count. There is less back up on the systems highway, and given the proximity of the GPU its far quicker and gets things done at a faster pace. What the WiiU doesnt do is run the SIMD heavy code that is on , that well, so it loses preformance, ie see the PS3 and Xbox 360 quick ports that arent optimized. Like Warriors Orochi 3 at launch was.  

The WiiU's GPU and CPU are pretty good matches for each other.

(WiiU's GPu is a 6xxx series equivalent from a power perspective anyway)

Actual game developers all disagree, because they all have different agenda's lol.

There are multiple developers with differing testimony's.

And my information comes from Crytek. 

What does the graphics statement mean? Well look at what Sakurai said, in his column about the PS4. Its a system designed to create high quality graphics quickly. 
Meaning if you compare the PS3 to the PS4 you saw a lot of progression

Call of Duty on PS3- The Last of US throughout the gen.  But with X86 you can max out the machine a lot quicker. The Xbox One is having trouble right now due to the developers not understanding how to make use of the ESRAM.

Makes things a little easier on developers, but if you want to make extremely high quality graphics like that of Killzone it's going to take a long long time and a lot of coordination from people. So its a lot of effort required.

Come on man this is basic stuff , I think you know what the differences between Reduced Instruction Set Coding and Complex Instruction Set Coding are.

As for Cod Ghosts WiiU vs Cod Ghosts Xbone, just find  a comparison between the two on youtube ( though most  comparison footage just takes the Xbox 360 version and label it as the PS3 & WiiU version because they're stupid and dont know how to do a current gen vs next gen comparison)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

For game devs its a money thing first, which then boils down to demographics ( IM A SRS GAMER WHO ONLY PLAYS SRS GAMES FOR MEN) (BOO, NINTENDO's FOR GIRLS YO) then its about feasibility

And every generation its always one excuse or another.  N64 had one kind, GCN had another, then Wii had the power arguement and now the excuse is the same rehashed BS like always. Lol.

Seriously If nintendo opened their wallet last gen and told a shitload of third parties to make this or that game for them they could've really put the other systems in bad spot and then used that to try and shame the "core" market for a bit then build on that with the WiiU rather than letting it get typecasted into a "casual" machine or an "underpowered" one (Sega did this with the Genesis actually). Because now third parties are just reusing the same excuses they made for the Wii on this one when in reality it doesnt even apply.

Is it to much to ask for them to be straight up instead of spreading negative BS?

Because meanwhile the WiiU's busy selling more than it did last year thankfully.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 29, 2014)

Adam West's Batmobile is best Batmobile.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey guys, the Director's cut of Deus Ex Human Revolution runs like complete shit on the PC since it was coded by retards but since the WiiU version was made by the actual developer team, it means the WiiU is just as good or even better than PC, true story.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

Y'all need to chill out tho. Lol this is getting as stupid as the above


----------



## Wan (Mar 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Alright bro you and I really need to do a system breakdown since it seems you're misinformed
> 
> 1 of the WiiU's cores will outperform 2/3 of the cpu's cores since its better at handling instruction set. Not to mention the data bus is smaller so the WiiU's far more efficient per clock count. There is less back up on the systems highway, and given the proximity of the GPU its far quicker and gets things done at a faster pace. What the WiiU doesnt do is run the SIMD heavy code that is on , that well, so it loses preformance, ie see the PS3 and Xbox 360 quick ports that arent optimized. Like Warriors Orochi 3 at launch was.
> 
> ...



Sources, I do not see any.  As such, you're not worth taking seriously anymore.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 30, 2014)

Alright fine Ill go get them.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2014)

So about those sources?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

Ghosts haves dogs yo we couldn't do dogs without next gen yo, just like batmobiles.
Oh and fish with AI, that was impossible as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey guys, the Director's cut of Deus Ex Human Revolution runs like complete shit on the PC since it was coded by retards but since the WiiU version was made by the actual developer team, it means the WiiU is just as good or even better than PC, true story.



I am going to pick the game for the WiiU when I can. I hear a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2014)

Still 2 full good months until MK8 is released and I still haven't heard that many details on the game. I wonder why so tight lipped?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Still 2 full good months until MK8 is released and I still haven't heard that many details on the game. I wonder why so tight lipped?



We suppose to get a lot of details Thursdays. 

plus you can check in here.



all the info and the details so far. A lot of new tracks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> We suppose to get a lot of details Thursdays.
> 
> plus you can check in here.
> 
> ...



This post sums up my thoughts on the upcoming game


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> This post sums up my thoughts on the upcoming game



Havent you played crazy coaster deluxe?

Either way there's lots of info in the GAF thread Particularly on pages 8-13


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2014)

Nintendo Everything ‏@NinEverything 

Seems that the Mario Kart 8 news will begin to drop at 3 AM ET / 12 AM PT. Guess this will be a long night!

GameXplain ‏@GameXplain

Our Mario Kart 8 coverage is almost here--keep an eye out for it later tonight! pic.twitter.com/qMK9M9udTz


----------



## G (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 3, 2014)

Holy fuck...

HYPE HYPE HYPE!!!

This game is even more gorgeous then before and N64 Rainbow Road? I think I'm ganna cry.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2014)

Still quite a bit of unanswered questions. Nothing about local co-op play modes and whether there would be some type of asymmetrical gameplay as we've seen in Sonic Advanced All Stars Racing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2014)

*Absolutely god-tier*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xEw1xcF3q04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Apr 3, 2014)

She's way too hot for that job, lol.

And that's not sexism as the same is true for very attractive guys


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 3, 2014)

the hateraid for mario kart 8 is inbound.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 3, 2014)

If this game doesn't sell wii u's no other game can save this system.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 3, 2014)

Buying everything off the GBA VC

BASED M2 AND BASED GAMEPAD FUNCTIONALITY


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 3, 2014)

the gba vc is going to be god tier as long as i get aria of sorrow and fire emblem. the ds vc they are working on, as long as we get these two things nailed the vc can be saved.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 3, 2014)

M2 working on the GBA VC.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

So I guess no brave soul has stepped up to try and save Metroid after the abortion that was MoM (no pun intended)?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 3, 2014)

krory said:


> So I guess no brave soul has stepped up to try and save Metroid after the abortion that was MoM (no pun intended)?



Igarashi wants to work on Metroid.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 3, 2014)

My dream for metroid is Metroid Fusion X Pandora's Tower.

Ganbarion X Igarashi

But will Sakamoto redeem himself by having his wife focus test his game? He always seems to make magic when that happens 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quR5-FEaM9c[/youtube]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> M2 working on the GBA VC.



They need to keep those guys working on the VC. We might actually get a decent release more than once every two months.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Igarashi wants to work on Metroid.



Oh         boy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 3, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> They need to keep those guys working on the VC. We might actually get a decent release more than once every two months.



Agreed. **


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> M2 working on the GBA VC.



They really should get more jobs aside from porting ancient games. The Sega 3DS classics are awesome ports with really great 3D (And I don't really care about 3D) but the last time they actually made a game was when Konami tried the Rebirth series for a short while.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2014)

Smash Bros. Direct incoming next Tuesday, 4/8 at 6 PM EST/3 PM PST. Confirmed for all regions.



Half an hour of pure Smash Bros.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 4, 2014)

EVERYTHING'S COMING UP RIDLEY!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 4, 2014)

[youtube]uleS0i4Kgx4[/youtube]

FOUND THE DANCING POKEMON TRAINER!


----------



## Wan (Apr 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Smash Bros. Direct incoming next Tuesday, 4/8 at 6 PM EST/3 PM PST. Confirmed for all regions.
> 
> 
> 
> Half an hour of pure Smash Bros.



chromchromchromchromchrom


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh yeah finally got WWHD yesterday


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2014)

Are you enjoying it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Igarashi wants to work on Metroid.



What? Where? When? Please don't play with my feels...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2014)

Khris said:


> What? Where? When? Please don't play with my feels...



I don't have the link, but a few days ago Igarashi expressed interest in making a Metroid game if Nintendo ever let him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2014)

I hope they do... They both need each other..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Are you enjoying it?



Hell yeah i am! 

Finished the first two dungeons, on to the next pearl.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh mah lawd


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2014)

Even 4chan can handle 60fps now. How about that.

Every Bayo2 trailer is in 60 fps on PG's japanese webpage but some actual new shit go come a long way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 6, 2014)

Webm/webp yo( which oddly enough was on the Wii's youtube but no 60fps) 

non 4chan link


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2014)

So the WiiU is as old as the Dreamcast was when it was killed off. And sold around half of what the Dreamcast did at this point.

Sega really was in a financial mess at the time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 8, 2014)

Dreamcast did not sell 12.6 million consoles in 1 year and 5 months lol.

If anything poor vita though, Still has yet to get past 9 million


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Dreamcast did not sell 12.6 million consoles in 1 year and 5 months lol.



It was close enough. 10.6 million. Around half.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was close enough. 10.6 million. Around half.



Wii U could have probably did close to those numbers if it was considered a next gen console and was marketed properly.

Though what dreamcast failure should tell you is that this is not a race for the swift but the ones who can endure that will end up being the victor.  Why do you think Sony ends selling the most consoles to non-casual gamers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2014)

But the Dreamcast never actually failed per se. It was just at the tipping point of a ridiculous long list of past fuck ups that completely destroyed Sega's financial power. Dreamcast did pretty decent but Sega's current state at the time was literally beyond saving and they had to downsize anyway.

And the 3DS is still doing wonders to Nintendo at this point, despite the WiiU. Sega didn't have that kind of golden Goose.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2014)

The Dreamcast didn't fail on its own, Sega was in financial ruin and didn't have the funds to properly support the thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The Dreamcast didn't fail on its own, Sega was in financial ruin and didn't have the funds to properly support the thing.



Plus EA didn't support the console. Sounds familiar to me for some reason 

and

*EDGE : EAD Tokyo already working on next Mario game*


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 8, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Wii U could have probably did close to those numbers if it was considered a next gen console and was marketed properly.



I thought it was Next Gen if that means when they were all released. Unless there's a technical part to this I'm missing.

But Ah yes the Dreamcast. So much untapped potential. Still it couldn't fight the problems of 

Piracy
The PS2
Shenmue's Budget
Sega of America and Sega of Japan's infighting
EA doing what they did.
The Sudden Dreamcast image change.
Sega pulling support on the previous consoles too soon.

Just a bunch of problems .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> I thought it was Next Gen if that means when they were all released. Unless there's a technical part to this I'm missing.



Of course that's what it means, but so few people use that as the basis anymore, that we might as well just change the definition. WiiU has a clear-cut lack in power PS4 and the Bone, so a lot of people (including, unfortunately, some game publishers and developers) don't really view it as "next gen".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh shit.. Rumors about Capcom buyout going around.


----------



## YoungChief (Apr 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *EDGE : EAD Tokyo already working on next Mario game*



Super Mario Galaxy successor with Mario Kart 8 level graphics or better pleeeeeease .  SM3DW2 would be fine as well


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh shit.. Rumors about Capcom buyout going around.



Who bought them out?  What rumors? Where?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Who bought them out?  What rumors? Where?





the thread got locked because we have to wait for more info.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh shit.. Rumors about Capcom buyout going around.



Kenzo Tsujimoto dun goofed. At least his still has his winery though


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 8, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Of course that's what it means, but so few people use that as the basis anymore, that we might as well just change the definition. WiiU has a clear-cut lack in power PS4 and the Bone, so a lot of people (including, unfortunately, some game publishers and developers) don't really view it as "next gen".



The amusing thing is that the WiiU has more 60fps games than any other console right now and Neogaf has been blowing up the Latte thread due to MK8 lol


----------



## Wan (Apr 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But the Dreamcast never actually failed per se. It was just at the tipping point of a ridiculous long list of past fuck ups that completely destroyed Sega's financial power. Dreamcast did pretty decent but Sega's current state at the time was literally beyond saving and they had to downsize anyway.
> 
> And the 3DS is still doing wonders to Nintendo at this point, despite the WiiU. Sega didn't have that kind of golden Goose.



Pretty much.  The Dreamcast came after several unsuccessful consoles.  As good as the Dreamcast was, consumers and publishers were tired of Sega's BS and couldn't be confident in the Dreamcast.

[youtube]y_A0OteocpI[/youtube]

Nintendo currently is still sitting on top of a mountain of cash they made with the Wii and DS, and they've got a steady flow of cash coming in with the still-growing 3DS.  The Wii U is struggling mightily, but Nintendo as a whole is nowhere near being in the same position as Sega was with the Dreamcast.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zwHAicaVKI&feature=youtu.be&a[/youtube]


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm actually really glad the 3ds version comes out first so I can play it while I wait for the wii u version


----------



## Wan (Apr 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zwHAicaVKI&feature=youtu.be&a[/youtube]



...it makes so much sense that you would listen to this guy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 10, 2014)

Well yah, voice chat is important


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 11, 2014)

SO MANY GOOD FEELINGS RIGHT NOW

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9qzEFbbM9U&list=UUGIY_O-8vW4rfX98KlMkvRg[/youtube]

*BASED NINTENDO AND BASED M2!!!*


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Plus EA didn't support the console. Sounds familiar to me for some reason
> 
> and
> 
> *EDGE : EAD Tokyo already working on next Mario game*



*sigh* another Mario game?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> *sigh* another Mario game?



Well, EAD Tokyo makes the best Mario games, so...

Saying EAD Tokyo has started development on a new Mario game is like pointing out that the sky is blue.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 11, 2014)

All that team ever works on IS Mario. That is their purpose. ( the members of the team just shift around and they work on other games, like Yoshizaki work on NES Remix)


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrkYB4Q7gwk[/youtube]


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2014)

I just like the underlying premise of Mario:

An Italian plumber and occasionally, his brother fighting off a giant, fire-breathing turtle-dragon.

Even if the  "fighting" amounts to just jumping on said turtle-dragon's head.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 15, 2014)

This has so much truth XD


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> This has so much truth XD



Sometimes ignoring the fans can be a good thing.  We can be resistant to the idea of change but there are also times when ignoring us would be a disaster.  Take the Call of Duty franchise, it's basically lost most of its popularity on the PC because devs didn't give us what most of us wanted starting with MW2.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 15, 2014)

This sounds amazing 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4l2_ef1XZo#t=152[/youtube]


----------



## YoungChief (Apr 15, 2014)

When it comes to things like asking for cross-game chat and features for their systems, I really would like it if Nintendo listened. But when it comes to games? Honestly, the Nintendo fanbase is so fractured it would be impossible to listen to them all, even if they did they'd still have pissed off people. 

It's no wonder Nintendo just does their own thing most of the time, they can never win, they'll never please everyone no matter what they do. Nintendo makes a 3D metroid, the 2D Metroid fans ask where Metroid dread is. Make a new Zelda with a cel-shaded style, OOT/TP fanboys moan incessantly and make petitions. Make a new Mario game, where the fuck is mario galaxy 3. Make a new pokemon game, not enough pokemon, where is our gen 3 remake? Another Donkey kong game? Come on you made 2 new donkey kongs you're just trying to cash in with a rehash, now where's that 4th metroid prime game at? 

I really could go on with this, the Nintendo fanbase is the most divided fanbase on the planet within the Zelda fanbase _alone_. I think the only two game series that please the majority of Nintendo fans are Mario Kart and Smash really, and the sales numbers support this. Even then, the Smash fanbase is at each others throats about an innumerable amount of things


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 15, 2014)

This is why Nintendo Kart must never happen


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2014)

The wait is finally over, guys... Super Mario Bros. 3 comes out on 3DS and WiiU VC today.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

Who cares about mario? 

ITS GOLDEN SUN TIME


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 17, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> -snip-



Personally, I'm on board with the R/S/E remakes.

I mean...

come on.

Rayquaza's descent in glorious 3D graphics.


----------



## Wan (Apr 17, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Personally, I'm on board with the R/S/E remakes.
> 
> I mean...
> 
> ...



Yep.  It's not like I'm some whiny Gen I-er or Gen III-er (is that even a thing?) who only cares about the Pokemon games that I originally played and won't touch the new stuff.  I love Pokemon X, and while relatively few new Pokemon were added, it still feels like there's plenty of Pokemon in the game (plus I pretty much completely skipped Gen IV and Gen V because I never had a DS/DS Lite/DSi).  I just think remaking Gen III could be awesome.  Game Freak remade Gen I and Gen II, now it's Gen III's turn.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 18, 2014)

This game looks tight


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> This game looks tight



It does, but is it on Wii U though?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 18, 2014)

Developers are evaluating platform interest at the bottom^


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 19, 2014)

Actually, Smash Bros while very popular commercially, is very split and polarizing amongst its biggest fans. A lot of people were/are pissed at Brawl since it was so different from Melee, and overall a more casually made game.


There's never going to be a game that everyone likes, that's hardly problem exclusive to Nintendo.


As for the Dreamcast thing, it's not that big of a deal, everyone knows the Wii-U is not selling that well. 

Sega didn't leave the console market because the Dreamcast was selling poorly, they left because of everything else they had done up unto that point that screwed up the company. I remember hearing back in the day that the Dreamcast was going to be Sega's last console even before they threw in the towel.

The dreamcast sold a decent amount considering it was only a player for 2 years in America. If the Dreamcast had the ability to stick around an entire generation, it may not have sold a lot (there's no way to know how it would do vs Microsoft and Nintendo that generation if Sega hadn't wasted all their money), but it would have been great for gamers. The Wii-U will be the same thing, being the next Dreamcast is not a bad thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2014)

> *Xbox One Exclusives *
> 
> Disney Fantasia: Music Evolved* (Also on Xbox 360)
> Project Spark
> ...



Nintendo's year? They also forgot to mention Monolith's X and Hyrule Warriors  

I just realized that that's at least 5 games I'll buy for the WiiU this year


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 20, 2014)

Probably because it is unlikely that the west will see X this year.

edit: Also, it is gameinformer. =o


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2014)

Non-worldwide release dates are so PS2-era


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 20, 2014)

X is being localized alongside development yo


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> Nintendo's year? They also forgot to mention Monolith's X and Hyrule Warriors
> 
> I just realized that that's at least 5 games I'll buy for the WiiU this year



Can't say i like the term multi platform,  "Not Wii U"  seems better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 20, 2014)

Two of the games are on WIiU so they cant say that^


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 20, 2014)

I had a dream last night, which involved a sequence of buying a Wii U for 135 dollars.

/sigh But then reality happened.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 20, 2014)

It wasnt 135$ 

It was 135 Euros.

In Australia


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I had a dream last night, which involved a sequence of buying a Wii U for 135 dollars.
> 
> /sigh But then reality happened.



Heh......if things don't turn around that reality might happen soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2014)

I still think Mario Kart and Smash Bros are gonna solo.. If only Nintendo would market that shit like Infamous and Titanfall 

Both games sold off hype, especially with Titanfall seeing people are getting kinda bored with it lately..


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 21, 2014)

Mario Kart and Smash Bros have been marketed great, certainly better than Infamous is, not to mention they are naturally much more popular franchises. I think Mario Kart in particular has made a lot of impact marketing wise, probably because it is closer to release than Smash Bros.

I'll be surprised if they make a big difference Khris (I assume when you say they will "solo" you mean they will sell a lot of Wii-Us). The selling power of Nintendo's franchises are greatly overblown by people who go on Wikipedia and just look at sales numbers. The people who will get a Wii-U or have one already, has already been pre determined, because everyone has already made their decisions if they are willing to buy a console to get Smash Bros/Zelda/Mario Kart and the other goodies that typically come with Nintendo stuff.

The only way for the Wii-U to expand is naturally for there to be a new ip that either catches on fire (like some of their party games they're trying out), or for them to seek after other ips that hit up demographs they don't usually hit (like what they did with Monster Hunter). Other than that, Smash Bros and Mario Kart are not going to make much of a difference just like Mario and Donkey Kong didn't.

I think Nintendo's software power is greatly misunderstood, Nintendo is a hardware company, and that is what they prioritize. People assume that because their consoles are graphically challenged they like to romanticize that they are just about making good games, when really for most of their consoles they are more heavily focused on marketing hardware. People bought the Wii not because it has Zelda (it's not like Nintendo's older consoles didn't have Zelda and Mario), they bought it because it had the Wii Mote - which is hardware.

To further elaborate my point, I think a lot of people will see Mario Kart 7 (or DS)'s numbers and shit their pants, and may think oh man, a lot of people will buy the Wii-U. I'm not sure if that is a good assumption, because those games sold a lot because a lot of people had Wiis.

In other words, the Gamecube had Mario Kart and Smash Bros, the N64 had Mario Kart and Smash Bros - how come those consoles didn't sell astronomical amounts there (or how come those ips sold far less than they did on the Wii?). 

It isn't a lot of people bought the Wii to get Mario Kart, it is a lot of people bought Mario Kart because they had already purchased a Wii.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Mario Kart and Smash Bros have been marketed great, certainly better than Infamous is, not to mention they are naturally much more popular franchises. I think Mario Kart in particular has made a lot of impact marketing wise, probably because it is closer to release than Smash Bros.



I disagree, as a diverse fan of sports/wrestling/TV in general/online surfing, I saw how Infamous was marketed to death.. There was a time where everything I did/saw that had ads, they were related to Infamous.. Even non-gaming fans knew what Titanfall and Infamous were.. 



> I'll be surprised if they make a big difference Khris (I assume when you say they will "solo" you mean they will sell a lot of Wii-Us). The selling power of Nintendo's franchises are greatly overblown by people who go on Wikipedia and just look at sales numbers. The people who will get a Wii-U or have one already, has already been pre determined, because everyone has already made their decisions if they are willing to buy a console to get Smash Bros/Zelda/Mario Kart and the other goodies that typically come with Nintendo stuff.



You're not wrong there.. But I was talking about them selling better than any other game this year.. If not desperately than collectively.. 



> The only way for the Wii-U to expand is naturally for there to be a new ip that either catches on fire (like some of their party games they're trying out), or for them to seek after other ips that hit up demographs they don't usually hit (like what they did with Monster Hunter). Other than that, Smash Bros and Mario Kart are not going to make much of a difference just like Mario and Donkey Kong didn't.



Wonderful101 comes to mind... Such an underrated game.. At the very least it offered deep challenging yet satisfying gameplay.. 



> I think Nintendo's software power is greatly misunderstood, Nintendo is a hardware company, and that is what they prioritize. People assume that because their consoles are graphically challenged they like to romanticize that they are just about making good games, when really for most of their consoles they are more heavily focused on marketing hardware. People bought the Wii not because it has Zelda (it's not like Nintendo's older consoles didn't have Zelda and Mario), they bought it because it had the Wii Mote - which is hardware.
> 
> To further elaborate my point, I think a lot of people will see Mario Kart 7 (or DS)'s numbers and shit their pants, and may think oh man, a lot of people will buy the Wii-U. I'm not sure if that is a good assumption, because those games sold a lot because a lot of people had Wiis.
> 
> ...



Like I said, you're not wrong.. I still think it might help a little tho..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2014)

Took them long enough, Jesus Christ. I WONDER WHICH PART OF THE WIIU WE COULD USE AS A FUCKING CAMERA?!

They better fucking release it over here.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Like I said, you're not wrong.. I still think it might help a little tho..



Thing is wii u doesn't need " a little help"  they need a miracle.  And if those two games doesn't help push the sales of the console to warrant developers giving it the time of day, no other game will.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe the new Fatal Frame would boost console sales? 

Hope the game sucks and they make a sequel for PS4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 24, 2014)

YO THIS BUNDLE IS INSANE

YOU GET SO MUCH SHIT FOR 299?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzaSC0uUPF0[/youtube]

(Click the annotation link in the video to see everything in the M&L pack)


----------



## Wan (Apr 26, 2014)

Ohhhhh boy, Pachter's talking about Nintendo again:



At the end he calls Smash and MK8  "BFD".


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 27, 2014)

Big fucking deal?

LooooL.

They're not isolated games you'know....



> Pachter made an alright video today. However I need to ask,I dont know any WiiU game where you have to hold the screen up to see both at the same time.Its not a DS. Games that use the screen either have you focus on one at a time or when you're using both screens the gamepad is usually a supplementary controller. Like in Pikmin 3. You put it on your table and you use the Wii Remote +. Or you do it like in Monster Hunter and you put the HUD on the gamepad. Or the games just use the Gamepad as a regular controller/ off tv play. In other instances you have titles that use the Gamepad's gyroscope for aiming or a different view within the game. Otherwise the WII U GAMEPAD is used in separate-splitscreen co-op, like in Sonic Boom or the Sonic Racing games.



He has a point


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

Details about Nintendo's presence at E3 2014!

[YOUTUBE]ghEhI4CJjAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Details about Nintendo's presence at E3 2014!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ghEhI4CJjAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

Nintendo is really stepping up their game.  From the looks of it, there's going to be a Smash Bros. tournament right on the show floor. Though, doesn't that confirm that the 3DS version might be out before E3? Unless they just plan on having everyone play the game for the first time during the tournament. 

The only thing they don't specify is whether their actual conference is going to be live with an audience or be a Nintendo Direct. "Nintendo Digital Event" is an iffy explanation.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 29, 2014)

Watch it be both.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo is really stepping up their game.  From the looks of it, there's going to be a Smash Bros. tournament right on the show floor. Though, doesn't that confirm that the 3DS version might be out before E3? Unless they just plan on having everyone play the game for the first time during the tournament.
> 
> The only thing they don't specify is whether their actual conference is going to be live with an audience or be a Nintendo Direct. "Nintendo Digital Event" is an iffy explanation.





They confirmed there will be a direct this year again, it will be different then last year but yeah its a direct.

Hopefully the stream will be good.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

Reyes said:


> They confirmed there will be a direct this year again, it will be different then last year but yeah its a direct.
> 
> Hopefully the stream will be good.



A little disappointing, but mostly a non-issue to me. 

It sounds like they're doing a lot more than just a typical Nintendo Direct, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2014)

E3 is going to be awesome.


----------



## YoungChief (Apr 29, 2014)

Gah dangit Nintendo and your best buy demos

Why no e-shop demo ;_;, limit it to like 3 tries I don't care, I'll just never turn my Wii U off

Well anyway, I wonder what characters will be available to us. Hopefully all of the ones shown so far at least


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

It seems like there's going to be 16 competitors during the Smash Bros. tournament, though how they're choosing those 16 people is a mystery. Maybe they'll hold preliminaries?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Reyes said:


> They confirmed there will be a direct this year again, it will be different then last year but yeah its a direct.
> 
> Hopefully the stream will be good.



Wtf? why?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> It seems like there's going to be 16 competitors during the Smash Bros. tournament, though how they're choosing those 16 people is a mystery. Maybe they'll hold preliminaries?



I reckon they'll invite top Smash players.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

Its probably going be top level players with with maybe a few internet celebrity's.

Ken, M2k, Isai, Mango have the best chances to get invited.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 29, 2014)

[youtube]kqjL1JQs9aU[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xTxf4rVqF6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like I'll finally be able to play Wind Waker


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zWQK60V9KTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 30, 2014)

[youtube]JbuJZP0_8iQ[/youtube]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2014)

*
Mario Kart 8 Preview Thread - Blue Shells can finally be destroyed!*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4LewFJnRz_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2014)

$330 MK8 bundle gets you:

Deluxe Wii U - $300
Steering wheel- $5
Mario Wii Motion Plus Remote - $40
Mario Kart 8 - $60
Another Free Game - $20-$60
the Nintendo Network Premium Points for the download code


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2014)

Possibly the most amazing thing about Nintendo's E3 announcement imo is them embracing the competitive scene.

That makes me so happy and hopeful for the Smash competitive scene: not only for Smash 4, but also for Melee and Brawl.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2014)

Nintendo going hard as fuck.  I might actually buy Mario Kart 8 early now to swipe myself a copy of New Super Mario Bros. U.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2014)

I just hope we won't have the shit posting wars like in Brawl with the competitive and non competitive players. I mean even M2k has stopped being a asshole.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Possibly the most amazing thing about Nintendo's E3 announcement imo is them embracing the competitive scene.
> 
> That makes me so happy and hopeful for the Smash competitive scene: not only for Smash 4, but also for Melee and Brawl.



They got tons of backlash last year (?) at EVO when they tried to shut down competitive Melee from being shown. It stung them so bad that they did a complete 180 and became official sponsors for this year's EVO. 

At least, I think that's what happened.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2014)

Also, I'm wondering, but we still get a free game even if we buy Mario Kart 8 digitally, right? I'm leaving the country 3 days before it comes out and I'm taking my WiiU with me, so my only option is to buy it digitally. I just wanna be sure I still get my free copy of New Super Mario Bros. U.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 30, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> They got tons of backlash last year (?) at EVO when they tried to shut down competitive Melee from being shown. It stung them so bad that they did a complete 180 and became official sponsors for this year's EVO.
> 
> At least, I think that's what happened.



That's exactly what happened. At least it made them aware of the competitive scene now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 30, 2014)

So.... which free game should i get? I have a few of the ones they've listed.

The options i got  to select from are NSMBU, Pikmin 3, M&S Sochi Olympic Games, Monster Hunter, Nintendo Land, Sonic Lost World, and Game & Wario.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> They got tons of backlash last year (?) at EVO when they tried to shut down competitive Melee from being shown. It stung them so bad that they did a complete 180 and became official sponsors for this year's EVO.
> 
> At least, I think that's what happened.



Yes, but nintendo is still notoriously unsupportive of the competitive scene.

Though that seems to have changed now, which is amazing news =D


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2014)

All the anti-competitive scene was mostly due to Sakurai since he hated that Melee became a srs bsns game where torneyfags and the whole FINAL DESTINATION, NO ITEMS shit thrived. That's why he made Brawl the way he did.

Guess he finally accepted the competitive scene, probably due to Nintendo convincing him. Because from everything I read about Sakurai, he's one of the few developers that does what he wants and could give a crap about Nintendo's directions. One of the reasons why he's always setting up new development studios.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> All the anti-competitive scene was mostly due to Sakurai since he hated that Melee became a srs bsns game where torneyfags and the whole FINAL DESTINATION, NO ITEMS shit thrived. That's why he made Brawl the way he did.
> 
> Guess he finally accepted the competitive scene, probably due to Nintendo convincing him. Because from everything I read about Sakurai, he's one of the few developers that does what he wants and could give a crap about Nintendo's directions. One of the reasons why he's always setting up new development studios.



'tournyfags', really?

Come on man, show some respect.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So.... which free game should i get? I have a few of the ones they've listed.
> 
> The options i got  to select from are NSMBU, Pikmin 3, M&S Sochi Olympic Games, Monster Hunter, Nintendo Land, Sonic Lost World, and Game & Wario.



Have you ever played a Pikmin game before?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 30, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Have you ever played a Pikmin game before?



Still have the first two on gamecube.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Still have the first two on gamecube.



Then get dat Pikmin 3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2014)

Pikmin 3 is still 60$ on eeshop so that nets you the most digital deluxe promo points


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2014)

Scizor said:


> 'tournyfags', really?
> 
> Come on man, show some respect.



On the one hand, I wanna agree and tell Deathbringr to knock it off, since he's doing little more than adding to the antagonistic feelings between those that enjoy competitive play and those who don't

On the other hand, it's Deathbringr....

Although, I will say this: I've got a certain amount of respect for Sakurai for sticking to his guns in regards to the development of Brawl. However, with how poorly received Brawl was in relation to the previous games, it's a sign that sticking to his guns any longer probably wouldn't be the best idea. This is a business, after all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh no he's still sticking to his guns.

Dat global smash power


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh no he's still sticking to his guns.
> 
> Dat global smash power



a very subtle middle finger right in your face.

I must admit, I like Sakurai's style.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2014)

"You want to be first? Nerp. Fuck that Imma give you a power level, fight for first place with yourself, Bitch."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh no he's still sticking to his guns.
> 
> Dat global smash power



Not even that, he's just showing support for both playstyles now because he still views Smash Bros as a party game first and foremost. He's not dismissing shit, he's just broadening his horizons.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2014)

"Broadening his horizons "

Right


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2014)

Sakurai is dumb as hell for some of the changes he made in Brawl. I never heard of a video game developer who didn't like that people became fanatical about their game and made the game worse intentionally.

I still don't get tripping at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Then get dat Pikmin 3.



I think, I am going to get Pikmin 3. I wish W101 was part of the NoA selection.


----------



## YoungChief (May 2, 2014)

Wonderful 101 is pretty cheap right now anyway though


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 2, 2014)

Holy shit! 

Nintendo knows about this.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Dat mustache tho

Flowing in the breeze.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 6, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Nintendo knows about this.



I..I don't get it.

What's the joke?


----------



## P-X 12 (May 6, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I..I don't get it.
> 
> What's the joke?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 6, 2014)

That is the single best Miiverse poster.


----------



## Reyes (May 7, 2014)

It's in Japanese.

Key information:

Operating loss 46.4bn Yen, Net loss 23.2bn Yen.

Wii U at 6.18m shipped, forecast of 3.6m for the coming year. 

3DS at 43.33m shipped, forecast of 12m for the coming year.

That WiiU forecast


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2014)

Keep those expectations good and low.


----------



## Reyes (May 7, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Keep those expectations good and low.



So low they hit dinosaur bones


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Reyes said:


> That WiiU forecast


This made me laugh more than it should have

poor, poor nintendeh


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2014)

David Gibson @gibbogame

@Nintendo spends over US$100m on mystery tech acquisition in 4Q, no word on what it is, QOL? new hardware related? unknown


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2014)

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame 

WiiU target of 3.6m units will need more manufactured than in current inventory, no loss from hardware any more, more games at E3

[YOUTUBE]8czOjP-jaQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (May 7, 2014)

So for anyone that paid attention to the investors meeting. Care to break it down? We Nintendoomed or is something else going on?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2014)

We all know WiiU sales haven't been stellar. Meh, I'll keep it afloat. I just need to buy a couple million WiiU consoles to offset things. I'll start by buying a Mario Kart 8 Bundle this month


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2014)

Is there any reason Nintendo WONT dominate in the next 3 years?

They got it made yo


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *Is there any reason Nintendo WONT dominate in the next 3 years?*
> 
> They got it made yo



Because by that  time PS4 will start to hit it's stride.

Nintendo consoles have this annoying tendency to only remain hot for a few years until it drops miserably.

And Wii U hasn't managed to do that, the hype for the console was basically killed before the PS4 even came out.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 8, 2014)

Those figures should help for a while.


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2014)

so, what's you guys' E3 wishlist?


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2014)

For WiiU
-Concrete Smash Bros release date
-Smash Bros: Palutena reveal
-Info on new LoZ (Never been big on Zelda, but the info they release a while ago has got me curious)
-Possible new IP from Miyamoto

In general
-Info on Sims 4
-Info on Tales of Zesty
-Tekken x Street Fighter reveal
-New Sanic reveal [They're apparently working on one]
-----------------------------

Not much on my end^^^
I'm more into E3 for the surprises. My actual wants usually lie in more info/gameplay/screenshots of stuff already in development.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2014)

Scizor said:


> so, what's you guys' E3 wishlist?



Zelda WiiU
Metroid WiiU
Star Fox WiiU
F-Zero WiiU
Wave Racer WiiU
Metroid 3DS
A new Resident Evil for the 3DS
X official Trailer
ZombiU 2 [I know is not coming but I want it]
Punch Out WiiU


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 8, 2014)

>Metroid
>Star Fox
>F-Zero

ASKIN FOR TOO MUCH!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2014)

I forgot one game I want. I want a sequel to this. 

Do it Nintendo and Monolith Soft.

[YOUTUBE]TBARuIXXgLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 8, 2014)

Yes. So much yes! (Also release the first game with it)


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2014)

Zelda and Metroid.. Hell, I've always loved rail shooters so I'd give Star Fox a chance as well..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2014)

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame 

@Nintendo confirmed it spent over $150m on new tech and it was not Tomita Tech related,a non-Japan non-games co.,Can you find who?


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2014)

The only tech nintendo needs is tech that makes them develop games a shitload faster.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2014)

They already have that tech 
Afterall they develop games the fastest


----------



## Canute87 (May 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They already have that tech
> Afterall they develop games the fastest



Yet they constantly  suffer delays 

There games don't have that big of a scope either.

The technology to allow them to bring out a well made game every two months would be just the momentum they need.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Yet they constantly  suffer delays
> 
> There games don't have that big of a scope either.
> 
> The technology to allow them to bring out a well made game every two months would be just the momentum they need.




No they just focus on gameplay


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2014)

Lol all these people wishing for all those titles. Dont be so greedy. 

You know, all of you are just getting Super Marios.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol all these people wishing for all those titles. Dont be so greedy.
> 
> You know, all of you are just getting Super Marios.



Just give me Mario Kart and I'll be a happy camper. Hell, it's enough to make me actually buy a second WiiU (Mario Kart 8 bundle) and yet I wouldn't touch an X Box one with a 10ft pole. I'm still trying to justify my purchase of my PS4 but Crunchy Roll and Netflix (which is all I'm using it for the last couple of months) might not be enough.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2014)

*Miyamoto helping Nintendo devs create Wii U games that are only possible via GamePad, to be shown at E3*

Today I only spoke about Mario Kart and Super Smash Brothers For Wii U in terms of Wii U software, however, at the E3 event to be held in June in Los Angeles we will discuss other software as well. Also, at that time, we will introduce multiple games that are designed to introduce players to the value of the Wii U Game Pad by demonstrating playstyles only possible because of it. These titles have been developed by internal teams under the guidance of Mr. Miyamoto (Board Member, General Manager of the Development Division). The software titles that we will show at E3, which make use of the Game Pad, will range from near complete titles to titles that are early in development, but will demonstrate the titles' core appeals. We are preparing multiple software like this for the show.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2014)

I feast on you guys' wishlists.

I'm hungry guys.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2014)

> Miyamoto helping Nintendo devs create Wii U games that are only possible via GamePad, to be shown at E3



Here's to hoping that said games are good.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 10, 2014)

Apparently we might be getting a game called Nintendogs Unleashed. Some guy on Smashboards was telling people this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Here's to hoping that said games are good.



Looking forward to it. This way they can actually validate the existence of those gamepads. Don't get me wrong I enjoy using them but they don't provide me with a truly unique gaming experience for most their games outside of Party games like Nintendo Land or a rare example of a non-first party title such as Sonic Advanced Racing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Canute87 (May 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Miyamoto helping Nintendo devs create Wii U games that are only possible via GamePad, to be shown at E3*
> 
> Today I only spoke about Mario Kart and Super Smash Brothers For Wii U in terms of Wii U software, however, at the E3 event to be held in June in Los Angeles we will discuss other software as well. Also, at that time, we will introduce multiple games that are designed to introduce players to the value of the Wii U Game Pad by demonstrating playstyles only possible because of it. These titles have been developed by internal teams under the guidance of Mr. Miyamoto (Board Member, General Manager of the Development Division). The software titles that we will show at E3, which make use of the Game Pad, will range from near complete titles to titles that are early in development, but will demonstrate the titles' core appeals. We are preparing multiple software like this for the show.



Leave it up to miyamoto to try and get Iwata out of deep shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

Iwata really needs to get rid of those shits on the board who coerced him


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 11, 2014)

Other then the Star Fox/Metroid this seems somewhat believable. 





> WII U
> 
> New Zelda game – As they said, Nintendo will finally show us brand new Wii U Zelda. They gonna show us CGI trailer, and also a few minutes of gameplay. It will be true open world Zelda (Elder Scrolls style). It will have two regions, one dark and edgy. Second more colorful, just like Skyward Sword. Game will be playable at E3. Release date: 2015.
> 
> ...



I know i might be a slowpoke with this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

That list is kinda meh.

Also its definetly false.

Several red flags there.


Also XenoTerra>XenoWarudo


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Iruel (May 12, 2014)

Metroid Prime 4 for WiiU featuring Sylux pls


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Iwata already talking about the next console that's not good. Even if it's in vagueries I wouldn't be surprised if this generation for nintendo is heavily truncated. They may just release enough games to keep consumer trust and have their next console ready for 2017-2018.

And there I will be to scoop up the corpse like a hungry vulture .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

NIntendo's  making their releasing their next console when the next handheld comes out.

He had a big Q&A about it










Main overall idea 



> I'm glad you posted this, I'd forgotten to check back for it after reading the presentation slides.
> 
> The impression I keep getting is that Nintendo is making themselves into a stronger company than they've ever been before. It used to be that their profits and survivability came from single titles or concepts. Iwata mentions Pokemon as an example of a game that created huge growth for the Game Boy, but of course there's also Tetris originally, as well as Donkey Kong, Super Mario Bros, all the way up to Wii Sports. Nintendo has always been a company that relies on capturing lightning in a bottle, and they really are the best at it, but it also means they constantly face droughts and harsh criticism in spite of having an amazing record. In other words, with Nintendo, when it's been good, it's been great, and when it's been bad, it's been terrible.
> 
> But now, they are pretty much pushing the concept of "diversification" to a ridiculous point. They are using their knowledge as a game company to make many other aspects of life fun and engaging and of course to make money from it; they are opening an avenue of character licenses in such a way that it will be intertwined with their actual software and hardware business, not just by expanding brand awareness but by actually being an element of play; they are stepping up their management game so they can learn to manage and consolidate what they used to think of as two separate businesses, the handheld and console divisions; they are then stepping their business game up, by moving from managing the key decisions about how to make games and hardware, into making decisions about how to make business, in other words, a business R&D group that operates at a higher level than the hardware and software R&D groups. It shows that Nintendo is first and foremost thinking about how to become a gigantic wordly beast, and they're not in the slightest concerned with whether they're surviving in the short term. They're taking their short-term survivability for granted, relatively to the amount of effort they're putting into their mid-term and long-term growth.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Pushing the concept of 'diversification' to a ridiculous point? . Yeah this is some ground breaking shit. I mean, marketing characters and licensing them for profit? Revolutionary!

This is a whole bunch of hot air until i'm watching a Fire Emblem anime.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

We already have a fire emblem anime.

And  an Animal Crossing Anime

And An F-zero anime

This is stuff nintendo used to do but they left all that money on the table to focus on fucking *video games*

Nintendo's gonna sell you gaming appliances bruh


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 13, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Fire Emblem anime.



Sub or Dub? It's your choice.

[YOUTUBE]YalB0uEPqVk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]D0mJ4Ya-15M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (May 14, 2014)

I'd love to see a fire emblem anime that took place during the scouring.

That's the most interesting timeline to me from the FW games I've played so far.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2014)

It sure sounds like I won't give a flying fuck about Nintendo's cryptic bullshit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2014)

I dont think you're suppossed to


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 14, 2014)

You're suppose to care?


----------



## Kaitou (May 14, 2014)

LolNintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2014)

Mario solo's once again. 

God dammit Luigi.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2014)

If  Nintendo releases a Pokemon game that plays like FFX then i might consider buying a WiiU. And thats a giant IF. 

But my God, does nintedo really suck?


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2014)

Scizor said:


> so, what's you guys' E3 wishlist?



Sidescroller Metroid for 3DS.

I'd be happy with just that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> If  Nintendo releases a Pokemon game that plays like FFX then i might consider buying a WiiU. And thats a giant IF.
> 
> But my God, does nintedo really suck?




You mean Youkai Watch?

( You just describe Youkai watch.  FFX is also a terrible Final Fantasy game)


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2014)

Wtf is a youkai watch?? 

Does it look better than g-shock?

FFX is the best final fantasy ever made son


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2014)

*Mario Kart 8 will likely be the worst-selling game in franchise history, here's why*

the Mario Kart series has long been a sales leader, ranking as the second-best selling game on Nintendo's last three hardware platforms, but even if every current Wii U owner bought the next installment, Mario Kart 8, it would still be the second-worst selling game in franchise history.

That's because there are only 6.17 million Wii U consoles in gamers' homes, and that's fewer than the number of copies that all but one previous Mario Kart game sold. The only way Mario Kart 8 could sell more would be by driving gamers to buy new consoles. And that's certainly one of the things Nintendo hopes will happen.

In a recent financial report, Nintendo cited Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Bros. as the Wii U's "two main drivers" for the fiscal year ending March 31, 2015. The company expects to sell another 3.6 million Wii U consoles by the end of the fiscal year, according to Nintendo's consolidated financial statement, bringing the number of Wii U consoles on the market to 9.77 million. But even that wouldn't make Mario Kart 8 the smash hit Mario Kart DS and Mario Kart Wii became.

Polygon examined the last 22 years of Mario Kart games sales. Based on our research, an average of 20.37 percent of those who purchase Nintendo hardware also purchase Mario Kart games. If Mario Kart's trend continues and Nintendo sells Mario Kart 8 to 20.37 percent of its existing 6.17 million user base, sales of the game would reach 1.26 million. If Nintendo's console predictions are correct, and assuming the average of 20.37 percent remains, Mario Kart 8 sales would reach 1.99 million units by the end of March 2015. Meaning this latest Mario Kart would sell a bit more than a third of the copies that the worst-selling Mario Kart, 2001's Mario Kart: Super Circuit for the Game Boy Advance, sold in its lifetime.

Part of the reason this game's potential sales look so comparatively low is because the franchise as a whole is a massive hit.

Since Super Mario Kart was released for the Super Nintendo Entertainment System in 1992, Nintendo has sold 489.83 million hardware units across seven platforms, including three handhelds (Game Boy Advance, Nintendo DS and Nintendo 3DS) and four consoles (Nintendo 64, GameCube, Wii and Wii U). In that same period, the company sold 99.76 million Mario Kart games. The Mario Kart hardware attach rate, which shows what percentage of people who own a piece of Nintendo hardware also purchased a Mario Kart game, averages 20.37 percent over those 22 years.








More in the link


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2014)

And here I thought it was gonna sell 20+ million copies by end's year


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2014)

Yeah no. 

MK8's gonna sell 500k launch week in Japan.


----------



## Canute87 (May 16, 2014)

It will more than likely do better than double dash.


I mean the wii u will be a distant third to the actual competition but if nintendo is focused on wanting their customers to be satisfied  the console will see some decent sales along with the mario kart.

The key to keep it relevant is online play,  If they keep things like tournaments and all that lovely stuff over the console's inevitable record short lifespan is online play.  Once they have that well that game will see sales with pretty much every wii u.

Worse giving the fact that the support for the console is the worst in nintendo's history so there won't be much to choose from in terms of quality.


----------



## Yagura (May 16, 2014)

MARIO KART 8 CRITICISED FOR LACK OF SKIN COLOR DIVERSITY


> Paste Magazine have published their thorough review of Mario Kart 8. However, during the review the author Casey Malone decides to take some time out to criticise the game’s character roster due to a lack of skin colour diversity. Malone notes that after 30 years there’s still no Mario characters of colour, with the overwhelming majority of characters being white. Here’s what he had to say.
> 
> “The other notable omission is in the cast of characters’ diversity. After 30 years there are still zero Mario characters of color, a problem that Mario Kart 8 highlights by lining up all the characters on a single screen. When it comes to human characters, Mario Kart 8 is overwhelmingly white. Of the 29 drivers, 14 are human (including Toad and Toadette), and every single one of them is white. While it’d be atypical of Nintendo to introduce new characters into a Mario Kart game, it’s also where the deficit is the most obvious, and during play I found myself disappointed that Nintendo’s stable of characters so painfully fails to reflect the diversity of its audience.”


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2014)

Yeah Nintendo. I want a Latina Daisy in the game. You racist!!!


----------



## G (May 16, 2014)

Yagura said:


> MARIO KART 8 CRITICISED FOR LACK OF SKIN COLOR DIVERSITY



hey, yoshi's green, at least.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2014)

> Of the 29 drivers, 14 are human (including Toad and Toadette)



I usually despise stupid social justice retardation but this shit was too funny to get pissed at. These people are so moronic, it's funny.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2014)

The stupid shit getting thrown at Nintendo lately is ridiculous. "Anti-gay", "racist", etc. Maybe white, guilt-ridden westerners should stop projecting their values and feelings onto Japanese people running a Japanese company.  If you'll notice, the only people actually giving a damn aren't even part of the groups these holier-than-thou SJWs are "protecting".


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2014)

Starfox might be getting a reboot by Miyamoto.

And Koizumi might be making a Metroid Title.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2014)

Quit dreaming. Nintendog is so incompetent, all they could program today are Marios


----------



## Canute87 (May 17, 2014)

Miyamoto isn't action oriented to that degree.  How is he going to reboot the franchise.?

Starfox needs hardcore non-stop action.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

Because Miyamoto wants it to happen.

besides he's an overseer of EAD entirely.

Just saying he's going to make the 130 odd devs at EAD work on everything


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2014)

^

I'm expecting more tech demos for the gamepad rather than full games of established franchises. Just keeping my expectations low here.

Finished Sin and Punishment 2 a couple of days ago. Jesus Christ, that fucking game tricks you into thinking it's just another average game with its 1995 voice acting and stupid fucking story and then proceeded to thoroughly destroy my tender virgin ass.

Treasure knows its Rail Shooters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> I'm expecting more tech demos for the gamepad rather than full games of established franchises. Just keeping my expectations low here.
> 
> ...



I loved the game. One of my favorites from last gen. Kicked my ass a lot of time. I almost cried...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2014)

S'pretty awesome. Wouldn't mind if Treasure got back on that after they finish getting the hang of Steam and port most of their games to PC for some easy indie money.


----------



## YoungChief (May 19, 2014)

I love that game (S&P2).

My favorite quotes are 

this particular demo to try first.

Also "Why would enemies hang out in a water tunnel?"

And finally this particular demo to try first.

I mean damn, accept your punishment was the perfect thing for this friend to say, one of the hardest bosses I ever beat


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2014)

Interview with Eiji Aonuma about the story


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

Team NINJA? Oh no


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2014)

Premium box will be available for at least 10,000 yen (exact amount unknown) - Retail release is at least 7,000 yen (exact amount unknown) - Digital release is at least 6,000 yen (exact amount unknown) - Producers: Hisashi Koinuma, Yosuke Hayashi - Supervisor: Eiji Aonuma - Developers: ω-Force / Team NINJA - Link sets off to rescue Princess Zelda - Zelda has been kidnapped by the evil witch Shia - Link, Impa, Shia introduced in the magazine - Some of Shia’s minions shown as well - Shia might be under control of a force of dark magic (not clear) - Locations include Hyrule Field - Will have unexpected playable characters

Read more at 


Producer: Hisashi Koinuma, Yosuke Hayashi
Supervisor: Eiji Aonuma
Developer: ω-Force・Team NINJA

Link sets off to rescue Princess Zelda, who has been kidnapped by the evil witch Shia.

The magazine introduces Link, Impa, Shia, and some of her minions.

Location includes Hyrule Field

Interview with the three people above. Says there's some unexpected playable characters.




Local multi gamepad co-op?


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2014)

Heck, that actually sounds pretty cool.

It will almost certainly be heavily overshadowed and then some by ZeldaU soon though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2014)

Slight correction.

Zelda does NOT get Kidnapped.

The Witch Shia gets body jacked after zelda sends Link to find her


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

*Exclusive: Lost Wii Game, Sadness, To Be Revived as Wii U Exclusive*



> Now, however it is coming back. We can exclusively reveal that independent developers HullBreach Studios — working on HullBreach: Uncloaked for the Wii U eShop — and Cthulhi Games — developing Ex Oblivione for Wii U — are teaming up to collaborate on Sadness as a Wii U exclusive. The project will be discussed and details revealed as 2014 progresses, and it's targeting a 2016 release.



[YOUTUBE]tJ7-LGVbMsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2014)

I'm assuming that Team Ninja is just there for grunt work since Omega Team is doing a bunch of Dinasty crap.

At least I hope so since the Ninja Gaiden studio of Team Ninja is a shell of its former self.  They shouldn't have any kind of input on the direction of the game. Not that the Warrior series isn't braindead to begin with.

That said, the graphics are looking pretty cool. I can see this sense of style that Zelda games never quite had. I'm getting slightly interested now, if not only for the fanservice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

Why Team NINJA tho? They've been sucking sonic dick forever now..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2014)

Because they're owned by Tecmo Koei like Omega Team. And they probably don't have so much food on their plate.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Upcoming games for Japan that are dated for Wii U

MK8 - May 30
One Piece Unlimited World Red - June 12
PAC World - June 25
Kamen Rider - June 26
Monster Hunter Frontier G5 - July 23
Wii Sports Club digital/retail - July 26
Hyrule Warriors - August 14


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

Wii U is STARTING to look interesting, I'll admit.

Thing is, only games on it that I definitely want are DKC and 3D World.

How is Mario Kart 8?  I've not yet played it.  Have no need for Hyrule Warriors as I recently got the new Dynasty Warriors on PS4 and I'm sure they're basically the exact same game.

One Piece Unlimited World Red, that's a Dynasty Warriors clone, right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Wii U is STARTING to look interesting, I'll admit.
> 
> Thing is, only games on it that I definitely want are DKC and 3D World.
> 
> ...



No its a co-op action adventure game developed by Ganbarion( Studio who makes quite a few games for NIntendo,like Pandora's Tower/Wii Fit U)

As for games, The Wii U has about 45 retail exclusives and quite a few indie exclusives/multiplats 

 < this should be updated to 480+ games in a few.  

Quite a few will be landing in 14/15/16 

And Wii U Vc is starting to come into its own now.

This list here is a bit outdated but that should be everything that's retail so far


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors is looking freakin' awesome right now.

I didn't expect it to get me excited =0 Fun stuff.


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> No its a co-op action adventure game developed by Ganbarion( Studio who makes quite a few games for NIntendo,like Pandora's Tower/Wii Fit U)
> 
> As for games, The Wii U has about 45 retail exclusives and quite a few indie exclusives/multiplats
> 
> ...



Fuck the Wii U VC.  Not account based?  Then fuck em, not spending a cent on it.

Thanks for reminding me of the #1 reason why I don't have a Wii U yet.  Much appreciated.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Fuck the Wii U VC.  Not account based?  Then fuck em, not spending a cent on it.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of the #1 reason why I don't have a Wii U yet.  Much appreciated.



Well you'll be glad to know the WiiU's been account based since the wallets were merged. All 3DS and WiiU games are linked to your NNID

However your aacount cant be used on multiple devices at once, so if you want to move your games you have to unlink your NNID and relink it to a new system. 

With the 3DS you just do a system transfer.

Happy gaming


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

That's an improvement, still somewhat stupid.  May be acceptable though.  I'll have to look into it more.

What's involved in unlinking the NNID and linking it on a different system?  If my system breaks down am I fucked?  Or is there a way for me to unlink it without losing everything?


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

Amazing, that does nothing to answer my question.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Enclave said:


> That's an improvement, still somewhat stupid.  May be acceptable though.  I'll have to look into it more.
> 
> What's involved in unlinking the NNID and linking it on a different system?  If my system breaks down am I fucked?  Or is there a way for me to unlink it without losing everything?



People in the following thread are VERY stupid so read carefully. 



They also give you the option to delete your NNID entirely they spell it out pretty obviously what your options are in the settings. ( Unlink NNID, Delete NNID and Reformat the System(which does nothing to your NNID, just wipes the system clear. You can go and redownload stuff off the eshop as your NNID is linked) 




NIntendo needs to upgrade their forums man LOL.


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

Ok.

Now, can you explain this?



and



Why would the Mario Kart bundle cost $50 more?  They're the same system are they not?  Both 32 GB Wii Us, right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Mario kart 8 bundle has extra things in it. But Amazon doesnt sell the Wii U directly so the kart bundle is probably being price gouged by the seller. (There's a Wii Remote in it too iirc) 

If you're gonna buy a Wii U go with the Mario and Luigi bundle, get a Wii Party U copy( comes with its own Wii Remote and a nice little place holder for the gamepad when you lay it flat) for about 40$ ( best price fro an new remote anyway) and get a pro controller or one of Nyko's products. 

You could also get MK8 digitally if you want to take advantage of the two games deal and get both so you get a 10$ voucher you can use on the E-store. 

I recommend getting hori screen protectors for your system

That should run you about the price of a PS4. You'll end up with a Wii U, 2 extra controllers and 3.5 games


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

Amazon does indeed sell that directly, so not being price gouged.

Also, I have no need for more Wiimotes, already have 4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

You may want the Zelda bundle then.

It comes with a digital version of hyrule historia, gamepad design and you get 5$ back automatically for downloading Wind Waker HD. Then you can get mario kart and get other extra games. So you still get 10 or 15$ back. 

The console's very shiny so it attracts lots of fingerpints so I play mine with gloves since I havent gotten a case for it yet (also why I have white pro controllers) 

Keeps out the sweat too so I started playing everything with gloves on XD


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

What is the passbook?  I looked it up on Google but got a bunch of amazon links that seem somewhat nonsensical.  Additionally, how much is Earthbound on the VC?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Passbook? 

Earthbound is 10$ I think.

I'd just get child of light, squids oddysey or Scram kitty instead than earthbound

If you want to redeem your Mario kart 8 thing you go to club.nintendo.com

If you want the money from the DDP program you go to ddp.nintendo.com


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Passbook?
> 
> Earthbound is 10$ I think.
> 
> ...



s'wrong wid' you?


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Passbook?
> 
> Earthbound is 10$ I think.
> 
> ...



You're lucky I repped you for reminding me about Nintendos shit online else you'd be negged now.  You better hope I forget about this transgression before I can give/take rep from you again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> s'wrong wid' you?



Im waiting for Earthbound to pop up on club nintendo like Super Metroid did when they announce mother 3 is being localized ( then Ill buy Mother 3 for 10$)


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

You're going to be waiting pretty much forever for Mother 3 to be localised you know.  Just play the fan translated ROM.

Think about it, they have a fully localised version of Mother available to them and even that they still haven't made available on the virtual console.  Why would they ever release Mother 3 if they won't even give us Mother?  It would require localisation unlike Mother.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Im still waiting for mother to be localised lol


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Im still waiting for mother to be localised lol



It was localised, fully localised.  They just never released it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, Mother was fully localized. But they never released it in the wake of EarthBound being a commercial failure. A developer copy sat inside a musty desk for a while until it was unearthed, I can't remember if it was an employee, ex-employee, etc. who found it. It was then put up on eBay, and someone had a good enough heart to buy it and then ship it out to someone who could get the ROM from it and upload it for everyone to play. Its official localized name is EarthBound Zero. 

What I wouldn't give to have the only localized version of Mother in existence as part of my collection...


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, Mother was fully localized. But they never released it in the wake of EarthBound being a commercial failure. A developer copy sat inside a musty desk for a while until it was unearthed, I can't remember if it was an employee, ex-employee, etc. who found it. It was then put up on eBay, and someone had a good enough heart to buy it and then ship it out to someone who could get the ROM from it and upload it for everyone to play. Its official localized name is EarthBound Zero.
> 
> What I wouldn't give to have the only localized version of Mother in existence as part of my collection...



No, they never released it because the SNES was out and they were trying to focus their efforts on that and didn't think Mother would do well because of that.

Mother was localised before Earthbound existed.

Also, that 1 copy is not the only known official copy.  There's I believe 3 copies with a 4th that's a bit iffy on if it's actually legit or not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Welp I just want the Mother collection remastered fully in 2.5D 1080p. 

Its my favorite series


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2014)

Enclave said:


> No, they never released it because the SNES was out and they were trying to focus their efforts on that and didn't think Mother would do well because of that.
> 
> Mother was localised before Earthbound existed.
> 
> Also, that 1 copy is not the only known official copy.  There's I believe 3 copies with a 4th that's a bit iffy on if it's actually legit or not.



Ahhh, I see. It's still unfortunate they never released it. 

Official copies probably go for crazy amounts of money, and that's assuming the owners actually want to sell them.


----------



## Enclave (May 23, 2014)

Here, this will learn you up good.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOqnD5WyQ5c[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j8NWSrNTJ4[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvyb_oNybOI[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHKnwAihIro[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Enx7nXRHcJw[/youtube]

Also I'm just going to put this link right here:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2014)

Much text 

And here I thought a new game was announced or something


----------



## Enclave (May 23, 2014)

Ignorance of Mother was abound, I was honour bound to rectify it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2014)

Sorry. Didn't mean to bum you out.


----------



## YoungChief (May 23, 2014)

You know, I really hope there's a sequel, or a spiritual successor to Muramasa the Demon Blade, I thoroughly enjoyed that game. The music, the artstyle, the combat, everything, I don't know if it sold all that well on Wii or on Vita though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2014)

There's plenty of new DLC for it, although it's Vita exclusive.

And it sold much more in the Vita than it ever did on the Wii.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2014)

^ I just checked Vgchartz.^

Says it sold 160k on Vita and 580k on Wii


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2014)

But then again you must consider the ratio of vita's to wii's.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2014)

There are more sega saturns then there are vita's


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 24, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Ignorance of Mother was abound, I was honour bound to rectify it.



Here's an unboxing for the mario kart 8 bundle

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMtWfulXRSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2014)

I've long since decided the Mario Kart bundle was a rip off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 24, 2014)

Alright, glad you made your mind up :>


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> You know, I really hope there's a sequel, or a spiritual successor to Muramasa the Demon Blade, I thoroughly enjoyed that game. The music, the artstyle, the combat, everything, I don't know if it sold all that well on Wii or on Vita though


The ending 
well one of them

made it sound like the boy travels to the wild west.
dont expect a sequel though

and one of my favorite games too......momohime so moe, music so good, visuals so good, fun arcadey gameplay
that japanese language with english subs

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

perfect game


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Here's an unboxing for the mario kart 8 bundle
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMtWfulXRSQ[/YOUTUBE]




I actually pre-ordered one despite having my 8GB model from launch. The only thing I'm worried about is how to transfer my Nintendo ID to the new console come this Friday. As I stated before I already spoke to a rep and they said I needed to call them and provide them with my list of games and software in order for them to transfer them over, but I hope it's not too time intensive.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2014)

Soooo im thinking of buying an Xbone because i rarely have anything to play on my ps4 right now.

I also want to help boost Xbone sales figures so they could catch up to teh PS4. 

Can you recommend me some good Xbone games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2014)

Killer Instinct.. THAT. IS. ALL.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Soooo im thinking of buying an Xbone because i rarely have anything to play on my ps4 right now.



Play Crunchy roll and Netflix to your hearts content. That's what I'm doing. Other than resogun, I haven't come across a PS+ game that I've enjoyed for the PS4 (PS3 on the other hand). As for games, I only bought NBA 2K14 and Need for Speed since they're the only two games that I knew I would have enjoyed. Can't say the same for any other games until I see what Drive Club will offer. 



> I also want to help boost Xbone sales figures so they could catch up to teh PS4.
> 
> Can you recommend me some good Xbone games?



errhhh.....ummmh...Titan Fall?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 25, 2014)

Why are you asking about Xbox games in the Wii U thread LOL.

Pants Vs Zombies is fuuuuuun. Also Dead rising 3 is good


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I've long since decided the Mario Kart bundle was a rip off.



How is it a rip off? Deluxe WiiU + gamepad, Mario Kart wheel accessory, Wiimote Plus, and Mario Kart 8 + another free game (Windwaker HD, Pikmin 3, NSMBU or Wii Party U) when you register MK8 on Club Nintendo, all for $330.


----------



## YoungChief (May 25, 2014)

It isn't a ripoff really, unless you somehow have all of those free games

I've seen tons of people say 330 is too high though, they didn't bother to give a reason, just said shit like make it 199 and I'll consider it


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2014)

It's a rip off in that I don't feel it's worth the extra $50.  At least if you already own 2 or more Wiimotes.

Oh and TerminaTHOR?  You have a PS4 and have few games to play on it and your solution is to get an Xbone?  The system with an almost identical library?

If you want to bolster your current games library get a Wii U to compliment your PS4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 25, 2014)

This is pretty much the reason everyone's complaining about shit



Now lets take out all the multiplats

Flower - Available on PS3 and Vita.

Fez - Available on 360, PC, Linux, Mac, PS3, and Vita

TowerFall Ascension - Available on PC and Ouya

Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn - Available on PC and PS3

Transistor - Available on PC

Sound Shapes - Available on PS3 and Vita

Trine 2 - Available on PC, Mac, Linux, PS3, 360, and Wii U

MLB 14: The Show - Available on PS3 and Vita

Sportsfriends - Available on PC, Mac, Linux, and PS3

The Pinball Arcade - Available on PC, Mac, iOS, Android, PS3, Vita, 360, Ouya, and Kindle Fire

Star Wars Pinball - Available on every platform I mention with The Pinball Arcade game.

Injustice: Gods Among Us - Available on PS3, 360, Vita, Wii U, PC, Android, and iOS

Don't Starve - Available on PC, Mac, and Linux

Outlast and Outlast: Whistleblower - Available on PC

Sparkle 2 - Available on PC, iOS, and Android

Stick It to the Man! - Available on PC, PS3, Vita, and Wii U

DC Universe Online - Available on PC and PS3

Dead Nation - Available on PS3 and Vita

Awesomenauts - Available on PS3, 360, PC, Mac and Linux

Titan Attacks! - Available on PS3 and Vita

Escape Plan - Available on Vita

Doki-Doki Universe - Available on PS3 and Vita

Flow - Available on PS3, PSP, Vita, and PC (Adobe Flash)

Mercenary Kings - Available on PC and Mac

Octodad: Dadliest Catch - Available on PC, Mac and Linux.

Get rid of all the games I mention on the list of PS4 games and the list would be short as hell.


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2014)

St NightRazr, if you take away multiplats from the Xbone side you get pretty close to the same size list as the PS4.

Do you actually disagree with what I said though?  Put your Sony hate boner away for the moment and look at it objectively.  Somebody has a PS4, they feel they don't have enough games to play at the moment.  Their solution is to buy an Xbone, a system with a largely identical library.  Does that make sense to you?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 25, 2014)

^ Just making the list fair 

( Also it forgot about ryse and a few other titles.)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 25, 2014)

Wii U's problem in a nutshell      

    A relaunch would be too expensive with no guaranteed results.
    Renaming it would just cause more consumer confusion.
    Adding expensive things to it wouldn't help.
    Removing the gamepad wouldn't help.

So... they're effed?


----------



## Canute87 (May 25, 2014)

Interestingly enough they didn't mention price drop


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 25, 2014)

Or Games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2014)

If those rumours about this E3 being more 3DS focused, the WiiU truly is fucked. Zelda U or not.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 25, 2014)

They just have to convince people that the gamepad is worth it by making good stuff for it and the Wii U in general. They aren't getting a lot of third party support so they'll have to make up for that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 25, 2014)

Having 45 exclusives is a nice start but they need more^

( not counting games shared with PC or 3DS)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 25, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If those rumours about this E3 being more 3DS focused, the WiiU truly is fucked. Zelda U or not.



Yeah no, that aint happening.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Play Crunchy roll and Netflix to your hearts content. That's what I'm doing. Other than resogun, I haven't come across a PS+ game that I've enjoyed for the PS4 (PS3 on the other hand). As for games, I only bought NBA 2K14 and Need for Speed since they're the only two games that I knew I would have enjoyed. Can't say the same for any other games until I see what Drive Club will offer.
> 
> 
> 
> errhhh.....ummmh...Titan Fall?





St NightRazr said:


> Why are you asking about Xbox games in the Wii U thread LOL.
> 
> Pants Vs Zombies is fuuuuuun. Also Dead rising 3 is good




I dont have internet at my house since i literally live on top of a mountain since our company is some big contracting and agency thing. Satellite internet is a bitch also and theres no signal inside my room so... 

I only play nba2k14 now since i finished all single player games i have. Injustice is boring too against the cpu and none of my other workmates here know how to play 

@Razor the Xbone thread is dead so i decided to post here instead.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 26, 2014)

lmao I dont think an xbox will help then

Not till 2016 XD


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2014)

Too bad. Guess i'll just use my ps3. I just started playing FFX hd last week. I hope they release the ps4 diablo 3 ultimate set sooner. August feels so far away.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 26, 2014)

Yeeeeep XD 

Busy waiting for X to give me that booty

Till then Ill be playing Pew Pew Scram Kitty and Sin and Punishment


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2uxa_OOzA0[/youtube]

Trying to see how it would look like on Wii U level settings


----------



## Monna (May 27, 2014)

So when are we getting an Excite Truck U?


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2014)

I wish Sega would make a new Enduro Racer.  That's my favourite retro dirt bike racer.  Infinitely better than Excite Bike.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

We're getting the 90's arcade racer and this other game that's like Road Rash ( Called Road Redemption, the game where you fight on vehicles)

That included with FAST RACING NEO which is like Wipeout, the Wii U has quite a dearth of racing games on it.

I really love the indie revolution  going on with the Wii U and PS4.

We're getting games like this 



and this

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k8zYmeXFkQ[/youtube]

Even got us a RTS on Wii U :>


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

Hot damn nintendo is beasting


----------



## SionBarsod (May 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> We're getting the 90's arcade racer and this other game that's like Road Rash ( Called Road Redemption, the game where you fight on vehicles)
> 
> That included with FAST RACING NEO which is like Wipeout, the Wii U has quite a dearth of racing games on it.
> 
> ...



I remember seeing this. It looks nice. I also remember people giving it shit because of the rabbit character calling the game furbait. Are animal characters really that bad?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Then again it was /v/. They think that the reason nobody does mascot games with animal characters anymore is because suddenly everyone knows about the furry fandom and that ruined it. Not the mass release of Platformers out the ass and the fact that humans became easier to make in games




Anyway, Naganuma is doing music for it? I expect it to be good! Loved the songs he did for JSR/JSRF and Sonic Rush.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

the funny thing is that xenoblade styled fighitng game rpg kickstarter's characters are all "fursona's


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> I remember seeing this. It looks nice. I also remember people giving it shit because of the rabbit character calling the game furbait.



...Tell me you're joking.



SionBarsod said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Then again it was /v/. They think that the reason nobody does mascot games with animal characters anymore is because suddenly everyone knows about the furry fandom and that ruined it. Not the mass release of Platformers out the ass and the fact that humans became easier to make in games



... Please, for the love of God. You don't even have to be honest... I just... I just need to see the words typed out.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> ...Tell me you're joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Please, for the love of God. You don't even have to be honest... I just... I just need to see the words typed out.



Sadly I didn't save any of the posts from those threads. But yeah it seems to be "Furries ruin everything!" when it comes to mascot platformers. Hell some even call games like Bloody Roar "furshit the game" and the same for Okami while going on to say "I would play the game if the characters were human"


----------



## Enclave (May 28, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Sadly I didn't save any of the posts from those threads. But yeah it seems to be "Furries ruin everything!" when it comes to mascot platformers. Hell some even call games like Bloody Roar "furshit the game" and the same for Okami while going on to say "I would play the game if the characters were human"



How the fuck is Bloody Roar a furry game?!


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Sadly I didn't save any of the posts from those threads. But yeah it seems to be "Furries ruin everything!" when it comes to mascot platformers. Hell some even call games like Bloody Roar "furshit the game" and the same for Okami while going on to say "I would play the game if the characters were human"



You've hurt me, Sion. I could've gone the rest of my gaming life without knowing this. 



Enclave said:


> How the fuck is Bloody Roar a furry game?!



What, you mean the sight of dudes turning into hideous animal hybrids and then proceeding to beat each other into a bloody puddle of nothingness doesn't awaken to sexual deviant in y-- I CAN'T EVEN FINISH THIS POST! WHAT THE FUCK?!? This revelation is *far* too stupid to deal with.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Sadly I didn't save any of the posts from those threads. But yeah it seems to be "Furries ruin everything!" when it comes to mascot platformers. Hell some even call games like Bloody Roar "furshit the game" and the same for Okami while going on to say "I would play the game if the characters were human"



I have literally read nothing but praise for Okami in /v/ and never read anything resembling the word furry in any of its threads. If anything /v/ overrates the quality of that game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

Bloody Roar.. Oh the memories


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2014)

Who's hating on Bloody fucking Roar?? 

Do you want me to go Bakuryu all over his ass!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AkgJZGspCM[/youtube]

HOLY  SHIT


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2014)

That commercial is awesome =0


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys, awesome DLC for Mario Kart 8! You can now get a free, cool, new hip MERCEDES BENZ to drive in the game...



...if you actually buy a new Mercedes Benz! Finally Nintendo gave me proper motivation to buy an actual fucking car because I get a virtual version of it as well! They're passing the savings on to ME!


----------



## Kaitou (May 29, 2014)

Where does it say you have to buy it? 

Then that shit it's not free at all, if anything is the most expensive DLC ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2014)

I bet your already have 3D World so Lost World and NSMBWU should be dropped from the list as well..

I'd recommend W101, but it might not be your thing.. I hear good things about Pikmin and MH tho..


Amazon are yet to ship my copy, my butt is HURT!


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2014)

So I just looked on the WiiU Shop and got shivers when I saw Zelda The Minnish Cap coming soon. 
Actual shivers. 
Yeah, gay, but I don't care.

Waited so long for this.


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2014)

@Khris: Yeah, though I've heard great things about NSMBWU too =0


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2014)

I personally hate it.. The screen freezing when someone else dies and the constant use of other players as platforms are two major inconveniences that almost breaks the game for me.


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2014)

Khris said:


> I personally hate it.. The screen freezing when someone else dies and the constant use of other players as platforms are two major inconveniences that almost breaks the game for me.



I'm mostly interested in the single player mode anyway.

But why do you say Sonic Lost Worlds is out exactly?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2014)

Reserved for a Sanic game outrage... I just gotta run a few errands first..


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2014)

Khris said:


> Reserved for a Sanic game outrage... I just gotta run a few errands first..



Oh boy, I better get ready.


----------



## Kaitou (May 29, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2014)

Well MH3U is fucking beast, but you can get it cheap of the EShop, Same thing with The Wonderful 101 So you should DEFINITELY Buy them

Pikmin 3 is the most expensive so that would net you a lot of Digital Deluxe Promo points.

I guess sonic. But you might want more content with the special edition dlc


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2014)

Why not just offer some sort of wireless version of a gamecube-like controller that's compatible with the WiiU?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 29, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Why not just offer some sort of wireless version of a gamecube-like controller that's compatible with the WiiU?



Competitive players. Wireless controllers are bad for serious tournaments. (That's probably why it exists. lol)


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Why not just offer some sort of wireless version of a gamecube-like controller that's compatible with the WiiU?



Because this makes us able to use our own Gamecube controllers.

I'm attached to my GC controller. I bought a new one like two months ago.

That and input lag on wireless controllers.

I'm still going to buy several out of those new and custom controllers too though<3333


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2014)

GUYS.

YOU NEED TO TRY PIKMIN 3

THEY JUST UPDATED THE GAME AND MADE IT EVEN MORE AWESOME

RTS GAMES ON WII U ARE SO GOOD





This is how I played before and it was awesome. Now its even better 



The local multiplayer version is so much god damn fun. I wonder if nintendo will ever get an online version working.


----------



## Kaitou (May 29, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Competitive players. Wireless controllers are bad for serious tournaments. (That's probably why it exists. lol)



This.

I might buy this one as well.

I also hope we can use that adapter with PC as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aZb9ntcLks0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2014)

ZombiU for ?5.



get it and never look back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2014)

Good move by Nintendo.. At least you know they're going all out with Smash Bros.



Scizor said:


> Oh boy, I better get ready.



Well, I'm sure you heard that LW is a rip off from Mario Galaxy, but I don't mind developers ripping off other good games.. You just gotta do it right.. LW suffers from a blatant identity crises, so depending on your tastes you'll probably enjoy only 45-55% of the stages.. It's a very taste dependent game.. Also, there're many level design choices that just plain sucks.. I like the sprint trigger tho, it adds a new dynamic, it's just a shame that a lot of the levels don't utilize it the way it should be.. Boss battles are piss easy tho, which is weird since some stages are downright challenging, which disrupts the flow of the whole game. The game is average, nowhere as near as crap people make it out to be, but if you played a much superior game; it'll feel like a massive downgrade.. I just think W101 is a better overall experience, personally. And I hear Pikmin 3 doesn't suffer from as much hiccups as both LW and W101 do.. Which the latter actually does btw.. But I accept it for what it is, and that's a very high paced fun action game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 30, 2014)

Mario Kart and Pikmin 3 for me today!


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2014)

Gonna pick me up MK 8 today or tomorrow. Probably today since I'm gonna be out anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out why Gamestop didn't give me my download code for Mario Kart 8 yet.


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> Well, I'm sure you heard that LW is a rip off from Mario Galaxy, but I don't mind developers ripping off other good games.. You just gotta do it right.. LW suffers from a blatant identity crises, so depending on your tastes you'll probably enjoy only 45-55% of the stages.. It's a very taste dependent game.. Also, there're many level design choices that just plain sucks.. I like the sprint trigger tho, it adds a new dynamic, it's just a shame that a lot of the levels don't utilize it the way it should be.. Boss battles are piss easy tho, which is weird since some stages are downright challenging, which disrupts the flow of the whole game. The game is average, nowhere as near as crap people make it out to be, but if you played a much superior game; it'll feel like a massive downgrade.. I just think W101 is a better overall experience, personally. And I hear Pikmin 3 doesn't suffer from as much hiccups as both LW and W101 do.. Which the latter actually does btw.. But I accept it for what it is, and that's a very high paced fun action game.



Thanks for the info!

And I got MK8 this morning  I've yet to play it tho.
Also, I'm either getting Pikmin 3 or New Super Mario Bros. U as the bonus game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2014)

Noob question incoming.. So how do I register to get a free game?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 30, 2014)

club nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2014)

Out with the old



And in with the new


*Spoiler*: __ 










Waiting for the system update to finish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2014)

So jelly.. I'll probably either get it tomorrow or the fay after.. (the game, not the system)

Also..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> So jelly.. I'll probably either get it tomorrow or the fay after.. (the game, not the system)
> 
> Also..






*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wanted to use that gif lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2014)

Currently have 520 Club Nintendo points before registering my new Deluxe WiiU system which is more than enough to get Mario Kart 64. 

I'm just at a loss at which of the 4 games I should download

SMBU- Already have
Pikmin3- Never played any games for this series
WiiU Party-Is this party game any decent? 
Zelda: Legend of Windwaker- Hmmmh...haven't played a Zelda game in ages. Never got around to playing Windwaker when it originally came out


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2014)

Got me MK 8. 

Probably won't be able to play it until Sunday though. I'm gonna be busy all day tomorrow.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2014)

Da Fuq!!!

They told me it would take 1-7 days for the data transfer to occur. And until then I can't really save anything on th system or it will be linked to another NNID account. There goes saving any progress on MK8


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2014)

That sucks Kira


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 30, 2014)

Buying digital games suck dick on the wii u. the reason I will never buy games from eshop.

Wtf were nintendo thinking?


But oh well, just got MK8 from amazon, hype.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> That sucks Kira



Asked to speak to the Supervisor...raged against him and told me it would be done within 1-2 business days. 

Checked my e-mail 20 mins later and it was already done


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2014)

While I managed to successfully link to my NNID and redownload most of my Wii software, I was unable to connect to the Wii*U* e-shop. I'll try again later...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2014)

Dokiz1 said:


> Buying digital games suck dick on the wii u. the reason I will never buy games from eshop.
> 
> Wtf were nintendo thinking?
> 
> ...



Your loss. Lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2014)

Uploading my first MK8 video via Youtube right now. Not really worth watching but I wanted to test it out.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2014)

How long is it? 1 min or full length?

Did you get a deluxe wii U?>\


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> How long is it? 1 min or full length?




It's 30 seconds. 




> Did you get a deluxe wii U?>\



Yeah, I want to access E-shop so I can register it and get my free game download, but I'm getting error messages.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2014)

Mount Warior track is awesome


----------



## YoungChief (May 30, 2014)

Everytime I'm in first place online I get rekt right before the end, feels bad man

Overall though, my experience has been a fucking blast, they really did a great job with this game (MK8)


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2014)

The music in this game is just amazing. Yet to dislike any track.


----------



## Kaitou (May 31, 2014)

Get Zelda Kira.

And I should be getting Mario Kart 8 soon enough, alongside my Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2014)

After looking at the receipt I think the cashier at Gamestop might've accidentally sold me a physical copy of MK8 instead of a digital copy.  I have the receipt, but I'm 4,000 miles away from the Gamestop where I made the purchase. Suggestions, fellows?


----------



## Canute87 (May 31, 2014)

Road Trip


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2014)

I saw this Wii U bundle at the local game store and it has the black Zelda Wind Waker HD edition with a customized gamepad and a free Wind Waker game. Is that a hard copy or is it a voucher to download the digital copy??


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2014)

Digital copy that gets you 5$ back and a copy of the Hyrule historia book on your Wii U


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2014)

Well I'm probably just gonna call them and get it sorted out. I have the receipt, as well as confirmation on my PowerUp Rewards account that I bought and reserved Mario Kart 8. Since I obviously cannot pick it up, hopefully they'll just email me a digital download code.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2014)

Wii U's are flying off shelves in japan. as is mario kart 8 worldwide it seems


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2014)

Its useless then i dont have net in my room


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2014)

Oh yeah^ ( Shit is annoying) 

Btw dont you have to do a day 1 update for a lot of shit?

Kinda screws up your shit doesnt it?

gaddamit how many times have I said shit lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2014)

Called Nintendo this morning about my issues with the getting on WiiU e-shop. It was an issue on their back end and they fixed it for me, however, I still was unable to register my new Deluxe WiiU console+Mario Kart8. Even though my NNID is connected to my new console, Club Nintendo still has my old WiiU in the system. On hold with customer service ATM. lol, they asked if my physical copy of MK8 had a red leaflet with a pin #, but the game bundled with the console doesn't have one, which means I have to register the new console in order to get in on the MK8 promotion... *sigh*

I was told the issue would be escalated and I would get a call within the next hour or two. In the mean time, I used my current Club Nintendo points to purchase Mario Kart 64. 



Kaitou said:


> Get Zelda Kira.
> 
> And I should be getting Mario Kart 8 soon enough, alongside my Wii U.



Well see, lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2014)

Pikmin 3 ^ Especially for local multi


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2014)

Whats the point of buying mario kart 8 when we are getting 9 next year?


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Whats the point of buying mario kart 8 when we are getting 9 next year?



Fun, hype, laughs etc.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2014)

^ not good enough


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2014)

Why would mario kart 9 come out next year? 

We aint getting a new console till the Wii U successor is out with the new handheld

Anyway, I've been listening to Hirokyuki Sawano on spotify again, god damn is his music so fitting for X.

His stuff on NHK Works, Blue Exorcist and Tayou no Uta are just perfect for X


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2014)

Club Nintendo down for maintenance. FUCK!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Club Nintendo down for maintenance. FUCK!



Yeah, it's been showing the "down for maintenance" sign off and on all day today. I was finally able to get through for a few minutes to redeem my stuff.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 31, 2014)

Mk8 is amazing. The shop wasn't working for me last night as well. Gonna get Zelda and Pikmin 3 too. :[]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2014)

After a long drought of WiiU purchases (NSMBU, Zombi U, Nintendo Land @launch + Sonic Advanced Racing a few months later) Mario Kart 8 and Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD are welcomed additions.


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> ^ not good enough



Then what would be enough?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Why would mario kart 9 come out next year?
> 
> We aint getting a new console till the Wii U successor is out with the new handheld
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6q2imi-WI8&index=2&list=PL187497E38C98B98B[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N_TO85PKrE[/YOUTUBE]

Ao no exorcist probably has my favorite tunes inan anime from him as they showcase his overall range a hellva lot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2014)

Hirokyuki Sawano made much better music than his Blue Exorcist work. The guy should work beyond anime and branch to movies and TV shows and shit.

He's working on that Monolith Soft Mecha thing? That's pretty awesome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2014)

^ I dont really like most of his stuff for AOT or KLK( hence my pointing out blue exorcist since he did the whole OST and there's a whole lot of his range shown there, he can make some weird ass funky tunes that are great) 

Personally my favorite ost of his are from Zombie Loan


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2014)

I was finally able to get my free Pikmin 3. Holy shit it took two days before i could actually access Club Nintendo.


----------



## Milliardo (May 31, 2014)

pretty much same for me. i firgured with a lot of people redeeming the free game they would have troubles.

i got pikmin 3 as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Then what would be enough?



Mario goes to Syria


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2014)

I played MK8 all night with my best friends just now and it was AWESOME. It was so much fun.

I missed out on pretty much all previous Mario Kart titles, so this was my first real MK experience and I gotta say that it's incredibly fun and that it is time well spent. I'm glad I ignored my baseless anti-MK bias and just bought MK8: it's an amazing game (and I haven't even tried playing online yet, which I expect to be where I'll spend most of my time racing).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Jun 2, 2014)

Would be dope if that Gamecube adapter is made to work on PC too.  

Dolphin Ahoy!

And I'm glad they got the Classic Controller Pro to work with PC as well. I really love the design for it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGg3QzH4aiY[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpxDuNFBVj8[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl4GyMzi2SM[/youtube] 

My favorite 

Nintendo should totally do a Yakuza x Mario Mafia game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 2, 2014)

Wondering how many of those sales are recent console buyers.

Any way great sales.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zaY7XPc0VQA[/YOUTUBE]

Honestly I'm Neutral on this. I mean if Megaman can have a spin off series that doesn't play like the previous games with Battle Network and Star Force then why can't Sonic do the same with Boom.

Amy's voice though. Man the same chick voices Makoto Nanaya from Blazblue. Just have her do that voice instead of the Minnie Mouse thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2014)

> The early response to Mario Kart 8 demonstrates that the best days for Wii U are still ahead. This year’s E3 is just days away, and it will be all about the future games for Nintendo platforms. This milestone is a great place to start!



Reggie Fils-Aime


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, Stephen, stop trying to justify the design changes. No matter what you say, people either are gonna be satisfied with them or they aren't.

I'm more interested in hearing about the gameplay and worlds. It's a good thing they had a video showing off some of the features as he was talking. So far the game looks decent. I'm loving Sanic's combat animations. The tethers on the other hand I'm not all that keen on since it seems like it could disrupt the flow of the combat. They look fine for exploration or traversing though.

Hope Red Button releases more info come E3. I'm actually kinda interested in the game now. 
---------------------------

I've kinda gotten use to the voice, but it still fits her the least out of all her VAs. They decided to go more the damsel in distress route when Amy's anything but. She carries around a giant hammer for pete's sake. How did that not translate?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 2, 2014)

3DS version.

[YOUTUBE]DUJOMEBf52o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2014)

It's my headcannon that this recent Luigi meme will be what's responsible for any future sales MK8 generates, no matter how implausible that is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2014)

@SonicBoom vid

stages look empty  

Also, why is this blue fuck using taijutsu? 


Amazing


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2014)

The Luigi death stare is amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2014)

New WiiU Update is out



> Version 5.0.0 U, available via an Internet connection, includes the following improvements:
> New Features:
> 
> A Quick Start Menu is now displayed when users press the GamePad POWER Button or HOME Button to power on the Wii U
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2014)

While nothing major, the latest update brings an interesting feature or two to the table. A little over 40% finished installing for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2014)

Turn on time slashed to almost fucking half..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2014)

Kind of wary on the automatic install when the WiiU is powered down. The power tends to be fickle during storm season and I wouldn't want my system to unknowingly brick.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 2, 2014)

I really can't wait for my Wii U to arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2014)

Guys im buying a Wii U for my mom and sis when i go vacation a few weeks from now, i want to know if i need to update the firmware before i can use the console?? Or does it work like the Ps3/Ps4 wherein some newer games include a firmware update that you can install??


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2014)

Some firmware's on the console already. You should update it though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  
Nintendo delays a title and we're "doomed". Sony delays about 5 and they're "fine". I guess Sony Doomed articles are delayed too?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 3, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA
> Nintendo delays a title and we're "doomed". Sony delays about 5 and they're "fine". I guess Sony Doomed articles are delayed too?




I just imagine them greeting each other at work with the word Doomed

"Hey Bob, nice day to be doomed isn't it?"
"Yeah it's great! It's always nice to wake up and be Doomed"

Also Fox News never fails 

[YOUTUBE]0aylDlZ-eyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Some firmware's on the console already. You should update it though.



Can i update the firmware via flashdrive like what i always do with the ps3??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA
> Nintendo delays a title and we're "doomed". Sony delays about 5 and they're "fine". I guess Sony Doomed articles are delayed too?



doesnt it only mean more to nintendo because they don't have anyone's support but themselves?  If Mario kart 8 for example came out next year, that would be a big deal. same with smash...and...that's it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2014)

Zelda comes out before the fiscal year is over sooooooo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Can i update the firmware via flashdrive like what i always do with the ps3??



.... Uh what? I dont know what you mean, just connect to the internet, and download the updates and install them. 

Anyway you shouldnt use a USB flash drive with the Wii U . Use an HDD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh. I've never done that. So I dont know if its a feature.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 4, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA
> Nintendo delays a title and we're "doomed". Sony delays about 5 and they're "fine". I guess Sony Doomed articles are delayed too?



Yeah that's because Sony has the 100% third party support to cover their asses when they don't have games to show,  Nintendo on the other hand..........


So it is important for them to keep the momentum,  MK8 is doing fine  let's hope smash puts it out even further but Bayonetta in between and release something big again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2014)

can't wait for bayo 2 personally


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah that's because Sony has the 100% third party support to cover their asses when they don't have games to show,  Nintendo on the other hand..........
> 
> 
> So it is important for them to keep the momentum,  MK8 is doing fine  let's hope smash puts it out even further but Bayonetta in between and release something big again.



One piece , wii sports club, kamen rider, pacman, dragon quest all in one and hyrule warriors are coming out in the interim with digital nintendo titles like pushmo and indies to fill that gap


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2014)

But one has to wonder if those generally have significant enough hype behind them to combat the other third party titles bare-backing Sony and MS.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *One piece , wii sports club, kamen rider, pacman,* dragon quest all in one and hyrule warriors are coming out in the interim with digital nintendo titles like pushmo and indies to fill that gap



 **


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2014)

Hahah I left games out and just put the stuff I know would annoy you lol



This dude yo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 5, 2014)

Looking to add some NNID's


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally got my Wii U.

Setting it up; If you're adding me, add my Japanese NNID.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

> The folks over at Nintendo-Online recently examined the amount of employees working at Monolith Soft between 2007 and 2014. Below, you can get an estimated look at how the staff count changed over the years based on the studio’s website. – Nintendo bought Monolith Soft in 2007. After that the studio headcount sank from 111 in 2007 to 75 in 2011. – In the following years the headcount increased steadily. – In 2013 there were 108 employees working at Monolith Soft; in 2014 that number rose to 123. – Concludingly, 15 new people were employed by Monolith Soft within the last year.



Read more at


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2014)

This is good news. I am really hyped for X.

But damn, this update is taking forever.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah thanks for the info.

I gotta love Nintendo for letting us use American/International cards on their systems to buy points. Its more cheaper than buying points from websites too. 

Something Sony has to do with their Japanese PSN and viceversa.

I didn't know this before so I wasted 15 dollars buying cards but that's chump money so it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

but seriously whats your nnid?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> but seriously whats your nnid?



KaitouVG.

Again, it's my Japanese one. Mario Kart 8 is almost done downloading.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Alright I sent you the request


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2014)

Okay so I was playing Brain Age on the Wii U and all I can say is that I can't wait for other DS titles to get added. 

But as expected, Download Play doesn't work.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2014)

So did anyone else get a Reggie mii visit?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2014)

BAYONETTA 1 & 2 Bundled for WiiU
StarFox WiiU
Mario Maker 
Hyrule Warriors U.S. Release Date

Not bad....not bad at all


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 10, 2014)

I suggest changing the title to: "Metroid's dead, DEAL WITH IT :batista:"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Metroid is only dead when Iwata says it's dead. bama


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> I suggest changing the title to: "Metroid's dead, DEAL WITH IT :batista:"



What a silly thing to say! 

Nintendo franchises never die. They just take naps.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Dirt naps.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn if you check this side of the forum. We have a lot of WiiU games threads lol.. The future looks good for the console.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

It's only taken them 2 years, but hey, the variety is coming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> It's only taken them 2 years, but hey, the variety is coming.



and like almost zero third party support. "EA" Suck it


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah. 

I think its far FAR too late to even dream of Wii U catching up with MS and Sony, but at least now it can feel worthwhile to me. All that really matters in the end.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 11, 2014)

Gamecube 2.0 here we come.

But hey if Star Fox of all things can come back then so can Metroid.

And maybe F-Zero


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> And maybe F-Zero



Let's not get crazy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Reggie says Nintendo isn't ditching the Wii U GamePad*

"For us, that is not part of our vision. We believe that the GamePad is an integral part of Wii U. During this week, we're going to be showcasing other ways for utilizing the GamePad, and this has been a priority for Mr. Miyamoto. He, himself, has dedicated a lot of his personal energy to showing what can be done with the GamePad to really bring it to life. We're committed to it. We believe that it is a key innovation that, otherwise, all you're doing is making prettier pictures and using faster processors, and not bringing a lot of uniqueness in terms of gameplay."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

I've no qualms with more Gamepad utilization. 

If any complaint could be made against their e3 showing, its that they didn't have enough games to show off what it can do.... not counting that preschool Skylander knock-off bull.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Reggie says Nintendo isn't ditching the Wii U GamePad*
> 
> "For us, that is not part of our vision. We believe that the GamePad is an integral part of Wii U. During this week, we're going to be showcasing other ways for utilizing the GamePad, and this has been a priority for Mr. Miyamoto. He, himself, has dedicated a lot of his personal energy to showing what can be done with the GamePad to really bring it to life. We're committed to it. *We believe that it is a key innovation that, otherwise, all you're doing is making prettier pictures and using faster processors, and not bringing a lot of uniqueness in terms of gameplay.*"



Reggie going hard. 

Now let's see if he can back it up with more games that utilize the gamepad's unique features. Miyamoto's projects, Amiibo, Star Fox U, Kirby Rainbow Curse and Mario Maker are good starts. But I need more to feel like the gamepad wouldn't have just been better as an optional controller.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2014)

Furious George said:


> What a silly thing to say!
> 
> Nintendo franchises never die. They just take naps.


They'll wake her, when they need her. 

Some naps taking maybe close to 20 years. 


SionBarsod said:


> Gamecube 2.0 here we come.
> 
> But hey if Star Fox of all things can come back then so can Metroid.
> 
> And maybe F-Zero


Gamecube was fucking great and my library for it was huge so bring it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

*ZombiU $9.99 at Best Buy*

E3 COUNTDOWN

get it now!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Meh, the game isn't even worth that much.  I'll pass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Meh, the game isn't even worth that much.  I'll pass.



 I disagree...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Who said you're allowed to disagree?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2014)

As expected, Nintendo's reveals were all cartoon games. 


Yoshi's wooly world? The fuck lol


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> As expected, Nintendo's reveals were all cartoon games.
> 
> 
> Yoshi's wooly world? The fuck lol



The blood and gore is not the nintendo way.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> As expected, Nintendo's reveals were all cartoon games.
> 
> 
> Yoshi's wooly world? The fuck lol



Yoshi's Wooly World looks awesome.  Who cares if it's not "mature".  "Mature" games are overrated.  Just give me games that are fun, their level of "maturity" is irrelevant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> As expected, Nintendo's reveals were all cartoon games.
> 
> 
> *Yoshi's wooly world? The fuck lo*l



You don't have a soul.............................................


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Yoshi's Wooly World looks awesome.  Who cares if it's not "mature".  "Mature" games are overrated.  Just give me games that are fun, their level of "maturity" is irrelevant.



I'd take your post more seriously if the reactions of grown men in this forum about Yoshi's Wooly World was that it was "cute". 

That's it. Post after post saying that it was cute.

Fun might be fun but Christ, those games are literally for kids. There's a reason why it was impossible to lose in Kirby's Epic Yarn.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2014)

Who cares that it was impossible to lose in Epic Yarn?  Was the game fun?  If the answer to that is yes?  Then it did its job.

Who cares if a game is cute?  Honestly, you come off as one of those idiot 13 year olds who hates on a game just because he thinks it's for kids.  I remember when my cousins went through that phase.  They refused to play Kingdom Hearts because it was a kiddie game.

Games can be fine for kids to play while still being enjoyable for an adult.  The fact that you seem to think that's not the case?  Kinda makes me feel sorry for you.  I may not be buying that Yoshi game myself as while it looks cool it's just not for me, but I'm not going to dismiss it just because it's a cute game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2014)

Man, games are some serious fucking business for you, huh?

Kirby's Epic Yarn was easy as shit, impossible to lose, thus boring down the line and obviously more geared towards kids. I'm not hating on the game because SO CUTE, YOU GUYS, I'm talking about the reasons why it shouldn't be fun for anyone that played games for more than 10 years because it's basic as all hell.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2014)

No, not serious business to me.  However I'm going to call out stupid when I see it.  There's valid reasons to dislike a game, it being cute isn't one of them.  Dismissing a game just because its art style is something you view as childish is not a good reason.  So often I see kids dismiss shit just because it has some childish connotation.  I've seen kids dismiss Pokemon because that's "kiddie shit".

See, saying it's too easy?  TOTALLY valid complaint.  That's a fine complaint, go with it.  Cute though?  Yeah, that's a BS complaint.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 12, 2014)

You know, Devil's Third was a game that I had never heard about before, apparently it's been in development hell for a bit. After watching it on this livestream though, it looks really fun, I hope it sells well, I'm in there day 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2014)

Kirby has no death mechanic because in that game you're supposed to EXPLORE.

Death= frustration in that kind of game.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 12, 2014)

^I thought the point of that game was to collect everything in the levels (or at least, that what I think was the main objective of that game).

"Dying" was supposed to punish players by making it impossible to get everything in a level (since you dropped some gems every time you got hit or fell into a pit), thus forcing you to restart the whole level if you wanted to get everything. 

Granted, I never really had a desire to play that game because fuck collect-a-thons (yes, even the good ones to some extent), but that's what I gather from seeing the game.

Not sure what that has to do with Y. Yoshi, though, since it is possible for you to die in that game (lord knows if there's any lives there, though; I couldn't find a lives counter in either the demo gameplay or the announcement trailer).


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2014)

I want a yarn yoshi plushie.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2014)

You have no idea how much I fucking hate collectathons man.

 I feel like Im doing nothing and accomplishing nothing with no tangible reward.

The good 3D platformers tie challenge twitch jumps with tight platforming to some tangible collectathon bauble.

But then they fail to give you sufficient reward for getting that piece of shit in my opinion for over half of them.

This is why I fucking hate banjo kazooie despite how damn good that game feels


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2014)

Yoshi game is also a collectathon but its just so damn cute I cant not play that with the mistress lol

Co-op yo

( and the purpose of collectathons is also to get you to explore, this is why Xenoblade has a bunch of items strewn about all over the floor)


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> [YOUTUBE]zaY7XPc0VQA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Honestly I'm Neutral on this. I mean if Megaman can have a spin off series that doesn't play like the previous games with Battle Network and Star Force then why can't Sonic do the same with Boom.
> 
> Amy's voice though. Man the same chick voices Makoto Nanaya from Blazblue. Just have her do that voice instead of the Minnie Mouse thing.



Because Battle Network & Starforce were actually good?
I can smell the garbage on this one from a a continent away. 
All the sonic games I thought would be good were good.

This game looks legit no different from stuff like Sonic Heroes, Sonic Adventure, Shadow the Hedgehog, Only I can promise it wont be as good as Adventure.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2014)

Not sure if posted yet, but:

*Nintendo planning a future for both 2D and 3D Metroid*



> _Stephen Totilo, Kotaku: I can’t ask you what’s going on with Pikmin, because you’ve answered that for the last couple of years in a row. I can’t ask you what’s going on with Star Fox, because you answered that this year. So… what is going on with Metroid?
> 
> [everyone laughs]
> 
> ...





This got me really excited.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Keep the 2D on the handhelds, 3D on the consoles.

Not sure about storyline focus.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2014)

What's good about metroid anyway? Overhyped games in my opinion.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Keep the 2D on the handhelds, 3D on the consoles.
> 
> Not sure about storyline focus.



Screw that shit, give me 2D Metroid on my Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> What's good about metroid anyway? Overhyped games in my opinion.



>almost post a serious reply
>realize who I'm talking to


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2014)

ITT: what Canute said.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Keep the 2D on the handhelds, 3D on the consoles.
> 
> Not sure about storyline focus.



Prime's overrated, I want more experimentation with my 3D Metroid as long it's as disconnected as possible from Other M.

But yeah, what Canute said. Although I'd hate if they went 2.5D with handheld Metroid, Metroid it's one of the most stylized games in terms of visual style, the sprites are really fucking good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MosxrWAeyQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2014)

Luigi still didnt realized that he was cockriding Mario all these years?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2014)

I want fucking Ganbarion to do a Metroid game that's Like Pandora's Tower.

OOOOORRRR We get Platinum to do a Metroid game


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2014)

To be fair?  They really are the Mario brothers.

Mario Mario and Luigi Mario.  If anything Mario should be pissed that his parents gave him the same name as their last name.

Now sure, Nintendo denies that their last name is Mario but when they refuse to say what their last name is and all Maro Bros. products that actually mention their last name being Mario?  Yeah, until Nintendo actually reveals their last name I'm going with Mario Mario and Luigi Mario.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> To be fair?  They really are the Mario brothers.
> 
> Mario Mario and Luigi Mario.



That made me lol irl.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Rumor: 3 more Wii U exclusives hinted by the one who hinted at Devil's Third*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2014)

Nintendo: Fuck third party support, we'll just buy the fuckers off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2014)

No More Heroes 3 is a safe guess but who knows at this point.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo: Fuck third party support, we'll just buy the fuckers off.



WHAT I HAVE BEEN FUCKING SAYING ALL THIS TIME!!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Prime's overrated,



Fuck your life.

IMO.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 13, 2014)

Well this might have potential to be a friendship ender.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm so NOT interested in Star Fox U that I'm starting to feel guilty.

Or something.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2014)

Scizor said:


> I'm so NOT interested in Star Fox U that I'm starting to feel guilty.
> 
> Or something.



Only reason I have it pre-ordered is because of that sale I posted about for Canadians and even then it's only pre-ordered because the wife wanted me to pre-order it.

I bundled it together with a couple of games that are releasing this year so that if she changes her mind I can always cancel the Star Fox pre-order after the other games I bundled with it arrive.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 13, 2014)

Star Fox U might have mechs



Time for the Year of Star Fox


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Interesting. Year of Star Fox...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2014)

Is Star Fox being remade to a side scrolling platformer?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2014)

Year of Star Fox


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2014)

Hahaha! Nintendo got sick of mario now they decided to milk starfox 

Prepare your anuses for starfox kart, starfox fps adventures, starfox farm, starfox beach volleyball, nintedogs: starfox edition and countless more.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2014)

Paper Star Fox


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2014)

The Legend of Star Fox: Fox of the Fox


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2014)

PUPPET STARFOX INCOMING



Highlight of E3 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4JL5H7XMKY[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKKiODpn6Fg[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be2-RPHAOL8[/youtube]




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjR7JZbdONs[/youtube]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't own a Wii U yet, but I'm wanting to know if the Virtual Console games you purchased on the Wii can be transferred to the Wii U?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't own a Wii U yet, but I'm wanting to know if the Virtual Console games you purchased on the Wii can be transferred to the Wii U?



yes.... they can.....


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't own a Wii U yet, but I'm wanting to know if the Virtual Console games you purchased on the Wii can be transferred to the Wii U?



Technically, yes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes. When you transfer from the Wii to WiiU, you'll have to go into Wii Mode on your WiiU in order to play Wii games and any Wii VC games that haven't been re-released on the WiiU VC yet. 

Wii Mode is simply an icon that you select, like any other game, when you power up your WiiU. You're basically accessing a Wii built inside the WiiU that stores all of your Wii stuff.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the answers. Glad to know the shit I downloaded on my Wii can be sent over to the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2014)

You can also upgrade them for a small fee to the Wii U versions of them


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You can also upgrade them for a small fee to the Wii U versions of them



If they exist.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol wii u NPD sales this month. Hilarious!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Lol wii u NPD sales this month. Hilarious!



Yeah.  

If Wii U doesn't see some form of turnaround in 2015 it never will.


Xenoblade?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Yeah.
> 
> If Wii U doesn't see some form of turnaround in 2015 it never will.
> 
> ...



yes yes yes


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Yeah.
> 
> If Wii U doesn't see some form of turnaround in 2015 it never will.



At this point everyone is expecting Gamecube-like sales, which isn't bad. But not great either.

At least Nintendo still has the handheld market on lockdown.

Thankfully, Nintendo has enough money to throw around where they can say "Oops, WiiU didn't do so hot, better luck next time!"

Though, really, people should be caring about the games rather than the sales.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2014)

...I wish I could work at Nintendo...so much...and I want that Wind Waker shirt he has on...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2014)

That Wind Waker shirt is interwoven with a special polymer that safely shields any fucks from being given.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2014)

Nintenderp

<3though


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

@Deathkun

I think its more likely that it'll sell n64 numbers.

Anyway Why are you complaining about the NPD?

Mario kart released at the end of the month and sold like 20k extra consoles in the span of a week. June + Winter will see the rest of the bumps for the system as the software in the pipeline comes out


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2014)

Closest thing I can find on redbubble.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2014)

Honestly I don't think Nintendo would actually be in some deep shit unless their handhelds start bombing. If I remember correctly when the 3DS came out it wasn't doing so well but they were sitting on the profits of the Wii. 

It's pretty much the reverse with the Wii U now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

I love how in that squid gif there's just one guy standing there watching.  And then someone else starts coming, presumably hears the ruckus, and takes off in the direction he came from.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

That's miyamoto


----------



## Awesome (Jun 17, 2014)

Bought a Wii U. I'm extremely disappointed that there's not option for Limited/Full RGB. Talk about ruining the experience. Everything is washed out and there's not much I can do about it. Any word from Nintendo about adding an option for it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

There's a very confusing  couple of threads on neogaf about it. 

apparently it has a full rgb setting but its not enabled or some shit like that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

I found fiddling with the TV setting s and contrast will  improve IQ, but most of nintendo's games seem to look fine on either.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't find a RGB setting anywhere. Do you have a link to the thread?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 17, 2014)

Wind Waker HD with washed out colors still looks considerably better dolphin Wind Waker upscaled. Now if only I could have not washed out colors


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

here is one of them


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2014)

How do you expect Wii U to turn around shit when its future releases are all cartoon games? 

Nintendo still hasnt learned their lesson.

Only interesting games are Xenoblade and maybe Bayonetta 2, though hopefully they didnt casualized the latter.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

Except "cartoon" games aren't bad. What lesson do they need to learn, exactly? They should make more realistic dudebro games that look like crap in 2-3 years to pander to the current braindead gaming demographic? 

Maybe if the lesson was something like "Don't sacrifice power for a gimmick only Nintendo will use properly", or "You should start developing tons of games for your new system at least 2 years before it hits stores shelves", then I might agree with you.

The WiiU's problem is that it lost steam and never picked back up. Next time they should prepare for this with their next system by releasing a blockbuster Nintendo game every 2 months at the very least, with at least 3 hard-hitting Nintendo games as launch titles. Mario Kart, Smash Bros., new IP as launch titles, then keep up the release schedule. It's definitely possible, it's not like all of the same people work on the same games.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2014)

Spoken like a true nintendog fan. 

He even said what i was supposed to say. Lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a fan of games, not companies.  It just so happens that I favor Nintendo because their games gave me a very memorable childhood and started what I hope will continue to be a lifelong hobby.

But that doesn't mean Nintendo is immune to valid criticism. 

My examples of lessons they should learn are valid criticism. "lol cartoon games suck" is not because there's no depth or reasoning behind the statement.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2014)

Cartoon games are only good for killing time its not even worth taking it seriously lol. Theyre so simple and easy that you can play them without even feeling challenged. 

You cant even use it to impress girls because probably they can score better in the game than you. 

And the graphics doesnt fit your age especially when youre like 32years old. Lol

You dont even need to check on gamefaqs for walkthroughs about hidden sidequests and other secrets because its just so easy and casual.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 18, 2014)

NINTENDO DOMINATES E3 TWITTER TALK WITH MENTIONS IN 47% OF ALL EXPO TWEETS


> Nintendo caused a social media storm at this year?s E3 by becoming the most talked about games company on Twitter. According to social media monitoring service Crimson Hexagon, Nintendo dominated last week?s E3 event with 47 per cent of all related tweets mentioning the company. The most popular tweet was from Nintendo of America?s official account teasing Shigeru Miyamoto?s appearance on the Treehouse live-stream.
> 
> Among other popular tweets was one from Twitter user @dropkickpikachu saying: ??Nintendo has just shown more playable female character?s in one game preview than the other companies have all E3 so far.? Crimson Hexagon also reports that the Nintendo hashtag was used 30,000 times during the event, while #e32014 up to 55,000 times.
> 
> Competitors Sony and Microsoft took 28 and 25 per cent of the Twitter conversation, respectively. It?s clear Nintendo shined at last week?s gaming event with the addition of Treehouse live-streams on top of its Digital Event ? did you contribute to Nintendo?s social media storm? Let us know in the comments below .




So much for Nintendo being forgotten.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cartoon games are only good for killing time its not even worth taking it seriously lol. Theyre so simple and easy that you can play them without even feeling challenged.
> 
> You cant even use it to impress girls because probably they can score better in the game than you.
> 
> ...







Yagura said:


> NINTENDO DOMINATES E3 TWITTER TALK WITH MENTIONS IN 47% OF ALL EXPO TWEETS
> 
> 
> 
> So much for Nintendo being forgotten.



But I thought Nintendo didn't go to E3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> But I thought Nintendo didn't go to E3.



Which makes it that much more impressive


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 18, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You cant even use it to impress girls because probably they can score better in the game than you.



Wow. 

Now I personally know that you've never been with a woman from this statement (and other little hints here and there), but of course you'll be like "lol fuck you bro, ask your mom" or whatever. 

Just letting you know that I know. Its fine though. 

If you want to better convince people you are *that* guy that smashes on the the regular, don't say things like this. Most of us know that this is not how real life works.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Wow.
> 
> Now I personally know that you've never been with a woman from this statement (and other little hints here and there), but of course you'll be like "lol fuck you bro, ask your mom" or whatever.
> 
> ...



FG acting like an Indian judging me from the way i post. 

I dont have to prove anything to you but you'd be surprised about the women i dated before.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks like Sonic Boom is going to Japan. But it'll be called Sonic Toon instead.



Time for the fanbase to freak out again.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2014)

People humoring Termina. On the one hand I wanna go the "don't feed the troll route", one the other hand... I gotta admit, this conversation's pretty funny. 



SionBarsod said:


> Looks like Sonic Boom is going to Japan. But it'll be called Sonic Toon instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the fanbase to freak out again.



I'm curious... is Toon their word for Americanized looking stuff? My mind immediately went to WW Link and now I'm wondering if there's a correlation.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> And the graphics doesnt fit your age especially when youre like 32years old. Lol
> 
> .



It's not the games that determine your age.

What do you think is more manly? Playing Mario in your own two story home in your own custom gaming room or playing GTA in your mom's basement?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

How good of a basement are we talking here?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dont have to prove anything to you but you'd be surprised about the women i dated before.



I was tempted but I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> How good of a basement are we talking here?



How many awesome girl inviting mom's basement have you seen?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 18, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I was tempted but I'll leave it alone.



It took every ounce of self-control in me to let that one go.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 18, 2014)

It's pretty sad that a lot of people actually believe that the games they play is a sign of their maturity, and they actually let that affect their gaming tastes rather than, you know, if the game is fucking good or not

Here


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> How many awesome girl inviting mom's basement have you seen?



What if the basement has, like, an 100 inch 4K TV and an in-ground hot tub with a pool table and a taco stand and a personal bar run by a wise-cracking monkey with every kind of alcohol you could ever want?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What if the basement has, like, an 100 inch 4K TV and an in-ground hot tub with a pool table and a taco stand and a personal bar run by a wise-cracking monkey with every kind of alcohol you could ever want?



A person with that kind of creativity would already own their own home.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe they're gonna inherit their parents' home. 

But srsly, I know what you're saying.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Maybe they're gonna inherit their parents' home.
> 
> But srsly, I know what you're saying.



But on a serious note after seeing folks like termin i  wonder how many people really understand what realism in gaming really means.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 18, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What if the basement has, like, an 100 inch 4K TV and an in-ground hot tub with a pool table and a taco stand and a personal bar run by a wise-cracking monkey with every kind of alcohol you could ever want?



For the last time, I won't be your or any other man's bartender.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> But on a serious note after seeing folks like termin i  wonder how many people really understand what realism in gaming really means.



TerminaTHOR is just joking around. 

... I hope. 



Furious George said:


> For the last time, I won't be your or any other man's bartender.



But... all the alcohol you want... in-ground hot tub...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2014)

Man the internet's been slow lately.

Guess everyone decided to get dumb post e3 lol.

Time to clock out then.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WnqceG8jN9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> It's not the games that determine your age.
> 
> What do you think is more manly? Playing Mario in your own two story home in your own custom gaming room or playing GTA in your mom's basement?



That old basement joke lol

I dont even have a basement 

Which is more realistic to you? Yoshi's Wooly World or  Xenoblade?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2014)

Wooly World.

There's yarn in it. We don't have flying robots yet. Easy peasy. Next kwestion.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2014)

Okay. Which do you prefer? Mario or Donkey Kong?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2014)

Trick Question. I've made it quite apparent in this section that I grew up a SEGA brat, so I'm more into Sanic than either.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2014)

Then you're a fake nintendog fan


----------



## Naruto (Jun 19, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cartoon games are only good for killing time its not even worth taking it seriously lol. Theyre so simple and easy that you can play them without even feeling challenged.
> 
> You cant even use it to impress girls because probably they can score better in the game than you.
> 
> ...





I'm starting to think you're not a troll and everyone just assumes it because of the outrageous blanket statements you make.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Wooly World.
> 
> There's yarn in it. We don't have flying robots yet. Easy peasy. Next kwestion.



Shut up palutena lover trash. Be a man and get a Kirby set or go home.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

This ageism talk


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2014)

O'Brien Eviscerates All the Sales Age and Ageism talk to shreds



(Y'all really need to get an HTML5 embedder yo)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> O'Brien Eviscerates All the Sales Age and Ageism talk to shreds
> 
> 
> 
> (Y'all really need to get an HTML5 embedder yo)



Eh, C.S Lewis did it first. 
_
?Critics who treat 'adult' as a term of approval, instead of as a merely descriptive term, cannot be adult themselves. To be concerned about being grown up, to admire the grown up because it is grown up, to blush at the suspicion of being childish; these things are the marks of childhood and adolescence. And in childhood and adolescence they are, in moderation, healthy symptoms. Young things ought to want to grow. But to carry on into middle life or even into early manhood this concern about being adult is a mark of really arrested development. When I was ten, I read fairy tales in secret and would have been ashamed if I had been found doing so. Now that I am fifty I read them openly. *When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up.*? _


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm surprised it took this long for the C.S. Lewis quote to show up.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> That old basement joke lol
> 
> I dont even have a basement
> 
> Which is more realistic to you? Yoshi's Wooly World or  Xenoblade?



Xenoblade.

Which is more likely to have your female friend play with you in enjoyment?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2014)

Oooh, yeah, I'll handle your Monado real good.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Shut up palutena lover trash. Be a man and get a Kirby set or go home.



Sure.... once I can find a picture of Kirby wearing a Palutena hat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Shigeru Miyamoto Has A Question For All Of You*

Maybe you can do a poll for Kotaku readers to see which game you want us to make for Wii U, and, if you get a good answer, you can give us a call.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Shigeru Miyamoto Has A Question For All Of You*
> 
> Maybe you can do a poll for Kotaku readers to see which game you want us to make for Wii U, and, if you get a good answer, you can give us a call.



First reply is a Majora's Mask remake.

Slowtaku readers are truly retarded.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> First reply is a Majora's Mask remake.
> 
> Slowtaku readers are truly retarded.



So they see that awesome Zelda coming out and they want a Majora's mask remake?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2014)

Personally I want my fucking Takamaru game by Kamiya 

Pulling this kotaku comment



> More RPG's Please.
> 
> Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn in HD
> 
> ...




kotaku.com/more-rpgs-please-fire-emblem-path-of-radiance-and-rad-1593859854


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> First reply is a Majora's Mask remake.
> 
> Slowtaku readers are truly retarded.





Canute87 said:


> So they see that awesome Zelda coming out and they want a Majora's mask remake?



It's the Nintendo Cycle.

Nintendo fans get a remake or another Mario, Zelda, or Kirby game-"Give us something new! Give us a new IP Nintendo! No more rehashes!"

Nintendo gives them a new IP-"Where's our remake at Nintendo?! Nobody asked for a new IP!"

Then the new IP flops and they go back to playing it safe with well known franchises.

While there were other problems with Codename: S.T.E.A.M. like the screenshots not looking good, many were ass blasted simply because it wasn't a Majora's Mask remake.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ronkz-XfTUU#t=47[/youtube]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Metroid fans


----------



## Furious George (Jun 22, 2014)

Fuck you Mal, those t-shirts were cool but I clicked that link expecting something a little more... Prime.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Fuck you Mal, those t-shirts were cool but I clicked that link expecting something a little more... Prime.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't phunk with my heart.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2014)

Nintendo decided to copy the Apple that copied them


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Nintendo: Satoru Iwata won't be able to attend investor meeting this Friday*

June 24, 2014
Satoru Iwata
President, Nintendo Co., Ltd.

Thank you very much for your continued extraordinary support of us. I am Satoru Iwata, President of the company.

Today, there is one thing that I would like to share with you.

Recently, as the result of one of my routine physical examinations, an issue was detected. Following a more detailed examination, a growth was found in my bile duct.
In general, it is said that a bile duct growth can be difficult-to-treat, partly because of the difficulty of detecting it early. In my case, luckily, it was detected very early and I had no symptoms.
I was counseled that removal at an early stage would be the desirable medical option. Therefore I had surgery last week, and I came through it well, as predicted.
I have already resumed my business by email and by other means, but it is anticipated that a little more time is needed for me to return to my regular work schedule.

As a result, I have no choice but to miss the company?s very important activity, the Annual General Meeting of Shareholders, to be held this month. As the president of the company, I regret that I cannot attend the meeting. However, I understand that I have to prioritize my medical treatment and to recover as soon as possible so that I will again be able to do my best to help the company to grow. I hope that you understand.

Best Regards,
Satoru Iwata


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2014)

Itagaki discussesnintendo's involvement with devils third and how he became a better designer by working with them


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 25, 2014)

Almost any developer would improve under Nintendo's wing. Especially the ones that are great at story but suck with gameplay.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 25, 2014)

for your virgin metroid fps feelings

The day when Samus Replaced for a while her Eternal Sweetheart in Demon Asskicking

[youtube]DRcBAKWCKq0[/youtube]

now we need a Doomguy ripping a new one in ridley and Zebes


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Almost any developer would improve under Nintendo's wing. Especially the ones that are great at story but suck with gameplay.



Nintendo always puts gameplay first in anything so naturally designers are going to improve from a gameplay perspective.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 26, 2014)

Bayonetta's director divulges how nintendo improved Bayonetta and their wish to nurture the franchise together

Also some interesting info on Bayonetta 1 




@canute

(Nintendo basically designs prototypes then  create a world the game mechanics lends themselves to naturally)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2014)

So bayo 3 exclusive? 

Also a W102 wouldn't hurt. Just finished it and that game was just made with so much love you can tell Platinum had a blast making it. Almost couldn't beat the finale because I was laughing so much during it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2014)

Wonderful 102 needs to happen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Hironobu Sakaguchi to talk about his career and his latest project at Japan Expo*

Final Fantasy creator and Mistwalker founder Hironobu Sakaguchi will take the opportunity at Japan Expo next week to talk about his career and participate in a signing session and photo-shoot. More interestingly, he will also present his latest project, which has been kept secret to this point. Is it possible he is returning to the role-playing genre? We'll figure out on Wednesday of next week.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 26, 2014)

Shigeru miyamoto is going too


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 26, 2014)

To be honest I thought he was going to pass out at some point. Still this one sounds a little more forced.

[YOUTUBE]kuoNj0jcPco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh look, somebody bitching about the summer drought, the same drought we get EVER FUCKING YEAR.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 26, 2014)

Not that I've played a huge amount of Wii U games yet but the Wind Waker HD's use of the gamepad almost justifies its existence by itself. Makes things so seamlesspek


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2014)

This holiday season is strong for the Wii U. THat's should be enough.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 26, 2014)

Man I hope Xenoblade Chronicles X comes out early next year : (


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2014)

Xenoblade X chronicles X: Xrd the revengance


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 26, 2014)

Theres no drought in Japan. Oh and sports club comes out in july


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2014)

Peach looking more smashable than usual


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2014)

**Peach if she was a ghetto car slut**

Awful.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Xenoblade X chronicles X: Xrd the revengance



The most amazing JRPG/Fighting/Racing/Mecha hybrid ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Peach if she was a ghetto car slut**
> 
> Awful.



Some of us tend to like sluts


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> Some of us tend to like sluts



There should be some sort of decency left in the world.


We know they are sluts and we like some of them but not Every chick needs to be one.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Oh look, somebody bitching about the summer drought, the same drought we get EVER FUCKING YEAR.



I wonder why some smart developers don't take advantage of that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm interested in seeing the new Mistwalker game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder why some smart developers don't take advantage of that.



We got Last of Us last year and needless to say it did so well..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 28, 2014)

Less people buy games in the Summer. Adults are working anyway, you mostly get handheld titles in the summer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Not that I've played a huge amount of Wii U games yet but the Wind Waker HD's use of the gamepad almost justifies its existence by itself. Makes things so seamlesspek



Started playing for about two days when I first downloaded for free after buying Mario Kart 8 but haven't played it since...then again, I can say that for any of my video games. I really have been slacking. Need to clear up my backlog of games that I haven't even touched since buying (i.e Conception II) before a batch of games start getting released starting this September.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2014)

I am enjoying MK8 a lot lately. Oh hail to Baby Daisy. I finally found a great ride for her.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2014)

MK8 has been really fun for me too. I've been playing with my best friend for weeks at least twice a week for a few weeks now. Super fun.

Lemmy master race


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2014)

Ludwig's Lewd Wig curbstomps all other Kooplings.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VR0puUGWVPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2014)

Iwata got re-elected during the investors meeting.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2014)

I guess they understood.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 29, 2014)

They saw the his fight with reggie and know he isn't to be messed with.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Ludwig's Lewd Wig curbstomps all other Kooplings.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 29, 2014)

Ludwig is the german form of Luigi


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Ludwig is the german form of Luigi



I feel that there's offense in there somewhere


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Iwata got re-elected during the investors meeting.



They didn't want him to make them understand by force. They saw the fight he had with Reggie.

Besides correct me if I'm wrong but hasn't the Wii U been the only time he's been in deep shit like this? I remember the 3DS not doing so well when it came out too but that quickly picked up.

Also there's this question that got almost everyone's attention



> *Q9: I don?t know about games, and don?t care about game-related questions, but your shareholders haven?t said anything about the stock price dropping. What kind of a shareholder meeting is this? Tell me about the business administration. (audience applause)*
> 
> A9: Thank you for your pointed opinion. Shareholder meetings are for us to communicate with shareholders. It?s important for shareholders to know what we as a company are doing, and what kind of entertainment we are providing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 29, 2014)

Lol that question was tame as hell.

Investors have asked Nintendo some WEIRD ass shit. Like making games for child dignitaries to teach english( and since these royal children like nintendo games ask them to shill for your games like any other celebrity) , making games to teach people how to gamble in casino's hell they even asked why Nintendo didnt send Wii remotes to victims of the earthquake.

Iwata responded that, it'd be disrespectful to solicit victims with random video games/consoles in their time of recovery when they'd rather be left alone, so Nintendo quietly sent people funds and decided not to talk about it because there's no need to trumpet your good deeds.

Humble motherfuckers they are.

Hell here's another example


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2014)

Despite how awful he's supposedly been at the game of business lately (I don't realy follow it, just going by what I've heard), I could never bring myself to think of Iwata as anything other than a decent guy. Every time I hear stuff about him, it's stories of him being nice. Hell, even the whole "Please understand" meme is about as biting as "All Canadians say 'sorry' a lot".

Well, I'm glad he's keeping his position. Hopefully in the coming years he can work on not giving anyone reason to doubt his business sense.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 29, 2014)

The questions they get in general are crazy





> Here is a question from the last meeting to give you a sense of the whackiness:
> 
> I want to know the details of your global strategy. Japan has a low birthrate and is an aging society, but there are plenty of children in the world. I heard that in Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates there are a lot of Japanese schools for children, and the children of royal families and millionaires have entered these schools and play with Nintendo game systems in order to communicate with Japanese children. As for our aging society, I currently volunteer at a paid care facility and nursing home for the elderly. There are many Nintendo games at these facilities and the elderly people say, "Though I don’t play video games, I study idioms and characters for a kanji test.” If you pay more attention to such people and address the needs of a low birth rate and an aging population, I think you will be able to increase the number of business opportunities. In addition, I would like to ask you to improve business performance so that shareholders can smile at the next general meeting of shareholders. Similarly, at next year’s general meeting of shareholders, I would like to see some young people and women sitting in the directors’ seats. Also, as Prime Minister Abe advocated in his growth strategy that action be taken to enhance English education, I would like Nintendo to develop software which enables everyone from elementary school children up to adults to enjoy learning English.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 29, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Despite how awful he's supposedly been at the game of business lately (I don't realy follow it, just going by what I've heard), I could never bring myself to think of Iwata as anything other than a decent guy. Every time I hear stuff about him, it's stories of him being nice. Hell, even the whole "Please understand" meme is about as biting as "All Canadians say 'sorry' a lot".
> 
> Well, I'm glad he's keeping his position. Hopefully in the coming years he can work on not giving anyone reason to doubt his business sense.



Iwata's not really bad at business, people are just waxing on about the Wii U's performance and to a lesser extent the 3DS's. Japan is becoming increasingly mobile centric, but nintendo doesnt want to make mobile games whatsoever, and personally I dont think it'll be all that lucrative for them 

 Thing is people are wondering what nintendo's place in given smartphones penetration,living rooms being more and more Pc centric with these android boxes,steam machines, the fucking parts of the PS4 and Xbone with incoming cloud based stuff threatening our physical ownership and native gaming from home instead of over a server network( hence everyone hoping VR goes mainstream as it requires native hardware )

But personally I believe Nintendo will always be here. In gaming. They might become a version of STEAM or Blizzard/Riot/Valve in the future but I think they'd rather keep their culture than change into something they arent (which is something they were really worried about in the gamecube days


Why am I certain of this? Because Nintendo has been able to cultivate their philosophy long term and have passed it down the chain. Hell, look at Splatoon 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTchqsOZT0M[/YOUTUBE]




At the end of the day Nintendo seems to be the only one who's actually invested in gaming, as a whole, from their culture from top to bottom. It oozes in everything they do and that is why their products are quality. They have way more personal investment in gaming and its future than anybody else. That's pretty much the reason they made the Wii. Nintendo thinks its best ouse aging technology to make create engaging and beautiful experiences as that keeps dev costs down and offers cheap product for the consumer to purchase. This is why they're masters of optimization and compression. This is why they made small disks for the gamecube ( also easier to hold for the gamecube).  Games dont need movie like productions, all that sound and video is a whole shitload of data.  Hell look at Xenoblade, people dont talk about that game's cutscenes. They talk about the feel and scope of its world and how the gameplay mechanics work so well and reinforce the message of exploration throughout the game. And how strategic/intense the combat in Xenoblade can get

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvkAFTAo82s[/youtube]

Iwata even talks about this with Sakaguchi and Takahashi here ( regarding development culture and JRPGs) 

  ( Ill pull some quotes from this later, but this is one of my favorite Iwata asks, soooo informative. And Sakaguchi reminisces over his  'GOTTA MAKE DEM MOVIES phase lol")

(Personally I always thought cutscenes in rpg's were lame,, You're playing a role, show me the story, dont tell me, let me play the game and experience it for myself, I want to control the character )

(Cutscenes however work really well in action game like Bayonetta because they have a flow to them. You beat the level? Watch a cutscene.)


But yeah they really discuss development team culture, what he's learned over the years and the feeling of empathy you need for the consumer and the game you're creating to really invest and lead a whole team of people to putting their heart into a project to create something truly great ( and the learned craftsmanship that comes with that) Personally they felt that a lot of the old guard of game developers havent been passing down the soul of this cratsmanship to the newer developers in Japan.  It's a vital thing to learn. 

Actually I think that's why Sakaguchi has been working with many different teams lol ( and started IOS development to contract out with others).  He's teaching them.

With Japan becoming increasingly mobile centric I wonder how NIntendo plans to combat this and what innovations they'll bring with their NintendOS lineup of systems. Honestly it makes me excited :]. On that note I think my game will be finished soon.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 29, 2014)

Honestly I think the mobile gaming bubble is going to pop at some point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah a bust cycle is going to come sooner or later because the market environment cant sustain itself . Similarly to Atari in the 80's.

Mobile users are largely disengaged from the platform. Most of them are also women. The big money makers are evolutions of those old facebook scheme games like Candy Crush, Farmville, Class of clans. Similar stuff. These ten titles pretty much rule mobile and barely anything else makes money. No matter what you make games for its difficult to make games, but its cheap as fuck on mobile.,



It's not a great ecosystem to try and sell a game in. But these guys had some success. Without being free to play.

Hell some people suggessted they do the same thing nintendo did back then and implement licensing fees XD


But mobile development these days is just psychology. Creating money traps and ways to leach out more money out of people.

AAA development doesnt involve much game design either unfortunately.. Unless you're michael ancel at ubisoft watching the rest of the cogs in the machine bust their asses to shit out another Ass Creeds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

But you see that's the good thing for nintendo.(that mobile users are heavily disengaged from the platform) 

They dont need to go on mobile because out of any gaming company, they hold the most interest to the female demographic.

The rest of the industry goes in hard on the 18-35 male audience but Nintendo? If they can successfully cater them then they can have a reliable base to sell software to.

The 3DS experienced the most growth when animal crossing came out. Animal crossing is popular with both men and women.



Women have more disposable income anyway.

Declining population rates and growing disinterest in video games has kinda hurt nintendo over the years ( most people dont see mobile titles as games either). This is something they've been trying to deal with ever since the DS and the Wii came out.

See this example 



> Earlier this week, Nintendo held its investors' meeting. Shareholders were able to ask Nintendo brass questions. One of them was dumb!
> 
> Don't believe me? Here's the question:
> 
> I worry about the stock's falling price. I own stocks, but I do not own a single Nintendo product. I think gaming is a waste of time. This is a digression, but the reason why I own Nintendo stocks is because the company name is good, it's located in Kyoto, and the stock's listing was the year I was born.





> That's not really a question.
> 
> Amazingly, Iwata replied without throwing his shoe at this shareholder. Iwata said, "Nintendo continues on because there are people who do not think video games are a waste of time."
> 
> ...





Speaking of weird and silly things, this is a great little interview from E3 that the LA times did. 




Oh and here's the part with the Wii Fit/Earthquake jabber.



> Besides the usual questions you'd expect to be asked during a Nintendo shareholders meeting, like questioning the reaction to Wii U, if Nintendo is capable of developing high-definition games, and if core gamers will embrace Wii U, one forthcoming shareholder had something different to say to Nintendo President Satoru Iwata.
> 
> "I'm concerned about the falling stock price," the shareholder said to Iwata, according to an Andriasang translation. It's not a ludicrous thing to bring up; since being worth $38.29 in the U.S. on February 25, Nintendo's stock price has steadily dropped all the way down to $23.27 as of this writing. It's what comments came after this that are strange. "I own stock, but I don't own a single Nintendo product. I believe games are a waste of time. By the way, the reason I own Nintendo stock is because the name is nice, it's in Kyoto and it was listed in the year of my birth."
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 29, 2014)

The investor's asked some dope questions this time though


> Mario Kart 8 has sold over 2 million copies - Wii U sales are up
> 
> Q1: How did E3 go?
> A1: Watch this video. 50k industry members attend. Splatoon was introduced. GamePad-centered games Project Giant Robot, Project Guard, and Mario Maker shown. New firmware update makes use of the GamePad. High expectations for NFC figures.
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 29, 2014)

Moffit speaks


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xakv3_fDIvM&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w6SAwpF-zs[/youtube]


----------



## Naruto (Jun 29, 2014)

How much data on average does a game install in internal storage?

What about game updates?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 30, 2014)

New Super Mario bros U  and Wind Waker HD are less than 2 GB's

Mario kart is 6 Gigabytes.

Donkey kong is 12 gb's

Tekken is 16 gb's

Basically anything with extensive voice work or uncompressed OST's is over 10 gb. (which is most 3rd part stuff)


----------



## Wan (Jun 30, 2014)

Heh, I was wondering why Iwata Asks had stopped.

Nintendo shareholders can be silly, this is not news.  I remember that one shareholder a few months ago who posed the question "Imagine paying 99 cents to make Mario jump higher", and was swiftly ridiculed throughout gaming bloggers and news media.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> New Super Mario bros U  and Wind Waker HD are less than 2 GB's
> 
> Mario kart is 6 Gigabytes.
> 
> ...



I'm not asking about digital downloads, I'm asking about the amount of data a game installs when running from the bluray/dvd/whatever (if any, beyond saves).


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2014)

Officially ready for Bayo 2 and Smash. 

I also have a "kinda" gamecube controller made by gamestop. Wonder if its just as compatible with Smash 4.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 30, 2014)

Too bad something like the xbox controller couldn't work with wii u.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 30, 2014)

I dont know why anyone would want to use the Xbox controlller on the Wii U for anything besides analog triggers. ( which is irrelevant as there are gamecube controllers available now)


Wii U Pro Controller is pratically the best controller for fighters, shooters and hack and slash titles.

For shooters you have both primary movement up top and your main functionality is all in the triggers, you use the face buttons way less.

For Fighters the Wii U Pro is like an SNES controller, D-Pad is a dream, perfect feel, clicky but easy on the fingers, and you have all your face buttons right there for you

For hack and slash you dont have analog triggers getting in the way, all digital baby. ( although I expect most people to use the stylus controls for bayonetta so they can fap with one hand and control the game in another)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Too bad something like the xbox controller couldn't work with wii u.



I was just checking if there was any kind of comparability for the 360's controller yesterday, actually. Turns out there's still no adapter for it. Sucks.

The Pro controller is pretty good anyway. It's no dualshock, thankfully.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Miyamoto:
_In past E3 shows, the main method of communication was through the media that attended the show. However, recently we have also started to actively disclose information directly to consumers. A good example was the video we have just shown, which you can watch on our website at any time. Another example, “Treehouse Live,” is an online program featuring video game developers giving out information on the latest video games from our E3 booth. People enjoyed it through new game program channels on Twitch or YouTube. The “Nintendo Digital Event,” which we broadcast on the morning of the first day of E3, was viewed 4 to 5 million times, and the total views of our E3-related videos numbered in the tens of millions. This means that our messages reached a large number of people all over the world through the Internet, not only the people who attended E3 events._


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Miyamoto: _"Digital Event [...] was viewed 4-5 million times, and the total views of our E3-related videos numbered in the tens of millions."_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 3, 2014)

"Miyamoto: People use the internet, who'd have thought?"

Baby steps. Now go make that Starfox game. And don't skip on the mechs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "Miyamoto: People use the internet, who'd have thought?"
> 
> Baby steps. Now go make that Starfox game. And don't skip on the mechs.



I think it's more of a response to people who keep whining about Nintendo not having a "real conference" at E3 and how "no one is going to watch a pre-recorded event".


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2014)

Yo that investors shareholders meeting was gooood  

also Monolith soft is working on multiple games (projects from Tetsuya Takahashi not the art/coding)






> Investor: I would like to ask about the lineup for Wii U software. For Wii, a few games like “Xenoblade” and “Zangeki no Reginleiv” (Japanese title), which provide more immersive experiences when played alone, rather than when played with your friends and family in the living room, were released in a row. However, there are no games like those ones for Wii U. Has the policy changed for Wii U? Regarding the type of games that you play by yourself, I know there are plans for the release of the sequels to “Xenoblade” and “Bayonetta 2,” but it has been two years since the Wii U was launched, and I would like to hear an explanation for this blank period.
> 
> Takahashi: Regarding your question on the lateness of Wii U titles for advanced game players, you are absolutely correct. However, at E3 this year, we announced “Xenoblade Chronicles X,” which is being developed under Mr. Tetsuya Takahashi from MONOLITH SOFTWARE INC. I hope you will think of this game as one in the “Xenoblade” series, not a sequel to “Xenoblade” for Wii. We are planning to announce details of this software’s content through various channels.
> 
> Miyamoto: As Mr. Takahashi previously said, our subsidiary, MONOLITH SOFTWARE INC., is working on several projects, and PlatinumGames Inc. has announced two titles for the “Bayonetta” series. It took time, but we are now able to develop software suitable for Wii U, and we would like to release new titles from now on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2014)

Miyamoto feels the industry as a whole (Nintendo included) is still not creatively mature from a game design perspective. ( and frankly rehashing the same theme's over and over tending to a more bloody and dirty kind of easy)




> Miyamoto makes a few point on how the industry seems to be creatively stagnant from a game design and thematic perspective.
> 
> "As Mr. Takeda just said, I believe it is important for us to learn from our predecessors in the movie and other media industries. This is something I mentioned earlier today (during my remarks on E3,) but to some, it might have seemed as though there wasn’t a wide variety of software at E3, and as though many people followed the same direction to make their video games. I believe this is a revelation of creative immaturity on our part as creators in the video game industry.
> 
> The late Mr. Hiroshi Yamauchi, the former president of Nintendo, often used to say that in the entertainment business, only one can become strong and all of the others will become weak. With this remark, he was not referring to the arrogance of the winner. He mentioned this to describe the nature of the entertainment business, which tends to create just one winner because in the entertainment business everyone buys your offering if you create something unprecedented, and consumers do not think it is necessary to purchase products from others in the industry. To survive in the entertainment industry, it is often the case that everyone tries to follow suit with the strong one. My comment may be at risk of being misinterpreted, but in the digital content field, I think that our creativity is still immature. In the world of comic books and movies, there are people who are challenging themselves to be even more creative than before in creating their content. I believe that we (those who are creating digital content called video games) are still in a transitional period and will eventually step up into the phases where we expand and enrich the substance of our creativity. If we can manage Nintendo without losing sight of this challenge, I believe we might be able to create new entertainment that dominates the industry. Also, some may think it is fair to compete with others on the same hardware platform, but it is always challenging to become the one strong existence among so many companies, and to Nintendo, it is more advantageous to create and propose to consumers a brand new framework that includes hardware as part of the structure. We would like to continuously develop something unique by not abandoning this strength of our company. I ask for your continued support."



Honestly I'd say entertainment as a whole (the medium) is still slow to mature even if  comic books, movies and the rest as a whole have had time to grow


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2014)

Also apparently you can play as Rodin in the Tag Climax mode of Bayonetta @DeathBringer


Here's the website(super snazzy)   

Also nintendo has over 11 million views on their E3 stuff. It was a roaring success


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2014)

> Question: I do understand that Nintendo is planning to improve its performance with Wii U and Nintendo 3DS for this fiscal year and the next, but in the long term, I, as a video game fan who wants Nintendo to keep on running a game business, am worried that Nintendo might be going to become a manufacturer of health devices in the future. I would like to own Nintendo stock for as long as ten years, so please show game fans like me something that will convince us that the game business will have a bright future in that period. It seems to me that the hardware-software integrated platform business will not last forever. Is Nintendo not going to change this business model? If not, I am concerned that failure of the next hardware system could be critical. In order to wipe away my anxiety, I would like to hear about Nintendo?s dreams for the future, especially from Mr. Miyamoto.
> 
> Miyamoto: Thank you so much for expecting a lot from the future of the game business. My comment relates to the comment made by another shareholder today, and I believe that these kinds of questions on video games from shareholder are not irrelevant to our company management. This is because, for an entertainment company like Nintendo, the most essential question is not to improve our profitability but how to maintain a high level of sales and sustain the company over a timespan of, for example, 10 years. The entertainment business inherently has a lot of ups and downs. When I joined the company over 30 years ago, Nintendo had a great amount of debt loans. Now, it is sometimes said that Nintendo is too cash-rich, but this is essential for us to try new endeavors. I am sorry for the shareholder who just asked this question, but I cannot predict what is going to happen 10 years from now. It is true that I have a sense of fear in that ?hand-me-down smartphones,? as pointed out by another shareholder, are becoming hardware systems on which to play games due to their prices being lower than that of our most inexpensive video game system in our history. However, I do not believe that will completely control the future of video games. Of course, it is important to gain profit in effective ways, but Nintendo always has to take seriously, for example, network security for children. Taking into consideration that more and more children have a good command of these kinds of media, which help these media to spread, the most important task for Nintendo is how to provide new styles of entertainment by using these technologies, and how to make these new kinds of entertainment yield significant sales and profits. It goes without saying that Nintendo has been trying to improve its profitability at the same time. For example, at E3 this year, we were able to obtain more page views on our website while considerably reducing our E3-related costs.
> 
> About the prospects of ?ten years from now? (which were mentioned in the question), I believe it will work itself out because new forms of entertainment are always born. But, we always need to work with a clear consciousness that we have to act now to make that happen. This consciousness is mounting high among people at Nintendo now, so please wait for our next move. I believe the appeal of video games is not transient and human beings have an instinctual love of games. I would like to keep on producing new products that surprise people all over the world.



e3 was also way less expensive


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IXtX-1Mhonc[/YOUTUBE]

Me,Aeon and SenshiManny having fun.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2014)

So next week I'm going to pick up Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze.
I'll probably pick up Wonderful 101 too. The price has dropped to a sufficient level.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2014)

10 dollars?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2014)

you can get TW101, Game and Wario and Ninja Gaiden for 30$ digitaly. 

Its 23$ on Amazon for TW101 


I have two copies of the game.


Got ninja gaiden digitalyl as I didnt care for the boxart ( my main reason to buy a game digitally or physically. Also why I got NSMB in my free game promotion, most expensive game = max DDP.  Not a fan of Pikmin 3's icon, I like Windwaker HD's better but mario costs more so I went with that)


----------



## Furious George (Jul 7, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> 10 dollars?



 Don't be like that. W101 never moved me but a Kamiya game is a Kaniya game.



St NightRazr said:


> you can get TW101, Game and Wario and Ninja Gaiden for 30$ digitaly.
> 
> Its 23$ on Amazon for TW101
> 
> ...



Eh, don't care about Ninja Gaiden or Wario games. Plus I avoid digital buys whenever I can. I'll just get the one game at Gamestop. 20 bucks.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 7, 2014)

Soooooooooooo, anyone watch that smash stream?

Amsa fucking destroyed M2k with yoshi lolololol

EVO is gonna be interesting


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> 10 dollars?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 7, 2014)

Btw has anyone notice how on point Nintendo of America has been since  Iwata became president?



I hopte Tatsumi Kishima retires soon. The man's older than Arakawa lol

Also regarding EVO 




In regards to management Iwata's been replacing alot of the older people, he needs to find himself a right hand man to raise and put someone in charge of NoA that he trusts like they did back in the Sterling/Arakawa days


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 7, 2014)

Also Holy shit these guys got so much out of this ( seriously impressive work)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADv9KmOcETY[/youtube]

We know so much about the world structure and the detailed vibrancy of the game now


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2014)

It's not exactly Metroid news, but I think Metroid fans might appreciate what I found in a small gaming shop called Little Tokyo in Strasbourg. It was too good to pass up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> It's not exactly Metroid news, but I think Metroid fans might appreciate what I found in a small gaming shop called Little Tokyo in Strasbourg. It was too good to pass up.



That looks cool!!! send me one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> That looks cool!!! send me one.



That is rather impossible.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qgXexrUl2co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Wii U Review Update: 20 Months Later*


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 9, 2014)

Found this on reddit:



Ha


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't think the WiiU is can be considered not dead just yet, at least in the Hardware sales department.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 11, 2014)

In the first 11 minutes I decided that devil's third shall be amazing
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9PEEu7B7s8[/youtube]

This one is in great quality


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2014)

Remember those GCN Classic controllers that were announced way back before the GCN adapter?

[youtube]Ej5e54tYvoQ[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2014)

No love for the pro controller 

I want a yellow pikachu themed pro controller now


----------



## Enclave (Jul 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> No love for the pro controller
> 
> I want a yellow pikachu themed pro controller now



The Wii U Pro controller is one of the worst controllers I've ever used.  I have one and SERIOUSLY regret its purchase.  It just feels wrong.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> The Wii U Pro controller is one of the worst controllers I've ever used.  I have one and SERIOUSLY regret its purchase.  It just feels wrong.



This thing?



Symetrical sticks on top are better for pratically every genre. Shooters, hack and slash (lack of analogs is great for these) ect.

And the bottom portion is perfect for fighting games.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 14, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> This thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that monstrosity.

You say that they're better but you do not back that up with any actual evidence.

The Wii classic controller was fine though needed better ergonomics.  The PS3 controller is better than the Wii Classic controller as it had better ergonomics but still needed work.  The PS4 controller is pretty much the best controller I've ever used.

Even the Xbox controller is better than the Wii U Pro controller.  I just cannot stand the analog sticks being where the d-pad and buttons belong.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol. Alright let me tell you why you're incorrect.




The DS3 has 3 major issues.  The analog sticks are way too close together,the bumpers on the back are terrible, and the thing is way too small. Ergonomics wise it'd be fine if the two handles were longer, otherwise its a very cramped controller. (Dual Shock 4 fixed all of this. But its analog sticks tear really easily. I also dont like that the handles are two toned )

Now Im just gonna ask, do you like the SNES controller? Because thats what the Wii U Pro controller is. They just expanded it and put the sticks on the top. Arguably the DS4 is also a Snes controller, with sticks on the bottom and the handles pulled down

You want to know why I prefer the Wii U Pro Controller to any other controller? Well first off, Im a naturally born lefty, so having both sticks with primary movement is fantastic. 

If you're playing a shooter having both sticks up top is a god send as you're mostly using the two sticks and the back triggers, the lack of analogs mean when you push a button you have a far more immideate click when you shoot at them or launch a grenade, this is also very helpful when you're playing a hack and slash game.

For games where you're playing a game that uses the D-Pad and face buttons, you just naturally go towards the middle bottom. I also really like the D-PAD on this controller. Its up there with the SNES, GameBoy Micro and Sega Saturn D-Pads


Oh and 80 hours of battery life . Its a really awesome controller and I uses six fingers with it like I do on the Wii U gamepad ( both thumbs and two fingers on each of the side triggers.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2014)

TBH I wont get into why the pro controller is good using evidence.. I just feel super conformable playing with it.. Don't think *ANY *controller can feel as good as the pro playing W101.. 

IMO it's at least better than the dualshock 3, and the DS2 was the best controller for me..

It also helps that it's pretty much the SNES controller in the lower part of the controller..


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2014)

Everyone's arguing about the Pro Controller, and I'm just gonna be using my Wavebird...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2014)

Khris said:


> TBH I wont get into why the pro controller is good using evidence.. I just feel super conformable playing with it.. Don't think *ANY *controller can feel as good as the pro playing W101..
> 
> IMO it's at least better than the dualshock 3, and the DS2 was the best controller for me..
> 
> It also helps that it's pretty much the SNES controller in the lower part of the controller..



Also helps that it isnt a cramped piece of shit lol.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 15, 2014)

St NightRazr, stop trying to pass off your subjective BS as fact.

Also, who gives a flying fuck if a controller has a similar layout to a SNES controller?  That's irrelevant.  Course, it's not irrelevant to you as you have that Nintendo hard-on and they can do no wrong.  However since you know your opinions are inherently biased?  You should censor yourself from acting like they're facts.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 15, 2014)

If his opinion is subjective bullshit yours is too

Calling him a nintendo fanboy to try and invalidate his opinion is a cop out.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 15, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> If his opinion is subjective bullshit yours is too
> 
> Calling him a nintendo fanboy to try and invalidate his opinion is a cop out.



You act like I don't admit that my opinion is my own opinion.  I even refer to myself when saying *I* don't like the placement of the analogue sticks.  I didn't claim it was horrible for everybody.  It was Razr who came in and used blanket statements like claiming it's better for most games.

Also, calling him a Nintendo fanboy isn't a cop out, it's a fact.  He's pretty much the biggest Nintendo fanboy on this board and he admits to it.  I suspect you don't actually visit this board very often.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2014)

Well this thread surely escalated....


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 15, 2014)

Even if he is the biggest nintendo fanboy on the planet, his opinion matters about as much as your own. If I'm a fan of a specific type of car, that doesn't mean my opinion on them is suddenly void and doesn't matter in a discussion about it


----------



## Enclave (Jul 15, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Even if he is the biggest nintendo fanboy on the planet, his opinion matters about as much as your own. If I'm a fan of a specific type of car, that doesn't mean my opinion on them is suddenly void and doesn't matter in a discussion about it



His opinion is fine if he's not passing it off as a fact but rather as his own opinion.  Also, he's a big boy, he can stand up for himself.  He and I butt heads like this occasionally, it's all in good fun.  You'll note, neither of us have the other on ignore as we don't take this nearly as seriously as you seem to be.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2014)

CONTROLLER FIGHT!!!

Xbox 360 master race here, everything else is plebeian shit.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 15, 2014)

DS4 blue eyed superior aryan race

so good

too good


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2014)

Soldier of the GCN controller army, reporting for duty.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 15, 2014)

I wasn't even going to say anything until you tried to say some bullshit about his opinion not mattering because he likes Nintendo. If all you had said was, its subjective, neither of our opinions are fact, I wouldn't have said anything. 

W'RE JUST HAVING FUN LOL Y U SO SERIOUS BRAH? ROFL XD

ok .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol at calling me a fanboy. Im just enthusiastic about things I like. Shit it's why  I got into gaming in the first place. Least Im eloquent when it comes to my spiel ;p

Real talk tho, if you can't handle my intensity, then get out the arena. That's not my goddamn problem 

Calling it the 'worst' controller though is some serious hyperbole


----------



## Enclave (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh I don't deny that it's hyperbole.  There's some 3rd party SNES controllers I've used that were CLEARLY worse.  However out of the controllers for the current gen consoles?  Sorry to say but to me?  It most definitely is the worst and by far.  I bought it expecting to love it, now I'm counting the days for the Cronusmax to support the Wii U so I can use my PS4 controller on the Wii U.



That by the way is what I generally consider the worst controller I've ever used.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2014)

Enclave said:


> His opinion is fine if he's not passing it off as a fact but rather as his own opinion.  Also, he's a big boy, he can stand up for himself.  He and I butt heads like this occasionally, it's all in good fun.  You'll note, neither of us have the other on ignore as we don't take this nearly as seriously as you seem to be.



I was just reffering to objective benefits of the Wii U Pro and objective faults of the DS3, I could hardly care what one's preference is. People like all kinds of shit for funky reason's, aint nobody got time to argue over the reason.

This was a simple discussion on the merits of the controller you decry, but you decided to cause a stink by bringing 'fanboy' bullshit up.

(Which Im not really, Im a fan of those with principles and fantastic games, hence my current ambivalence to Nintendo in general. I applaud their restraint and discipline and I acknowledge their strengths. If Valve had a console Im sure people would call me a fanboy  over that too lol)

Im a straightforward and somewhat random individual.Despite my scruples, I do get a kick out of screwing with your heads. from time to time.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 15, 2014)

The Wii U Pro would have better ergonomics if they didn't move the d-pad and face buttons more towards the bottom middle of the pad to make room for the analogue sticks on top.  Now you need to stretch more in order to press right on the d-pad  and the Y button is not as comfortable to press.  So no, the Wii U controller isn't objectively more ergnomic than the DS3, it's still very much subjective.

Also, you're saying you're not a Nintendo fanboy?  You've admitted before that you are.  Also yes, you can be a Nintendo fanboy and also a Steam fanboy.  Hell, I'm a huge gog.com fanboy.  Also I'm a massive fanboy of Nintendo, at least pre-Wii Nintendo.  I know certain opinions I have about the SNES are not rational objective facts but rather me fanboying over the system.  Admitting to be a fanboy is OK Razr, it's OK.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Im also a Sega fanboy    ( Imo fanboy is just an innocuous term simple minded folks use.)

But they screwed up everything XD


----------



## Naruto (Jul 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> CONTROLLER FIGHT!!!
> 
> Xbox 360 master race here, everything else is plebeian shit.



Please.

Dual Shock for lyfe.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 16, 2014)

You know.  I'm really not a controller guy.  

Unless a controller is all zany like the n64, the dfferences are neglible to me. Not a serious fighting game fan though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

The great thing about the Wii U Pro Controller is that its wider and slimmer than a Xbox 360 controller. Whenever you pick one up your thumbs will naturally gravitate towards the d-pad and the buttons in the center( same thing on an xbox except its a dpad and an analog stick.) If you want to use one of the analog sticks you just move your thumbs diagonally

Because its slimmer you can also grip it more, the 360 has a battery pack in the way at some spots.

When I pick up a 360 controller I also just put my index fingers on the analog triggers and use the sides of the index to click the L and R buttons in as well.

I can do this with the Wii U Pro as well, but I just use it like I use my Wii U gamepad( 4 fingers on all triggers, both thumbs on analogs)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2014)

> Also I'm a massive fanboy of Nintendo, at least pre-Wii Nintendo.



What did you dislike about Wii era Nintendo?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 16, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> What did you dislike about Wii era Nintendo?



All the motion control shovel ware garbage, obviously.  My library of Wii games is severely limited compared to my library of every other Nintendo console.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2014)

Furious George said:


> You know.  I'm really not a controller guy.
> 
> Unless a controller is all zany like the n64, the dfferences are neglible to me. Not a serious fighting game fan though.



It's basically the same for me. Only controllers I've ever disliked were the N64 controller (which was my fault for being retarded and apparently holding it wrong) and the old NES/SNES controllers (which I can't necessarily blame them for).

Other than that, a controller a controller is a controller is a controller. I mean, there are ones I prefer because of small preferences, like the GCN controller because of it's button map or the Dualshocks because of their approach to the D-pad, but ultimately the differences are, as you say, negligible.



Khris said:


> In general; controller issues are sensitive for me but I mostly overlook them(Just that the pro is something I really like).. I mean I did spend my lifetime playing on the dreamcast and N64 controllers
> 
> I actually still do
> 
> Never forget



lolDreamcast controller. A design that I always really liked ("what do you mean I can put the memory card IN the controller?!"), but I can see why others hate it. SEGA bias too stronk, I suppose.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 16, 2014)

By the way, Club Nintendo rewards this year?  Suck ass.  Only really worthwhile game on there is Earthbound (which most people already have as it was the best selling game on the eShop for a fair while) and for it you need to be Platinum.

Everything else?  Pretty meh or downright garbage (Honestly, Game and Wario?  That's a collection of freakin' tech demos!)

So yeah, if you have platinum and don't have Earthbound?  Grats, awesome year for you.  For everybody else?  Nothing of real value.

Also, what happened to physical rewards?  Every year previously they had physical rewards didn't they?  Apparently Japan has stuff like a Majoras Mask OST and a Yoshi plushie.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Enclave said:


> All the motion control shovel ware garbage, obviously.  My library of Wii games is severely limited compared to my library of every other Nintendo console.



Ha was the opposite for me. The sheer amount of wii games released gave me more titles to buy. And I buy everything that is good. So I have 152 physical wii games and another 30 or so digitally


----------



## Enclave (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, I also buy everything that's good.  My Wii collection is less than 10 games.  I probably have more discerning tastes than you though.  My definition of good does not match yours.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2014)

Shirker said:


> lolDreamcast controller. A design that I always really liked ("what do you mean I can put the memory card IN the controller?!"), but I can see why others hate it. SEGA bias too stronk, I suppose.



Putting the memory card in the controller only made it heavier 

The logic behind that design still keeps awake at night


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2014)

I like The Wii U Pro and I can't play MK8 without it. Now when it is about FPS... Wiimote all day.. I can't stand playing FPS without it now. It is not natural for me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Yeah, I also buy everything that's good.  My Wii collection is less than 10 games.  I probably have more discerning tastes than you though.  My definition of good does not match yours.



My wii had multiplats(Wii has the best versions for a lot of stuff so I bought titles there), yours probably didnt 

Also if you dont own Silent Hill Shattered Memories you cant talk to me about quality. I mostly buy niche horror, strategy, action and rpg games.   


That game is fucking awesome.


Guess you didnt play Battalion Wars or Endless Ocean either? Or Imabikisu.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Enclave said:


> By the way, Club Nintendo rewards this year?  Suck ass.  Only really worthwhile game on there is Earthbound (which most people already have as it was the best selling game on the eShop for a fair while) and for it you need to be Platinum.
> 
> Everything else?  Pretty meh or downright garbage (Honestly, Game and Wario?  That's a collection of freakin' tech demos!)
> 
> ...



Eh Gold sucks this year since its only VC games. With Platinum at least you can chose a 30$ 3DS or Wii U game. And if you get the Wii U game you get 300 points on the digital deluxe promo.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2014)

Gamecube controller da besto because experience and bias.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2014)

Was never really a fan of the Wiimotes for most games (i.e. fighting, racing) which makes it difficult to replay them in the WiiU since there's no gamecube port (yet) available.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2014)

I like all the Wii U controllers. Especially the Gamepad. I really like to use that controller.

GCN controllers coming are just a plus.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2014)

Metroid GCN controllers when? That'd be nice.

My Resident Evil 4 controller is still the best of the bunch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2014)

DK3D was the best game.  Game and Wario gives you extra DDP points however


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2014)

Fatal Frame looks SO good









[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1rv4GAZoho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2014)

*sighs* 

The gifts this year for Club Nintendo were really underwhelming.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2014)

I have no idea what I'm gonna choose for my Platinum reward. Either I'm gonna get NES Remix or maybe try to trade a code for something else. 

I already have DKCR3D, and I don't want Game & Wario. I already bought and played EarthBound.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 20, 2014)

To go from pictures of bleach character to a Metroid... you're okay with me. You wanna build a snow man? I mean, do bath salts?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2014)

But Ulquiorra is the only good Bleach character. 

Let's go fucking nuts!


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> But Ulquiorra is the only good Bleach character.
> 
> Let's go fucking nuts!



>Ulquiorra only good character

>Ulquiorra good


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2014)

Ulqui was fine, save his barebones backstory.

He was about the only villain from that show that I really liked.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2014)

Grim is a bit better IMO


----------



## Naruto (Jul 20, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> *sighs*
> 
> The gifts this year for Club Nintendo were really underwhelming.



Be glad you're not European. Club Nintendo is absolute shit here. Keychains and other such garbage.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 20, 2014)

News really dies down rapidly after an E3 conference/Digital Event


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 20, 2014)

Eh not really. Its just concentrated in the Smash Bros thread now. And nobody besides me seems interested in talking about Fatal Frame 

 Im mostly on twitter or the arcade convo thread here anyway


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2014)

*WII U SYSTEM UPDATE AVAILABLE*



			
				MNN said:
			
		

> As expected, Wii U firmware version 5.1.0 is now available to download. The update allows you to move all software and data from one Wii U to another via a system transfer. Another additional feature is the ability to browse the Wii U eShop using a a Wii Remote, Wii U Pro Controller, or Classic Controller. You can read about all of the changes Wii U update 5.1.0 brings, below.
> 
> *Wii U to Wii U System Transfer*
> 
> ...





I sure wish the System to System transfer feature was available back in May when I had to transfer all my stuff to my new WiiU system >_>


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh the new update. I need to turn on my WiiU but probably the update is already installed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 24, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> *WII U SYSTEM UPDATE AVAILABLE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naruto (Jul 24, 2014)

I am so fucking frustrated with nintendo's shenanigans right now.

WHY DO YOU NEED SO MANY FUCKING CONTROLLERS TO PLAY GAMES

I DONT EVEN WANT MOTION CONTROLS IN THE FIRST PLACE

I want to buy a Wii U for Smash, but in the meantime I want to play Prime Corruption and Skyward Sword, between those games alone I'm going to need a wiimote motion plus and a nunchuck or the motion plus attachment to the wiimote.

THIS COSTS 75 FUCKING EUROS TOTAL IN EUROPE

The cost of the Wii U alone is prohibitive as it is with my current lack of funds without having to dump a gross amount of money into old games as well as superfluous methods of input.

Please Nintendo, just go third party. I want to play your games but your hardware has always been shit, and you are online-retarded. Your digital store is a joke, your peripherals a rip-off.

Even if I emulate the games on a PC I still have to buy these shitty controllers, and that won't really matter because I still want a Wii U for Smash.

ARGHHHHH


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2014)

Woah, what happened?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd be a rich bitch right now if i were paid to read plenty of regurgitated "Ninty plz go third party to satisfy my goddamn needs" garbage. 

Quality in their software would diminish hardcore if they bowed out on making hardware, and since they're already on track on making 9th gen handhelds/consoles, it would be best to throw that wish in an incinerator where it belongs. 

I don't even like Nintendo's hardware choices either and even i'm not that petty.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 25, 2014)

If nintendo went third party they'd make even MORE hardware add on gimmicks lol.

I fucking guarantee it.  They gotta make revenue some how dude. Lol.

(Frankly their hardware's quality is still the best, sturdy as fuck and it sucks up the least of your energy( shit isnt tearing like your DS4) and the fact they still dont charge people for online is much much better)


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2014)

I honestly think he's just being ironic, guys. 

I'm just a little confused as to what ember caused that explosion.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 25, 2014)

He wants to play fucking Metroid Prime 3: Corruption man.


Badly.

Speaking of NIntendo Hardware, The DS has been on Top of the World   (Literally, the thing survived a trip to the Top of Mt Everest. Oh and hit 155 million units sold :3)


{lol someone actually wrote this? http://gizmodo.com/107854/nintendo-ds-survives-everest}


----------



## Naruto (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the help NightRazr but those prices in pounds are not actually attractive.

As to what caused that outrage, I've been scrounging up the cash for a Wii U but after seeing the added cost for controllers alone just to play two Wii games I got really upset. It's that much more irritating because the last day to claim your free wind waker hd from purchasing mario kart 8 (or any of its bundles) is july 31st.

The urgency of the decision is driving me nuts.

Are we reasonably certain a better console bundle will be available by christmas? I'd buy a super smash bundle in a heartbeat but they're only going to keep packing triple a releases for so long, right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2014)

Speaking of bullshit controller prices, is the WiiU pro controller included in the WiiU Premium Pack?

And Naruto, just get a Wiimote secondhand, the official prices are fucking ridiculous in Europe.  Mas tens Cash converters em Lisboa e a Olx e at? ebay. Tens pre?os muito mais acess?veis e nunca tive problemas com merdas compradas dessa maneira.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 25, 2014)

So Sonic Lost World.....yup definitely deserves a 6/7. Game starts off good and then just kind of trips and stumbles all the way toward the end. The team has a good idea, and you can see it executed beautifully on the first 3 to 4 stages, it just needs some refinement and definite follow through. There are things that had me scratching my head though such as why would they take out the quick side-step for the speed sections, I found myself hitting the wall of that honey level at little too often because Sonic either a) felt like maneuvering like a truck or b) a slight lean too far left or right had me hitting the wall. If issues like these are going to occur then leave the damn thing in.

Also, yeah, I see where the level design criticism comes in. I've never been one to remark on it because most of time the level design of any game never irks me but there's a fine line between a level being hard and just placing an explosive cart right where you're going to land 90% of the time because you can't slow down thus dying cheaply in that section 18 times. I even was completely lost on what to do in the first frozen factory around the  end as I was trying to figure out how to effectively use the wall run to get the other side.

So yeah, good idea,  just needs some refining in execution. Most Sonic games I can play straight through and enjoy, this one actually forced me to put it down, not good.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of bullshit controller prices, is the WiiU pro controller included in the WiiU Premium Pack?
> 
> And Naruto, just get a Wiimote secondhand, the official prices are fucking ridiculous in Europe.  Mas tens Cash converters em Lisboa e a Olx e at? ebay. Tens pre?os muito mais acess?veis e nunca tive problemas com merdas compradas dessa maneira.



I don't believe so. I bought the Mario Kart8 deluxe WiiU bundle (*my 2nd WiiU since my launch 8gb model wasn't cutting it on the HD space front*) which came with a Red Wiimote, MK8 and a steering wheel. I don't recall seeing an official bundle out there that came packaged with a WiiU pro controller.

I guess I didn't see the big deal about the controllers since I just used the 3 I already had from my original Wii Console. I forget that not everyone had a Wii console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 26, 2014)

There's one in the ZombiU Wii U package.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2014)

Welp, I have a Wii U. Mario Kart 8 is amazing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you redeem your free game? (did you get a black wii u or a white one?)

Whats your NNID?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *Did you redeem your free game?* (did you get a black wii u or a white one?)
> 
> Whats your NNID?



And I'm pretty sure today is the last day to do so.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2014)

I got Wind Waker HD 

I'll rep you my contact info when I get home (tomorrow).

I have no friends on my U. Forever alone


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah good, you're safe XD

make sure you go here _resemble_ and redeem those 5$ if you got the black deluxe wii u


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Ah good, you're safe XD
> 
> make sure you go here _resemble_ and redeem those 5$ if you got the black deluxe wii u



I'm not sure i can redeem this either because I'm european or because the promotion is over :X


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2014)

Neither of those should restrict you.

did you log in? It usually takes like a day or two for the points from the game to be added to the account and they automatically generate a code you put in the eshop


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2014)

OH MY GOD IT WORKED

THANK YOU


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2014)

Mhm. Your welcome.

If your going to be buying anything digital I suggest you  get it before the year is over since apparently thats when the promotion will end. ( but since its worked out so well for nintendo they might extend it further.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Ah good, you're safe XD
> 
> make sure you go here _resemble_ and redeem those 5$ if you got the black deluxe wii u



lol, I didn't even know about this. 

I just redeemed mines a few minutes ago as well  

Hmmh...I never knew I earned points on other digital purchase. *looks at summary*


Legend of Zelda Wind Waker
2 purchases of Wii Sports Club (Tennis and Bowling)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2014)

yeah I have like 11 of them myself.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2014)

I am very unlikely to put money into the store since Nintendo's idea of digital ownership is Triassic, so what are my options at 5€? Virtual console games?

*edit:* 8 bucks for super metroid? You cray cray, Nintendo? Come on Valve, release your console so the competitors are forced to lower their digital prices please.

Looks like I'm going with Mighty Switch Force 2.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2014)

Basically 50$ gets you 5$ back, so everything that you download,whether its free or not contributes to your DDP bank. I

As for the VC,they can price them like that since carts are still expensive.

Not really looking for impulse buyers lol

Their digital system doesnt function like iOS yet, but at least you dont have to be worried about losing your game purchases


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2014)

I might save the credit to spend on a copy of smash, because I kind of have to get both versions to play with friends.

Maybe.

I'll let it sit on my eshop wallet for the time being. If I end up with nothing left to play before a new release I'll get switch force.



St NightRazr said:


> As for the VC,they can price them like that since carts are still expensive.



Those are collector's items, though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll probably use mines towards the purchase of the Wii Sports Club unlimited Club access for Baseball and Boxing.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2014)

>Dominate entire race
>Blue shell'd two inches from the end


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2014)

^Welcome to Mario Kart. 

It's been happening to me since the SNES Days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Naruto said:


> >Dominate entire race
> >Blue shell'd two inches from the end



and it got nerfed in this game.

also add me Malvingt2


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2014)

defense got nerfed too.

Red Shell >Blue shell now lol.

Also the blue shell should knock you over into first. and the AI doesnt rubbe band so better get in first by a wide margin 


And until a new F-Zero comes out Ill be playing MK8 in a shrooms,coins only mode with green shells. lol


And waiting for Fast Racing Neo. Lol.

Wipeout and motorstorm against all else. We wait for the Captain's Return


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2014)

Redshells in 8 are fucking retarded. It's takes a special kind of perversion to actually make them more annoying than the blueshell now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]awasivLyvjs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QBdZh2HAqns[/YOUTUBE]

you guys should join me, Aeon and SenshiManny.

that is the same race with different replays.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 1, 2014)

It's Kirby's Birthday today! =D


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2014)

Alright, my NNID is *StellarBull*. Does it work like the 3DS? Do we need to swap contact info or will a friend invite suffice?

I have nobody to play with D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Alright, my NNID is *StellarBull*. Does it work like the 3DS? Do we need to swap contact info or will a friend invite suffice?
> 
> I have nobody to play with D:



A friend invite should suffice. I just sent you one. My Display name should be cjkira. 


...or is it cjkira99? Meh, it's one of them.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2014)

Also I gotta say the battery on this gamepad is horseshit :/


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Also I gotta say the battery on this gamepad is horseshit :/



Get a better battery.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Get a better battery.



Should have come with the console already.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2014)

They're expensive


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2014)

The high-capacity battery for $30 is definitely worth the investment.

More than doubles the gamepad's battery life.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Report details supposed turmoil within Nintendo management*

A report published on Japanese website Business Journal details alleged turmoil within management at Nintendo. The article claims that there?s a shared recognition of Iwata being the culprit among management. While there is a strong desire to bring games/franchises like Mario to smartphones, Iwata is strongly vetoing the idea. Iwata reiterates that ?Nintendo?s strength is in unified development of game hardware and software?, stubbornly rejects the ?net? (seems to reference how smartphones don?t use physical media since they download games), and fixates over ?game consoles? ? perhaps in light of his pride as a former developer. Hiroshi Yamauchi, the previous president of Nintendo, passed away last fall. Apparently, no one remains who can defy Iwata. There are also rumors of management scheming to get rid of the president. Another insider quote shared by Business Journal claims that there?s cultural friction based on how Iwata comes from outside the company (maybe given his origins at HAL Laboratory?). He continues to be involved with software development even after becoming president and there is a feeling of helplessness among ?native? Nintendo executives. Another point worth mentioning: supposedly, managers who oppose Iwata would want Yamauchi?s first son to become Nintendo?s president.

Read more at


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 2, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Report details supposed turmoil within Nintendo management*
> 
> A report published on Japanese website Business Journal details alleged turmoil within management at Nintendo. The article claims that there?s a shared recognition of Iwata being the culprit among management. While there is a strong desire to bring games/franchises like Mario to smartphones, Iwata is strongly vetoing the idea. Iwata reiterates that ?Nintendo?s strength is in unified development of game hardware and software?, stubbornly rejects the ?net? (seems to reference how smartphones don?t use physical media since they download games), and fixates over ?game consoles? ? perhaps in light of his pride as a former developer. Hiroshi Yamauchi, the previous president of Nintendo, passed away last fall. Apparently, no one remains who can defy Iwata. There are also rumors of management scheming to get rid of the president. Another insider quote shared by Business Journal claims that there?s cultural friction based on how Iwata comes from outside the company (maybe given his origins at HAL Laboratory?). He continues to be involved with software development even after becoming president and there is a feeling of helplessness among ?native? Nintendo executives. Another point worth mentioning: supposedly, managers who oppose Iwata would want Yamauchi?s first son to become Nintendo?s president.
> 
> Read more at




Bringing Nintendo games to smartphones would be a dumb idea in the long run. Especially when the market is so damn saturated anyway. And of course he's going to be fixated on gaming consoles since that's what Nintendo is pretty much known for.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 2, 2014)

We should be thankful that Iwata hasn't been taken out of commission yet....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Bringing Nintendo games to smartphones would be a dumb idea in the long run. Especially when the market is so damn saturated anyway. And of course he's going to be fixated on gaming consoles since that's what Nintendo is pretty much known for.



Well, the console market in Japan is still dying and the cellphone market is now the biggest one. Small wonder why they're clamoring for Nintendo games on cellphones.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 2, 2014)

We still have the West for consoles like the PS4 doing well there, at least.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, the console market in Japan is still dying and the cellphone market is now the biggest one. Small wonder why they're clamoring for Nintendo games on cellphones.



Nintendo, among other things, has been oriented towards games that family and friends can play together.  Forcing them to place games on cellphones takes away that element.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 2, 2014)

I thought only the investors were stupid.

Either that or people really really want to see the company go under.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, the console market in Japan is still dying and the cellphone market is now the biggest one. Small wonder why they're clamoring for Nintendo games on cellphones.



Is the television market dying down there too?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, the console market in Japan is still dying and the cellphone market is now the biggest one. Small wonder why they're clamoring for Nintendo games on cellphones.



The current reality of the mobile gaming market is not healthy either.

Much like western AAA development


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I thought only the investors were stupid.
> 
> Either that or people really really want to see the company go under.
> 
> ...



Hell if I know. But the console market is and the handheld market is getting slightly weaker each year, the 3DS is selling a little less by the year and the WiiU is selling less than the fucking Vita.

I frankly don't know if the cellphone market's bubble is going to burst any time soon since it's here to stay for the time being. I personally hate stupid casual cellphone crap but Nintendo would probably make shit heaps of money if they started making crap like that so the investors will probably never shut up about it.



St NightRazr said:


> The current reality of the mobile gaming market is not healthy either.
> 
> Much like western AAA development



And yet it's thriving in Japan with nothing but growth to show off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hell if I know. But the console market is and the handheld market is getting slightly weaker each year, the 3DS is selling a little less by the year and the WiiU is selling less than the fucking Vita.
> 
> I frankly don't know if the cellphone market's bubble is going to burst any time soon since it's here to stay for the time being. I personally hate stupid casual cellphone crap but Nintendo would probably make shit heaps of money if they started making crap like that so the investors will probably never shut up about it.
> 
> ...



Growth which can not be sustained.  

We will always be playing games on cellphones and tablets I think, for a while. But the kinds of games we play and how we play them, how we buy them, ect will be vastly different


Nintendo refuses to go mobile because they dont know if the profits from mobile will dwarf the profits they get from selling their hardware. And if they do go mobile and the market crashes like it did back in the 80's out will people still go and buy their hardware?

Personally I think that if nintendo entered the mobile market, they'd need to work with apple to change the behavior of the consumer base there. 

Because the successful stuff on mobile are extremely similar to flash/facebook games. And they're mostly free to play, which is damaging development and expectations of the mass market. 


Just like there's no mid tier on consoles, there's no mid tier on phones. They're just two extremes of the same equation  of " Fuck you give me money"


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree with Razr.

Nothing that is saturated with garbage is something worth investing in.

It's not about quick cash-ins but the long run which many people can't seem to see.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2014)

^What these two said.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 3, 2014)

They have a lot of employees in hardware. They need to diversify not put all their bets in mobile.   This is why their handheld and consoles are taking on an iOS like environment to create stronger ties to their consumer base, keeping them connected and engaged + introducing a new line of hardware  in their "quality of life" initiative that integrates with software and can also interact with Nintendo's hardware.

At the same time, Nintendo is an extremely lean company with nearly the highest employee to profit ratio on the market.

As of March 2014.

Nintendo Co., Ltd has has 1,977 employees consolidated. (just internal offices in Japan)
Nintendo Co., Ltd has 5,213 employees employees non-consolidated (internal offices + subsidiaries like NOA, NOE, Retro, NST, NTD, NDCube, NNS, NERD, Monolith, etc.)
Nintendo Co., Ltd has more than 5,213 employees with their affiliate companies like TPC (32%), Genius Sonority (39%), IQUE (50%), Pux Corp (27%), Warpstar Inc (50%). Then you have all their contract developers like SRD, IS, and HAL


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 3, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I agree with Razr.
> 
> Nothing that is saturated with garbage is something worth investing in.
> 
> It's not about quick cash-ins but the long run which many people can't seem to see.



Unfortunately you'd be hard pressed to find that line of thought today, seems like almost every type of business has swapped to this mentality. In order to truly survive you need to look 15 steps ahead.

Not saying Nintendo looks 15 steps ahead, but the fact they've survived this long, that their franchises have survived this long without fatigue, is a testament to their foresight, and while not perfect it is commendable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 3, 2014)

Nintendo's an extremely insightful company.They've recognized most of the trends in this industry, but half the time they literally say "fuck the trends, we dont like this and we dont think it'll be good for video games, we're not about that. bye~"

This can be both a good and bad thing since it causes them to invest in things differently, creating a bunch of unique devices and software while their competitors  make something standard (and bring some bad practices along with them,online subscription services, online passes,DRM, early access shit, on disc/ day one dlc, bad business models, slash and burn game environments, devalued game software ect) they take their time to get it right. Albeit faster than the other companies did. But people dont care about that because its the norm for them. But usually when they do something, it seems they put more thought into making the user feel, homey. All the music in the Wii U's Ui and the personality they put into the interface ( Compare their Miiverse/Eshop on the Wii U and Rusty's Real Deal to PSN and Other F2P games like Candy Crush)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2014)

False alarm

A well written article discussing the philospophy of Halo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> False alarm
> 
> A well written article discussing the philospophy of Halo



I'm starting to see the retractions comings across other sites concerning this story, but it's going to be awhile before everyone else catches on.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 3, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> False alarm
> 
> A well written article discussing the philospophy of Halo



Well okay then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Growth which can not be sustained.



Well, of course it can't be sustained. Doesn't mean that Nintendo wouldn't make absurd amounts of money while mobile gaming is at the top of its popularity, especially in the Japanese market. Just saying.

Even Iwata recognizes that it's fucking enormous while still refusing to dilute their IPs with flash shit.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> False alarm
> 
> A well written article discussing the philospophy of Halo



It seems we're in such a poor state of understanding that entire stories are beginning to get made up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 4, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, of course it can't be sustained. Doesn't mean that Nintendo wouldn't make absurd amounts of money while mobile gaming is at the top of its popularity, especially in the Japanese market. Just saying.
> 
> Even Iwata recognizes that it's fucking enormous while still refusing to dilute their IPs with flash shit.



Yup, thats why they're transitioning to a unified OS architecture set up , and diversifying their business.

We'll see how this QOL thing does with the expanded audience, they're trying to beat the smart weareables's tech phase to the market or something


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2014)

BTW Shovel Knight was a roaring success


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2014)

lol, GoG.

Seems they made most of the sales with both Nintendo versions yet Steam had the biggest individual slice of the pie while plenty of other sales were going around at the time. When Shovel Knight gets included in sales, it's only going to sell more.

Now I just wait for a 16 bit sequel.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah they were really surprised at their preformance considering the sales and offers that were going on Nintendo's platforms and launching in the middle of the Steam Summer Sale.

They expect the revenue to be higher on Nintendo's platforms. (They have exclusive modes there too) As the game keeps getting strong word of mouth via miiverse and more people buy into the 3DS/Wii U. (Plus the free DLC)

I remember the GunMan Clive dev noting how most of his sales he made on steam were rather frontloaded because his game was already cheap as fuck lol

They had to work 5 months with no pay to get the game out.


As for Sequel, I think they said they wanted to release a 32-64 Bit shovel Knight game


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a friend working at a local game store in a nearby mall. And she started like last december and i asked her if the Wii U sells better than any other console. She told me that after 8 months of working at the store, she only had 2 people who bought a Wii U. More people are buying 3ds XL though.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2014)

Two people in 8 months? They either don't bother restocking or the store is in the middle of nowhere. Otherwise calling bullshit on this.

The Wii U is selling poorly, but not that poorly


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2014)

GUYS! ESHOP CREDIT!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Two people in 8 months? They either don't bother restocking or the store is in the middle of nowhere. Otherwise calling bullshit on this.
> 
> The Wii U is selling poorly, but not that poorly



Its in the biggest mall in our area. They have stocks though and they never ran out of Wii U's to sell to begin with.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 12, 2014)

Upcoming WiiU games (+ some already available): 

[Youtube]HIiNoBNjTA8[/Youtube]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2014)

I thought i was getting an xbox one, i guess i'm going to be solely ps4 and wii u from here on out  oh well, that's how things turn out. Now i'll have more time to invest into my Wii U instead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2014)

Samus be like "where's my 25th anniversary celebration game? "


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Samus be like "where's my 25th anniversary celebration game? "



The life of a bounty hunter is a lonely one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2014)

Samus looks pretty derpy in there, actually.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2014)

*RUMOR - Big remastered game coming to Wii U in 2015*

This comes from the same guy that leaked the Devil's Third and Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire info...

Nico.A @NicoWav
?a va faire plaisir mais c'est du #remastered ! Mais c'est parfait pour boucher les plannings.Vraiment 2015 c'est un jeu par mois pour BigN

A big remastered title coming to Wii U in 2015. Anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2014)

man this gen is full of remasters


----------



## Olivia (Aug 14, 2014)

Hopefully a Metroid game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> man this gen is full of remasters



I kind it hate the word "remaster"


anyway



> It is going to do pleasure but it is the #remastered! But it is perfect for Boucher schedules.really 2015 this is a game a month for BigN



the translation


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 14, 2014)

Xenoblade HD?

Eternal Darkness Remastered?

Baten Kaitos 1 & 2 HD?

Fire Emblem Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn Collection?

Metroid Prime Trilogy All Over Again in HD?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2014)

Why not remakes?

An Eternal Darkness remaster would look pretty shitty since that game's visuals aged like milk. Beat it again some months ago. Great fucking game, shitty graphics.

That said, I hope it's a F-Zero remaster. At least pretend that series exist, Nintendo. Sakurai is doing a better job than you when it comes to that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have to say that if it is Xenoblade HD, I would be damn happy. A lot of people were amazed of how much Monolith Soft did with the Wii for that game even with the ugly looking character models.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2014)

What's with all the fucking remakes?

Well, I suppose the good thing about when nintendo does a remake they up the visuals as wells. At least as far as OoT and WW were concerned.

I'm for a visually updated version of Xenoblade, Last Story, and Pandora's Tower. Because lord knows as good as those games were they're hard as hell to look at.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2014)

remakes =/= remaster

Can't believe people still don't know the difference.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2014)

>Eternal Darkness Remastered?

GOD YES


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> remakes =/= remaster
> 
> Can't believe people still don't know the difference.



Word.

God Of War, Sly, Jak HD and any other PS2 game made HD for PS3 = Remaster 

WWHD = Remake. 

I don't know why that's so hard to get.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2014)

I guess WWHD Was a remake.

Considering they redid everything besides the animations while keeping the game very similar to the original.

They kinda did the same thing with OOT 3D which had new models and everything.

Kinda half and half.

Toshin Toshi on the 3DS and ORAS are full remakes though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2014)

I guess WWHD and OOT3 would qualify as remakes, yeah.

Poor remakes since I'd argue that neither are the definite version since there's pros and cons when compared to their original counterparts. And OOT 3D has some really inconsistent graphical fidelity, some stuff that was visually updated looked fucking great while other stuff was left completely untouched.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2014)

Kind of like the KH collections  XD

 Honestly there are quite a few 3rd party games that deserve HD version or rather, just updated controls.

Beyond Good and Evil ( gamepad fits this game well dont you think, its a Camera game after all ?) 

The Last Story ( I never had framerate issues in this game but  I always felt its playstyle was more made for the Wii U gamepad, you control your team mates ai, you have cover shooting mechanics moved to the gyroscope and the whole parkour environments thing and it would have been utterly fantastic implementation in the game's online mode. Which is why I want the game on Wii U because they killed the Wii's online and I could never play it becauseI couldnt find anyone and fucking friend codes XD ( every game needing friend codes is overkill)

Pandora's Tower  ( the graphics are dark in this game, very castlevania and moody) patch in Motion + support update the visuals and boom we're in business ganbarion.

Rogue Squadron I,II,III on the Gamecube. Factor 5 baby, literally just upres everything and you're practically ready to go because they're just that fucking good XD.

Fatal Frame 1-4: Obvious.

Xenoblade HD: Antialiasing on everything and upgrades to the character models!

Luigi's Mansion and Dark Moon self explanatory 

Kid Icarus uprising

Metroid Prime Trilogy Again In HD: Expensive and so we dont have to put the original Metroid Primes on GCN virtual console


----------



## Naruto (Aug 16, 2014)

The term _"remaster"_ (when referring to games, anyway) was coined when upscaling to 1080p and repackaging became a thing. It really just means _"lazy remake"_.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I guess WWHD and OOT3 would qualify as remakes, yeah.



I own both and do not hesitate to call them that. WWHD looks particularly beautiful, whereas OOT3D looks much better than the N64 version, but not as good as it could potentially look.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 19, 2014)

So according to Ubisoft's CEO Wii U owners don't buy "Mature" games like Assassin's Creed but games like Just Dance instead. I really hope he means mature rating.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 19, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So according to Ubisoft's CEO Wii U owners don't buy "Mature" games like Assassin's Creed but games like Just Dance instead. I really hope he means mature rating.



I can buy it.  Most who I know have a Wii U also have a PS4.  If you have both systems you're going to tend to buy Ubisoft multiplatform games on the PS4 since they're way better on that system.  People own the Wii U not for multiplat games but for exclusives.  It's Nintendos own fault though that this is the case.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2014)

Its not just Nintendo's fault. Western third parties share their case of mismanaging their games on the platform since the Gamecube.

That's why the core gamer left the Wii's platform post 2009. No matter how well games sold on there at first. Wii didnt really get the support that its sales dictated from those types of games. It did get a shit ton of midtier games and exclusives ( some that have been ported elsewhere but they run better on the Wii console/have their definitive version on it) included.

Hell Rockstar refused to put GTA on the thing when it was successful when it would have been cheap as hell to do so.

I mean seriously, capcom gave us two god damn rail shooters after RE4 sold 2m units.
Did they follow up on it with anything good? No they made fucking Resident Evil 5 instead and fucked that up. Lol. 


And Square practically released nothing on the Wii than that Crystal Chronicles game that was pretty much the basis for Lighting Returns


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2014)

But honestly that's why Im looking forward to next gen.

Nintendo's not really paying attention to Sony or Microsoft. They're looking at Apple and Google( who are eating up their market)

So they're shifting their model to an iOS like one where they can develop a game once and deploy it on multiple builds of hardware, instead of making a " Smash Bros 3DS, Smash Bros Wii U or a Mario Kart 7 vs a Mario kart 8. "

Basically going to unify their development process so they can make more games at a faster pace in a wider range of diverse software offerings. If they hit it big with this system they can have a shitload of games from themselves, japanese third parties, and hopefully indie devs/mobile developers worldwide. 

They'll also be able to make a lot of hardware types in different form factors

Im pretty sure what they're gonna do is turn the Wii U into a handheld. It has low enough power consumption and its sOC is very small already.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 20, 2014)

So the next CoD isn't coming to Wii U now.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So the next CoD isn't coming to Wii U now.



I didn't get the Wii U for CoD anyway. I guess it's bad because it might lower console sales, though? Meh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2014)

We go through the same song and dance every year but COD comes out on the system .


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I didn't get the Wii U for CoD anyway. I guess it's bad because it might lower console sales, though? Meh.



As much as the wii remote control scheme is perfect for shooters I don't think CoD moves nintendo platforms as CoD is more synonymous with MS. Not that this would be a good thing but does it ultimately really change anything as well?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah this is arguably the worst non-existent third party support I've ever seen on a Nintendo console since the Sega Saturn....oh well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2014)

Wii sold well, it got Call of Duty. WiiU doesn't sell well, it doesn't get Call of Duty. Simple as that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 21, 2014)

^ You'd think so but COD still seems to end up on PC ( but nobody plays it on there anywhere. 


COD sells the worst on PC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Mario Kart 8 DLC Leaked?*



Mario Kart 8 Pack 1 - Released: November 2014

Pack 1 includes:

3 Characters: Tanooki Mario, Cat Peach, Link
4 Vehicles
8 Courses
Mario Kart 8 Pack 2 - Released: May 2015

Pack 2 includes:

3 Characters: Villager, Isabelle, Dry Bowser
4 Vehicles
8 Courses
As a bonus for purchasing both packs - as a bundle or separately - you can get eight different-coloured Yoshis and eight different-coloured Shy Guys that can be used right away.



best DLC EVER!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 26, 2014)

And someone just mysteriously vanished again at nintendo hq.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2014)

Edge has a Print Exclusive blowout of all things related to Nintendo ( revealed Wii U games so far, movement into their New Building + a 4 page cover of Bayonetta 2)



Takahashi on X: "Vehicles are called Dolls. They are 5 Times larger than a person. So to get the same feel as Xenoblade Chronicles, the map would need to be 5 times bigger. The game world in X is e in fact even bigger than that."

OH and Tezuka said Mario Maker has a share application via miiverse

Aonuma on Zelda's Uniquely Designed, Open World Structure:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 “Since we’re talking about open worlds, let’s state upfront that we don’t plan to have an open world in the same way other companies have been doing in recent years.”

"In the original Legend of Zelda, there was no clear way to lead the character to his goal. The player was trusted to find it by themselves. As game worlds became more complex, we had to point players in the right direction. Consequently progress becomes more linear. To recreate an experience similar to the original, the world needs to have a simple structure that players can understand intuitively. We need to make each part of the world real and connected so it doesn't look fake. We also need a game map that depicts the world as it is. The gamepad is very effective for this. Innovations in this game are only possible due to Wii U hardware"


"I think the rental system in ALBW had the effect of changing how the game progresses. However, there were quite a few complaints from players who felt let down that it lacked the classic zelda element of exploring dungeons to get items that gradually let you do more. Empathy and growth are important elements in Zelda games and acquiring new items in order to reach new areas was an element of gameplay related to growth. I realize that in order to satisfy all players, we must not only come up with new ideas, but also include something that allows the player to experience enjoyable elements from older titles in the series in a new way".


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh btw Miyamoto says he hates lazy people in edge


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2014)

People probably couldn;t grasp W101 very well.

Maybe if they fix the issues it will do better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

Still can't see what's so hard to grasp about W101.. I bet people used the Gamepad to draw the lines for the weapons


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

^ They dont know how many times they're supposed  to press -

or they dont read the controls lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2014)

I bet 40% of those who played the game don't even know there is a combo chaining system in it.. 

Nintendo should have released tutorials on youtube or something..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

The tutorials are in the game though XD

Tw101 has so many menu's you can access via the+ and - buttons

Shit, thats the first thing I did when I got the demo and again when I got the full game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Raidoton (Aug 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HGDH2NsBUw8[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome video, but missing games like Pikmin and 101.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The tutorials are in the game though XD
> 
> Tw101 has so many menu's you can access via the+ and - buttons
> 
> Shit, thats the first thing I did when I got the demo and again when I got the full game.



No man.. You have to shove that stuff down their throats.. Otherwise, it's a bad game with a very steep learning curve..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2014)

I am very upset that Xenoblade is not coming to the WiiU. Shulk Smash trailer spoiled me.. 


FUCK YOU NINTY


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2014)

I've watched videos of Xenoblade after realizing Shulk was potentially a newcomer in Smash (as I've never played it) and it almost killed my hype.

Maybe I watched the wrong videos but that game looks horrible. So I can imagine why you'd want it for the Wii U.

/judgingbooksbytheircover


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2014)

Scizor said:


> I've watched videos of Xenoblade after realizing Shulk was potentially a newcomer in Smash (as I've never played it) and it almost killed my hype.
> 
> Maybe I watched the wrong videos but that game looks horrible. So I can imagine why you'd want it for the Wii U.
> 
> /judgingbooksbytheircover



What do you mean by "looks horrible"? If you're talking about low-res character designs (especially faces), then, yes, it looks horrible. 

If you're talking about the game itself, you really need to actually play it to have fun with it. Xenoblade Chronicles is incredibly boring and bland to watch, but very fun to play.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2014)

Its only boring to watch if you dont know whats going on. Most people wouldnt get why a match like this would be intense as fuck.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 31, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am very upset that Xenoblade is not coming to the WiiU. Shulk Smash trailer spoiled me..
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU NINTY



Same, that's how are all those fuckers are supposed to look like.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 1, 2014)

*Miyamoto is leading a brand new team of developers.*


> Splatoon and the three prototypes are the first games to emerge from Garage, a new Nintendo development programme set up last year in which developers break off into small teams and work on new ideas. "There are increasing numbers of young staff at Nintendo's development studios these days," Miyamoto says, "and these young guys really want to express themselves." Work is done during office hours, but he compares Garage to an after-school club, in spirit if not in schedule. "Class time's over: they gather together and think about new projects completely apart from their everyday business assignments. When all of those projects have advanced to a certain stage, we gather together and exchange opinions on the outcome of each of them, and together we decide which ones should continue. We may have shown several software titles at E3 [that came from Garage], but there are many others in development too.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 1, 2014)

That's actually pretty cool if they're able to produce more than just shovelware-tier games. Original ideas are always good as long as they're given the time, effort and budget they need to succeed.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What do you mean by "looks horrible"? If you're talking about low-res character designs (especially faces), then, yes, it looks horrible.
> 
> If you're talking about the game itself, you really need to actually play it to have fun with it. Xenoblade Chronicles is incredibly boring and bland to watch, but very fun to play.



I was talking about the former, as I've only watched cutscenes.

And you are right, hence the judging books by their cover bit.

I was just shocked by the horrible visuals.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Scizor said:


> I was talking about the former, as I've only watched cutscenes.
> 
> And you are right, hence the judging books by their cover bit.
> 
> I was just shocked by the horrible visuals.



I know some Wii games don't look like shit but it's a Wii game nonetheless.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 1, 2014)

Scizor said:


> I was talking about the former, as I've only watched cutscenes.
> 
> And you are right, hence the judging books by their cover bit.
> 
> I was just shocked by the horrible visuals.



The visuals actually are pretty good... it's just the horrible character models.  I dunno who thought that shit was a good idea.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The visuals actually are pretty good... it's just the horrible character models.  I dunno who thought that shit was a good idea.



Yeah, exactly that.

Almost dehyped me for Shulk in Smash =0
But then his trailer and images came along and it was all good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't wait for Bayonetta 2.

18 more days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2014)

Mui bueno.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 2, 2014)

Get back to me when they have a Dragon Quest VII localisation Direct.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 2, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Get back to me when they have a Dragon Quest VII localisation Direct.



That's not even a WiiU game.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 2, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> That's not even a WiiU game.



Which should stress to you how much I want them to get that game localised and brought over here!

Just, just let me know it's actually going to happen.  That's all I need.  I don't even care if it won't be here for a couple years.  I just need to know it is happening, that I'll be getting it.  It's my favourite Dragon Quest, I need that remake!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Which should stress to you how much I want them to get that game localised and brought over here!
> 
> Just, just let me know it's actually going to happen.  That's all I need.  I don't even care if it won't be here for a couple years.  I just need to know it is happening, that I'll be getting it.  It's my favourite Dragon Quest, I need that remake!



Square Enix has recently said that they're considering localizing DQ7 along with the Rocket Slime games on 3DS, but they don't know if it would sell enough to justify localizing them.

Why they haven't just pawned off the hard work to Nintendo like they did for DQ9 is beyond me.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 3, 2014)

Wait, when did they say this.  WHEN!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2014)

There you go.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, I found this already: 

Found it 4 min after it was posted.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2014)

Like I said, they should get Nintendo to help out with it like they did for DQ9.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2014)

What are the odds of a Metroid prime HD trilogy pack with a normal control scheme


----------



## Enclave (Sep 3, 2014)

Ehh, I have mixed feelings about that.  If it is the only way for the game to get localised then yeah, I agree.  However if we can get them to localise without Nintendos help?  That's preferable.  Nintendo tends to censor things and there's *plenty* of stuff in DQVII that Nintendo would like to censor.

Anyways, I've done my part and tweeted one of the community managers that the game is wanted.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Like I said, they should get Nintendo to help out with it like they did for DQ9.



Or maybe do like Falcom and Xseed do and use steam as an easy to deploy platform which is making them shit loads'o money.



How is Square Enix so incompetent compared to these much smaller, niche developers?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Ehh, I have mixed feelings about that.  If it is the only way for the game to get localised then yeah, I agree.  However if we can get them to localise without Nintendos help?  That's preferable.  Nintendo tends to censor things and there's *plenty* of stuff in DQVII that Nintendo would like to censor.
> 
> Anyways, I've done my part and tweeted one of the community managers that the game is wanted.



Err, the only reason things get censored is to change the rating. Nintendo's no more likely to censor anything than anyone else like Xseed or Nis America is.

Or Square Enix themselves.

But yes, getting Enix to do it themselves is much preferable. Nintendo doesnt need to be wasting their money on that kind of shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2014)

Fatal Frame news


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 11, 2014)

Do you think Wii U will be on sale for under 300 bucks between now and christmas?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey, guys. For those of you who don't know, Ninty is holding a bit of a Treehouse event for the next 3 hours (followed by some Smash Bros content.


Life - A Faraway Promise.


Right now they're showing off Captain Toad. They'll also be playing Bayonetta 2, Hyrule Warriors and some other stuff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2014)

50$ back deal for 250$ probably


----------



## Yagura (Sep 13, 2014)

Rumor: Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate is coming to Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcAHdFufiQI&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2014)

Hideki Kamiya is one beautiful bastard ;_;

“We have to pass on these experiences to the next generation that otherwise might fall into obscurity. If we really want to think about games as a culture and something that we’re going to push forward, then we need to do something about that.”

“Part of my personal theory of game design is something that I learned from Mikami-san. You don’t create a game by trying to find the faults in it and eliminating those, but by finding the places that are great and making them even better. I think that that’s the really important thing in game design and something I’ve made a commitment to in my work. Not going around and trying to eliminate everything bad about what you’re making but trying to make it even more incredible.”




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEIyN5Lubsc[/youtube]

The best thing about The Wonderful 101 is it takes everything Kamiya learned from 60's/70's anime,Nintendo,Viewtiful Joe,Okami,DMC,Bayonetta and synthesizes a new essence of style.





> This, right here, is what gaming is all about. Honoring the past to better the future. I have so much respect for Kamiya-san's vision. Note that this entire article makes no reference to frame rate, resolution, or any other superficial stat that is oh so important to gamers today. Sure, many of those things are artificially embedded in his design philosophy, but it's about the FEEL, not the statistics.
> 
> Easily the best article I've ever read on IGN. It has renewed my faith in gaming journalism, and the industry as a whole.



Bless his beautiful & gentle soul 

~Platinum maintains its luster forever~


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2014)

Isn't this more of a convo post?

The biggest retrofag in existence, he literally only plays arcade games in his house, Jesus. And even though he hasn't mentioned the more technical aspects of game design, it's disingenuous to think he doesn't take those in consideration whether it's framerate, resolution and game design. He already spoke his mind about those in either his twitter feed (Where he said that Bayonetta 2's pro against the con of playing it a 720p was a 60 fps frame...funny how that worked out) and in his Bayonetta's director commentary, which to me is more interesting at the end of the day. His comment about Mikami's influence is pretty engaging, though.

I also like how that video link shows a character in a game he didn't work on. Nice one, IGN.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Convo moves too fast because they're are multiple talking points going on

Was gonna post it in the bayo thread, but eh I wanted to keep it strictly bayo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2014)

The Wii U can have multiple users on it ( separate interfaces and what not) but there is only one ID associated with the console. So all downloaded games are tied to that one ID. This ID(Nintendo Network I.D) can be transferred to a new system either by calling nintendo and having them do it remotely ( like if you lose your system) or by preforming a system transfer like you would on a 3DS.


We got some new Devil's Third info guys


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 20, 2014)

Its registered to the NNID but you can only have on ID on a system at a time. 

The menu is different for both users however


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  now
It's Nintendo's 125th anniversary tomorrow.
Doomed since 1889 and we're still here.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2014)

Do you guys think 250GB (232gb) is enough for the Wii U? 

So far right now I have Bayonetta (1) which actually only takes 12GB of space.  I'll be getting Smash Wii U afterwards as well and I figure that should be another 12 I guess? 

I guess I'll probably fit almost 20 games in it...and with the Wii U having no games, that should be okay for a bit. Right?


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, you can always buy the retail copies...


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2014)

Nah, it's a Japanese Wii U so that's not an option for me and I rather have the games a day early, not to mention it's cheaper than retail.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 24, 2014)

If you're only buying a few retail games you'll probably be fine Kaitou. But considering a 2tb drive is only 80$ I just went with that.. My Wii U's so far is loaded with indie games and retail titles and I've only hit a third of it there lol.

have you redeemed any cash off  yet?


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> If you're only buying retail games you'll probably be fine Kaitou. But considering a 2tb drive is only 80$ I just went with that..
> 
> have you redeemed any cash off  yet?



No I just said I rather have digital because I'll have one day early than retail, not to mention I will be saving like 15 dollars per game. 

But considering the Wii U barely is going to have games, I should be fine?

And yes, I got like 3000 yen from it.

I bought;
Mario Kart 8
Kamen Rider: Battride War 2
Zelda Musou
Mario Kart 8 DLC
Bayonetta 2

So yeah, around that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 24, 2014)

I know what you said. Nintendo's retail games (like ones by EAD) tend to be small because Nintendo's good at data compression. But when the games are uncompressed they can go up to 20 gbs in space.  250 should be okay but I think its smarter to just go with a 2tb one.

And Im not the one to be asking if the Wii U's digital retail library is small, it really depends on what you want to play. I buy a lot of games in general. Hell i told ya I got 156 wii games last gen XD


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2014)

Isn't Mario Wii U like 20GB last time I checked? Maybe I checked wrong. 

Also...uh..I have 500 yen left actually in my account. When I buy the Hyrule Warriors DLC I should have 1000 yen to redeem. Thinking if I should use those 500 yen to complete my purchase for Fatal Frame V...but eh..I'm still sitting on that. If anything if it gets announced for Europe, I'll get an European Wii U. 

I really hope it comes to the US rather but Fatal Frame 2 Wii Remake never made it here.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 24, 2014)

mario kart 8? That one is 5.5 Gigabytes. Donkey Kong is 12gbs due to uncompressed music. Wonderful 101 is 10gbs due to VA. Hyrule Warriors is 7.8gbs due to FMV cutscenes

Most of the stuff that comes out of EAD is 3-5 gbs 

This will convince you to buy FF5 watching reruns of this


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2014)

Holy shit then I guess I have no choice, huh.  

And I think someone is going to be nice enough on NeoGAF / GameFaqs to release a guide.  

And i think it was New Super Marios Bros. Wii U....But I doubt that shit can ever be 20GB?


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 26, 2014)

So Fatal Frame V is out today...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 26, 2014)

Its 8 on amazon.

Game will do better than Bayonetta 2 and Donkey kong tropical freeze confurmuzzled lol.



Oh I also watched a livestream for the game. The graphics are phenomenal


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2014)

People bought consoles for FF5 and Bayonetta 2

Ding Dong saa osorezu massugu arukou


----------



## Monna (Sep 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> People bought consoles for FF5 and Bayonetta 2
> 
> Ding Dong saa osorezu massugu arukou


I'll probably get a Wii U for Kirby Rainbow Curse and Yoshi's Wooly World


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2014)

Now might be a great time to get one,



Best Buy is selling a new Wii U with Super Mario 3D World and NIntendoLand for 274$

If you can afford it, now is a great time to jump in.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 29, 2014)

Foooooooooooooooolders


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Folders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 29, 2014)

The in-app home menu looks dope too!


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit Folders master race...that goodness.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2014)

The folders are a nice addition. My apps only take up a page and a half, so I don't really need it but I can understand it being helpful for those who have a ton of Virtual console games.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2014)

So Wii U is getting folders too huh? That's good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fJKG_iPINcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2014)

Got the Hyrule Warriors Season Pass and then Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze on sale.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah the free DLC for the game is pretty damn meaty too


Cia gets her own story arc, and 5 maps lmao. Plus Volga/Wizro playable


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2014)

Wii U Knows the True Meaning of Next Gen


----------



## Enclave (Sep 30, 2014)

Next gen means deciding for you that you need an update rather than giving the user actual choice?

That's not the next gen I want to be a part of.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2014)

Hmm? You set it up to do that lol. Its the Wii U's spot pass feature.

(and its a joke anyway lmao)


----------



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says about the gamepad, I fucking love it. Being able to play things with the television off is awesome.

In a perfect world, the Wii U would run 3DS games (and lets face it, not only is it capable of doing so, it comes with all the peripherals to accomplish the task). Then I would sell my 3DS and never look back


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2014)

Im in the same boat. Due to my lifestyle I use my 3DS at home mostly, so its allowed me to appreciate the Wii U even more. Although I do enjoy the 3D and Streetpass functionality on the 3DS. (The two screen game design is somewhat different as well because both screens are one on the 3DS and two screen mechanics on Wii U rely on asymmetry or a delayed response to allow you to switch your focus between the gamepad and the TV)


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I don't care what anyone says about the gamepad, I fucking love it. Being able to play things with the television off is awesome.
> 
> In a perfect world, the Wii U would run 3DS games (and lets face it, not only is it capable of doing so, it comes with all the peripherals to accomplish the task). Then I would sell my 3DS and never look back


Same. You don't really appreciate it until you actually try the feature. I want this back for the next console. I'm sorry but it's just so convenient especially when you don't want to stop playing yet want to watch your shows.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2014)

Gamepad sucks for me.. Yet to touch it.. My gaming set is in my room so I never needed to use the off TV feature.. Yet on the other hand the Pro Controller is the best controller I have ever used yet.. It's perfect in almost every way..

Nintendo should have ditched the gamepad leaving the console with more power and marketed the pro controller like hell..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2014)

Its also great as a universal remote, internet interface. 

Its really great


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2014)

Khris said:


> Gamepad sucks for me.. Yet to touch it.. My gaming set is in my room so I never needed to use the off TV feature.. Yet on the other hand the Pro Controller is the best controller I have ever used yet.. It's perfect in almost every way..
> 
> Nintendo should have ditched the gamepad leaving the console with more power and marketed the pro controller like hell..



Nintendo wasnt gonna pump more power in the Wii U. They were just deciding whether to bite the bullet and include the gamepad with the Wii U.

Nintendo's console is entirely custom hardware so they dont benefit from cheaper hardware off the market so their hardware was more expensive ( compact efficient low heat hardware doesnt come cheap.) Plus they included the gamepad which is a 70$ controller .


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 2, 2014)

Are we still discussing about Razzrs casual ways?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I don't care what anyone says about the gamepad, I fucking love it. Being able to play things with the television off is awesome.
> 
> In a perfect world, the Wii U would run 3DS games (and lets face it, not only is it capable of doing so, it comes with all the peripherals to accomplish the task). Then I would sell my 3DS and never look back



You mean use it as a TV or use it as a controller and a TV? I disagree with the latter. 

But using it as a TV + Wii U Controller Pro is sex.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I don't care what anyone says about the gamepad, I fucking love it. Being able to play things with the television off is awesome.
> 
> In a perfect world, the Wii U would run 3DS games (and lets face it, not only is it capable of doing so, it comes with all the peripherals to accomplish the task). Then I would sell my 3DS and never look back



Same. 

Not like them ditching the Gamepad would have solved 2/3rd's of the Wii U's problems outside of tech anyway.

"A poor-man's 360 that only receives Nintendo games and shit? Pfft fuck dat" - Masses


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2014)

TBH I couldn't care less about third party support for Nintendo consoles. Just keep releasing strong first party games, that's the only fucking reason anyone buys their hardware anyway.

I will play virtually everything else on my computer.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2014)

Most people bought the Wii for the motion controls and its price, not because of its software.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo wasnt gonna pump more power in the Wii U. They were just deciding whether to bite the bullet and include the gamepad with the Wii U.
> 
> Nintendo's console is entirely custom hardware so they dont benefit from cheaper hardware off the market so their hardware was more expensive ( compact efficient low heat hardware doesnt come cheap.) Plus they included the gamepad which is a 70$ controller .



So why is the WiiU's hardware relatively expensive to the Wii? Obviously the controller counts..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> Same.
> 
> Not like them ditching the Gamepad would have solved 2/3rd's of the Wii U's problems outside of tech anyway.
> 
> "A poor-man's 360 that only receives Nintendo games and shit? Pfft fuck dat" - Masses



I stil dont understand why people say that. Its nothing like the 360 besides the fact they both have EDRAM

Except the Wii U has more of it and its on the board directly. 360 is all about Xenon. The Wii U's a stronger device anyhow


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2014)

Ive actually never heard the Wii-U being called a poor mans 360. That really doesn't make any sense, if people are saying that they are just ignorant.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2014)

Khris said:


> So why is the WiiU's hardware relatively expensive to the Wii? Obviously the controller counts..



Basically they're the only people investing in that type of hardware these days. Custom hardware isnt cheap.

There's a reason the 360 and the PS3 also havent dropped in price as well you know. Sony and MS are trying to make their money back from their expensive as hell hardware choices


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Ive actually never heard the Wii-U being called a poor mans 360. That really doesn't make any sense, if people are saying that they are just ignorant.



Yep. The system runs straight ports of 360 games with better graphics and slightly lower framerate due to v-sync.

Coding for Xenons inefficient memory structure ( which requires extremely fast computing to accommodate its set up)  chugs the WiiU's Tri-core processor while the GPU is left to bruteforce its way through the code. 

The Wii U was always a system stuck right in between the gens.Its designed like the Xbox One/PS4 (Cerny considered building the PS4 like Nintendo built the Wii U actually)in terms of pipeline structure and feature set but it doesnt have the raw grunt that those machines do. The PS4 and the Xbox One's CPU's arent that great. So they put 8 of them in there. The Wii U's processor can preform on their level, but its GPU is 6xxx level.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ckO2FDxjUvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (Oct 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BapVf3fVN6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

No news on a european store, eh?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2014)

Its most likely a stop gap till the Web Eshop is up and running


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope^ You gonna buy it with your own money.

Even if I have to torture you, lmao.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2014)

But I ain't got money for Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2014)

Thought you were gonna give to friends who can't afford it? 

Death can't afford it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2014)

I prefer having physical copies of my games more so when HD space is scarce. I'll enjoy having physical copies of Bayonetta 1 & 2 to add to my WiiU collection. 

Other than a handful of VC games, the only digital WiiU games I own are WiiU sports Club and Legend of Zelda WindWaker HD. 

I stuck with the physical copies of

Nintendo Land
NSMBU
ZombieU
Sonic All Stars Racing
Mario Kart 8
Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2014)

Nintendo Land could possibly be my only physical copy once I get my American Wii U. 

And oh, Smash Wii U as well. I'm starting to like Digital games a lot.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> I tend to avoid them when I can. Even with the PS4 I still prefer the physical copy even if it only takes me a couple of minutes to download a full game **accidentally downloaded DriveClub, thinking it was the PS+ version and now I can't get a refund***



Don't you carefully read your purchases, even if they are free?

Only time I made that mistake was when I was getting the bunch of free Soul Sacrifice DLC and accidentally chose one of the paid DLC, but it was only a few dollars I already had in my account and wasn't planning on using.  But I can't talk.

I would have noticed with some like DC tho.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Don't you carefully read your purchases, even if they are free?
> 
> Only time I made that mistake was when I was getting the bunch of free Soul Sacrifice DLC and accidentally chose one of the paid DLC, but it was only a few dollars I already had in my account and wasn't planning on using.  But I can't talk.
> 
> I would have noticed with some like DC tho.



I removed my credit info from my PSN account over a year ago so, they shouldn't have been able to charge me even if they wanted to do but apparently they still had it. I once again, had to remove it


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't do digital copies.

If the game is an indie title (or an older title) that can only be downloaded, I'll do that, but otherwise there's no way in hell I'm paying full price for a digital title that I can get for the price as a physical copy.


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2014)

not to mention physical copies go down in price way faster than digital ones where they expect you to pay full price for the convenience, at least on psn

I'll only buy digital games on steam


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2014)

Exactly.

If I buy a game for 60 bones, or whatever, new, and I don't like it or don't see myself playing it again, I can flip it pretty quick and make most of my money back.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess PlayStation Plus and Steam really converted me, tbh. 

I only want Physical for show off reasons (especially if it's a CE) but not the convenience of it pretty much.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2014)

I buy digital games because they dont fuck up your disc drives over time. These days I only buy games I dont really esxpect to play alot physically. Because I can sell those back and I dont play them enough to screw with the disc drive.

Otherwise I actually buy them because I like the boxart. LIke I did with Hyrule warriors

I buy some 3DS games digitally for convenience sakes. But you know, Carts > Discs


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 22, 2014)

I am now a happy owner of a Wii U....again.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 22, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Exactly.
> 
> If I buy a game for 60 bones, or whatever, new, and I don't like it or don't see myself playing it again, I can flip it pretty quick and make most of my money back.



Physical copies all the way  I only go digital for old games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2014)

I cant fuck with steam due to DRM.

Anyway, Eminem and Miley Cyrus own WiiU's


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I cant fuck with steam due to DRM.
> 
> Anyway, Eminem... own WiiU's



_"The hell with Playstation
I'm still on my first mana from Zelda.
Nintendo, bitch!"_
     -*Eminem*, So Far


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2014)

I assume he got a ps4 cause he said destiny bored him lol


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 27, 2014)

Getting a Wii U for christmas this will either be a great investment or a crappy one oh well i also have a ps3 so the Wii U won't have to shoulder it all on its own.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

The Wii U has a lot of games so I'd say its a good investment. The other consoles will start coming into their own come 2015/2016 while the Wii U has 2 years worth of software(300 something games) and 15 First party titles already announced for 2015 ( and a few in early 2016 plus whatever they announce at E3 next year)


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well i got Hyrule warriors and wind waker HD what other games should i add? maybe bayonetta 2?


----------



## Yagura (Oct 29, 2014)

*Hyrule Warriors meets sales expectations in Japan, above expectations overseas*


> Koei Tecmo seems to be pleased with the performance of Hyrule Warriors. During the company’s latest financial earnings Q&A, Koei Tecmo couldn’t say if the game surpassed the 500,000 target since Nintendo handled publishing in the west. However, Hyrule Warriors’ Japanese sales are in line with what was expected, and overseas sales are above expectations. There are hopes for even higher sales outside of Japan with more shipments in the second half of the fiscal year.




That's nice. Probably far and way from that 1 million mark, but still, that's nice.


Hopefully this encourages Nintendo to continue to broaden the Zelda IP like this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 29, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Well i got Hyrule warriors and wind waker HD what other games should i add? maybe bayonetta 2?



It depends on what you like.  Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze is one of the greatest momentum based 2D platformers ever made, ZombiU is a great survival horror game that really shows what the Wii U can do, Pikmin 3 is an amazing strategy game that also really shines with the Wii U Gamepad. Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate is a fantastic game that can last you for over 500 hours of pure gameplay, Deus EX HR is practically the definitive version of that game complete in full with all the Bells and Whistles, probably one of the best 3rd party ports ever made TBH. Its even better than the PC version. The only advantage that one has is 60fps. 

The Wii U has lots of games like this and a lot of fun indie games as well ( exclusives too) 

Oh and Lego City Undercover is a fun GTA-esque game built for the Wii U. It has some long ass loading times however

The first party games are some of the best Nintendo's ever produced. Its a bit sad to see the console unable to shake some of its stigma's and sell more, but thats more or less Nintendo and the Media's fault for screwing up the messaging. Unlike with the PS4. Which has found its audience. 

But yeah, most enthusiasts now know the Wii U is the consoles most worth your time and the PS4 isnt strong enough as a console to do the things they expected it to do.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 29, 2014)

They have a lot of games to pick from some tough choices ahead.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, at any rate its a good idea to check the Wikipedia pages for the consoles to get a look at their library.


On another Note Nintendo revealed what their QOL initiative is all about



If the implementation is anywhere near as good as it is in Wii Fit, Art Academy or Style Savvy Nintendo could have a real winner on their hands


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Upcoming Nintendo First Party Releases_ 










*Spoiler*: _Upcoming Nintendo Third Party Releases_


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2014)

Videos are now in 60fps on Chrome,Internet Explorer and Safari

Watch this video in 360p 30fps  and then in 720 60fps

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zPm3SSj6W8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2014)

Soraya retweted


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2014)

Rumors abound that Nintendo of Italy leaked a European release date of March 2015 for Xenoblade Chronicles X. 

I suppose we'll know tomorrow when the game is coming.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 4, 2014)

Then that means the Japanese release will be on January or so.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 4, 2014)

3DS: Project Steam footage, Yokai Watch announcement and something else.

WiiU: Splatoon, Yoshi, Kirby and maybe Xenoblade (if that's even early 2015)

There's no way they would show Zelda IMO.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 4, 2014)

It'll be interesting what they decide to show tommorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2014)

I am ready for the direct


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 5, 2014)

I am as well lets see what they got cookin in the oven.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nintendo Life ‏@nintendolife  38s38 seconds ago
The North American Direct will be about 33 minutes long   #NintendoDirect #NintendoDirectNA


----------



## YoungChief (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shitamoli! Majora's Mask 3DS finally!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2014)

Hugh, they must have spent a crap load of money in the amibo if they're pushing that crap all over the system.

I missed the Majora 3D announcement. Good for the people that want that, I guess.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 5, 2014)

So this was mainly for the games that we didn't know too much about about like Codename STEAM, Kirby, Splatoon and Xenoblade. Good Direct


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 5, 2014)

Xenoblade is at the very top of my list game looks great and its suppose to be bigger then the first one.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2014)

Cool Japanese release for Kirby comes first.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2014)

So I got Kirby and Captain Toad.

Feels good to be own both Wii Us.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 5, 2014)

Captain toad looks very fun and cute i suck at puzzle games though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2014)

Hype. Can't contain it. 

*dick explodes*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2014)

I need this game now!!

Japan is getting in Spring it seems. :/


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2014)

Spring?

Fuckyes!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2014)

Japan: Spring 2015
West: Targeting 2015


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2014)

These Gifs look better






No words,just no words. Horii Shiiiiiieeeeeettttttt.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2014)

Online confirmed? 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2014)

Official Website with Music. Its beautiful


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Japan: Spring 2015
> West: Targeting 2015



Donde??

I'm blind so I cant find where you found that info.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Donde??
> 
> I'm blind so I cant find where you found that info.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 5, 2014)

That looks epic Monolith might have another hit on there hands.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I need this game now!!
> 
> Japan is getting in Spring it seems. :/



Never played a xeno game in my life (I know I need to fix that) but man this looks like tight shit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 has immaculately crafted and detailed DLC

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsY0T4BNKuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 7, 2014)

Higher quality gifs and music

Watch it now fools.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BBhZ2L39Kg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2014)

Hahahaha, Monolith's Website got overloaded from too much traffic 

And yes Online confirmed for Xenoblade X


 Rodea the Sky Soldier is Slated for 3DS and Wii U


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2014)

*eagerly awaiting the MK8 DLC in another 48 hours.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

That's in two days? It's like these gaming fucks don't want me to get married or something


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2014)

"Of course we want you to get married. To us." -Nintendo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

Better than to be married to EA


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 12, 2014)

Shirker said:


> "Of course we want you to get married. To us." -Nintendo



But me and my wallet aren't ready for that kind of commitment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2014)

I betya your wallet is a whore.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 12, 2014)

How dare you, it's not like my wallet opens it itself for everything.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 12, 2014)

Your wallet is already stretched enough.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2014)

Zelda Wii U is going to be at E3 2015 again with improved graphics and horseback boss battles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

e3 2015? This game gonna be released in 2016 or something.. Dayum.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 13, 2014)

It's certainly possible that we won't get to play Zelda Wii U until 2016 but we'll see.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> It's certainly possible that we won't get to play Zelda Wii U until 2016 but we'll see.



I sincerely hope that isn't the case.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 13, 2014)

Pretty sure it will come out Winter 2015.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 13, 2014)

So Xenoblade in the summer of 2015 for the US and Zelda for the winter? both should carry the year for big N.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 13, 2014)

Not stating facts but Zelda games come out on Winter or Late Fall.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2014)

Just got the Wii U for 259.99. It came with Nland and 3d world. 

Wanted one for awhile now, but after playing smash for a long time, I got tired of Smash and/or nintendo for the last month. Not really in the mood to play games right now, but I jumped on it just to save some money I might spend in the future.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

Buy the Bayonetta1&2 bundle. That is all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't like DMC, Bayonetta, Ninja Gaiden, MGR:R, etc. I really dislike these type of combo action games. Always will.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 13, 2014)

Twitter tells me that Golden Sun 2 is now available on the Wii U eShop.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 13, 2014)

Well shit now I feel compelled to buy both. As long as they don't do the same for the battle network games.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 13, 2014)

Need to buy some gameboy games as well while I'm at it. 

And maybe buy Wonderful 101, Goova.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe, I'll check it out but only after all the main stuff. So I'll have 3d World, Smash, Donkey Kong, Hyrule Warriors, and Mk8. Then I'm going to get xenoblade chronicles, Super mario galaxy 2, and maybe Skyward Sword, I'm not sure if the Wii U comes with a Wii mote with motion plus though...

Outside of that, is there any site that can list the Wii U Eshop games? I mean virtual console, gameboy games and stuff


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 13, 2014)

You need to buy the wii-mote seperately unfortunately they should be cheap though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2014)

Goova said:


> Maybe, I'll check it out but only after all the main stuff. So I'll have 3d World, Smash, Donkey Kong, Hyrule Warriors, and Mk8. Then I'm going to get xenoblade chronicles, Super mario galaxy 2, and maybe Skyward Sword, I'm not sure if the Wii U comes with a Wii mote with motion plus though...
> 
> Outside of that, is there any site that can list the Wii U Eshop games? I mean virtual console, gameboy games and stuff



Do you like action games at all? The Wonderful 101 might be more your speed.

It doesnt really have combos.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2014)

Ill check it out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Do you like action games at all? The Wonderful 101 might be more your speed.
> 
> *It doesnt really have combos.*



You were playing that shit wrong dude. 

101 is definitely a combo-heavy action game. The game is pretty much pleading with you to bust out long stylish combo with the Unite Morph input scheme. As well as the soooo many PG-style techniques you can buy later. Stuff like parrying, fucking witch time(forgot what's it called in the game), and DMC like input attacks(stinger and shit). 

You can even link your combos when switching weapons FFS 

just watch this vid

[YOUTUBE]ggE_TR0vzwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 14, 2014)

If recall correctly,  Blue's attacks mimicked Dante's. 

But yeah, no, W101 is just as action paced as it's brothers and sister. DMC, VJ, and Bayo. Even more so I'd say.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2014)

It's actually more chaotic than say the first DMC. Some of the shit you can string.. My lord


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 14, 2014)

So many swords, whips, fists, naginatas, and boomerangs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2014)

Dodge spike > witch time(checked it, it's called hero time in 101) > Sword uppercut > Bomb > fekking boomerangs > whips >the hammer


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 14, 2014)

yeah sucks I don't like them. It mainly has to do with how bad I am at doing combo's naturally, and my lack of motivation to ever learn any combo ever. Just not fun for me, feels like homework.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> You were playing that shit wrong dude.
> 
> 101 is definitely a combo-heavy action game. The game is pretty much pleading with you to bust out long stylish combo with the Unite Morph input scheme. As well as the soooo many PG-style techniques you can buy later. Stuff like parrying, fucking witch time(forgot what's it called in the game), and DMC like input attacks(stinger and shit).
> 
> ...


Those are not combos.  Thats an attack loop. ( I've played this game in and out thank you very much lol)

The wonderful 101 doesnt grade you based on how fancy or varied your moveset is either.

Each weapon has its own attack loop and its own version of skills.Its more similar to viewtiful joe in that respect.

 Bayonetta on the other hand combines half of Viewtiful joe's mechanics to bayonetta's DMC style combo system with Platinum games typical game rating style.

DMC Bayonetta and Ninja gaiden have long fucking lists of combos. TW101 does not.

The wonderful 101 has attack loops that you can intersect at will. As they have natural flow. Then you have skills which arent combos either. these are standard and link between all weapons. Its extremely helpful for juggling enemies in the air to know how to link them up. 

That's the closest thing to a "combo" in TW101. But its not rigid in structure like its brethren.

Which is kind of the reason the game is deeper than its brethren. You have a standard attack structure between every character that varies in execution. Plus its endlessly satisfying to control that many people as one unit. Deciding whether to make a bigger unit or to use multi unite morphs to deal with enemies as they come is important too.  Maintain lock on is the most important aspect for that.

The string combinations are endless, but there's no set up to learn at all. Its just stuff that becomes second nature after playing awhile and understanding how you can link moves together.

In that respect its similar to smash bros.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2014)

>attack loop
>weapon/technique links
>juggling 

These are fucking combos elements


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 14, 2014)

To have combos first you need a combo  list to distract you before you even start playing the game.

The way combo's work in TW101 is more similar to how its structured in Viewitful Joe.

The wonderful 101 is an excellent example of a game that teaches you how it works just by playing it. 

When certain things click and you get the right skills it just becomes a whole nother beast.

I prefer its core to that of Bayonetta tbh. I prefer how it controls

If Bayonetta is VJ x DMC x Multitasking multiple enemies 

Then Wonderful 101 is Viewitful Joe x Okami's brush and switch mechanics.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 14, 2014)

*So games I will try to get on Black Friday:*

The Wonderful 101
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Super Mario 3D World
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
Super Mario Bros. U / Luigi (maybe)

What else am I missing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2014)

You do realize you can also "just play" DMC/Bayonetta through Easy-Automatic settings right? 



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> When certain things click and you get the right skills it just becomes a whole nother beast.



I think you're subtly agreeing with me here. You're just switching the terminology. 

And what's this combo list thing you're talking about? I never even look at those. All I do is try shit for myself and see which works better in certain situations. W101 not having a solid combo list is actually perfect for experimenting with combos. 

Hell, correct me if I'm wrong but DMC 4 never taught you about linking styles. 

And who cares about combo grades? If the inputs are there; it's combo-accessible/heavy. Grading is a big bonus, I wont lie. But it does not define the combo system in a game. 

You keep mentioning Viewtiful Joe, which is right in this situation. But did you know that W101 borrows just as much elements from Bayonetta?


.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> *So games I will try to get on Black Friday:*
> 
> The Wonderful 101
> Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
> ...



I'd skip Mario Bros. as you're already getting the two best platformers on the system. And Mario Bros. is just inferior to those games in every way possible.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 14, 2014)

Will do. Any other suggestions?

As you already may know or not, I already have Captain Toad, Smash Wii U, Hyrule Warriors, Mario Kart 8 and Bayonetta 1/2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Will do. Any other suggestions?
> 
> As you already may know or not, I already have Captain Toad, Smash Wii U, Hyrule Warriors, Mario Kart 8 and Bayonetta 1/2.



Sonic All Stars Racing, if only for the asymmetrical racing gameplay.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 14, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Sonic All Stars Racing, if only for the asymmetrical racing gameplay.



Yeah no multiplats, please. Especially if I can play them in my Master Race. 

And I have the game on PC too. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah no multiplats, please. Especially if I can play them in my Master Race.
> 
> And I have the game on PC too. But thanks anyway.



The only reason I suggested it was because it offered exclusive asymmetrical local game play which none of the other versions offered. 1 players (gamepad) vs 4 players.  

It's the reason why I decided not to buy it for any of my other systems. 
In either case, you already have it, so it's a moot point


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2014)

Most of the good multiplats on the Wii U usually have exclusive features

 Like Deus Ex HR Directors Cut. I wouldnt recommend the buggy PC or consoles version at all. Play any of the older builds of the game.

The only realistic version to play is the Wii U one. Its specifically built and tailored to the platform. Funnest place to experience the game. If you do get it you should leave me a recording via Miiverse with the game


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 15, 2014)

I might be looking to cop a Wii U this holiday season but I have some concerns.
-How fast is the internet browsing/Netflix/Hulu features? 
-What fighting games (other than Brawl) does it offer? I'm a big fan of games like street fighter, and Tekken are there any similar titles?
-Are all 3rd party titles ass? I don't mind having slightly worse graphics or anything, but I ant campaign gameplay to be good for games like COD or Madden.

Will rep good answer, just really need some help deciding on whether to buy it, or save money for PS3


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 15, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> I might be looking to cop a Wii U this holiday season but I have some concerns.
> -How fast is the internet browsing/Netflix/Hulu features?
> -What fighting games (other than Brawl) does it offer? I'm a big fan of games like street fighter, and Tekken are there any similar titles?
> -Are all 3rd party titles ass? I don't mind having slightly worse graphics or anything, but I ant campaign gameplay to be good for games like COD or Madden.
> ...



I guess it depends on your internet connection but Netflix and Hulu works as fast it it works on my Xbox One / PS3 / PS4.

Additionally, you can use the Gamepad as a screen as well so that's fun. Internet browsing works well as well, and same deal with the Gamepad. 

So far it only offers Tekken Tag 2 and it has extra features. It also has a fight-stick as well. 

Wii U lacks 3rd party support most of the time. I would say that you should get a PS3 instead and it has a bigger library and cheaper games by now. You will be able to get a ton of games for 20 dollars now, especially on BF.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 15, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Most of the good multiplats on the Wii U usually have exclusive features
> 
> Like Deus Ex HR Directors Cut. I wouldnt recommend the buggy PC or consoles version at all. Play any of the older builds of the game.
> 
> The only realistic version to play is the Wii U one. Its specifically built and tailored to the platform. Funnest place to experience the game. If you do get it you should leave me a recording via Miiverse with the game



I wouldn't really rebuy Batman: Arkham City/Origins or Deus Ex just for those features tbh. 

Maybe when I'm desperate for games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2014)

Batman's is just gyro and map stuff, Deus Ex however is pretty fucking compelling.

Yo all these people saving 60-130$ via the wii u eshop lmao


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 15, 2014)

Obviously I never got anything through my American Wii U but I was able to acquire almost 60 dollars for it as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2014)

Quick question; does all-stars run at 60fps on the wii u?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2014)

There will be 3 types of people visiting Gamestop this Friday.


Those who pre-ordered Pokemon Alpha Sapphire/Omega Ruby
Those who pre-ordered Super Smash Brothers
Those who pre-ordered both.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2014)

Khris said:


> Quick question; does all-stars run at 60fps on the wii u?



Most of the larger sites have stated that the game will be running at 1080p and 60fps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2014)

Dayum. If I didn't already own Mario Kart..

PS3 version was the suck.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2014)

Khris said:


> Dayum. If I didn't already own Mario Kart..
> 
> PS3 version was the suck.



My mistake, I thought you were talking about Smash Bros.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2014)

niggggggggggggggg


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 15, 2014)

He said All-Star in the post though. 

And yeah Smash Wii U is 1080p and 60fps and it looks beautiful. Can't wait for Pokemon either.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2014)

Smash is technically full of All-Stars.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> He said All-Star in the post though.
> 
> And yeah Smash Wii U is 1080p and 60fps and it looks beautiful. Can't wait for Pokemon either.



*Hence*, why I said it was my mistake and not his


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 15, 2014)

@Shirker

Nintendo All Stars Battle Royale? 



Kira Yamato said:


> *Hence*, why I said it was my mistake and not his



Of course it was your mistake but All-Star = / = Smash. 

But I'm just playing, man.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2014)

Hes talking about Sanic guys....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2014)

Sears glitched his WiiU price on their webpage.

Any douche in here that lives in America should try to price match it. Go to the store and show them this, some people are getting the deal some aren't.

I've easily read 100+ successful attempts over the last few hours between all the forums talking about this.

Wish I was american right now. Fuck, if anyone can pull this one off for me, I'd gladly pay him back and the shipping fees.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sears glitched his WiiU price on their webpage.
> 
> Any douche in here that lives in America should try to price match it. Go to the store and show them this, some people are getting the deal some aren't.
> 
> ...



I'll try to check it out for you tomorrow, bro.  I'll hit up Best Buy and Walmart and see what they have to say. I'm just hoping they don't laugh in my face.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

They did it with the 3DS too btw


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm gonna buy two or three and sell them on eBay afterwards. 

If Death can't help then I can certainly try.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 17, 2014)

Now I'm mad.

Not only it didn't work but 13 other people went there and tried as well. 

Wish you luck Death-kun.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 17, 2014)

Wal-Mart didn't work. Going to try Best Buy and Target tomorrow. 

There might be some employee who might be oblivious about it. I remember last week one employee was unaware that the Gamer Club Unlocked was over but she was going to process it anyway until she realized it wasn't going through (cause the deal was over).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

Do they price-match cyber monday deals in your state?

Look up their policy

Sears also owns k-mart so try them too


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 17, 2014)

>CyberMonday

Really, Razr??


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah pretty sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

Pre-ordering smash.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2014)

Khris confirmed slowpoke 

<--*only _just_ got around to pre-ordering Friday*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

Am sorry for not being a rich arsehole like you  

*also pre-ordered pokemon omega ruby and like 70 bucks in psn credit*

#struggle

EDIT: also, when the fuck are they gonna localize the new fatal frame?


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 17, 2014)

Going to try today.

NEVER GIVE UP THE FIGHT!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

Go for it buddy.

Fatal Frame 5 is being localized with the movie. Western movie coming to as a tie in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

So no release date


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> Pre-ordering smash.



I have yet to do this... I am going to get it at local store and maybe a couple of days earlier... "crossing fingers"


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 17, 2014)

The fight was lost.



The dream is over, guys.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

Nintendo's hosting some type of gaming party festival to celebrate gaming together in 2015 via Dwango and Nico Nico working with several 3rd party devs along with Playstation and Sega

Anyway the skinny is here 

Iwata made a special video saying Nintendo's approving of Derivative works and they're apart of some sponsorship program from Dwango you can join if you consistently produce quality content using their IP ( Its a Nico Nico only Initiative. They have something similar in the west here too I believe)


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> The fight was lost.
> 
> 
> 
> The dream is over, guys.



The dream is dead. Gone are the days of braindead Walmart employees, smartphones ruined us all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2014)

One more reason to hate mobile gaming. List's getting big.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2014)

My favorite response when managers don't want to follow their own price match policy: "Well if _they_ have it that cheap then go buy it _there_!"

How about no. I'm here, right now, and I expect you to shut your fucking mouth and do your job.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

You're lucky they actually talk back. Sometimes they just stare at me awkwardly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 18, 2014)

just got a wii U today. Pretty comfy, love the gamepad. people should know about this feeling


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 18, 2014)

I thought you been had it?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 18, 2014)

no i ordered it thursday


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns2HL_SqZaM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2014)

Whats that for?

That game sold like 25million copies lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2014)

^worldwide perhaps. 


The 10mil refers to the U.S. sales.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2014)

>smash coming out tomorrow
>entire weekend free
>house sitting, they have a massive TV

It's time.

I'm ready.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2014)

I gotta be inner-city tomorrow. Which means a minumum of 2 hours after buying Smash of not playing it.

I will have it... but can't play it... for 2 hours.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 20, 2014)

Didn't preorder smash, going to try buying it off the shelf. Let's see if I get lucky.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2014)

I was woken up by my WiiU gamepad around 1:00am telling me Smash Bros is now available. I won't be getting the game but thanks for the reminder


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 21, 2014)

Fighters aren't my thing but other people want me to pick up Smash Bros so I think I will so they can play it.
Right now I'm more interested in the upcoming Toad game, actually, as well as some 3DS releases I haven't picked up yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2014)

Today was a good day for sure....



The extra Sapphire is for my niece




Found out I can't use the amiibos in Hyrule Warriors until Nov.27th when their update is scheduled to be release.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2014)

Sweet jesus, but I suppose that's the only way to play pokemon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2014)

Who didn't see this coming?




It's probably going to be awhile until the adapters are fully back in stock. People go nuts when hot items are in short supply and it's even worse during the holiday season.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 23, 2014)

Interesting article about Nintendo's business this year


----------



## Enclave (Nov 23, 2014)

Ah, good times.  Finally got around to playing Mario Kart 8.  Wife and I sat down to play a little bit this morning, next thing we knew 3 hours had gone by


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2014)

^Time tends to fly when you're karting with others xDD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2014)

Suda51 wants to return to NMH


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 24, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Suda51 wants to return to NMH



Fuuuuck Yeeeeees. 

But then again given how 2 was maybe it's better off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2014)

He didnt direct 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2014)

He hasn't directed a single game since NMH.

And considering what happened with Lily Bergamo, Suda is losing his touch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2014)

lily bergamo is let it die because let it die makes sense

Suda is just a producer now I think. or a name for a project to get slapped with because reasons


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2014)

Whatever, Suda saying that he's returning to NMH amounts to little since he's not really into directing games anymore. And nothing he's been involved with has been as good as Killer 7 or NMH 1, although he's still a pretty entertaining writer.

Anyway, Rodea got a new trailer and despite cranking up the cringe when it comes to the plot, the gameplay looks really fucking sweet. Like Nights and Panzer Dragoon had a baby.

[YOUTUBE]uyWf0PUU-28[/YOUTUBE]

Gonna add this to my "to buy" list when I get that WiiU.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He hasn't directed a single game since NMH.
> 
> And considering what happened with Lily Bergamo, Suda is losing his touch.



Nothing happened with Lily Bergamo. That's the point. I want that game you grasshopper fuck


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2014)

If only Club Nintendo allowed amiibos to be registered for coins. I'm so close to Platinum status this year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2014)

Excellent deal off NIntendo's UK store for the WIi U a Christmas special promo pic


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2014)

Speaking of amiibo, here's a good article about em


----------



## Enclave (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd very much like an Action RPG to be made that utilises Amiibo and not necessarily as an AI helper but a character I can take control of.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2014)

I want a custom robo amiibo fighting game like Swapteam or an RPG.

And a card battle amiibo game. That'd be amazing.

The story of how WaveShine The StarFox nearly decimated an entire competition


That smash bros AI si legit XD


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 26, 2014)

Will xenoblade chronicles x really be bigger then the first one? that'll mean it's longer right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2014)

The game's been in development for 5 years so yes.

Its 5 times the size of japan because they have huge mechs to increase the scope of travel


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2014)

Hmmh...well, I see that my Link Amiibo unlocks a spinner weapon in Hyrule Warriors and a Mii Racing Suit in MK8


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah Mario Kart 8 also had Amiibo features.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2014)

Bought The Wonderful 101. Was gonna get other games but I am broke thanks to buying Collector's Editions and there's barely any good sales aside fro the Toys R Us 40% which isn't too good either.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2014)

For anyone interested in a WiiU, Toys R Us is gonna have the white WiiU Skylanders bundle for $200.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can play xenoblade chronicles with the pro controller?


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2014)

You can't use the Wii U Pro Controller with any Wii game.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 27, 2014)

So the wii-mote is the only way to play it? ehh thats ok.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> So the wii-mote is the only way to play it? ehh thats ok.



You can also play it with a Classic Controller Pro attached to the Wiimote.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2014)

Or get a gamecube classic controller.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm gonna have a lot of controllers.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2014)

Get this instead, bro.





This is what I was referring to in my last post.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't you need a gamecube adapter?


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2014)

No, that's a classic controller (what death-kun posted) disguised as a gamecube controller. So basically it works like a cc which you connect to the wiimote


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2014)

Wii mote+ nunchuk is Xenoblades most comfortable control scheme imo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2014)

The amiibos certainly gives people incentive to play their games each day since you can get new items each day. I ended up getting two new weapons this morning in Hyrule warriors. I thought you were only supposed to get one new weapon each day


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 29, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> The amiibos certainly gives people incentive to play their games each day since you can get new items each day. I ended up getting two new weapons this morning in Hyrule warriors. I thought you were only supposed to get one new weapon each day



Okay, now I'm tempted to get one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2014)

u can get 5 items a day in hyrule warriors from amiibo


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 29, 2014)

Would it be wise to pre-order xenoblade chronicles x before it even has a definitive release date?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2014)

Unless you plan on getting the game digitally I suggest you do so.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2014)

This is a sight to behold. We've come so far...



> Xenoblade Chronicles X Director,Tetsuya Takahashi,Says He's Finally Made The Game He Always Wanted To via




Nintendo giving MonolithSoft the time & funding they needed to flex their creativity was the best decision they've ever made. God Bless Hitoshi Yamagami


----------



## Naruto (Dec 4, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Would it be wise to pre-order


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 4, 2014)

To be fair, nintendo's games haven't made me regret preordering them just yet.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 4, 2014)

Is Xenoblade chronicles good? I completely fogotten about it up to this point since E3 but it has no online MP but sharp graphics and gameplay iirc.

Anybody getting Captain Toad tomorrow?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2014)

Chronicles is a single player JRPG  on the Wii

The Wii U game is a single player JRPG with online co-op


The closest games comparable to them is chrono trigger.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, gonna buy a WiiU next week.

Thank God for Nintendo and its complete lack of care for consumer demand. Sold 10 Gamecube adapters for 70 euros a piece. Spending money for Nintendo with Nintendo money.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2014)

That's a joke right? Did yo-.... did you seriously buy 10 adapters for the sake of selling them later because you knew they would be coveted?

That is... deliciously evil. I don't know whether to be impressed, disappointed or... scared.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2014)

I know Nintnedo's stuff holds up but that's a whole new level


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2014)

Holy shit I should of done that. 

Was too busy with the game that it slipped my mind.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2014)

Shirker said:


> That's a joke right? Did yo-.... did you seriously buy 10 adapters for the sake of selling them later because you knew they would be coveted?
> 
> That is... deliciously evil. I don't know whether to be impressed, disappointed or... scared.



I bought the original limited edition Zelda 3DS for $125 and sold it for $450 a year later to a desperate guy around Christmas.

People can and will pay ridiculous amounts of money for Nintendo stuff, especially once it isn't sold in stores anymore.

Take the Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire Dual Pack that was sold for $80. The only things different between it and the normal versions were the cardboard box and 200 in-game Potions. They're now selling on eBay for upwards of $150. 

Scalping is easy money. If I had less of a conscience I would do it more often.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2014)

I would of really buy like 20 adapters if I knew that Nintendo wasn't so incompetent with the adapters. Fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh they are. I had to buy the lan adapter from some unknown Japanese site earlier this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I would of really buy like 20 adapters if I knew that Nintendo wasn't so incompetent with the adapters. Fuck.



The only reason why I didn't buy more is because I just couldn't (Although I got myself 3 more). Giant chain stores like Fnac only got like, 10 of them. They sold most of them to the Smash dudes when the game released. 

This shit is getting more expensive by the day. I'll never understand Nintendo with this shit but hey, I'm not complaining. Bayonetta 2, here I fucking come.

Edit: Sold another one for 85 bucks. Pro-controller payed for. 

Speaking of which, this separate peripheral bullshit is a joke. Nintendo should pull off a Xbone and make a WiiU bundled with the pro controller and without the tablet because boy...I do not want it.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2014)

Well shit, maybe for next time I know what to do. Gonna buy the next big thing or maybe even buy just units in case history repeats itself. (If they plan to re-release them). 

But happy for you Death.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks, man. I had to catch a break sooner or later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2014)

Go buy Bayo 2 ASAP brah


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2014)

Gonna sink myself into that shit. Everything else's gonna be pushed to the backburner.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The only reason why I didn't buy more is because I just couldn't (Although I got myself 3 more). Giant chain stores like Fnac only got like, 10 of them. They sold most of them to the Smash dudes when the game released.
> 
> This shit is getting more expensive by the day. I'll never understand Nintendo with this shit but hey, I'm not complaining. Bayonetta 2, here I fucking come.
> 
> ...



Nintendo can only give best buy what they order. Blame best buy.

Anyway. You need the gamepad for online play( and quite a few games.)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2014)

Target is selling 250$ Wii Us and 150$ 3DS's next week if you guys want to get in on that

Now's a really good time to get a Wii U. By the end of 2015 it'll have a library of 450+ games 

This is what the tentpole first party lineup for 2015 looks like by the way

Febuary: Kirby
March:Mario Party
April: Xenoblade
May: Splatoon
June:Mario Maker
July: Project Robot/Project Guard/Mario Vs DK
August: Starfox
September:Yoshi's Wooly World
October Devil's Third
November: Zelda

+SMT X Fe + Pokken +Fatal Frame 5+ whatever else they announce for 2016


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2014)

Umm my tv does not have a HDMI port where you plug the cord for the wii U any solution to this?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2014)

Wii U doesnt require a TV. Just an outlet.

I suggest you take your Wii U to a friends house and set it up there get everything all installed and ready.  then take it back home and just play your games on the gamepad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank god 

The fucking internet sometimes... maaaaaan.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 8, 2014)

Can you really play games solely on the gamepad without any audio and video from the tv?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 8, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Can you really play games solely on the gamepad without any audio and video from the tv?



Yes. So far the only exception to this has been WWHD if I'm right.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hmm i got that as well looks like i'll have to wait to play that.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Nintendo can only give best buy what they order. Blame best buy.
> 
> Anyway. You need the gamepad for online play( and quite a few games.)



This, actually.

The retailers put in orders for how many they want and Nintendo supplies them. Nintendo doesn't decide how many go where. They fulfill orders, get paid by the retailers, and then the retailers sell them. 

Blame the retailers for not ordering enough in the first place, and blame them for not ordering more fast enough once they ran out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Target is selling 250$ Wii Us and 150$ 3DS's next week if you guys want to get in on that
> 
> Now's a really good time to get a Wii U. By the end of 2015 it'll have a library of 450+ games
> 
> ...




Starfox is way too early for something we haven't seen a trailer for


----------



## Furious George (Dec 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Starfox is way too early for something we haven't seen a trailer for



Nintendo has a kind of history of revealing games like 6 months before their release.

That being said, the list is probably bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Nintendo has a kind of history of revealing games like 6 months before their release.
> 
> That being said, the list is probably bullshit.



Now that you mention it, you're right.

MM 3DS will be released around May/June and it was announced on November.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2014)

Xenoblade in April? Maybe in Japan, but definitely not the rest of the world.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2014)

*Wii U Sales Jump Amid Strong Start for Amiibo*
Plus, Super Smash Bros for Wii U hits 700,000 sales in November.



> Nintendo's Wii U has recorded its best ever sales week in the US since the system launched in 2012, the company has announced.
> 
> Buoyed by the release of Super Smash Bros., Nintendo?s embattled next-gen console managed to finally outperform its previous best sales week, which was recorded during the Wii U launch in November 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2014)

Make sure you haul ass to target this monday. Wii U's will be 250$ for the entire weeK


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2014)

After giving my 10 year old niece a 3DS and game as an early Christmas/Late Birthday gift, my 6 year old niece is now jealous and also clamoring for one. I missed out on the Black Friday 2DS sales, so does anyone know where I can find a 2DS (or bundle) for a decent price?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 13, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> After giving my 10 year old niece a 3DS and game as an early Christmas/Late Birthday gift, my 6 year old niece is now jealous and also clamoring for one. I missed out on the Black Friday 2DS sales, so does anyone know where I can find a 2DS (or bundle) for a decent price?



If this other 6 year old niece is her sister, then you should have expected it.  

But here


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> If this other 6 year old niece is her sister, then you should have expected it.
> 
> But here



Well, the 10 year old niece is my god-daughter, so I figured I owed her a bit more. And I've searched Amazon already and hoped I'd find a better deal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2014)

The French know their shit.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2014)

Why does the Smash Bros display look like a custom cover by some dude on Deviant Art?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, the 10 year old niece is my god-daughter, so I figured I owed her a bit more. And I've searched Amazon already and hoped I'd find a better deal



The transparent red and blue 2DS models are $100 at Gamestop and Walmart. They don't come with a game, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2014)

Pre-ordered the Shulk Amiibo at Gamestop. I also wanna get Samus, Mewtwo, Meta Knight, Ness, and Olimar.

We all know they'll be coming out eventually.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 15, 2014)

My hype for Amiibo has died a bit...maybe because I'm spending my money in other Collector's. I'm aiming to get them all eventually though, by next year I hope. 

Also, what are you guys houghts on the possible new Gamepad.

[YOUTUBE]7Q-liQYzLwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 16, 2014)

Has anyone bought a Wii U from target recently? Do they only come with digital versions for super mario 3d world and nintendoland for the wii u 3d world bundle?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2014)

No, physical copies


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OBsbNCEP460[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUkU6O4p7Lw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 18, 2014)

Best Buy has Buy One Get One 40% off on all WiiU and 3DS games this week.

It also stacks with Gamers Club Unlocked and gift cards/certificates.

Gonna get Bayonetta 2 and Persona Q for ~$50.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 18, 2014)

>posting iJustine

New standard, Razr. Although I respect her more than the others, she's still meh.

@Death-kun

I think that's the best way to take advantage of that, really.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2014)

That's the second shitty youtube personality I've seen Miyamoto with this week. He's in LA and what, he's taking a magical youtube adventure?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> >posting iJustine
> 
> New standard, Razr. Although I respect her more than the others, she's still meh.
> 
> ...







Deathbringerpt said:


> That's the second shitty youtube personality I've seen Miyamoto with this week. He's in LA and what, he's taking a magical youtube adventure?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNUcDkNI24o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2014)

He's getting kinda old. :/


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2014)

Eh, he's only 4 years older than me mum.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> >posting iJustine
> 
> New standard, Razr. Although I respect her more than the others, she's still meh.



*sigh*....

Alright guys, who is iJustine and why do we hate her?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 18, 2014)

Shirker said:


> *sigh*....
> 
> Alright guys, who is iJustine and why do we hate her?



Some actress / celebrity who is into geeky stuff...and you already know what happens when you mix girl and geek. I personally don't really agree with the "fake gamer" insults she gets but...

I don't like her because she rides that Apple and Microsoft (Xbox) dick pretty hard. 

And in some cases that Nintendo dick.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2014)

No sane person actually likes anything related to microsoft. This is the company that's notorious for its honey traps with bait and switches.  I dont care how much you like Bill gates, these guys are all about that embrace, extend, extinguish shit. Particularly Xbox.The dudes from that fucking division created the playbook on it. (Microsoft is lucky they have sooo much fucking money from windows because the Xbox and their Phones initiative has never been profitable, they only keep it because they're scared of becoming IBM. Culturally irrelevant,just left to business. Indoctrinating children into their shitty dudebro Xbox culture >_>)

Shit we only use windows begrudgingly because its comes with everything and most peoplea used to it. Its simple and clean, easy to work with, same thing with Word ( let me tell you just how shitty working in pages is, I literally have to find instructions on the internet for half of its functionality because its so shit) 

Thank god apple and google exist or we'd have microsoft running everything >_> 
Their constant advertising gets on my nerves

But fuck apple and google. For real.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Some actress / celebrity who is into geeky stuff...and you already know what happens when you mix girl and geek. I personally don't really agree with the "fake gamer" insults she gets but...
> 
> I don't like her because she rides that Apple and Microsoft (Xbox) dick pretty hard.
> 
> And in some cases that Nintendo dick.



She rides the dick of anyone who's willing to pay her for easy coverage just like any other YT tool. Nothing new, nothing to see, nothing to like.

Youtube celebrities are like 5 steps lower than video game journalists. The exception of either of those make the rule. And I keep seeing posts around here consisting of nothing but links of YT douchebags parroting the opinion everyone has for easy clicks and activity. Meh.

ANYWAY, the only intersting thing of that video was the Starfox talk, the format seems interesting. Hope that's not just PR talk and the perspective/screen change is actually important to gameplay. I don't want another W101.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2014)

*Nintendo wins patent troll’s appeal and can keep selling the Wii U*



> An attraction company has lost its appeal to block the importation of Nintendo’s Wii U.
> 
> Creative Kingdoms, the company that owns the MagiQuest live-action role-playing theme park-like locations, filed a complaint with the International Trade Commission asking it to prevent Nintendo from bringing the Wii U to the U.S. Creative Kingdoms claims that the Wii U infringes on motion and touchscreen technology that it owns the patents to. The ITC sided with Nintendo and now a federal court has agreed with that finding during the appeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 20, 2014)

Awkward moment when iJustine makes better interviews than the associated press


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 22, 2014)

Xenoblade chronicles x is my most anticipated Wii U game of 2015


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 25, 2014)

^Same. I just hope NOA _does_ get it out in 2015. 
I don't want anything close to a repeat of what happened to the first XBC 

On that note, a second music track from the game was released on the game's site



*Spoiler*: _youtube_ 



[YOUTUBE]3nI0IWDaxSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry christmas


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_QrlwnHbkc[/YOUTUBE]

Lord have mercy on your soul if that's not the cutest fucking thing you've ever laid eyes upon 

Also Monolith Soft Brings Christmas tidings  



Songs :3 





PLUS CrunchyRoll is out on the Wii U NOW >


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeha, I saw that yesterday and I was happy. 

Using my Gamepad da besto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wiF2D0E6IQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2014)

Been playing Bayonetta 1 on Wii U and OMG so gooood.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2014)

Kirby is so hardcore Wii U GameCube Adapter available for pre-order at GameStop - Dec. 15 release date


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IqeZPJbPmD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hJfvt0NDoDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HVqNE0fYSFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Donkey Kong goes fucking ham


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 5, 2015)

_Coming from Miyamoto's appearance with Smosh...

- Miyamoto has a lot of ideas what he wants to do with Pikmin, but nothing is decided yet
- Nintendo will continue to make Pikmin games
- Nintendo likes to focus on less-traditional racing games
- F-Zero may return if they come up with a controller interface that makes sense for it
- Miyamoto would like to be Yoshi if he could be one of his own creations
- Miyamoto finds that drawing is the easiest way to convey ideas to people
- he still makes quick sketches to show the team his ideas
- when drawing Mario, Miyamoto starts with eyes, then eyebrows, nose and mustache
- Miyamoto says the Splatoon devs are putting way more work into the title than he thought
- every idea the team has for Zelda Wii U, they can implement right away
- version of StarFox Wii U ready to play at E3 2015
- StarFox benefits greatly from having two screens
- Miyamoto likes the look of the main character in Assassin's Creed
- Miyamoto teases more games for Wii U in 2015, but can't talk about them_


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

> - F-Zero may return if they come up with a controller interface that makes sense for it



Don't fail me now, Nintendo.  Make it work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Hyped for Splatoon, and a little worried for Star Fox.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2015)

Hope Starfox becomes the rail shooter the WiiU needs. The genre is all but dead. Aside from the Sega 3D remasters, House of the Dead: Overkill, Starfox 3D and S&P2, I've been craving for more in a good while.



Malvingt2 said:


> - F-Zero may return if they come up with a controller interface that makes sense for it



The one that uses buttons.

There, I fucking solved it. Stop pretending it's not about money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Check out the Blue Estate demo death. It's fucking steep for 20 bucks, but it's something to look forward to in a free psn+ title or a stupidfuck price drop. 

But yeah, genre is dead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2015)

First pic I saw of it was a fat Asian butt.

Interest, and other things, rising.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah, that was what caught my attention too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2015)

what asian butt?

I


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

use google brah


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2015)

What do you think I did.

still dont see no asian butt
Just asian tits and I can see those all the time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2015)

Serch harder 

Anyways..



Fake right? 

The name U-niverse is bad, and I mean goofy bad. I'd like it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 11, 2015)

Considering that Xenoblade Chronicles X (can I just call it XB2 or something, pls?) is popping out in Japan this spring, 
it's absence on that Wii U list is cause for a raised eyebrow.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2015)

At the top, "personnel" is misspelled as "personal".

Also, at the bottom, there's a note that says "DON'T BELIVE EVERYTHING YOU SEE ON INTERNET KIDS!"

So, yeah, fake as shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2015)

So no Star Fox U-niverse?


----------



## Atlas (Jan 11, 2015)

Roy dlc


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 11, 2015)

Mario Galaxy 3 (not) GET!


----------



## Monna (Jan 11, 2015)

New Wario Land would have been a godsend


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2015)

Nintendo Direct inbound for tomorrow! Each region is getting their own. This is gonna be the first big one of the year. Soraya Saga has already retweeted it, which means we can definitely expect Xenoblade X news and maybe even news about the New 3DS port of Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2015)

New 3DS North American Edition Get!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Soraya RT the Nintendo Direct. So that means Xenoblade stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2015)

Splatoon is a potential GOTY for me. Real talk.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2015)

OOh I love that picture Khris

The boxart is so tight


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2015)

Can't wait for May. Game really looks fun.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 16, 2015)

Angry Joe finally got a Wii U and had a ton of fun with it. But unfortunately Nintendo took the video of him playing Mario Kart 8 down...

[YOUTUBE]koX-Ny6zHdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2015)

Nintendo didnt. youtube did.

Nintendo okayed derivative works


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2015)

Kirby and the Rainbow Curse comes out in two days.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2015)

So does A legacy of legends :3


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 21, 2015)

I been posted on that Mr. Razr. Check the Arcade.

Anyways, I'm playing through Kirby and the Rainbow Curse.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh my lord

Pokken Tournament looks fucking magnificent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2015)

First time I ever thought that Pikachu looked tight.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## geG (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2015)

Pikachu looks dope.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 23, 2015)

You don't fuck with Picahachi.


----------



## Jouten (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm more interested in these Pokemon Musou rumors I've been hearing


----------



## Naruto (Jan 23, 2015)

Retro looking forward to DICE


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2015)

Yep.

I wonder if I'll run into Michael while I am there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2015)

asdfa said:


> You don't fuck with Picahachi.



Machamp fucking destroys too lol. Those grapples are legit.

I've been jonesing for a 3D fighting game for a long time so Im REALLY happy about this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone have an idea of what the file size for Metroid Prime Trilogy is gonna be? 
I want to grab Punch Out, now, but I need to be stingy with space atm.


----------



## Jouten (Jan 24, 2015)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Anyone have an idea of what the file size for Metroid Prime Trilogy is gonna be?
> I want to grab Punch Out, now, but I need to be stingy with space atm.



I'm guessing something between 6-8 GB


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 25, 2015)

Metroid Prime used a DL-DVD if I remember correctly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggE_TR0vzwg[/YOUTUBE]

Sofuckingood.gif

Power of the Wii U gamepad lol


----------



## Naruto (Jan 29, 2015)

Has anyone bought Metroid Prime Trilogy on the eshop yet? Is there any difference between it and vWii mode?

I already own the game but would be willing to purchase this digital rerelease if there was any kind of graphical improvement


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2015)

The Trilogy version has a very slight downgrade in graphics, less effects from some beams, but nothing you notice if you aren't looking for it. If you prefer the motions controls, go for it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 29, 2015)

I already own the Trilogy, I was wondering if the eshop version was any different.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 29, 2015)

Got it. I only have the regular wii version of MP3 to compare it too, but the load times between doors is like Usain Bolt vs someone who is not Usain Bolt. So far they're smooth and almost instantaneous to shooting the doors. 

Now if only Nintendo would unleash The Thousand Year Door.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I already own the Trilogy, I was wondering if the eshop version was any different.


Load times are shorter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2015)

I see that The Wonderful 101 is available for 600 coins on Club Nintendo. I was hesitant at first since it's 10GB (and I only have 20GB remaining on my WiiU), but I remembered that I had a brand new 2TB Desktop external Hard drive lying around (5 months untouched, still in it's original packaging), so I decided to use it. 

Pretty damn, simple. Took me less than a minute.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 2, 2015)

I still can't see shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 2, 2015)

This is the best review for the Wonderful 101 I've ever seen. Left me,shedding manly tears  asunder.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYEb19dBGzc[/YOUTUBE]




St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggE_TR0vzwg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sofuckingood.gif
> 
> Power of the Wii U gamepad lol




Bloody amazing combat video still


----------



## Jouten (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthewmatosis does great reviews in general. His Zelda reviews are probably the best out there


----------



## geG (Feb 3, 2015)

I bought W101 back on Friday, but I want to finish the game I'm replaying right now first (which just happens to be a long JRPG so it'll be at least a week before I do ). Once I finish though I'm going right into it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuck man. The no third party support shows when you pass on a big season release.  

The next WiiU game am gonna buy is Splatoon. That's 7 months after Smash bros.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2015)

Not interested in the titles releasing between then? o-0?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2015)

Touch controls Kirby and Mario Party? No.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2015)

Pretty sure they're gonna release devils third in april as well in the US and Xenoblade in japan (they got a bundle for it too) they rated it last year recently and titles are usually 3-4 months out from release after that.

I wonder when that hollywood fatal frame 5 movie is gonna be out, Tecmo will probably localize that game around then.

Either way other stuff is releasing on the consoel not from nintendo if you need something to play

Or you could work on your backlog or the lineup on your handheld or other system you got.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2015)

devil's third looks okay but I wont pay full price for it and I don't live in Japan 

Well, maybe Mario Party if my friends are on board.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2015)

Either that, pick up something interesting at retail or save your money 

I wish I didnt have anything to buy for the next 7 months

Instead I've got a shitload of games to buy. basically going to limit myself to 25 purchases over the next 2 years for console games while trying to work through my handheld backlog


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> I see that The Wonderful 101 is available for 600 coins on Club Nintendo. I was hesitant at first since it's 10GB (and I only have 20GB remaining on my WiiU), but I remembered that I had a brand new 2TB Desktop external Hard drive lying around (5 months untouched, still in it's original packaging), so I decided to use it.
> 
> Pretty damn, simple. Took me less than a minute.



I wish europe had rewards of that caliber.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2015)

LAWD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2015)

Jesus


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2015)

Mah deeeeeeeeekkkkkk


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm listening to shit like What is Love? and  the Robot Unicorn Attack song while watching them gifs, and I just can't stop. 

Also:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2015)

*Netflix is describing it as “Game of Thrones” for a family audience, this person said.*

First Sega, now Nintendo.

This is going to be *hilarious*.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 6, 2015)

They better be talking about the budget they're working with, cause if it's anything else  . .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2015)

Im sorry what?

Zelda live action?

Please noo

LOLOLOLOL

JACK BLACK FOR TINGLE


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Live action LoZ*
"What? That's ridiculous. I'm never watching th--"
*Jack Black as Tingle*
".... Okay, maybe an episode or 2."


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6UpbVREiZ7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2015)

Is Jack Black confirmed or something?


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm running out of space on my wii u. You guys know any good hard drives that are compatible?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 9, 2015)

Yep. Seagate 1TB/2TB hard drives are great.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, that came out of fucking nowhere.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> I'm running out of space on my wii u. You guys know any good hard drives that are compatible?





St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Yep. Seagate 1TB/2TB hard drives are great.




I'm currently using the  for my WiiU. Setup is surprisingly quick.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2015)

This shit has me in tears.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 10, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> This shit has me in tears.




Yo, what is this mess?  This wouldn't even fly as shovelware. It wasn't because of "Low Wii U sales" they would have been clowned on even more for this.

[YOUTUBE]893C4shx_CI[/YOUTUBE]

you can keep that Ubisoft. I think any Wii U would have just spat the disc back out if someone tried to play it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Ubi were withholding that?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 10, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Yep. Seagate 1TB/2TB hard drives are great.



Western Digital make a far more reliable HDD.  Hitachi makes an even more reliable one than Western Digital but they cost more.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2015)

Western Digital hard drives have internal power sources

That shit will fry one day. I'll take an extra cord or two for something that runs less heat. 

Besides it has a cool blue light that matches my wii U lol


----------



## Enclave (Feb 10, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Western Digital hard drives have internal power sources
> 
> That shit will fry one day. I'll take an extra cord or two for something that runs less heat.
> 
> Besides it has a cool blue light that matches my wii U lol



Just look up failure rates, Seagate drives fail on average much sooner than Western Digital drives.






Does it matter if that power supply will fry one day when the Seagate one will fry sooner?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Western Digital make a far more reliable HDD.  Hitachi makes an even more reliable one than Western Digital but they cost more.



I've had numerous Western Digital and Seagate Drives. Nearly all of them have died on me within a year time. 

And yet, I still buy them like a sucker. Perhaps Hitachi will be the one outlier that doesn't fail me and my storage needs. 

That being said, this is my first external HD attached to a console (rather than a PC or Laptop) so perhaps this Seagate drive won't suffer the same fate.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2015)

BASED NICHE AMERICA BROUGHT US ALL VERSIONS OF RODEA


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FatqK70ONd8[/YOUTUBE]

This game!!!


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 26, 2015)

Best running simulator ever!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2015)

Best Scientific Hiking Simulator EVER







DAT FIELD TRAVEL


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2015)

Donkey Kong Country 1, 2 and 3 are back and on the WiiU VC!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TeBLW7jMLb0[/YOUTUBE]

Look at that battle system in action


----------



## Naruto (Mar 17, 2015)

Nintendo intends to share details about their next console, dubbed NX for the moment, as early as next year.

...for real? I guess they're jump ship already


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 17, 2015)

Odds are it'll come out in 2017 or 2018. Since the Wii U was released in 2012 then it's the usual 5-6 year lifespan from a nintendo home console.

Please let it actually be named NX or something actually good


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2015)

The NX is actually their handheld you know?


----------



## Monna (Mar 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo intends to share details about their next console, dubbed NX for the moment, as early as next year.
> 
> ...for real? I guess they're jump ship already


Doubt it. Heard the same thing last year.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> Odds are it'll come out in 2017 or 2018. Since the Wii U was released in 2012 then it's the usual 5-6 year lifespan from a nintendo home console.
> 
> Please let it actually be named NX or something actually good



You know it won't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2015)

Call it the New NES and watch it sell itself


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 18, 2015)

Will we see xenoblade chronicles x be released over here this year?


----------



## Jouten (Mar 19, 2015)

Didn't they say NX was something different and not a new console? I'm not entirely sure, but I think they specified that NX won't be a successor to the 3Ds or the Wii U


----------



## Naruto (Mar 19, 2015)

If anyone here is european, check out all the new shit they added to the star catalogue 

Blizzard Arcade


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2015)

No they just said the NX is their next piece of dedicated hardware

Obviously that means its a handheld. 

Nintendo;s making an OS for their two new ARM systems (handheld and console)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> Will we see xenoblade chronicles x be released over here this year?



It'll be out before E3


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 22, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> No they just said the NX is their next piece of dedicated hardware
> 
> Obviously that means its a handheld.
> 
> Nintendo;s making an OS for their two new ARM systems (handheld and console)



I wonder how they are going to mess up this one now.

I can't exactly feel comfortable with them if they just don't learn.


----------



## Jouten (Mar 22, 2015)

Naruto said:


> If anyone here is european, check out all the new shit they added to the star catalogue
> 
> Blizzard Arcade



SHIT
And I wasted all my stars for a stupid Mario Hat because I wanted to use them before CN closes down


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 22, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder how they are going to mess up this one now.
> 
> I can't exactly feel comfortable with them if they just don't learn.



By not doing what they say they're going to do is the only way to "mess this Up"

I like these articles

http://time.com/3748920/nintendo-mobile-games/


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 22, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> By not doing what they say they're going to do is the only way to "mess this Up"
> 
> I like these articles
> 
> http://time.com/3748920/nintendo-mobile-games/



Let's be more specific.

I hope they don't mess this up by coming up with a new concept but developing a relatively weak console of completely out of the way OS or any other capabilities  that will not make third parties care to port their games from the other two consoles.

The same kind of hardware and software alienation from the other two that has been present since the N64.

There. I said it.  If that problem is not addressed no one will care except for the diminishing Nintendo fans.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 23, 2015)

Third parties arent going to play with Nintendo unless they feel they have a reliable base they can sell the kind of product they make too.

So yeah, nothing's going to change there. Back to the days of shovelware lol.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 24, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Third parties arent going to play with *Nintendo unless they feel they have a reliable base they can sell the kind of product they make too.*
> 
> So yeah, nothing's going to change there. Back to the days of shovelware lol.



The mere fact that Final Fantasy 15 and Kingdom Hearts 3 is coming to the Xbox ONE throws that out the window. 

Wii's install base never attracted much of anything but crap.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 24, 2015)

Game developers took too long to capitalize on the Wii tbh


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2015)

Nintendo Direct incoming!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2015)

I am so ready...


----------



## Monna (Mar 31, 2015)

Wii U needs a traditional Kirby game. I don't care about anything else.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 31, 2015)

I need to hear Xenoblade X in English already.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2015)

I need confirmation of dual audio


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 1, 2015)

Club Nintendo Elite awards are out.

Getting Donkey Kong myself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

48 minutes long for NoA
51 minutes Japan


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2015)

48 minutes means shit is getting real.

Prepare your anuses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

Ness sneaking in with a master ball


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

Holy shit.

HOLY SHIT.

YOU ^ (use bro) BETTER VOTE FOR A BELMONT CHARACTER.


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

i got really excited, thought majora's mask link was coming to smash.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Now we can vote and Daisy can finally make it :/


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 1, 2015)

Kirby's Epic Y-oshi's Wolly World >_>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

Splatoon amiibo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

I like how we're still hearing about the same 3 fucking games for about a year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

Discount? 

Should be free tbh.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2015)

So I caught some Splatoon stuff and am watching from then on. What did I miss?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

The Japanese stream showed FEXSMT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So I caught some Splatoon stuff and am watching from then on. What did I miss?



Mewtwo available later this month and Lucas in June for SSB.



Malvingt2 said:


> The Japanese stream showed FEXSMT



Nice. Gameplay?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Here we go guys.. the game is not dead


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2015)

khris said:


> Mewtwo available later this month and Lucas in June for SSB.



That's it? Its been on like 50 minutes....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey look.

Not Persona.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fatal Frame!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

SMTxFE looks great. Loved all that color popping out :33


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2015)

SMT x FE 

Pokemon Rumble World


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey look.
> 
> Not Persona.



GET OUTTA HERE YOU FILTHY SMT FAN.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow.

A calculator game.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 1, 2015)

Well SMT X FE looks weird...


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

they shippin quality not quantity.

that AOT game looks rough.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2015)

They're localizing the Attack on Titan game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> Fatal Frame!!!



Better not censor those strong bikinis and keep all the spookies.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 1, 2015)

They want that AOT money and man everyone is milking the FE brand now


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

Code Name Steam patch fixing its biggest issue! will buy now!


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2015)

Attack on Titan looks like shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

how are they milking FE brand?


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

Say what you will, street passing is one of the coolest things nintendo has ever done in my opinion. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 1, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> how are they milking FE brand?



Did you not see the Fire Emblem characters in STEAM >_>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

Mobile shit.

Yay.



Furious George said:


> Attack on Titan looks like shit.



Still waiting on a proper console game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Xenoblade 3D.. "cries"


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Did you not see the Fire Emblem characters in STEAM >_>


So? Glad those amiibos having other uses.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

believe the Xenoblade hyped!!! I am going to buy it again.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 1, 2015)

Well yeah that's true but I somewhat worried we are not going info on the new FE game


----------



## YoungChief (Apr 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> YOU ^ (use bro) BETTER VOTE FOR A BELMONT CHARACTER.



The K rool phaggots will probably win the first poll, or Ridley.....

It'll probably be in vain but I'll vote with you dammit


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2015)

Dat new FE footage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

New FE looks solid.

EDIT: Don't tell me what choice does what.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

so we can only pick a path? wut.. damn


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> so we can only pick a path? wut.. damn



Basically two stories, good for replayability I suppose.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2015)

So Xenoblade Chronicles might be worth getting. Always wanted to try that.

Fire Emblem is a given. Nohr, bitch.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 1, 2015)

All is well gentlemen!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nohr all the way for sure. George pick Xenoblade......


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

200cc? wut....


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2015)

200cc, fast as fuck.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 1, 2015)

Be careful they could go into ludicrous speed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

The ND was nice if not a bit boring. This amiibo shit is getting retarded. They're even selling scanning equipment for those retarded cards.


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

Really pumped for the new amiibos, kinda sad they didn't mention Bravely Second coming to NA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Ooc2rD-M-Y8[/YOUTUBE]

HYPE!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The ND was nice if not a bit boring. This amiibo shit is getting retarded. They're even selling scanning equipment for those retarded cards.



The scanning equipment is actually just for the normal 3DS models, since they don't have the amiibo reader built in. Cards will work just fine on WiiU and n3DS models.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

well no XCX was a let down. :/


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2015)

IMO, SMT x FE made the whole thing worth it.


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The ND was nice if not a bit boring. *This amiibo shit is getting retarded.* They're even selling scanning equipment for those retarded cards.


No joke, this is the first amiibo hate I've ever seen, any reason why you dislike them?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

I voted for Bayonetta for SSB DLC


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

khris said:


> I voted for Bayonetta for SSB DLC



that is a legit vote.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2015)

Voting Porky for new SSB character.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 1, 2015)

No Xenoblade X anything?



Lucas trailer was sweet. Like, I teared up a bit almost. :33
All I got from the Fire Emblem trailer was "oh knee chan!" :sanji (music was dope tho)


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 1, 2015)

Xenoblade X is releasing in Japan this month. 

Nintendo Directs are all the same for all regions, right? Just with different dates and shit. XBX was probably shown there, idk.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

Where the fuck is Starfox? And Devil's Third?


----------



## Monna (Apr 1, 2015)

Is the Lucas DLC real or just a sick attempt at an april fool's joke?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Some people on GAF are voting for Daisy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2015)

Mario Kart 8 has gone full F-zero 



 SMT x FE turned into something weird 


The Actual SMT x FE was made for the 3DS
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=113&v=94CCxVMltQY[/YOUTUBE]

Fatal Frame V The Oracle of the Sodden Raven is getting localized



 we get A XENOBLADE X VIDEO ON THE 10th!!!

Hunt The Truth


HAPPY DAY


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 1, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> Now we can vote and Daisy can finally make it :/



She's already in though. 

Bayonetta.

Or Zero.


----------



## Jouten (Apr 2, 2015)

I voted Lloyd Irving, fuck the rules


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 2, 2015)

I like how they implied in the ND that the new Fire Emblem has diverging storylines so they can boost that replayability but turns out they pulled a Pokemon and are making 2 fucking games.

That's just some ridiculous shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 2, 2015)

Noticed. They should've gone the route of oracle of seasons and ages by the sounds of what they're doing.

Going black anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2015)

What most people don't seem to realize is that the west is probably getting the version of the game with both storylines. Japan is notorious for gobbling up multiple version bullshit. Japan is getting 4 versions; Black, White, Black&White, and a limited edition with the third story path DLC for free (when it's released).

The west will get the Black&White version for sure, maybe even the 4th version with all three story paths.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how they implied in the ND that the new Fire Emblem has diverging storylines so they can boost that replayability but turns out they pulled a Pokemon and are making 2 fucking games.
> 
> That's just some ridiculous shit.



Well shit Nintendo. 

Hope Death-Kun is right.


----------



## Jouten (Apr 2, 2015)

Huh? Source on the two versions? In the direct it sounded more like you choose your path IN the game. Obviously leading to a final story when you play both sides


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how they implied in the ND that the new Fire Emblem has diverging storylines so they can boost that replayability but turns out they pulled a Pokemon and are making 2 fucking games.
> 
> That's just some ridiculous shit.



It also means you'd have no impact on the version you're playing  

They took the single most shittiest thing from Pokemon and made it into a gimmick.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2015)

Jouten said:


> Huh? Source on the two versions? In the direct it sounded more like you choose your path IN the game. Obviously leading to a final story when you play both sides



It was in the Japanese ND, not the NA/EU ND.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Rumor: Retro Studios New game for WiiU using new engine*

"Tamaki
‏@Doctor_Cupcakes
Did a comb of Retro Studios devs. Nintendo must have them on a tight leash, but it's a Wii U game with a new engine. New IP or Metroid? "


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2015)

The fire emblem thing is quite simple.

Its two games in japan, with a limited edition that gets you what we're getting in america + the future dlc for the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vex0lzOiwtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 17, 2015)

The nostalgia trip when playing SM64 and DK64 is strong. Hopefully at long last I can beat DK64 without someone deleting my file.


----------



## Monna (Apr 19, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Retro Studios New game for WiiU using new engine*
> 
> "Tamaki
> ‏@Doctor_Cupcakes
> Did a comb of Retro Studios devs. Nintendo must have them on a tight leash, but it's a Wii U game with a new engine. New IP or Metroid? "


Please be Metroid.


----------



## YoungChief (Apr 19, 2015)

Jane said:


> Please be Metroid.



If not Metroid then a new IP, if it's true they've made a new engine those are the only things I would be okay with from them


----------



## Monna (Apr 19, 2015)

It would be cool if Retro made a Metroid that let you switch from third person to first person. Kind of like in Other M except this wouldn't be a shitty game.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 19, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> If not Metroid then a new IP, if it's true they've made a new engine those are the only things I would be okay with from them



People sure do love those new IP's.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd point to Splatoon in retaliation to your sarcasm...

...buuut then I remembered Code Name S.T.E.A.M. and decided against it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2015)

I can tell that Code Name STEAM is a decent game. But that art style and setting are total turn offs. Also, I just bought my first amiibo (Peach) (don't judge me), so I'll be sure to pick up a Inkling amiibo too.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2015)

If you can find one. Last I heard, the damn things were sold out. The guy who said it might've just been talking about the 3-pack pre-orders though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh I'll find one. My country has no sense of worth on these things. I still find a few of Majora's Mask 3DS's on shelves around. But they're European, and my video game system/games/accounts are always American.


----------



## Monna (Apr 19, 2015)

Shirker said:


> I'd point to Splatoon in retaliation to your sarcasm...
> this one does
> ...buuut then I remembered Code Name S.T.E.A.M. and decided against it.


I have no interest in either of those titles. Code Name S.T.E.A.M. is probably a decent game since it's a turn based strategy, but the art style just isn't appealing to me. Gonna pass Splatoon as well since I'm not a fan of first person shooters or online multiplayer games, even though Nintendo is being creative with it and is playing it safe by staying clear of shitty tropes that plague a lot of online games.

So yeah, no new IPs, please.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh, personal purchase choices have nothing to do with it. I was just saying that as far as IPs go, for Splatoon a significantly large people are hyped, and for STEAM, people... well... aren't. Well, "weren't". The game's out and apparently it's just okay.

It IS nice to know Im not the only one that had a problem with how _ugly_ that game is. I was starting to feel like a snob. The artstyle itself is fine, it's just something about the bold lines and *hideous* use of colors that keep me away from it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2015)

It's weird cause I actually liked Bioshock Infinite and its style. Maybe it IS the presentation then.


----------



## Simon (Apr 19, 2015)

Splatoon is going to save us all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 22, 2015)

Jane said:


> It would be cool if Retro made a Metroid that let you switch from third person to first person. Kind of like in Other M except this wouldn't be a shitty game.



Sounds like Devils Third and Kid Icarus Uprising


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 22, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Oh, personal purchase choices have nothing to do with it. I was just saying that as far as IPs go, for Splatoon a significantly large people are hyped, and for STEAM, people... well... aren't. Well, "weren't". The game's out and apparently it's just okay.
> 
> It IS nice to know Im not the only one that had a problem with how _ugly_ that game is. I was starting to feel like a snob. The artstyle itself is fine, it's just something about the bold lines and *hideous* use of colors that keep me away from it.



I have a feeling you havent seen it played on a 3DS lol.

The game is one of the best strategy games ever made too. Biggest issue that everyone bitched about and gave the title 6s for was the enemy turn times lol


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2015)

It's not the inevidable jagginess of pictures that happens whenever gameplay footage is seen 2nd hand from the 3DS that I have a problem with Razr.

We already discussed this brah.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2015)

Didn't even realize the 2nd DLC pack was out for MK8. *downloads*


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 24, 2015)

200CC is freakin insane!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't have mirror even unlocked. Time to get grinding I suppose.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh shit, the mk8 update is out. Craaaap.


----------



## YoungChief (Apr 24, 2015)

Good lord 200CC is fast. I don't even know how to control it, I thought it wouldn't be so bad, I was pretty good that extreme g racing games. Nooooope


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 24, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> Good lord 200CC is fast. I don't even know how to control it, I thought it wouldn't be so bad, I was pretty good that extreme g racing games. Nooooope



Just imagine Rainbow Road with this level of speed. A whole lot of Nope from me on that one.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 24, 2015)

It's too fast...


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 24, 2015)

Gotta go fast! Gotta go fast. Gotta go faster, faster, fffffaster!.......OH SHIT BRAKES!

You know you're going fast when you see the computer hitting the walls like you. Also, the shortcuts are useless and better time the release of your powerslides right. Two of those in a row and you're flying.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 25, 2015)

It's pretty awesome though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2015)

The new pack might just contain my favorite tracks of the game so far. 



> You know you're going fast when you see the computer hitting the walls like you.



Also, this


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 25, 2015)

Was fucking robbed of my 3 star 200 at wario mountain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]upNZPo1W6GU[/YOUTUBE]

Imagine an open world Mario Kart


----------



## YoungChief (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]upNZPo1W6GU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Imagine an open world Mario Kart



You know, the new Wild Woods stage made me think of that, it could be pretty awesome


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 28, 2015)

i'm thinking of getting monster hunter 3 ultimate since i don't own a 3ds so i can't get 4.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2015)

Should keep you busy enough until you get a 3DS +MH4.


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2015)

it's back!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbvzyY1FKr0[/youtube]


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2015)

Snap, a new NWC?!


----------



## Kaitou (May 16, 2015)

You're so late Enclave.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2015)

When did they announce NWC coming back that makes me late?


----------



## Kaitou (May 16, 2015)

Three days ago. 

That's late in the internet world.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2015)

Touche, you're very correct.  It's incredibly late in Internet Time.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2015)

Wahoo!

Got my Ness Amiibo now


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> it's back!
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbvzyY1FKr0[/youtube]



The fuck?


----------



## blakstealth (May 17, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> The fuck?


Props to Mega64 for making that video! lol


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2015)

Did Mega64 sign something with Ninty? They've been involved with them for a couple years, now.


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Did Mega64 sign something with Ninty? They've been involved with them for a couple years, now.


I dunno if they have something signed with them; all I know is that Nintendo contacted them to make a video for them last year. I'm sure it was the same case this year. That video they did last year was pretty funny, too.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcfEee1t30o[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=330pSl7znSc[/youtube]


----------



## Enclave (May 18, 2015)

So, when is Nintendo going to make an action RPG where you can play as Amiibo character you load in and the character is saved to the Amiibo?


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2015)

Never. Cuz the world's just kinda unfair like that.


----------



## Kaitou (May 18, 2015)

Lolnothankyou.


----------



## YoungChief (May 18, 2015)

You know, I wonder how hard it would be to add Inkling to smash brothers, just thinking about it, it seems like it would be difficult


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2015)

Did you just describe amiibo kingdom hearts?

Sides i play tw101 with the gamepad, not bayo 2 lmao.


----------



## Enclave (May 19, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Did you just describe amiibo kingdom hearts?
> 
> Sides i play tw101 with the gamepad, not bayo 2 lmao.



Lol, no, but I wouldn't necessarily object to that 

I just want a game to play where I can use my Ness Amiibo and actually control Ness.  Would be awesome if I could do that in say Mario Kart.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2015)

Got you covered fam


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RE-orx_HTfE[/YOUTUBE]

Glad I never intended to get into the amiibo trap, but I feel for anyone who did.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2015)

*sweats profusely*
Heh, heh, yeah... it uh, it really sucks how, uh...
*hides inkiling amiibo*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2015)

>2015
>people just now realize Nintendo are cunts about their hardware


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

What happened now?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2015)

Amiibo's are understocked because Nintendo forget that they're Nintendo sometimes.
Inkling Amiibos have actual game content inside of them, rather than neat items.
Because of the aforementioned forgetfulness, there are many people unable to access said content.
Shit sucks.

Not a huge deal, but it's still a worrying sign of a potential slippery slope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2015)

amiibo's always had some sort of identity crises. The amiibo features between Smash/Kart and Mario Party/Splatoon are so different that you'd think they're two different things all together.  

Didn't Ninty say they're going to release amiibo's in card form? Wont make much difference because like I said Nintendo are cunts when it comes to hardware and accessories. 

Easier solution is DLCing the features separately. But then no body would bother with the actual figures. 

tl;dr Don't expect much from them when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Amiibo's are understocked because Nintendo forget that they're Nintendo sometimes.
> Inkling Amiibos have actual game content inside of them, rather than neat items.
> Because of the aforementioned forgetfulness, there are many people unable to access said content.
> Shit sucks.
> ...



Ah, so nothing truly out of the ordinary then.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Ah, so nothing truly out of the ordinary then.



Essentially 



khris said:


> Didn't Ninty say they're going to release amiibo's in card form? Wont make much difference because like I said Nintendo are cunts when it comes to hardware and accessories.



It's that what they're doing? It's my understanding that they're only doing that for certain games, and even then it's moreso to give people with old 3DS to scan without an attachment, while still releasing the figures themselves.


Then again, I only saw that presentation once, and it was overshadowed by other stuff, so I might be remembering it wrong.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2015)

FYI the splatoon amiibo just sold 106k the first week in japan and the game sold through fucking 97% of its initial shipment of 150k. 4k still on store shelves lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> FYI the splatoon amiibo just sold 106k the first week in japan and the game sold through fucking 97% of its initial shipment of 150k. 4k still on store shelves lol



That's another thing. You can do like I do and import it from Japan. Shit's region free by the way.  

And they re-stock like fucking bread.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2015)

Japan loves its Cephalopod lolis.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a feeling I know why japan loves this game. *points to all japanese inkling loli girls I've seen*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2015)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]RE-orx_HTfE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Glad I never intended to get into the amiibo trap, but I feel for anyone who did.



Lol, man. 

I don't understand why they are making some of them in limited amounts but if it's their business practice well......

Heh, I was there when the GameStop pre-orders broke the site and I had wait over an hour to place an order for a few.  And this was a favor to my brother in which I thought this was going to take less than 10 minutes.     Hell just recently a friend asked me on my off day if I could pick up a few specific  amiibos for him that were being rereleased in limited first come first serve quantities at GameStop.  The Fire Emblem ones were never restocked but I was fortunate to arrive to pick up on of the two Nes there.  When other customers inquired about that figure and found out both were bought, I hauled ass out of the store because the stares I got pretty much indicated if I stayed any longer I was going to make the local news and not in a good way.  And this was for just that one store exclusive figure.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ccqyFfhMv20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

My love for Nintendo dies with the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

So does your kirby boner. 

numnuts pfft.


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh      well


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

i will buy all of these


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

^ youre the reason why toys have taken over e3.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow PS4 and Xboxone completely murdered what Nintendo had to show.

Not that Nintendo didn't shoot themselves in the foot.

Metroid federation  what the hell?  Earthbound with 32 bit graphics.  I mean  they clearly don't know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 17, 2015)

l don't think l'll ever understand how nintendo people think

they're riding a wave of positivity with splatoon's successful launch and they pull off shit like that

l wasn't expecting huge announcements but l still thought we'd get a couple of captain toad like games to send off the wii u but they didn't even do that

l think l'll pass on their next system


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

yeah, fuck those amiibos and who buys them. 

*hides his Peach and Girl Inkling amiibos*


----------



## Aldric (Jun 17, 2015)

tanabe's interview about the fisher price metroid spinoff is awful haha

it really feels like the people who created the metroid series have no idea why fans like it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Hire Iga after he finishes Bloodstained. We'll wait a billion years, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 17, 2015)

they invented the goddamn genre, they shouldn't need to hire a guy who copied them if their execs weren't a gaggle of autistic old men


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2015)

Think at this point if Nintendo's new console is anything even remotely similar to the wii  consider them dead on consoles.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2015)

khris said:


> Hire Iga after he finishes Bloodstained. We'll wait a billion years, but it'll be worth it.



Iga working on a 2D/2.5D Metroid game would have unbelievable amounts of quality and hype.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2015)

khris said:


> Hire Iga after he finishes Bloodstained. We'll wait a billion years, but it'll be worth it.



I'll wait with you. Hve Nintendo get someone else competent enough to bring us a winner with Metroid.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2015)

Nintendo dun fucked up. Lucky my smash bros machine has more DLC coming for it, or I'd be extremely tempted to pawn this shit off right away. Nintendo you are cunts ya know that.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2015)

Wii U is dead.

Well, deader than usual.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Not even sure what to say at this point.

It's painfully clear how much Nintendo cares about their customers.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 17, 2015)

Dream said:


> Wii U is dead.
> 
> Well, deader than usual.



Deader than disco? Man the pic at the topic is fitting 

 Wii U see you NX year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2015)

I kept fucking telling you about the toys. You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) didn't listen. It was always "THEY DO IT RIGHT, NERD. TOYS ARE AWESOME".

Now we have more amiibos being announced than games at E3 and the few games that are announced have an unnecessary amount of content tied to it. You made this shit happen, they could give a shit if the WiiU doesn't sell, they make billions off glorified Happy Meal prizes.

Golf clap to all of you.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Sooo... who's buying the AC amiibos with me?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Wow PS4 and Xboxone completely murdered what Nintendo had to show.
> 
> Not that Nintendo didn't shoot themselves in the foot.
> 
> Metroid federation  what the hell?  Earthbound with 32 bit graphics.  I mean  they clearly don't know what the hell they are doing.




There's nothing wrong with the 3DS metroid game XD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol my god, you guys are REALLY overreacting.

The Wii U isnt dead, Nintendo's going to keep releasing software for it, the NX isnt coming out next year, quit jumping to conclusions. Yeeesh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

Aldric said:


> tanabe's interview about the fisher price metroid spinoff is awful haha
> 
> it really feels like the people who created the metroid series have no idea why fans like it



Which one

This one?






Or this one





I swear like the whole internet's been touched in the head by Nintendo. Y'all do know how to read and find information rather than speculate into the fucking clouds and fly off the cuff at the slightest noise like a bunch of god damn crybabies. At the next moment you'll be giving them all a fucking rim job, cant take any of y'all seriously cause its nothing but a big fucking joke.

But yeah have fun with your toys


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

Aldric said:


> l think l'll pass on their next system


Yep. I've learned my lesson with the Wii U.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> There's nothing wrong with the 3DS metroid game XD



No, everything's wrong with 3DS Metroid game.


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

Mt. Yatokiri Kilimanjaro is probably getting payed to defend that game


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

Nah man, y'all are fucking up my space with your nonsense. I dont like stupidity, and the internet is full of it today. 


Besides I get payed to kill people,compassion isnt my thing.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 17, 2015)

[youtube]4lDC5wC3OMw[/youtube]

So this was left out of Nintendo's conference because...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

^ Dunno they left alot of stuff out their conference because they wanted to focus on fucking toys and toys and toys because you fuckers dont buy video games.


----------



## Scud (Jun 17, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> [youtube]4lDC5wC3OMw[/youtube]
> 
> So this was left out of Nintendo's conference because...


2spooky4children

They also failed to show Devil's Third, even though it's supposedly coming out in August.


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

Who the fuck even buys amiibos

All the good ones are fucking mythical and nearly impossible to find anyway


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Jane said:


> Who the fuck even buys amiibos


*LOTS* of people including me.


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought one, and was planning on buying more. However after the first wave or whatever they all became mythical to the point where I'm questioning if they even exist or not.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Jane said:


> I bought one, and was planning on buying more. However after the first wave or whatever they all became mythical to the point where I'm questioning if they even exist or not.


They've gotten better about it, I walked into GameStop a day after release and got Ness and the Splatoon 3 pack. 

Scalpers are the big issue though, they really love amiibos.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 17, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Which one



the one where he goes HAI GOIS ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE THE LAST METROID PRIME GAME AMOIROITE ARNT YOU HAPPY ITS BACK YOU CAN LOCK ON AND SHOOT SHIT SO IT FEELS LIKE METROD PRIEM HONK HONK

it just denotes such a complete lack of understanding of what metroid prime is about and why fans like it it's just mindboggling


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> [youtube]4lDC5wC3OMw[/youtube]
> 
> So this was left out of Nintendo's conference because...



 Why would you leave this out?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 17, 2015)

People not realizing how long development, coding and testing take...individually.

And nothing was new on the internet this day. But, I just thought I'd point it out. 

edit:

On another note, who wants jelly?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> Why would you leave this out?



Because its not a fucking toy lol


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2015)

Man, you guys took the conference pretty hard while I was gone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> People not realizing how long development, coding and testing take...individually.



Apologists not getting that nothing stops Nintendo from making a smaller scaled Metroid which is what most people that grew with the franchise want.

I'd rather have a 2d sprite based Metroid than another Metroid Prime any day of the week.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

At the very least give us Metroid Maker and we'll make our own fucking Metroid games.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2015)

I have my Ness Amiibo and my Link Amiibo.  After I get Lucas I'll be done with Amiibo forever.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Enclave said:


> I have my Ness Amiibo and my Link Amiibo.  After I get Lucas I'll be done with Amiibo forever.



I have Shulk, Silver Mario and Ness. I really want Lucas, Mewtwo, ROB, Game&Watch, Bowser Jr., Chibi-Robo and 8-bit Mario. Thankfully, the 8-bit Mario amiibo that I want is only available with Super Mario Maker as a bundle, so I shouldn't have any problem getting it. Same with the Chibi-Robo amiibo, it only comes with his new game Chibi-Robo: Zip Line Dash.

Mewtwo is going to be an absolute fucking nightmare to obtain.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2015)

Ness was pretty tough to get.  I expect Lucas to be just as neigh impossible.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Ness was pretty tough to get.  I expect Lucas to be just as neigh impossible.



I lined up at Gamestop on the fated day to pre-order him, the day of the great crash where every Gamestop computer system in the country was fucking up for 2 hours straight. By the time I got to the register every other amiibo I wanted (Lucina, Robin and Charizard) were sold out, so I got Ness and left.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> People not realizing how long development, coding and testing take...individually.



MAKING GAMES IS HARD YOU GUYS

BUY SOME AMIIBO INSTEAD


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2015)

I get they're collectable but yeah....never really saw what made them so popular. The fact that nintendo is making money off these things is why they're being pushed. I honestly thought they'd flop buuuut I guess they're like happy meal toys for gamers.

Honestly if they didn't show eveything worth showing PRIOR to  their presentation along with devil's third and fatal frame then it probably wouldn't have been so cringe worthy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2015)

wonder if there's a dildo amiibo. I mean, just the artistic integrity of it alone would prompt me to buy it.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 18, 2015)

Naruto said:


> MAKING GAMES IS HARD YOU GUYS
> 
> BUY SOME AMIIBO INSTEAD



Somehow I'm getting the feeling that you're upset about something


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> I get they're collectable but yeah....never really saw what made them so popular. The fact that nintendo is making money off these things is why they're being pushed. I honestly thought they'd flop buuuut I guess they're like happy meal toys for gamers.
> 
> Honestly if they didn't show eveything worth showing PRIOR to  their presentation along with devil's third and fatal frame then it probably wouldn't have been so cringe worthy.



Nintendo has brand loyalty, so a lot of people nerd out about these really basic looking figures, that have crap functionality. 

I remember asking my friend why he doesn't get Infinity shit (which he thinks is dumb), and hes like "I like nintendo characters" - and I'm like well don't you also like Marvel, Star Wars and Disney (he's a nerd, so the answer is yes), and he was just silent . 

At least Skylander and Infinity is an actual game. Amiibos are just nonsense, why not just buy actual good looking Nintendo figures if one is going to spend like 40 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 18, 2015)

cant wait for

fast racing neo
starfox zero
xenoblade chronicles x
yooka-laylee

i have

smash 4
hyrule warriors
bayonetta 2 (and 1)
donkey kong tropical freeze
wonderful 101
new mario bros U.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Nintendo has brand loyalty, so a lot of people nerd out about these really basic looking figures, that have crap functionality.
> 
> I remember asking my friend why he doesn't get Infinity shit (which he thinks is dumb), and hes like "I like nintendo characters" - and I'm like well don't you also like Marvel, Star Wars and Disney (he's a nerd, so the answer is yes), and he was just silent .
> 
> At least Skylander and Infinity is an actual game. Amiibos are just nonsense, why not just buy actual good looking Nintendo figures if one is going to spend like 40 bucks on Amazon.



Like I said. Happy meal toys for gamers eesentially. 

I'll stick to my gundam models thank you very much.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I remember asking my friend why he doesn't get Infinity shit (which he thinks is dumb), and hes like "I like nintendo characters" - and I'm like well don't you also like Marvel, Star Wars and Disney (he's a nerd, so the answer is yes), and he was just silent .


To use them in game you need the Disney Infinity games. Amiibos work with a wide variety of games that people buy regardless of Amiibo support. 
And the artstyle of Disney Infinity is a matter of taste...

*Spoiler*: __ 






The artstyle is the main reason why I don't buy them.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

I've got Smash 4, Bayonetta 1 & 2, Wind Waker HD and Mario Kart 8.

Looking forward to Xenoblade Chronicles X and Zelda U.

That's it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Raidoton said:


> To use them in game you need the Disney Infinity games. Amiibos work with a wide variety of games that people buy regardless of Amiibo support.
> And the artstyle of Disney Infinity is a matter of taste...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




The functionality for Amiibos in video games are ridiculously minor for the most part. How many people are actually watching their Amiibos fight in Smash Bros (sadly, I know some people who actually do this)


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 18, 2015)

The only thing I really want from nintendo at this point is Sin and Punishment 3. Probably won't happen though


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I've got Smash 4, Bayonetta 1 & 2, Wind Waker HD and Mario Kart 8.
> 
> Looking forward to Xenoblade Chronicles X and Zelda U.
> 
> That's it



Bring it in. 



Violent By Design said:


> The functionality for Amiibos in video games are ridiculously minor for the most part. How many people are actually watching their Amiibos fight in Smash Bros (sadly, I know some people who actually do this)



Meh, I'd personally rather the Amiibo functionality keeps a low profile, restricted mostly to little mini-games and aesthetic choices. I remember when the things first came out and people were worried that they'd have major gameplay and items attatched to them.

While I myself couldn't give a rat's rabies-infested ass, the way i see it, the fewer reasons for us to bitch, the better. Hell, certain amiibos are impossible to get because Ninty's a shit with production, so it's honestly better this way.


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I've got Smash 4, Bayonetta 1 & 2, Wind Waker HD and Mario Kart 8.
> 
> Looking forward to Xenoblade Chronicles X and Zelda U.
> 
> That's it


No hype for Mario Maker?!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I've got Smash 4, Bayonetta 1 & 2, Wind Waker HD and Mario Kart 8.
> 
> Looking forward to Xenoblade Chronicles X and Zelda U.
> 
> That's it



Play fatal frame dude

and more games lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2015)

Fatal frame is on right now guys

hopefully more devils third later


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

I've got every big name WiiU game released so far except, like... Splatoon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2015)

I have all the exclusives that arent party games basically.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh, yeah, no party games here either. Right now it's...

Super Mario 3D World
Captain Toad
Kirby & The Rainbow Curse
Bayonetta 1+2
Smash Bros.
Mario Kart 8
Donkey Kong: Tropical Freeze
The Wonderful 101
Pikmin 3
LoZ: Wind Waker HD
Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Monna (Jun 18, 2015)

I have:

New Super Mario Bros. U
Super Mario 3D World
Hyrule Warriors
Bayonetta 1 and 2
Super Smash Bros.
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse

Looking forward to:

Super Mario Maker
Yoshi's Wooly World
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Star Fox Zero
Zelda


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

I need that Wooly World and Mario Maker in my veins.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 18, 2015)

nintendo land, nsbmu, 3d world, tw101, rayman legends, tww hd, pikmin 3, tropical freeze, hyrule warriors, mk8, bayo 2, ssb, splatoon

which l'd classify as:

great: mk8, bayo 2, tropical freeze, pikmin 3, splatoon
good: rayman legends, ssb
decent: hyrule warriors, tww hd, nsmbu
who gives a toss: nintendo land
shithouse: tw101, 3d world


----------



## Monna (Jun 18, 2015)

imo

Bayonetta 2 > Kirby and the Rainbow Curse > Super Smash Bros > Bayonetta 1 > Hyrule Warriors > 3D World > New Super Mario U

the only one I found disappointing was New Super Mario Bros U. Besides that they are all range from great to fuck yeah


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fuck you and your sad joke of a Metroid game.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 18, 2015)

l've already ordered wooly world, am looking forward to xeno cross and will wait for starfox reviews as l've never been a huge fan of the series

and then l guess that'll be it for my wii u


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2015)

I still need to pick up 3D world and tropical freeze. After of which is xenoblade, devil's third, maybe fatal frame (not a horror fan).

Starfox has me wary because some of it seems to rip directly off of the 64 but I've noticed there are also new things there so it's probably restricted to Coneria. Wooly world yes. And of course Zelda. I won't be picking up Mario Maker. Just not a fan of the build your own game games.


----------



## geG (Jun 18, 2015)

Aldric said:


> shithouse: tw101



Did you mean best game on the wii u you fraud


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, yeah, no party games here either. Right now it's...
> 
> Super Mario 3D World
> Captain Toad
> ...



How was Captain Toad? Skippable?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Geg said:


> Did you mean best game on the wii u you fraud



TW101 is the best. 



Violent By Design said:


> How was Captain Toad? Skippable?



Incredibly fun. I'm still playing through it. There's a lot of levels and they're all very unique. There's more emphasis on puzzle solving than usual Mario games.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 18, 2015)

Geg said:


> Did you mean best game on the wii u you fraud



no l meant awful overrated garbage kamiya's a hack GEG


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2015)

Hold up, how the fuck can anyone hate W101?!


----------



## geG (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> How was Captain Toad? Skippable?


It was passable; it was pretty fun but over in about 11 hours for me. Some of the postgame stuff is ridiculously hard but I didn't have the drive to do all of it like I did with Mario 3D World.



Aldric said:


> no l meant awful overrated garbage GEG



YOU'RE OVERRATED GARBAGE


----------



## Aldric (Jun 18, 2015)

is this how a narutoforums super moderator should behave

disgraceful


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2015)

you're among children aldric what did you expect


----------



## Aldric (Jun 18, 2015)

l am appalled by such brazen immaturity


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2015)

LEAVE NINTENDO ALONE! MOD BRUTALITY! WAAAAH!

I like how suddenly we're in total serious mode. Can't hurt anyone's feelings now! You guys are acting like this is somehow not common behavior every time a company severely fucks up at E3.


----------



## geG (Jun 18, 2015)

Did you think that was serious


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> LEAVE NINTENDO ALONE! MOD BRUTALITY! WAAAAH!
> 
> I like how suddenly we're in total serious mode. Can't hurt anyone's feelings now! You guys are acting like this is somehow not common behavior every time a company severely fucks up a E3.



And every single time it's a severe overreaction.

LOL @ XBone suffering PR repercussions from an E3 that happened 2 years ago. 

MS is basically the Roman Reigns of gaming


----------



## Aldric (Jun 18, 2015)

Geg said:


> Did you think that was serious



did you think l was serious

GEG


----------



## Aldric (Jun 18, 2015)

l mean l was serious for tw101 it's shit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have yet to get W101.. I did like the demo but at the time, I was looking for a job and short money wise...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Me and my friends played the first few stages of W101 and we never bothered to play it again. Was very meh at the beginning.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 19, 2015)

seriously guys check out fast racing neo. its f-zero modernized.

and why is there no starfox zero thread?  i mean i understand everyone's talking about how mad they are with MP:FF but goshdamn guys have something positive at least


----------



## geG (Jun 19, 2015)

Aldric said:


> l mean l was serious for tw101 it's shit


I was serious about how wrong you are too


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 19, 2015)

ideas for the perfect starfox game

*Spoiler*: __ 




besides having superb voice acting and design ala assault with a likable, passable story and gripping character interactions. taking place after assault and ignoring command as a whole. just look at this dudes art for an idea of design


-being able to play as multiple characters. 
-mixing starfox 2, 64, and assault. 
-having multiple ships for different chars with their own attributes. customizing your own arwing, 
-mech walkers return, i like the idea starfox zero had with transforming ships/vehicles.
-have multiple extra missions that you can play during and even after story mode
-having the great fox be a hub world where you can roam around and talk to your crew and the more you build relationships with them they level up and get better during missions. meaning less "help me fox!" moments.

multiple planets and getting to know more about them like zoness, katina, titania, macbeth, heck make new ones like maybe a lava planet like mustafar? 

side ideas

maybe have teams. 
-starfox team (fox mccloud, krystal mccloud, falco, miyu, fay, peppy, slippy), the classic on rail gamplay
-starwolf team (wolf, leon, panther) this one has you wreck havoc on planets, all range mode style
-cornerian team (bill grey, dash bowman, and others) on foot like gamplay. I see them controlling like star wars battlefront, even having a speeder bike.

online multiplayer of course with the 3DS power ups plus assault like options.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 19, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> seriously guys check out fast racing neo. its f-zero modernized.
> 
> and why is there no starfox zero thread?  i mean i understand everyone's talking about how mad they are with MP:FF but goshdamn guys have something positive at least



it looked kinda ugly slow and boring tbf

being codevelopped by the bayo 2 team makes me more optimistic but l'm in wait and see mode right now


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> you're among children aldric what did you expect



Says the only person besides myself who was hyping the shit out of it when it came out and told everyone to play it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2015)

Well he wasn't wrong. W101 is awesome.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Aldric said:


> it looked kinda ugly slow and boring tbf
> 
> being codevelopped by the bayo 2 team makes me more optimistic but l'm in wait and see mode right now



no worries. I'm certain there are reasons behind it

its slow because
1. its the first level, it might get faster during later levels
2. its just a demo and its still in development
3. the boost has been upgraded where you have like...15 seconds of boost
4. its slow at first to help you feel more comfortable with the controls. 

check this out
[YOUTUBE]oi6KUacWHGA[/YOUTUBE]

notice how he's aiming his marker on his game pad downwards as he's floating along almost as if her were a bomber. a nice way to look at it.

and look at titania


----------



## Aldric (Jun 19, 2015)

idk l still think the game looks super rough, like kid icarus uprising hd or something

one thing l like though is the gyro aiming as it's definitely one of my favorite 3ds and wii u features


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Says the only person besides myself who was hyping the shit out of it when it came out and told everyone to play it.



Adric hates the game because its tough and he cant get gud at it because kamiya puts a section with completely different gameplay in nearly every other level.

Also he dislikes Kamiya's unforgiving grading system  

Which all happen to be things I love sooo I cant really fault him for reacting in such a manner 

Game is stil the greatest thing since sliced bread. Kamiya's best story and best gameplay. 

Gameplay


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2015)

Aldric said:


> idk l still think the game looks super rough, like kid icarus uprising hd or something
> 
> one thing l like though is the gyro aiming as it's definitely one of my favorite 3ds and wii u features



Game is kinda rough graphically because its like the 3DS and its rendering two separate images at 60fps 

At least it looks clean :3


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah I would love Kid Icarus Uprising on the Wii U it just needs an update in graphics and textures.

Also a good lol tumblr edit Nintendo in the background.


----------



## Simon (Jun 21, 2015)

Aldric said:


> no l meant awful overrated garbage kamiya's a hack GEG


----------



## Aldric (Jun 21, 2015)

the game was a horrible bomb the free market has spoken l have adam smith on my side


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2015)

Nintendo sold 1 million amiibo in the past 30 days alone

In just the US.



Fucking nuuuts


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2015)

And yet my gamestop didn't get a single wii fit trainer in the restock today .


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2015)

You guys and your amiibos.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2015)

Import amiibos from Europe and Japan

They sell the most over here


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> You guys and your amiibos.



I had to settle for one of the two fucking sonics they got... _Sonic_


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 26, 2015)

nintendo is quiet on NX over worries of competitors taking ideas.

You don't have to worry about that. Nobody copied the Wii U.
And no, tablets and smartphones don't count.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 26, 2015)

Welp, I'm less interested in Amiibos now.

Link removed

Wait it's fake, nvm. April 7th.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> *nintendo is quiet on NX over worries of competitors taking ideas.*
> 
> You don't have to worry about that. Nobody copied the Wii U.
> And no, tablets and smartphones don't count.



Just like they copied the wii U?

Here we go yet again

Sony and Microsoft aren't going to copy shit until they see whatever idea they have work and afterwards it will be too late anyway. if it's such and easily integrated concept why hide it anyway.

Nintendo doesn't seem to learn.  When  Sony went like..what do you guys want they ended up with a console that people seemed to love.

Nintendo doesn't tell them the ideas, doesn't give developers enough time to work on their console to actually allow enough creative freedom,  developers don't know what to do and nintendo ends up with yet another scenario where people "don't understand the console"

Well if you don't tell people what it is and give them time to work with it then how will they ever get the chance to and nobody has time and money to waste on a concept that they may or may not understand and probably won't generate them money.

And Nintendo actually putting out games at a faster pace doesn't exactly breed much confidence.  Obviously until Nintendo actually gets out of their little box of arrogance  everything stays the same.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2015)

Nintendo needs to get online right finally and evolve their games in a way where it isn't overly gimmicky.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2015)

So Devil's Third is Amazon exclusive in japan, meaning it's an eshop title otherwise, only has English language in Europe and for some completely random reason, it's missing a release date in America. Oh, plus it got shit fucking coverage in E3, not even appearing in the Direct, despite fitting the bill of "games about to be released".

Why did Nintendo foot the bill on this again? They clearly don't give a darn about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2015)

Itagaki should just go back to Techmo and beg them to let him back. Clearly no one wants to fund his games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

Meh. At least it's getting released.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 26, 2015)

Going to still play it on my Japanese Wii U.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 26, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> nintendo is quiet on NX over worries of competitors taking ideas.



That's cute.  

I actually got a chuckle out of this.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-3v2fkdOzBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2015)

Hydro Spiral said:


> That's cute.
> 
> I actually got a chuckle out of this.



It happened last time.

Actually it happens every time.

It happened even in the fucking gamecube era lmao


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Just like they copied the wii U?
> 
> Here we go yet again
> 
> ...




Points at the Vita-PS4 relationship

Points at tablet integration for the xbox one.

There's articles about it dude

Good ideas will always get reappropiated by competitors.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes.

Companies integrated tablet functionality to their consoles because Nintendo made a tablet controller which is a total special snowflake in a consumer market already flooded with highly popular TABLETS.

It's some monkey-see, monkey-do shit to a t.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2015)

Aldric said:


> l mean l was serious for tw101 it's shit



Doesn't mean Kamiya is a hack overall nigg.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 27, 2015)

Tablet integration has been on since the end of the seventh gen era.

Deus Ex had ps vita funtionality for the PS3 version and smart glass for the Xbox 360 version.
Even Beyond 2 Souls had it.

The game pad is so useless and is only good for off tv play. Inb4 razr says the gameplay is godly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2015)

*shugs* The gamepad is good at what it does. Hope they keep it personally.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Points at the Vita-PS4 relationship
> 
> Points at tablet integration for the xbox one.
> 
> ...



Which just proved it was an easily integrated concept.

How long did it take them to develop PS move and kinect?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 27, 2015)

Asa-Kun said:


> Doesn't mean Kamiya is a hack overall nigg.



yeah l'm just fucking around

though l do think kamiya is somehow overrated, he has some great ideas but tends to go overboard and really needs other people to keep him in check (which is why l think bayo 2 is better than the first one:typical kamiya bullshit like instant death qtes and neverending pseudo arcade sections were ironed out)


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 28, 2015)

So old man miyamoto has no hands in NX development.
Link removed

That's nice.  He seems to understand that technology is moving faster than he can keep up with.  Just focus on that software you legendary genius.



Let's hope Iwata isn't even allowed in the fucking department


----------



## Monna (Jun 28, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> The game pad is so useless and is only good for off tv play. Inb4 razr says the gameplay is godly.


Kirby and the Rainbow Curse


Aldric said:


> yeah l'm just fucking around
> 
> though l do think kamiya is somehow overrated, he has some great ideas but tends to go overboard and really needs other people to keep him in check (which is why l think bayo 2 is better than the first one:typical kamiya bullshit like instant death qtes and neverending pseudo arcade sections were ironed out)


Bayonetta 2 is nearly perfect. I still hate the Jetfighter Assault though, and the fact that it's included as part of the final chapter.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 28, 2015)

I like the gamepad for games like W101, alternating between that and the right stick for different shapes worked pretty well (circles on the gamepad, straight lines on the stick). I like it for Splatoon for sure, the gyro controls combined with the very important map + jumping to your teammates wouldn't be the same on the wii u pro imo. Also I liked Nintendoland in general

It didn't play a huge role in all games, but idk, I liked using the gamepad in some fashion if I could, for example in Monster Hunter 3 ultimate it had a lot of uses if I had it set up next to me while I used a wii u pro controller, in fact I was really sad when I found out I couldn't do that setup anymore since 4 ultimate didn't come to the system

The off-tv play alone is enough for me to hope they keep a gamepad as an option in the future really though


----------



## Aldric (Jun 29, 2015)

splatoon is the only game where l feel the gamepad is implemented in a natural and unobtrusive way

in every other game it feels cumbersome and unwieldy, highlighting how the whole assymetrical gameplay shit just doesn't work


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree and disagree.

Agree that it's the only game I've played where the use of the Gamepad is not only warranted, but needed. The game just wouldn't function right without it. At least not without altering some of the ways it functions, which would increase clicks, and since it's basic kindergarted in game design that the fewer clicks you need to perform an action, the better, well....

I Disagree with the idea of asymmetrical gameplay being inherently bad, though.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2015)

Jane said:


> Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
> 
> Bayonetta 2 is nearly perfect. I still hate the Jetfighter Assault though, and the fact that it's included as part of the final chapter.



Which was lame as shit because the game runs at 60 fps yet it has you look at the terrible resolution and 30 fps, unless you can control Kirby without looking at the gamepad screen.

And I'm not the only one that complains about this. I do my research.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2015)

I actually agree with Splatoon though. While I would prefer standard controls, like YoungChief said, gyro is nice.

Splatoon is an amazing game, my only gripe is that the game supports classic controllers but its limited to Player 2. The game in reality is getting shitload of content so that isn't a problem anymore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2015)

Didn't even realize that Starfox is set to come out this year. I just assumed it was going to be out sometime in 2016.

lol...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 29, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't even realize that Starfox is set to come out this year. I just assumed it was going to be out sometime in 2016.
> 
> lol...



Hold up. We talking actual little kids, or little kids in the sense of how most nintendo games work where they are for kids but 20 yr olds buy them anyway ie pokemon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Hold up. We talking actual little kids, or little kids in the sense of how most nintendo games work where they are for kids but 20 yr olds buy them anyway ie pokemon?



You make the call:




> We wanted to have a co-op mode where basically one person could handle flying the vehicle, while another person handles shooting. So, if you had a situation where a parent was playing with their child and the child was having a tough time with the game, the parent could handle flying the vehicle with a nunchuk and Wii remote and the child could just enjoy targeting and shooting things on the GamePad.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 29, 2015)

Ah actual child then. Granted I could see that being used to beat whatever highscore bonus you need to get too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 30, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> So old man miyamoto has no hands in NX development.
> Link removed
> 
> That's nice.  He seems to understand that technology is moving faster than he can keep up with.  Just focus on that software you legendary genius.
> ...



Apparently you have no idea how nintendo's been organized for the last 10 years lmao


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 30, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Which was lame as shit because the game runs at 60 fps yet it has you look at the terrible resolution and 30 fps, unless you can control Kirby without looking at the gamepad screen.
> 
> And I'm not the only one that complains about this. I do my research.



The gamepad isnt running at a different framerate man


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 30, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Tablet integration has been on since the end of the seventh gen era.
> 
> Deus Ex had ps vita funtionality for the PS3 version and smart glass for the Xbox 360 version.
> Even Beyond 2 Souls had it.
> ...



And the Wii U's ideas have been floating around since gen 6.  Your point?

Second screen experiences and asymetric gameplay got ripped straight out and done half assed with the vita and the tablets cause they're just not meant to do such things.Moreso in the vita's case. Tablets were better integrated

See I have a different opinion because I play good games like pikmin 3 and deus Ex.

Anyway, yeah no the


----------



## Monna (Jun 30, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Which was lame as shit because the game runs at 60 fps yet it has you look at the terrible resolution and 30 fps, unless you can control Kirby without looking at the gamepad screen.
> 
> And I'm not the only one that complains about this. I do my research.


Literally every complaint I've read about Kirby and the Rainbow Curse has just been the same retarded bullshit.

Having to look at the gamepad doesn't make the game any less fun.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2015)

*whistle*



I don't know what to make of that !


----------



## Monna (Jun 30, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> *whistle*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of that !


>NX

They can all go fuck themselves.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 30, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Apparently you have no idea how nintendo's been organized for the last 10 years lmao



Oh enlighten me.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 30, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> The gamepad isnt running at a different framerate man



>gamepad runs at 60 fps





St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> And the Wii U's ideas have been floating around since gen 6.  Your point?
> 
> Second screen experiences and asymetric gameplay got ripped straight out and done half assed with the vita and the tablets cause they're just not meant to do such things.Moreso in the vita's case. Tablets were better integrated
> 
> ...



No shit, that's obvious, dude. Point is that they didn't copy the Wii U with the PS4 and Xbox One, but way before. 

The feature was there. That was my point. I'm not saying its any better, in fact, it's just a shitty as the Wii U Gamepad. 

But you loved playing Bayonetta 2 with the gamepad though, of course you are going to defend it.



Jane said:


> Literally every complaint I've read about Kirby and the Rainbow Curse has just been the same retarded bullshit.
> 
> Having to look at the gamepad doesn't make the game any less fun.



Oh the game is tons of of tun, don't get me wrong. 

But if the game runs at 60 fps, then I want to enjoy that instead.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> *whistle*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of that !



Oh no. Are they really going to go the new 3DS route......again except with the WiiU?


----------



## Monna (Jun 30, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Oh the game is tons of of tun, don't get me wrong.
> 
> But if the game runs at 60 fps, then I want to enjoy that instead.


Framerate is the most annoying thing to complain about in games. It's almost like a meme at this point.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2015)

^

Same games it makes sense, in others, it doesn't. It's still a legitimate complaint, just one that got blown out of proportion since tech savvy consumer entitlement spun out control in the last generation.

While I don't care if P.T doesn't play at 60fps, I'm still gonna lose my shit if DMC4 suddenly gets capped at 30.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 30, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> *whistle*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of that !



in his original post that guy said retro had another project beside dkr2 but now he's trying to use tanabe saying they're not working on metroid prime as a proof they're doing dkr2

l smell bullshit

that being said l wouldn't be surprised if nx was a souped up wii u without the gamepad, l don't know why some people still expect nintendo to come up with a ps4 or higher level console, it's like these guys never learn


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 30, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Same games it makes sense, in others, it doesn't. It's still a legitimate complaint, just one that got blown out of proportion since tech savvy consumer entitlement spun out control in the last generation.
> 
> While I don't care if P.T doesn't play at 60fps, I'm still gonna lose my shit if DMC4 suddenly gets capped at 30.



The problem with Kirby is not that it doesn't run at 60 fps, since it does run at 60 fps, but the way it's designed blocks me from taking advantage of it and forces me to use a screen with lower resolution and frame rate. Might as well make the game 30 fps. 

Granted I can get gewd and look at the TV without the need to ever look at the gamepad but that feels weird.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2015)

My top 10 favorite games:

*01. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night *
02. Pokemon Gold and Silver
*03. Bayonetta 2
04. Bayonetta
05. Devil May Cry 3*
*06. Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia* (_not sure_)
*07. Super Metroid*
08. Pokemon Emerald
*09. Darkstalkers 3*
*10. Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance* (_not sure_)


bold runs @60fps. Call it preference, but I believe 60fps is a legit complaint.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2015)

Besides running and looking smoother is there really any benefits gameplay wise not technical from the framerate being 60 vs 30? I really don't see it.



Aldric said:


> in his original post that guy said retro had another project beside dkr2 but now he's trying to use tanabe saying they're not working on metroid prime as a proof they're doing dkr2
> 
> l smell bullshit
> 
> that being said l wouldn't be surprised if nx was a souped up wii u without the gamepad, l don't know why some people still expect nintendo to come up with a ps4 or higher level console, it's like these guys never learn



Well now especially is because it'd just be a bad idea overall given the timing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2015)

^^input lag.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2015)

What Khris said, however keep in mind that it's only really noticeable for games that require twitch reactions. First Person Shooters, fighting games, beat-'em-ups and the likes of just about anything competitive, 60 fps is a must in order for you to play optimally. For just about everything else, it's negligible and comes entirely down to personal preference. A game like, say, Last of Us wouldn't have made a shit of difference, really.

This is coming from a frames whore, by the by.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 30, 2015)

PC gaming has giving me the need to demand for higher standards. 

Also, here'a cringe. 
[YOUTUBE]Qf5bNcCQXoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

khris said:


> ^^input lag.





Shirker said:


> What Khris said, however keep in mind that it's only really noticeable for games that require twitch reactions. First Person Shooters, fighting games, beat-'em-ups and the likes of just about anything competitive, 60 fps is a must in order for you to play optimally. For just about everything else, it's negligible and comes entirely down to personal preference. A game like, say, Last of Us wouldn't have made a shit of difference, really.
> 
> This is coming from a frames whore, by the by.



So in other words, competitive wise, it is preferred but other than that it's more a technical preference then a gameplay breaker.

I figured as much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> So in other words, competitive wise, it is preferred but other than that it's more a technical preference then a gameplay breaker.



Except that's still simplifying it. I don't really care about competitive games but there are genres that absolutely need the added framerate if I want satisfying gameplay.

Responsive gameplay shouldn't be on the backburner for the average player.


----------



## Monna (Jul 1, 2015)

You're all a bunch of framerate loving nerds


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except that's still simplifying it. I don't really care about competitive games but there are genres that absolutely need the added framerate if I want satisfying gameplay.
> 
> Responsive gameplay shouldn't be on the backburner for the average player.



For action games and fighters sure, they benefit from it, reads the input faster. But as for the game being consistently responsive that's where you want a consistent locked framerate throughout, not necessarily a faster one.

Knowing that is the reason why framerate isn't a big deal in my book. While people gush over 60 fps, I just go meh, it just better be consistent that's more my issue. 

Granted there are those times where it is fun to cause the drop on occasion to watch as if someone put you in epic slo-mo.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, this isn't the Metroid you wanted, suck it up !


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> For action games and fighters sure, they benefit from it, reads the input faster. But as for the game being consistently responsive that's where you want a consistent locked framerate throughout, not necessarily a faster one.
> 
> Knowing that is the reason why framerate isn't a big deal in my book. While people gush over 60 fps, I just go meh, it just better be consistent that's more my issue.
> 
> Granted there are those times where it is fun to cause the drop on occasion to watch as if someone put you in epic slo-mo.



It's just a must to have a great gameplay experience, but it isn't a big deal to be honest. 

Racing games MUST also be 60 fps but yet Forza Horizon 2, which is 30 fps, is actually fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> For action games and fighters sure, they benefit from it, reads the input faster. But as for the game being consistently responsive that's where you want a consistent locked framerate throughout, not necessarily a faster one.
> 
> *Knowing that is the reason why framerate isn't a big deal in my book. While people gush over 60 fps, I just go meh, it just better be consistent that's more my issue. *
> 
> Granted there are those times where it is fun to cause the drop on occasion to watch as if someone put you in epic slo-mo.



Maybe you're right, but I'd rather companies work on optimizing games to run at 60fps instead of purty graphics and horseshit paywalls. Especially when I'm a console gamer and can get quite pissy about performance.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> It's just a must to have a great gameplay experience, but it isn't a big deal to be honest.
> 
> Racing games MUST also be 60 fps but yet Forza Horizon 2, which is 30 fps, is actually fun.


Then doesn't make it much of a must then. 


khris said:


> Maybe you're right, but I'd rather companies work on optimizing games to run at 60fps instead of purty graphics and horseshit paywalls. Especially when I'm a console gamer and can get quite pissy about performance.



True, I prefer optimization over a pretty turd any day.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 1, 2015)

Aldric said:


> that being said l wouldn't be surprised if nx was a souped up wii u without the gamepad, l don't know why some people still expect nintendo to come up with *a ps4 or higher level console*, it's like these guys never learn



Why go through all the trouble of keeping it under wraps so Sony and others wouldn't steal ideas from it if it was simply a "souped up Wii u without the gamepad"?  After all, weren't the Playstation Move and the Xbox Kinect Microsoft and Sony's attempts to mimic the Wii and the Wii-mote with "higher level consoles"?

Besides, the last time I checked, (and know because my house has owned Playstations alongside the Nintendo consoles), the only real differences between Playstation consoles is the graphics, CPU and power output.  Otherwise, the controller has hardly changed throughout three generations of consoles.  You seem to be defining "higher level consoles" purely based on graphics.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except that's still simplifying it. I don't really care about competitive games but there are genres that absolutely need the added framerate if I want satisfying gameplay..



'swhy I mentioned Beat-'em-ups, ^ (use bro).


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Then doesn't make it much of a must then.



Its a must because it would be x2 better if it was 60 fps.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> So in other words, competitive wise, it is preferred but other than that it's more a technical preference then a gameplay breaker.



Uhhh, absolutely not. You want a consistently high framerate for competitive games, both for responsive input and for a higher degree of control over things like reading your opponent's moves in fighting games, cancelling actions in good beat em ups, timing last hits in mobas (higher framerate necessary to time animation interruption in low BAT characters), tracking the movement of enemies in shooters, etc.

Plus everything looks smoother and more pleasant with a higher framecount. You're entitled to being okay with 30 fps, but you must understand the benefits of 60+.

And, on a completely personal note, I much prefer graphics sacrificed for framerate than the other way around, but alas since most promotional gameplay footage runs at just under 30 fps to begin with, and trailers are what secures preorders, the trend will continue.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 5, 2015)

60fps pokemon on the nx confirmed^


(NX is handheld guys, its nintendo's new pillar. 3DS/Wii U getting the GBA treatment, new console early 2018)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2015)

If it's not a powerhouse, not a WiiU (home console) replacement, and not a 3DS (handheld) replacement... What the bloody sod is it?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2015)

An oddity like before, probably. They want another Wii occurrence.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 5, 2015)

Make the console cheap, invest in first party titles and for the love of christ actually be in it for the long haul if you don't want to burn your customer base twice in a row.

That's really all you need. I was under no illusions when I got the Wii U. I wanted the exclusives and that's it. I have a gaming PC for sheer power and multiplatform goodness.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 5, 2015)

khris said:


> If it's not a powerhouse, not a WiiU (home console) replacement, and not a 3DS (handheld) replacement... What the bloody sod is it?




Its an OS. For a new handheld and console


----------



## Aldric (Jul 5, 2015)

khris said:


> If it's not a powerhouse, not a WiiU (home console) replacement, and not a 3DS (handheld) replacement... What the bloody sod is it?



where was it said it wasn't the wii u replacement

didn't reggie call it "our next home console"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 5, 2015)

^ Investors Meeting ^

And no Reggie didnt cal it that.

News reporters have no idea what it is so dont trust them when they say anything about Nintendo's next console being the NX or translating some japanese guys words.

The NX is their next piece of hardware. Its basically Nintendo next idea in the vein of their introduction of the DS in 2004.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 5, 2015)

khris said:


> If it's not a powerhouse, not a WiiU (home console) replacement, and not a 3DS (handheld) replacement... What the bloody sod is it?



No flipping clue. For the price they trying to hock it at it's more handheld though I'm willing to bet.


----------



## EJ (Jul 5, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Make the console cheap, invest in first party titles and for the love of christ actually be in it for the long haul if you don't want to burn your customer base twice in a row.
> 
> That's really all you need. I was under no illusions when I got the Wii U. I wanted the exclusives and that's it. I have a gaming PC for sheer power and multiplatform goodness.



This right here.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 5, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> An oddity like before, probably. *They want another Wii occurrence.*



If that's what they are aiming for they will surely fail.

I'll wait until i see what they have up their sleeve when it comes out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2015)

It's official then. No Devil's Third in America. From Nintendo, at least.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 9, 2015)

Why else would anyone else take it up?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 9, 2015)

What would help out Ninty imho is to bring back old IPs and see if they can't give them new life. Earthworm Jim and CUstom Robo come to mind. Can you imagine a Custom Robo with online support like Splatoon but with the same/if-not-more customization that the gamecube had and Wii U engine and graphics? Hell, I'd love to see a new Earthworm Jim game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow.

At least they're honest.



Canute87 said:


> Why else would anyone else take it up?



Because Itakagi swore he'd release it in NA.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 9, 2015)

Itakagi huh.

So Nintendo ever actually promised this...okay.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> What would help out Ninty imho is to bring back old IPs and see if they can't give them new life. Earthworm Jim and CUstom Robo come to mind. Can you imagine a Custom Robo with online support like Splatoon but with the same/if-not-more customization that the gamecube had and Wii U engine and graphics? Hell, I'd love to see a new Earthworm Jim game.



Punch Out would be nice too.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 10, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Make the console cheap, invest in first party titles and for the love of christ actually be in it for the long haul if you don't want to burn your customer base twice in a row.
> 
> That's really all you need. I was under no illusions when I got the Wii U. I wanted the exclusives and that's it. I have a gaming PC for sheer power and multiplatform goodness.



Gamecube was 99 dollars.

Only got them to about 20 million.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2015)

^

Context helps. PS2 was much weaker than the gamecube but the fact that it was a cheap DVD player alternative saved it. As far as core gaming goes, Gamecube is the best Nintendo home console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 10, 2015)

^ only if you dont play mario lol


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 10, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Context helps. PS2 was much weaker than the gamecube but the fact that it was a cheap DVD player alternative saved it. As far as core gaming goes, Gamecube is the best Nintendo home console.



GC + 50 dvd player would still be cheaper.

DVD player killed the dreamcast.

Games skyrockted the ps2 ahead of xbox and cube.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> GC + 50 dvd player would still be cheaper.
> 
> DVD player killed the dreamcast.
> 
> Games skyrockted the ps2 ahead of xbox and cube.



While that certainly helped what truly helped the ps2 was that it cost just as much as dvd player back then but did more. So in truth the consumer was getting a better deal back then if they wanted a dvd player.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 11, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> GC + 50 dvd player would still be cheaper.
> 
> DVD player killed the dreamcast.
> 
> Games skyrockted the ps2 ahead of xbox and cube.



Dont know what era you're living in but the PS2 didnt get games till 2002.

And the Matrix is the MAJOR reason why that friend sold 23 million units in japan alone.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 11, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Dont know what era you're living in but the PS2 didnt get games till 2002.
> 
> And the Matrix is the MAJOR reason why that friend sold 23 million units in japan alone.



And the other 100 million?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 12, 2015)

^ GTA 3 :3


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2015)

Among other things.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 12, 2015)

rest in piece iwata


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 12, 2015)

playable Grimlock

If you don't know who this loser is, this video will tell you everything you need to know about him, when I heard the news I thought "there's no way B0ND would be that low". But I was wrong, fuck this guy


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2015)

You know one's words lack validity when the first 5 comments present are of the content creator himself being snarky and defensive. 

No hate, Chief but when people like that are out and about stirring pots, it's best not to link their shit. All it does is feed their view count and their egos. I feel like a chode for even adding to it, frankly.


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2015)

Shirker said:


> You know one's words lack validity when the first 5 comments present are of the content creator himself being snarky and defensive.
> 
> No hate, Chief but when people like that are out and about stirring pots, it's best not to link their shit. All it does is feed their view count and their egos. I feel like a chode for even adding to it, frankly.



Same here. I'm surprised he even had subscribers with his attitude.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2015)

Given the sad state of affairs I figured I'd post this light hearted find. 


*Spoiler*: _Because they'd be damn sure to avenge him_


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2015)

There might be some mixed feelings with samus.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Given the sad state of affairs I figured I'd post this light hearted find.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Because they'd be damn sure to avenge him_



That's cute 

I love that Mario is Nick Fury. Heh.


----------



## Simon (Jul 24, 2015)

*Miiverse getting a redesign this summer*



> Miiverse is getting a redesign to make communicating about the games you're playing more enjoyable than ever! Take a look at these new features.


(Source)

Some new feature:

*Screenshot Album*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Play Journal
*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*New look for the community*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 5, 2015)

So played Devil's Third.

The game is awful.


----------



## Monna (Aug 5, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> So played Devil's Third.
> 
> The game is awful.


Elaborate?

game looks like a mistake


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 5, 2015)

Bad frame rate.
Awful camera in some parts
Combat system isn't that good. 
The game is too short
Why the game is easy, there's part where its too cheap, Enemies come out of nowhere and kill you fast. 

Gotta try Multiplayer.


----------



## Monna (Aug 5, 2015)

Is Shantae: Risky's Revenge - Director's Cut is still coming to Wii U? It's still listed as Q3 2015.

Sure, I could just get the game on Steam, but it would be neat to have on Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2015)

apparently devils third actually is somewhat decent


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> apparently devils third actually is somewhat decent



It sure is.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 10, 2015)

Well that certainly looks like a skip. So Yoshi it is then.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 10, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It sure is.



Boss can't aim for shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 10, 2015)

Fuck that, I guess he never runs out of bullets either.


----------



## Monna (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm going to trust Kaitou's opinion

the game truly looked like a glorified shit 


ShadowReij said:


> Well that certainly looks like a skip. So Yoshi it is then.


I am soooooo looking forward to Yoshi's Wooly Yarn Epic or whatever they are calling it

It for srs pisses me off that yurope got to play it at the start of summer 

I'm just sitting here watching others enjoy Splatoon, (looks like a legit good game and all, just not for me) and I'm just wondering when the next Wii U hit will drop.

Also Mario Maker looks like garbage. fuck that game. (that said, I'm still going to buy it, because I'm a sucker for cheap nostalgia-fueled thrills)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2015)

^ Mario maker is fucking tight lol

That game is gonna sell like fucking hotcakes

Have you played mario paint?


Its the same shit, nintendo makes really really really fun creation/learning tools. way more than they have any right to be lol


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 13, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It sure is.



Idk, that seems to me like the person was playing it on Easy Mode.

The game is awful but NOT that awful.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 13, 2015)

devils third reception is actually pretty weird lol Link removed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Idk, that seems to me like the person was playing it on Easy Mode.
> 
> The game is awful but NOT that awful.



Being "easy mode" doesn't negate the fact that this boss encounter is completely devoid of any engaging design. Or any design for that matter. That friend only has one animation sequence going on. It's insane how people can even attempt to defend shit like this.

It's shit, no pussyfooting around it. I can't be too hard on Itakagi though, considering he had to remake the same game 2 times before working this final version in a span of 5 years. But then again, I'm not even that mad that we're not getting "Ninja Gaiden with guns" like the original trailer showed, I'm just mad that we're getting this half baked, crap of a shooter that switches perspective every you fucking **shoot**. It's bizarre how Itakagi went with this, he outright admitted that he had 0 experience with shooters when starting TDT and fuck, it really shows.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2015)

^ probably cause they havent played it and the weird japanese people on amazon like it

and the original trailer wasnt ninja gaiden with guns anyway.

Devils third isnt a cover shooter anyway. Its more of a melee game than a shooter. Like Other M or Kid icarus


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> and the original trailer wasnt ninja gaiden with guns anyway.



My ass it wasn't. Constant vertical/horizontal movement straight out of Ninja Gaiden but with gun and run and rocket shooting in between. And without a perspective switch when you actually pressed the shoot button.

[YOUTUBE]JYG_xp9LhYw[/YOUTUBE]

Looks better than anything the latest version ever showed.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Not sure if anyone cares but:

Upcoming Releases:


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 21, 2015)

Freedom Planet has been pushed, sadly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l58Txg3Bfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2015)

Still weird that the WiiU is the first console without a Pokemon Stadium-like game. That's two Pokemon gens not represented in a 3D-battle game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope^

Gen 6 says hi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2015)

You know what I mean


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2015)

A 3D console pokemon game is no longer necessary.

Now we get pokken. 

which is a thousand times better


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2015)

khris said:


> Still weird that the WiiU is the first console without a Pokemon Stadium-like game. That's two Pokemon gens not represented in a 3D-battle game.



It's not weird. The appeal of Pokemon Stadium was that you could see your collection in glorious 3d, but ever since X/Y you already do that by default on your main Pokemon game.

There's no point anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2015)

Naruto said:


> It's not weird. The appeal of Pokemon Stadium was that you could see your collection in glorious 3d, but ever since X/Y you already do that by default on your main Pokemon game.
> 
> There's no point anymore.



True.

But maybe it's because they never built up on it. Gale of Darkness was a start, but for the most part it was just a bigger tv simulation.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2015)

khris said:


> True.
> 
> But maybe it's because they never built up on it. Gale of Darkness was a start, but for the most part it was just a bigger tv simulation.



Indeed. A main console full fledged pokemon game would be interesting, though.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 23, 2015)

Would be nice to have a main console or a new handheld pokemon game for shadow pokemon. hell, for gen 7 having shadow pokemon being a main theme would be excellent. 

And where the fuck is my Pokemon Snap 2? Who do I have to shank to get my damn sequel.....


----------



## Gunners (Aug 23, 2015)

Heard some news which points towards towards Nintendo fucking up again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2015)

Nobody cares gunners


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Heard some news which points towards towards Nintendo fucking up again.



Is it the optical disc thing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Would be nice to have a main console or a new handheld pokemon game for shadow pokemon. hell, for gen 7 having shadow pokemon being a main theme would be excellent.
> 
> And where the fuck is my Pokemon Snap 2? Who do I have to shank to get my damn sequel.....



Pokemon Snap 2 using the WiiU Gamepad would make too much sense.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Is it the optical disc thing?



Depending on it is executed it isn't a fuck up at all.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dream said:


> Depending on it is executed it isn't a fuck up at all.



Indeed.  people just assume it's digital only.

Could be a new format.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 23, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Heard some news which points towards towards Nintendo fucking up again.





Canute87 said:


> Is it the optical disc thing?





Dream said:


> Depending on it is executed it isn't a fuck up at all.





Canute87 said:


> Indeed.  people just assume it's digital only.
> 
> Could be a new format.



And even if it _does_ turn out to be a fuck-up, Nintendo can quite literally afford to make mistakes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2015)

Inb4 it's a giga-sized UMD-like technology


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 23, 2015)

*U*niversity of *M*arylan*D*?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2015)

Add "PSP" to your search Yami


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 23, 2015)

No               . :33


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> And even if it _does_ turn out to be a fuck-up, Nintendo can quite literally afford to make mistakes.



Actually they can't.

If the NX isn't successful  it doesn't make sense for them to keep making consoles.


----------



## Simon (Aug 23, 2015)

BRING BACK UMDs!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 23, 2015)

khris said:


> Pokemon Snap 2 using the WiiU Gamepad would make too much sense.



True. I'm also still waiting for a new Custom Robo. I mean, splatoons showed that it can b a smash hit.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 23, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Actually they can't.



Actually they can.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Actually they can.



And they are going to keep pumping money in a failed business why now?


----------



## Simon (Aug 24, 2015)

*Mega Yarn Yoshi Amiibo Announced ($39.99)*

November 15 in America, 27th in Europe. Glad I decided to skip out on the original ones, wouldn't mind having a larger version.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm getting that oversized fucker, and he can rule over my little Yarn Yoshis.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles X... Dec 4... Yes!!!


----------



## Naruto (Aug 24, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles X... Dec 4... Yes!!!



Noice. Day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## Simon (Aug 28, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
[YOUTUBE]CBI9kvbaQVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Aug 28, 2015)

Meh, get back to me when they throw Mother 3 up on the eShop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2015)

not this shit again


----------



## Frieza (Sep 2, 2015)

They should name Nintendo NX the Nintendo Wiii or Wii(cubed)


----------



## Nintenders (Sep 6, 2015)

I've been so stoked for Super Mario Maker I've been replaying all the past 2D Marios for level inspiration. Friday can't come fast enough!


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2015)

Frieza said:


> They should name Nintendo NX the Nintendo Wiii or Wii(cubed)



         .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2015)

Actually, Wiii sounds like a fun name. WiiCube sounds fanfiction-ish.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 7, 2015)

Nintendo needs to distance themselves from the Wii name altogether.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, 3 i's is a cute idea, but all it'll cause is yet another generation of casual consumers looking at it and going "Oh, so it's an extention for the Wii?" They can't take that 2 gens in a Row.....

...well, they probably can, but they really, really shouldn't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2015)

Remember when Nintendo was hard for futuristic names? 

also:

[YOUTUBE]WkqCHSOheow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Sep 9, 2015)

khris said:


> Remember when Nintendo was hard for futuristic names?
> 
> also:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WkqCHSOheow[/YOUTUBE]



I'm sure Team Meat is pretty happy right now, considering Super Meat Boy is obviously a love letter to Super Mario Brothers.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2015)

Star Fox been delayed to Q1 2016.

Star Fox Zero is going to bring new game play and experiences that take it far beyond the framework established by Star Fox 64. All the members of the development team are doing our best so that the final product will not betray your expectations. And the game will not be delayed for a very long time – we’re aiming to launch the game in Q1 2016. Please stay tuned for further announcements.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 18, 2015)

First it was Zelda. 
Now Star Fox.
All obstacles to Xenoblade X's holliday takeover are now out of the way.  
Now all that's left is for Nintendo to move up Xenoblade's release to November and then  give it the marketing push it deserves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2015)

Don't mind the delay. Game obviously needs work, especially in the visuals department.  

However, I do expect some heavy DLC for Mario Kart, Smash, etc..


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2015)

I didn't even realize it was supposed to come out this year.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 12, 2015)

I have Splatoon and Mario Maker, but no space on my WiiU to play them. I am saving for an external, will get in a couple weeks. Which makes me think about what I want for Nintendo's next console. 

I want a system that can fuse Wii/WiiU/Gamecube, and fuse console with handheld.

If wii could play gamecube, and wii u could play wii games. Give us a system that can emulate all three. Backwards compatibility with over 5000 games at launch. They could still continue to make wii type games. and wiiu type games. The NX will have that trackpad scroll wheel patent thing, and probably a small touchscreen, with a controller similar to ps4.

The fusion of console/handheld would be their new platform for online. That is more modern and can compare to Xbone  and PS4 online.

Although I would like for optical drive for backwards compatibility, the NX games use a cartridge that can store up to 50-100gbs. The internal system has plenty of storage, and specs that are at least close to ps4.  

For software I would like:

For more AAA titles, and better 3rd party support
Splatoon 2 (with Octolings, Vehicles, better amiibo support, and 8v8)
Smash near launch.. just update this gen smash, and add Ice Climbers and a few more exclusives
Great first party titles every 2-3 months


Above are my list of dreams. I KNOW MOST WONT COME TRUE.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 13, 2015)

So basically you want a PC?

Speaking of which a working WiiU emulator is out



No controller support yet (you operate games via keyboard), but it runs and renders commercial games. It's completely unoptimized, so it still has a long way to go. Regardless, this is a huge development from out of nowhere.

Quick facts:

Can run encrypted Wii U images (WUD) and RPX/RPL files
Internal resolution is 1920x1080 (if supported by game)
Contains basically no optimizations. Expect slow framerates and long load times.
Windows x64 only (other platforms may be supported later)
Requires OpenGL 3.3
Tested on NVIDIA: Runs fine on most recent driver
Tested on Intel: Garbled output but runs if OpenGL version is supported
Untested on AMD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2015)

HD remaster of my favorite Legend of Zelda?
[YOUTUBE]R-iJVBt1CvU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9I3lGhKYEXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5dO7BojzcNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 15, 2015)

Just one more day till Yoshi's Wolly World. Might grab a couple amiibo's for it too. >.<;


----------



## Aldric (Oct 15, 2015)

tuwailaito pulincessu

l'm hype, l think it's a game that'd benefit from a HD rerelease even more than TWW 

hopefully they fix the fucking beginning


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> So basically you want a PC?
> 
> Speaking of which a working WiiU emulator is out
> 
> ...



what kind of pc is going to run that?

A 4 titan x sli PC?

How come they haven't broken 3ds yet?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> what kind of pc is going to run that?
> 
> A 4 titan x sli PC?
> 
> How come they haven't broken 3ds yet?



3DS has been hacked and an emulator has been in development for a while.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2015)

Naruto said:


> 3DS has been hacked and an emulator has been in development for a while.



Who? same guys who did dsemu?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 19, 2015)

I wish the Wii U got hacked to the extend the original Wii did. 

There's so many cool stuff that could be done with the Gamepad x Wii U.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Who? same guys who did dsemu?



No idea, the name of the emulator is Citra. It also has a long way to go, but if you remember the first few DS emulators they were pretty shitty early on but it only took one or two years for things to be 100% playable.

I expect the same from this.

And frankly not being able to use the Wii U gamepad for input is retarded. MANY games could have been playable on vWii with just the gamepad and it would have been great. With some effort you could probably emulate even the aiming with the stylus. Truly a missed opportunity.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 27, 2015)

Soon.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 27, 2015)

I truly love the PC.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2015)

Wii U Emulator when?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Wii U Emulator when?



It already exists.

I expect it will be truly usable within two years.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> what kind of pc is going to run that?
> 
> A 4 titan x sli PC?
> 
> How come they haven't broken 3ds yet?



At WiiU specs? Any mid ranged card and i5 released in the last 5 years?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 28, 2015)

PC gaming scum


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 28, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> At WiiU specs? Any mid ranged card and i5 released in the last 5 years?



What was the emulator to pc spec ratio of consoles like ps2 gamecube and wii.

1080p i guess being the standard


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2015)

Any thoughts on this?




Naruto said:


> It already exists.
> 
> I expect it will be truly usable within two years.



You mean when the Wii u is officially dead?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2015)

I skimmed through and only saw the pictures. Is it a dating sim app?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2015)

No, Wii U and 3DS are getting a better account service.

...and its also getting a Mii app.


----------



## Monna (Oct 29, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> No, Wii U and 3DS are getting a better account service.


You mean shittier.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been dead since they first mentioned the NX.

It's really sad how Nintendo apologists went on full damage control mode denying the fact that the console was getting shafted early into its life cycle, and yet in the 7 fucking months that followed, these are the games that came out:

Super Mario Maker
Yoshi's Wooly World
Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water
Devil's Third

Splatoon and Mario Party 10 came out within days of the first NX rumor, so let's add those two to the list just to be fair.

Devil's Third is shite. It got slammed by reviewers for good reason. So there goes that. Fatal Frame is not as bad, but it's not great either. And it's something of a niche title regardless. Splatoon is fun but there isn't much to do alone and Nintendo sucks at online. Mario Party 10. How many of you even have that many friends willing to come over. And who the fuck would want to, even? That leaves Wooly World and Mario Maker. Both good games, and both Mario. In fact if you are not into Mario there goes literally half of that fucking list.

Apologists will point to the PS4 and say it has less worthwhile exclusives at the moment. And you know what? They're right! But here's the thing: the PS4 won't stop getting games by next year. The PS4 will stay alive and continue to get support for both first AND third party developers, and accrue more and more games, whereas the Wii U will be dead in the water with half a dozen games worth playing.

Lets take a look at the Wii U's library of *exclusives* (because why would you get the overpriced shittier versions of multiplatform titles on the Wii U anyway?):


Bayonetta 2
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Devil's Third
Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water
Hyrule Warriors
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
Mario Kart 8
Mario Party 10
New Super Luigi U
New Super Mario Bros. U
Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem
Splatoon
Star Fox Zero
Super Mario 3D World
Super Mario Maker
Super Smash Bros.
The Legend of Zelda (2016)
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD (RUMOR)
The Wonderful 101
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Yoshi's Woolly World
SURPRISE ANNOUNCEMENT MAYBE (LITERALLY NOTHING BUT HOPE)

Here's the projected final list of games for the Wii U. I took the liberty of including Twilight Princess HD because there's strong evidence to suggest it's coming out soon (it has been datamined out of the eshop). I've also accounted for a potential swan song surprise title for the Wii U. It's a long shot, but entirely possible. Even on its last legs, consoles tend to spring one final game on you that is surprisingly good. Heck, the Wii had its fair share. Lets account for the possibility that it MIGHT happen for the U.

Now lets remove the games that are pseudo-exclusives - games that are both on 3DS and Wii U, and remakes (SSB/HW/WWHD/TPHD), since we're discussing the worth of purchasing this platform for its library of games not available elsewhere.

And just for the heck of it, lets see what happens when we remove Mario & Friends (CTTT/DKTP/MK8/MP10/NSLU/NSMBU/SM3DW/SMM/YWW).


Bayonetta 2
Devil's Third
Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem
Splatoon
Star Fox Zero
The Legend of Zelda (2016)
The Wonderful 101
Xenoblade Chronicles X
SURPRISE ANNOUNCEMENT MAYBE (LITERALLY NOTHING BUT HOPE)

Now try and sell this console to anyone who doesn't give two shits about Mario. Yeah.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't consider the Wii U completely dead as long as some games come out.

Once Pokken Tournament (which you forgot to mention) comes out then, yikes... R.I.P Wii U.

Zelda being on the Wii U will be irrelevant since its going to be on the NX.

But if I were to give out a short answer without the bullshit, I would say yes the system is indeed dead.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh yeah, I did forget about Pokken Tournament.

As for Zelda U, is there any confirmation that it will be a dual-release or is it still just speculation?


----------



## Monna (Oct 29, 2015)

Naruto said:


> As for Zelda U, is there any confirmation that it will be a dual-release or is it still just speculation?


No. It's all baseless speculation. Some people like to pretend that they know what's going on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2015)

Fatal Frame 5 is pretty good. It's one of those very rare game series that always kept itself old school for the most part but with its set identity preserved. Considering it always kind sold like shit, it's one of those reasons I think Nintendo can still do right things from time to time.

Respect to Nardo, who's projecting his concentrated Metroid rage to deliver some cold hard justice. Plus we all know Zelda U is going to expand as a NX launch title. 



Kaitou said:


> No, Wii U and 3DS are getting a better account service.
> 
> ...and its also getting a Mii app.



Third time's the charm, I hope. It's not hard to make a simple account system.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2015)

RIP WiiU

It's a shame. My favorite consoles of their respective generations always seem to be the ones that do the worst in sales.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 30, 2015)

Jane said:


> No. It's all baseless speculation. Some people like to pretend that they know what's going on.



it's not baseless, there's a pretty famous precedent with twilight princess and the reasoning behind it is sound (they're not going to release probably one of their highest budget games on a dead system only and launching a console with a new zelda is simply a good move)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2015)

Lol you guys who the hell is gomez tho

dead console put in some work


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Lol you guys who the hell is gomez tho
> 
> dead console put in some work



I don't even know why you're linking that when 95% of it is multiplatform and/or garbage.

Go on, check out the exclusives


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2015)

^ Exclusives arent the only thing on the system brah.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> ^ Exclusives arent the only thing on the system brah.



No, you're right. The Wii U is the best platform to play games that are available everywhere else. I love paying more for less.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 1, 2015)

Shirker said:


> RIP WiiU
> 
> It's a shame. My favorite consoles of their respective generations always seem to be the ones that do the worst in sales.



The said it sold better than the dreamcast so there's that at least.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> The said it sold better than the dreamcast so there's that at least.



mfw one of my favorite consoles is the dreamcast....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2015)

Naruto said:


> No, you're right. The Wii U is the best platform to play games that are available everywhere else. I love paying more for less.



Depends on what game you're playing. You should know that better than anyone lol.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 10, 2015)

Rodea the Sky Soldier with motion controls feels like hot garbage.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2015)

^

Are you talking about the gamepad or the wiimote? That game looked cool, It would be a shame if they botched the controls.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 14, 2015)

^ The Wii U version or the Wii version is the question you should be asking not the controller


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2015)

And yet, got no answer whatsoever. Thanks.

Anyway, started replaying Bayonetta 2 again and I stand by my belief that this game justifies the entire console. I'll never regret buying it. That and after some thinking, I ended up buying Fatal Frame, despite the fucking idiotic censoring.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2015)

Replacing shitty costumes with better costumes inst censoring


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Replacing shitty costumes with better costumes inst censoring



Man, that commission Nintendo of Europe and America give you must be really appetizing.

But who are we kidding, we all know you do it for free. How Censorblade Chronicles X working out for you? Wouldn't want that titty slider offending some family sensibilities!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And yet, got no answer whatsoever. Thanks.
> 
> Anyway, started replaying Bayonetta 2 again and I stand by my belief that this game justifies the entire console. I'll never regret buying it. That and after some thinking, I ended up buying Fatal Frame, despite the fucking idiotic censoring.



Word. I only play Smash and Bayo on the WiiU these days.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, that commission Nintendo of Europe and America give you must be really appetizing.
> 
> But who are we kidding, we all know you do it for free. How Censorblade Chronicles X working out for you? Wouldn't want that titty slider offending some family sensibilities!



Why would I care about the titty slider? Small tits suck, big tits suck, just right is where we are.


And of course I do it for free, waging ideological war is soooooo much more important than check comissions 

I mean that is why people argue about "censoring" is it not?

I'm more of the practical and moral sort anyhow.


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Why would I care about the titty slider? Small tits suck, big tits suck, just right is where we are.


Because boobs only come in one size irl right


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Why would I care about the titty slider? Small tits suck, big tits suck, just right is where we are.
> 
> 
> And of course I do it for free, waging ideological war is soooooo much more important than check comissions
> ...



So censoring is okay as long as it affects shit that you don't care about, which somehow equates as not really censoring in the first place.

Some top shelf mental gymnastics there. But man, I can't wait until NoA and E "improve" the fuck out of Fire Emblem: Fates.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So censoring is okay as long as it affects shit that you don't care about, which somehow equates as not really censoring in the first place.
> 
> Some top shelf mental gymnastics there. But man, I can't wait until NoA and E "improve" the fuck out of Fire Emblem: Fates.



>censoring a waifu simulator

we've come full circle haven't we?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2015)

Nah I just feel people love to shout censorship when anything they like is changed mid  development.  Tease them to deaaaaath.

Localization is very much development by the way. Lots of things get edited, bugs fixed, things added, the whole works.

I have no interest in enabling men who think sitting around and bitching like a housewife with jack shit worth all to do is an effective use of their time

The only thing about FE Fates that will probably get changed is this

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkbYglc_o5w [/youtube]

Which is a cutscene so yeah not likely.

But lord is that outfit fucking ridiculous lmao

Anyway the dialog is a bit lewd here and there but only in the S rank levels with skinship in shower time.

Otherwise you might here a man ask why you're so dominant but nah.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Rodea the Sky Soldier with motion controls feels like hot garbage.


Isn't that the correct way to play it though, with the Wii version being the best and all?

I'm gonna get the game soon.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Are you talking about the gamepad or the wiimote? That game looked cool, It would be a shame if they botched the controls.



Just saw this. Sorry, death.

I mean the Wiimote, on the original Wii version. That feels like garbage.


----------



## Monna (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmm, well everyone else claims that the wii remote is the preferred method of control. I'm about to find out for myself pretty soon.

Motion controls are a thing that needs to be experienced.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Localization is very much development by the way. Lots of things get edited, bugs fixed, things added, the whole works.
> 
> I have no interest in enabling men who think sitting around and bitching like a housewife with jack shit worth all to do is an effective use of their time



Oh, cut the bullshit. Cutting sexual content from an inherently sexual game, to the point where it destroys the context of some of its scenes isn't localization, this shit isn't something that was lost in translation, it's pure and simple CAN'T SHOW THIS IN A CHRISTIAN VIDEO GAME censoring in its more prude form. 

I don't even care about the costumes all that much, it's a little too JAVed up for my taste but as a translator who considers localization for what it is, an adjustment of a product to accomodate the language and cultural differences of a specific region, this is unprofessional, terrible and downright bizarre treatment of a game that already has 2 huge as hell "PLUS 18, SUPER INAPROPRIATE CONTENT" tags on the cover. The stupid meme shit in the dialogue of Nintendo's games as of late is bad enough but doing this in a clearly adult game is just gosh darn retarded.

But good for you with the pointless bitching argument. Because we all know calling Nintendo's bullshit is just a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 24, 2015)

what exactly are people trying to censor?

10 year olds don't know how to look for porn?


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 24, 2015)

People are forgetting that Razr is an SJW Nintendo-loving fuckboy.  

And Jane, it probably is, but that shit moved all over the place for me. It's probably a problem on my end but fuck it, I still didn't enjoy it and rather stick to regular controls.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 24, 2015)

Woah there, I just came to see what y'all could be discussing and then I see....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> People are forgetting that Razr is an SJW Nintendo-loving fuckboy.
> 
> And Jane, it probably is, but that shit moved all over the place for me. It's probably a problem on my end but fuck it, I still didn't enjoy it and rather stick to regular controls.




Hey now, dont call me a social justice warrior,I'm far from it. Use that term when it has real meaning and relevance, otherwise you just cheapen it to mean the internet boogieman. 

Also Clannad is shit tier, get that shitt outta 'ere mate.

Ya Fuck With It,Ya Cuck With it. Comredditbae.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, cut the bullshit. Cutting sexual content from an inherently sexual game, to the point where it destroys the context of some of its scenes isn't localization, this shit isn't something that was lost in translation, it's pure and simple CAN'T SHOW THIS IN A CHRISTIAN VIDEO GAME censoring in its more prude form.
> 
> I don't even care about the costumes all that much, it's a little too JAVed up for my taste but as a translator who considers localization for what it is, an adjustment of a product to accomodate the language and cultural differences of a specific region, this is unprofessional, terrible and downright bizarre treatment of a game that already has 2 huge as hell "PLUS 18, SUPER INAPROPRIATE CONTENT" tags on the cover. The stupid meme shit in the dialogue of Nintendo's games as of late is bad enough but doing this in a clearly adult game is just gosh darn retarded.
> 
> But good for you with the pointless bitching argument. Because we all know calling Nintendo's bullshit is just a waste of everyone's time.




Hey man I aint got no beef here. Am just tired of people crying censorship when something they like gets changed ever so slightly. 

I'm a man of principles, I yelled at the tomodachi life "they edited out the gay couples that never existed oh wait not they just patched some bugs" bullshit just like I yelled at the Street Fighter V "THEY CENSORED THE CAMERA ANGLES oh wait not they just patched some bugs" bitching bullshit.

Its tiresome to see people be wrong 24;/7 and spread misinformation.

It's also tiresome seeing people fly way off the cuff, jump to conclusions and completely misinterpret a language they cant even begin understand, which only leads to more obfuscation and the spread of misinformation online. Its... not healthy. It's cathartic to get someone to see the error of their ways and see the truth to the shadows cast by the light. 

Especially these retards who suddenly think localization = censorship.

Localization is about changing wording to preserve meaning in a clear and concise manner to the intended audience of a different culture. Just because you're too dumb and stupid to understand that Skell actually carries the same connotations of Doll for the game's narrative, which you clearly haven't played or familiarized yourself with the narrative in any sense, then.. hey its not my problem. But you're a damn fool if you think I'll put up with that fucker misinforming anybody else.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 25, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Hey now, dont call me a social justice warrior,I'm far from it. Use that term when it has real meaning and relevance, otherwise you just cheapen it to mean the internet boogieman.
> 
> *Also Clannad is shit tier, get that shitt outta 'ere mate.*
> 
> Ya Fuck With It,Ya Cuck With it. Comredditbae.



You played Bayonetta 2 with the fucking gamepad. Your opinion is invalid, you fuckboy.

Besides, everyone here knows that every Nintendo related shit is godly to you.


----------



## Monna (Nov 25, 2015)

If someone's in here hating on Clannad I'm gonna have to murder a bitch


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2015)

Sooooo I can use whatever option I want lol.

I can still kick your ass left and right by completely outdoing you in tag climax mode 

If you got a problem settle it in smash.

Or Guilty Gear if you prefer


----------



## Monna (Nov 25, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Sooooo I can use whatever option I want lol.
> 
> I can still kick your ass left and right by completely outdoing you in tag climax mode
> 
> ...


lol i bet you suck dick in all of those games


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 25, 2015)

You still played with the gamepad. 

Anything else is irrelevant.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2015)

Jane please. Tell your sugar daddy to chill lol.

Kaitou, mah boi we all know you still crunk with this on the down low.



You'd play everything with that if you could lol.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 25, 2015)

Everyone calm their fucking tits


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2015)

Nart walk up in the thread, like


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 25, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Jane please. Tell your sugar daddy to chill lol.
> 
> Kaitou, mah boi we all know you still crunk with this on the down low.
> 
> ...



It's obvious you never used one.

It's actually not bad at all. It did wonders with Phantasy Star Online.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2015)

the hell is going on???????


----------



## Monna (Nov 25, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> the hell is going on???????


Activity


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> It's obvious you never used one.
> 
> It's actually not bad at all. It did wonders with Phantasy Star Online.



Anything that's shaped like a cube controller is awesome tbh lol

But this is better


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2015)

The gamepad in Xenoblade X is only good to use as a map. lewl 

(and fast traveling of course)

Its a game that should be played using an actual controller.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 27, 2015)

I like having the map on the gamepad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2015)

is razr dryhumping the gamepad again? thought we were over this already.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2015)

Lmao y'all missed the point so hard.

Xenoblade X > Phantasy Star Online

Gamepad with Touchscreen > Cube controller with a keyboard.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2015)

Wait... the Gamecube controller with the keyboard is real?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2015)

^ Ha I know, I know.

Speaking of PC gaming... you're definitely gonna need the gamepad for this one.

The game is a fucking colonization simulator, just watch the giant bomb video lol. 

So many fucking gameplay systems working together as one in that game, managing it all can get extremely complex. Seeing it just come to life through the game's environments and overall world itself is marvelous. 

Takahashi really loves his world building


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh and NOA released their own vid too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5GMD_-y6Iw[/YOUTUBE]

Ahh cant you just smell the capitalism in the air?


----------



## Monna (Nov 27, 2015)

Rodea (Wii version) is so good


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2015)

Takahashi is Nintendo's Golden Boy aint he


----------



## Frieza (Dec 6, 2015)

Why didn't Amazon ship Xenoblade Chronicles X so that it would be received on Friday. The agony of waiting. 


The Silver lining is that I am 2-0 in splatfests.


----------



## Monna (Dec 6, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles X is great.

I knew the game would be good, but I wasn't really super hyped for it or following it much until release.

I've only just begun and it's already exceeded my expectations


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2015)

Post your character


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2015)

Was this monday's big announcement?

Christ...


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 7, 2015)

That's what happens when the community hypes up every random comment...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2015)

What do you expect people to think when something "big" is promised? If it wasn't stated to be something big, then it is everyone's own fault for having high hopes  But that wasn't the case.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 7, 2015)

If it was Reggie at the Video Game Awards who said that, I could understand it, but Damon Baker in some Podcast? Yeah that must be about the NX...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2015)

If anyone assumed it was NX, they're crazy.


----------



## Monna (Dec 7, 2015)

Fuck the NX.

I'm pretty sure everyone wants Smash announcements.


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 9, 2015)

Is anyone talking about Minecraft yet. Because it was announced for Wii u


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2015)

Nope


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 9, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Nope



lol. guess no1 cares.... XD


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2015)

We're too busy playing actual games like Xenoblade


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 9, 2015)

Jane said:


> We're too busy playing actual games like Xenoblade



woh... the shade is real...


anyway, i'm planning on getting that for christmas


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2015)

4 player local 8 online and pro controller support with voicechat is decent


----------



## O-ushi (Dec 26, 2015)

My copy of Super Smash Bros arrived a while ago and its awesome. Never had the chance to play Brawl so this is pretty exciting - it was either SSB or MK8 but given how the game store only had 1 copy of SSB and 10 copies of Mario Kart 8 I figured i can wait for MK8. 
Super Smash Bros has done something that I've been wanting to happen for awhile and thats bringing the all the siblings together in the same room.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2015)

Hykem said:
			
		

> So, I've got good news and bad news.
> The bad news is that I'm going to postpone the release again. I said this week would be a more realistic release date, but I never confirmed it would happen then. Still, it's not a huge delay and it's definitely not to wait for a new firmware update.
> Like I stated before, I have the entire month of January free just to work on this and the exploit will be released and maintained before February (yes, I'm sure of that).
> Now the good news, which should explain the additional delay. I need some time to pursue something I found in the MCP module. If I'm correct about this, we should be able to get a boot-time exploit. The reason for that is that the MCP module is responsible for launching "master" titles (like the PPC kernel, for example) and I found a bug that, if it turns out to be exploitable, should allow to hijack execution while MCP is still preparing to launch stuff. This means, early IOSU access and a direct boot into an exploitable environment. Not to mention that MCP is the IOSU user module with most privileges (next to BSP that is) and having access to it alone is more than enough to own the IOSU kernel at any given time.
> ...



TBH I already have all the Wii U games I want (there aren't many), so this won't affect me much. Maybe it will get some more people to buy the system before it goes defunct.

TL;DR 5.5 Wii U exploit that loads on boot incoming.


----------



## Monna (Dec 30, 2015)

sounds gay as fuck homie


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2015)

Jane said:


> sounds gay as fuck homie



IOSU access is _gay_? Are you twelve?


----------



## Monna (Dec 30, 2015)

nope i'm younger than that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2015)

Jane's a fairy


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]kjr7CaSIzY4[/YOUTUBE]

So this is a scene where the metrosexual protagonist gets sniped by some would-be-cool dragon boss and the rest of the team have a heartfelt "oh no pls don't die itsuki-kun" thing where the power of friendship immediately revives him, transforms him into Super Cyan Marth and one-shots the dragon in a cutscene. Then they sing FAIAH EMBUREM so they can reach that flying fortress.

This game went above and beyond my expectations of weebshit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2016)

Its an rpg about modern japan and its TV/Music industry. Of course its gonna be fucking weeb as shit.

should have just been about POST APOCTALYPTIC Tokyo rather than fucking Modern japan amirite ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> should have just been about POST APOCTALYPTIC Tokyo rather than fucking Modern japan amirite ?



I know, right? I mean, of course it shouldn't. The shit that those entitled fucks assume sometimes, right? Underage Moeblob Idol titties, Not!Persona gameplay and the most tasteless, production line, generic anime trash that even Toei couldn't stomach is much more fitting for a SMT crossover game.

But somehow we can't call shit when we taste it when the shit we ate was *supposed* to be shitty. Bring on that Entertainment Industry plotline, SMT, cause that kind of direction is EXACTLY what you're known for. And Fire Emblem for that matter.


----------



## Monna (Jan 11, 2016)

I hate idol shit. this will be cringe, wont it?


St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Its an rpg about modern japan and its TV/Music industry. Of course its gonna be fucking weeb as shit.


sounds skippable


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2016)

So Twilight Princess is getting a new dungeon and it's being paywalled by the fucking Amiibo.

It might not seem like it from the way I'm typing but the rage I'm experiencing right now is going beyond the limits of human flesh.


----------



## Monna (Jan 14, 2016)

nintendo are a bunch of goddamn amiiaboos


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2016)

Jane said:


> I hate idol shit. this will be cringe, wont it?
> 
> sounds skippable



Its a fantastic rpg and there's really nothing else like it but it makes me think of missed opportunities.

They could have really gone into the darkness of tv/media production or gone completely with a post apoctalyptic modern japan format

graphics are dman good


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Twilight Princess is getting a new dungeon and it's being paywalled by the fucking Amiibo.
> 
> It might not seem like it from the way I'm typing but the rage I'm experiencing right now is going beyond the limits of human flesh.



Guess I'm pirating it then.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Super Cyan Marth





*A+*


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2016)

you aint pirating shit narturd

I say this as someone who respects you as a person 

but also someone who is butthurt about you somehow being able to get games for free that i had to pay for, some time in the future


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah not sure how you think you're gonna pirate a wii u game lol


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Yeah not sure how you think you're gonna pirate a wii u game lol


Dude in the future anything can happen. Don't discount shit


----------



## Enclave (Jan 15, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Yeah not sure how you think you're gonna pirate a wii u game lol



Link removed

Give it some time.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 15, 2016)

It already runs Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Yeah not sure how you think you're gonna pirate a wii u game lol



Loadiine.

Google it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 15, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Yeah not sure how you think you're gonna pirate a wii u game lol



I'm sure the same was said of other consoles and games. Give dem hackers some time and we can enjoy the fruits of their labors.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2016)

It's already possible 

Currently piracy can be accomplished on Wii U up to firmware 5.3.2, though there are entry points working up to the latest version (5.5.1). Two kernel exploits are known to exist that also work up to the latest version, one is private and the other is being developed on by Hykem to take advantage of the entry point most recently made public by Yellow8.

And Razr, I don't mean to blow your mind or anything, but most consoles (including the PS4 as of December 2015) have been hacked.

If you care about doing that kind of stuff, don't update your firmware. The Wii U is very aggressive in pushing new versions through, but there's a very convenient DNS server you can setup on your connection settings that will block everything you need and still allow you to play online and all that jazz:

*107.211.140.065*

The 3DS has been so thoroughly hacked that at this point you can boot straight into a cloned version of your NAND that you're free to update as you please. I'm hoping a similar solution will eventually be released for the Wii U.

It's especially handy for playing undubs or fan translations of games that haven't been localized


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Loadiine.
> 
> Google it.



Errr.... that's a concept in circuitry. 


Yeah my 3DS is thoroughly cracked already lol, thanks for the update.

I cant get mad about amiibo yet because most of the stuff they use it for is dispersed among multiple games, kinda mundane and only exists because they need to sell amiibo, otherwise we wouldnt have it.


----------



## O-ushi (Jan 24, 2016)

Hearing about Twilight Princess HD kinda gave me flashbacks to when Twilight Princess was released for the Gamecube 10 years ago. Its going to be to be fun to play this game again when it comes out. 
I still have the original Gamecube version but honestly it doesn't look as good on our current HDTV and the fact that PAL Gamecube games did not support  progressive scan didn't help either.

I doubt that the Amibo would be the only way to unlock the new dungeon in the game. That doesn't sound right. They should be a way in-game to unlock the new dungeon too for those that buy the game without an Amibo, by completing a challenge or by meeting certain requirements.

Edit: Turns out I was wrong. The new dungeon is optional but its annoys me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 24, 2016)

^ its a challenge dungeon where you fight enemies as wolf link.

Only works with the amiibo because you save the data on it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Only works with the amiibo because you save the data on it.



It only works with the amiibo because they're pushing that beanie baby bullshit on us 

Or are you telling me you don't think the data could have been saved on the Wii U?


----------



## Monna (Jan 25, 2016)

Wolf Link sucks to play as anyway. The only reason to buy it would be to have the amiibo


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2016)

Jane said:


> Wolf Link sucks to play as anyway. The only reason to buy it would be to have the amiibo





Use this for your sig, the white background is hideous. It took literally 3 seconds in photoshop.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2016)

**It's a reskinned Cave of Ordeals with irrelevant prizes**

Oh.

Well, that's not so bad. Calling it a dungeon is embellishing it, to say the least. I thought they were actually paywalling new content that was actually worth it.

And as much as I dislike Amiibos, that Ganondorf functionality is *kinda* cool. Not buying, though.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 25, 2016)

I...I wish Pok?mon Snap becomes available for VC around Pok?mon's 20 anniversary


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 25, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> I...I wish Pok?mon Snap becomes available for VC around Pok?mon's 20 anniversary



I wish it was remade for the 3DS. Doesn't this current handheld have a gyroscope + camera installed. WTF is Ninty playing at. Be so easy to update it then with at least most of Gen 1 roster.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2016)

Why dont you ask gamefreak lol


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 26, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Why dont you ask gamefreak lol



I don't think they'd actually listen to a pleb like me but I suppose asking isn't too out of left field. I'll give it a shot later today I suppose.


----------



## Monna (Jan 29, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Use this for your sig, the white background is hideous. It took literally 3 seconds in photoshop.


Thanks Naruto!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2016)

This is the dumbest fucking console in the universe I swear to god.

Twilight Princess HD and Zelda U are the only things I give a shit about this year. TPHD won't be out before March (and I barely care about this one), meanwhile Zelda U has ZERO fucking promo material out there so far. Q4 2016 release at the earliest.

It's almost infuriating that what few games are on this system are actually pretty good, because it means I can't just let go


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2016)

So I take it you dont want to play pokken or starfox or FE# or anything else there gonna release over the next 4 months while you wait for zelda at the end of the fucking year? 


There's lots to play on the Wii U if you like video games. Do you not like video games?  Or are you addicted to just buying them? 


You guys sure do complain alot for a system with 205 exclusives on it lol


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> So I take it you dont want to play pokken or starfox



No I don't.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> FE#



You mean Persona Emblem? No I don't. Nor will you, 'cause that ain't get localized.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> There's lots to play on the Wii U



No there isn't. I've finished every Wii U game I own and I own every Wii U game I want.

The 3DS is an example of a much more successful system with a huge library to pick from. Every month you have something to at least consider.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2016)

True

But thats more or less a personal taste thing.


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> No I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are getting a TP remake that doesn't even look that much better over star fox zero and pokken tournament,then you sir have no taste.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2016)

TP remake looks better than the shit they do in dolphin tbh.

But Its just TP with QOL enhancements.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> You guys sure do complain alot for a system with 205 exclusives on it lol



>205 exclusives

What are you, DocTre81? 



Naruto said:


> You mean Persona Emblem? No I don't. Nor will you, 'cause that ain't get localized.



Not to defend this Nintendo fagboy, but he has a Japanese Wii U. Unless this pathological liar is at it again. He's the Zaire (nxtgen720) of Nintendo after all.


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> This is the dumbest fucking console in the universe I swear to god.


looks like naruto wants console wars discussion in this thread 

wii u is still infinitely better than ps4 and xbone

suck it naruto, shit taste confirmed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2016)

As long as they don't re-release that bayo package, am just gonna hang on to my WiiU and maybe even buy a new if it got broke. That package made the console for me. I'll gladly accept your dump on my face now Nintendo 



Nah, but really... I was only half kidding there.


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2016)

now, if we want to talk useless nintendo platforms, the 3DS is a piece of shit

only rpg ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would consider the 3DS a good handheld. For everything else, it belongs in the trash

Besides Triple Deluxe, the 3DS has been nothing but a series of disappointments.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2016)

What the heck is going....

*sees the discussio*

Nope nope nope.


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2016)

ShadowReij said:


> What the heck is going....
> 
> *sees the discussio*
> 
> Nope nope nope.


Thanks Naruto


----------



## Shirker (Feb 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> This is the dumbest fucking console in the universe I swear to god.
> 
> Twilight Princess HD and Zelda U are the only things I give a shit about this year. TPHD won't be out before March (and I barely care about this one), meanwhile Zelda U has ZERO fucking promo material out there so far. Q4 2016 release at the earliest.
> 
> It's almost infuriating that what few games are on this system are actually pretty good, because it means I can't just let go



Currently pouring one out for Nart's sanity. It gets better, holmes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really tho






Jane said:


> now, if we want to talk useless nintendo platforms, the 3DS is a piece of shit
> 
> only rpg ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would consider the 3DS a good handheld. For everything else, it belongs in the trash
> 
> Besides Triple Deluxe, the 3DS has been nothing but a series of disappointments.



_You're_ a series of disappointments.


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2016)

Naruto is just salty about no Metroid on Wii U still


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2016)

Jane said:


> looks like naruto wants console wars discussion in this thread



No I don't. Stop it 

The last fucking thing I need is for you people to aggravate each other until I have to ban somebody.

It's like you can't commiserate about games taking forever to come out without hurting someone's feelings...


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2016)

Games are serious business 

We are all mature adults here 

I don't think anyone is getting their feelings hurt


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2016)

what is wrong with you people


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

